# knitting tea party friday 6 october '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 6 October '17

63° is not really warm nor really cold - I have long pants on and I noticed Heidi has jeans on. There is a sticky humidity which I wish would dry up. A typical overcast fall day in NWOhio.

Roasted Pork Tenderloin, Apples and Onions 
Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness

Here's a creative combination of fall flavors that's hearty, comforting, and nutritious. (Mac and cheese, eat 
your heart out.) Roasting brings out the sweetness of the crisp fall apples and red onions - and imbues 
the fennel-seasoned pork with deep, savory flavor. Despite its restaurant-worthy presentation, the prep for 
this dish is quick and simple: a little chopping, a little browning, some roasting, and you're done! Get ready 
for a table full of satisfied smiles.

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

For the apples and onions:
3 apples, such as Gala, quartered and cored
2 medium red onions, each cut into 8 wedges
12 sprigs fresh thyme
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

For the pork:
12 ounces pork tenderloin
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon fennel seeds, chopped
1 teaspoon extra virgin olive oil

Instructions:
1. Heat oven to 425°F.

2. On a rimmed sheet pan, toss together the apples, onions, thyme, oil, salt, and pepper. Roast until the 
apples and onions are tender and caramelized, 30 to 35 minutes.

3. Season the pork with the salt, pepper, and fennel. In a large ovenproof skillet, heat the oil over 
medium-high heat. Add the pork to the skillet and cook until browned on all sides, about 10 minutes. 
4. Slide the skillet into the oven and roast until an instant-read thermometer reads 145°F when inserted 
into the thickest part of the tenderloin, 10 to 12 minutes. 
5. Let rest 5 minutes before slicing. 
6. Serve the pork with the apples and onions.

Nutritional facts per serving: 240 calories, 7.6 g total fat, 1.8 g saturated fat, 20.3 g protein, 24.6 g 
carbohydrate, 5.2 g dietary fiber, 14 g sugar, 0 g added sugar, 46.6 mg cholesterol, 262.5 mg sodium

http://www.clevelandclinicwellness.com/Emails/DailyTip/Pages/dailytip.aspx?td=10/04/2017

Lemon Butter Chicken

Ingredients 
1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts
kosher salt
lemon pepper
1/2 stick butter
3 cloves garlic, minced
Juice of 2 lemons
Zest of 1 lemon
1/4 c. heavy cream
1 pt. cherry tomatoes (preferably small)
1/4 c. shredded fresh basil
1 lemon, sliced into half moons
Cooked rice, for serving

Directions
1. Season chicken all over with salt and lemon pepper. 
2. In a large skillet over medium-high heat, heat oil. 
3. Add chicken and sear until golden and cooked through, 10 minutes per side. Transfer chicken to a plate and make pan sauce.
4. Add butter to pan drippings and let melt. 
5. Add garlic and stir until fragrant, 1 minute.
6. Add lemon juice and zest and cream. 
7. Bring to a simmer, then add cherry tomatoes, basil, and lemon slices. 
8. Simmer until thick, 5 minutes, then put chicken back in the skillet.
9. Serve chicken over rice with pan sauce.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/lemon-butter-chicken?omhide=true

Sweet Molasses Dinner Rolls

The earthy flavor and subtle sweetness of molasses makes these Sweet Molasses Dinner Rolls the perfect addition to your fall holiday table.

Ingredients
2 tsp Instant or rapid rise yeast ($0.18)
1 tsp brown sugar ($0.01)
1 cup warm water ($0.00)
1 cup whole wheat flour ($0.13)
1/2 tsp salt ($0.01)
1 Tbsp butter, melted ($0.13)
1 Tbso unsweetened cocoa powder ($0.10)
1/3 cup molasses ($0.92)
1.5-2 cups all-purpose flour ($0.12)
1 large egg (optional) ($0.27)

Directions
1. Combine the yeast, brown sugar, and warm water in a bowl and stir to dissolve the yeast and sugar. Let the yeast mixture sit for about 5 minutes, or until the mixture becomes frothy on top. 
2. While waiting for the yeast to bloom, Add the whole wheat flour, salt, melted butter, cocoa powder, and molasses to a large bowl (no need to stir them together just yet). 
3. Once the yeast mixture is frothy, pour it into the bowl with the flour and other ingredients, and stir until a smooth mixture forms. 
4. Begin stirring in all-purpose flour, 1/2 cup at a time, until a ball of dough forms and you can no longer stir it with a spoon. Turn the dough out onto a floured surface and knead for five minutes, slowly adding more flour as you knead to prevent the dough from sticking. 
5. After kneading for five minutes, you should have a soft, buoyant ball of dough that no longer sticks to your hands. You should have used between 1.5 and 2 cups of all-purpose flour total. Place the dough back in the mixing bowl, cover loosely with plastic, and allow it to rise for one hour, or until it is double in volume (rise time will depend on the ambient temperature). 
6. When the dough has risen, sprinkle a little flour on top to keep your hand from sticking, then punch it down to deflate. 
7. Scrape the dough out of the bowl and transfer it to a lightly floured surface. 
8. Cut the dough into four equal sized pieces, then cut each of the quarters into three smaller pieces. 
9. Shape each piece of dough into a ball, then place it in a baking dish coated in non-stick spray, oil, or butter. 
10. Allow the shaped rolls to rise for another 45 minutes to an hour, or until double in size again. 
11. Preheat the oven to 375ºF. 
12. Add the egg to a small bowl along with a splash of water. Whisk the egg until smooth. Carefully brush it over the surface of the rolls (this creates a dark glossy finish to the rolls and is optional). 
13. Bake the rolls in the preheated oven for 25 minutes, or until they are deep brown and sound hollow when tapped. Allow the rolls to cool slightly, then serve.

Note: If serving the rolls for a larger meal, like Thanksgiving Dinner, consider dividing the dough into 16 pieces rather than 12 to make smaller portions.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/10/sweet-molasses-dinner-rolls/

snickerdoodle cupcakes with fluffy seven minute frosting

Cinnamon, spice and everything nice are what these snickerdoodle cupcakes are made of! The cake itself is soft and tender and the seven minute frosting tastes like marshmallow fluff.

Yield: 14 cupcakes

Ingredients

For the cupcakes
¾ cup all purpose flour
¾ cup cake flour
½ tbsp baking powder
¼ tsp salt
½ tbsp cinnamon + ½ tsp for dusting
½ cup unsalted butter, room temperature
14 tbsp sugar + 1 tbsp for dusting
2 large eggs, room temperature
1 tsp vanilla extract
10 tbsp milk

For the frosting
¾ cup + 1 tbsp sugar
⅓ cup water
1 tbsp light corn syrup
3 large egg whites, room temperature

Instructions

For the cupcakes
1. Heat oven to 350F. Line 14 muffin cups with paper liners. Set aside.
2. In a large bowl, whisk together the flours, baking powder, salt, and ½ tbsp cinnamon. Set aside.
3. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream together the butter and sugar on medium-high speed for 3-4 minutes, or until fluffy. 
4. Add the eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each addition. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and then mix in the vanilla. 
5. Reduce the speed to low and then add in the flour mixture in three batches, alternating with the milk.
6. Divide the batter evenly among the lined cups, filling each cup ¾ full. 
7. Bake, rotating the muffin tins halfway through, until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, about 20 minutes. Allow to cool completely before frosting.

For the frosting
1. Combine ¾ cup sugar, the water, and the corn syrup in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil, stirring occasionally, until the sugar dissolves. Once boiling, continue to cook, without stirring, until the mixture reaches 230F.
2. Meanwhile, place the egg whites in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment. Whisk until soft peaks form, then stir in the remaining tbsp of sugar and beat until combined.
3. Once the sugar syrup reaches 230F, slowly pour it into the egg white mixture while the mixer is still running on medium speed. Raise speed to medium-high and continue to beat until completely cooled with stiff peaks, about 7 minutes.
4. Place frosting into a piping bag fitted with a large plain tip and pipe onto the cooled cupcakes.
5. In a small bowl, stir together the remaining ¼ tsp cinnamon and 1 tbsp sugar. Sprinkle over the frosted cupcakes before serving.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/09/snickerdoodle-cupcakes-with-fluffy-seven-minute-frosting.html

Chrissy Teigen's Mac and Cheese

This baked macaroni and cheese recipe from Chrissy Teigen's cookbook is super creamy and the cheesy garlic bread crumbs put it over the top! If you've been looking for a saucier baked macaroni and cheese, this recipe is for you

Yield: 8 to 12 servings
Prep: 45 minutes
Cook: 10 minutes
Total: 1 hour

Ingredients:

For the Bread Crumbs
8 slices white sandwich bread, torn into pieces
6 cloves garlic, minced
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon black pepper
5 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese

For the Mac and Cheese
1 pound pasta shells (I used medium size shells)
1 teaspoon olive oil
½ cup (113 grams) unsalted butter
5 tablespoons all-purpose flour
5 cups (1200 ml) whole milk
12 ounces cheddar cheese, shredded (3 cups)
12 ounces Swiss or Gruyere cheese, shredded (3 cups)
12 ounces American cheese, diced small
2 teaspoons kosher salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
¼ cayenne pepper

Directions:
1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. Grease a 9×13-inch baking dish with butter.

Make the Bread Crumbs: 
1. In a food processor, process the bread until it forms fine crumbs (you should have about 4 cups crumbs). 
2. In a large skillet, heat the butter over medium-low heat. When it foams, add the garlic and cook, stirring, until the garlic is fragrant but not browned, 1 to 2 minutes. 
3. Add the bread crumbs, increase the heat to medium, and cook, stirring frequently, until toasty and browned, 7 to 9 minutes. 
4. Stir in the salt and pepper, remove from the heat, and transfer to a large plate to cool for 5 minutes. 
5. Stir in the Parmesan cheese.

Make the Mac and Cheese: 
1. In a large pot of salted boiling water, cook the pasta according to the al dente directions on the package (if not included, cook for one minute less than called for). Drain, rinse, and toss with the vegetable oil to prevent sticking.
2. In a large saucepan or Dutch oven, heat the butter over medium-high heat until melted. 
3. Add the flour and cook, constantly whisking, until it turns a light and toasty brown color, 3 to 6 minutes. 
4. Gradually add the milk while whisking, then increase the heat to high and bring it to a boil. 
5. Reduce the heat to medium and cook, whisking, until it thickens, 4 to 5 minutes. 
6. Add the cheeses, a few handfuls at a time, and whisk the sauce until smooth. Whisk in the salt, black pepper, and cayenne. 
7. Stir in the cooked pasta, and season to taste with more salt and pepper.
8. Pour the mixture into the buttered baking dish and spread the bread crumbs evenly over the top. 
9. Bake until the topping is browned and crisp and the cheese is bubbling, about 8 minutes to 10 minutes.

Note: Leftovers can be stored, covered, in the refrigerator for up to 4 days.
Note: If you cannot get American cheese where you live, a good substitute would be Colby cheese.
Note: The original recipe calls for 3/4 teaspoon or more cayenne pepper, but since I would be serving this to the boys, I just used a small amount. If you like spicy, ramp it up!

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/chrissy-teigen-mac-and-cheese/

Artisan Muffins

Artisan Muffins"Great Muffin - I've made these many times. I use different ingredients, sometimes sour cream, sometimes yogurt. I use different fruits and nuts and even chocolate. Very nice basic recipe." - Jo

Yield: 12 muffins

INGREDIENTS:
2 cups PAMELA'S ALL-PURPOSE FLOUR
1 TBSP baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs, large
1 cup milk, cream, milk alternative, sour cream, yogurt or buttermilk
3/4 cup sugar or light brown sugar, packed
8 TBSP oil, butter or butter alternative, melted
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 cup fruit, like berries, banana, grated apple, etc.
Optional: 1/4 tsp nutmeg
Optional: 1/2 cup chopped walnuts

DIRECTIONS:
1. Preheat oven to 400°. Grease or line muffin tin with papers.
2. Mix together dry ingredients. 
3. In a separate bowl, whisk together all liquids. 
4. Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients and combine. Stir in fruit and nuts.
5. Divide batter evenly among muffin cups. 
6. Bake for 14 to 25 minutes, depending on which fruit you use. A toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin should come out clean.

Pamela's Products [email protected]

Still overcast and rainy. Wonder what happened to the sun.

Had a lovely lunch with Kathy today. We took the scenic route to Napolean for Mexican. Had a great time.

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-498330-1.html

*Bonnie's* DH has finished harvesting before the winter weather hits.

A supply of food is trickling in as *jheiens* and the rest of them prepare for the big move of Elm to the new premises. They will then have 3 different places.

The path has been laid at *Lurker's* place- now waiting for it to dry and then it can be used.

*Sassafras's* DDs have been for a visit which Joy enjoyed.

*Railyn's*DH had had a better couple of weeks, but then he woke up with chest pain. Very high blood glucose level. Admitted to Medical ICU. Settling and is to go into rehab with a view to long term care from there. This will give them time to sort out the finisnacizal situation. Marilyn herself has just been unwell with bronchitis. And had a tightness in her chest resulting in another stay in hospital- looks like it was probably stress.

*Fan* is about to take up modelling as a new career- well at least for a Pamper Day for seniors in a week or so. And she survived her night ever alone this week! A good friend of hers had a nasty fall breaking her elbow and jaw.

*flyty1n* had a post arthritic nodule removed from from an index finger late last week- doing well. But not doing so well is her freezer- it simply stopped working for about 20 hours ruining all the contents before it started working again. Following up with the warranty people.

Bubs eye surgery seems to have gone well

*KAte* has been unwell this week- flu like symptoms-hopefully she has recovered enough to be away at the time this is posted. And* Gwen* has developed sinusitis probably from the dust from all the painting and sorting out she has been doing-seems to have responded well to the antibiotics she self prescribed.

*Budasha* had a power surge yesterday which fried the motor of her garage door. She is getting the run-around as she tries to get reimbursement for the cost of a new motor.

*Sharon* had been away for a month- and come home to find many things fixed! Was away with her sister who had returned to the impending death of a friend of hers from cancer (who refused to have mammograms done and then ignored a large breast lump).
PHOTOS
3 - *Busyworkerbee* - Construction sign
5 - *Sugarsugar* - DGDs
6 - *Swedenme* - Santa's Little Helper outfit
8 - * Tami* - Computer ports
10 - *Cashmeregma* - More computer ports!
10 - *Bonnie* - Computer attachments
13 - *Machriste* - Drifting Dreams jacket and yarn
18 - *Lurker* - Sunrise
20 - *Swedenme* - Owl baby set
20 - *Darowil* - Another baby set (download)
23 - *Lurker* - Roses
25 - *Poledra* - DH & spoilt pup, Ryssa!
31 - *Busyworkerbee* - Crochet Olaf
33 - *Kate* - Birthday cards for EJS and for Sonja's DH
41 - *Poledra* - Moon & Star beaded socks
43 - *Swedenme* - Garden flowers
45 - *Lurker* - Dishcloth from the Lace Party
47 - *Bonnie* - Snow!
50 - *Lurker* - Completed dishcloth
54 - *Poledra* - Progress on the Moon & Star socks
63 - *Darowil* - Animal rings toy for Elizabeth
72 - *Swedenme* - Avatar baby set
76 - *Gwen* - Gwen & cousin Judy/Yarn/Brioche book
77 - *Kiwifrau* - Carrot & parsnip soup
80 - *Poledra* - Progress on the Moon & Star socks
88 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Sassafras
89 - *Darowil* - DD Vicky and Big Bunny
92 - *Cashmeregma* - New plants for the garden/White pumpkins
113 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest drawing framed.
114 - *Swedenme* - Christmas cushion
115 - *Kiwifrau* - 'When I die' : doggie thoughts
115 - *Kiwifrau* - Irish Flu Shots

CRAFTS
15 - *Poledra* - Moon & Stars socks pattern (link)
38 - *Poledra* - Knit companion app (link)
49 - *Sam* - Ballerina booties/Scottish heather socks (links)
50 - *Sam* - Preciosa Tonal yarn (link) 
53 - *Kiwifrau* - K & C Christmas slippers (link)
64 - *Darowil* - Traffic Island socks (link)

88 - *Darowil* - Stackable zoo animals (link) 
95 - *Sam* - Hand beaded silk yarn/Child's dress and bag (links)
111 -*RookieRetiree* - Darowil's toe up socks (Workshop) link
113 - *Bonnie* - Little Loveys

SAM'S RECIPES are on page......
*36, 70, 76 *

RECIPES
77 - *Kiwifrau* - Carrot & parsnip soup 
94 - *Sassafras* - Vegetable bake

OTHERS
28 - *Cashmeregma* - Ventosa vineyards (link)
94 - *Bonnie* - White pumpkins (link)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks you julie for getting the summaries and stuff posted. are kate and margaret both gone? --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good afternoon Sam, thank you and all our summary ladies for a start to a new week. 
I can't believe I am all caught up from last week and here so early. Whoohoo!!
Some lovely sounding recipes, I'm definitely going to try a few. 
David should be back at the shop within the hour and then home, so he should be here by 4:30 at the latest. Early dinner tonight I think.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I’m here folks, thank you for start of the new week. Off soon for some more dress up fun with our other ‘’models’’. In my case muddles lol!
A friend nicknamed me Cindy Crawford, more like Mindy Dorkford!!.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm claiming a chair. Thanks for the start & summary!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, each recipe is better than the previous one. I'll be trying a few of them. Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm here folks, thank you for start of the new week. Off soon for some more dress up fun with our other ''models''. In my case muddles lol!
> A friend nicknamed me Cindy Crawford, more like Mindy Dorkford!!.


Lol, have fun.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, have fun.


Sure will!????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the start & summaries. I have a pork roast in the freezer and just may have to try the pork roast, onions & apples recipe though I don't remember right off if what I have is a tenderloin; should work anyway though. Just "setting my mug down to hold a place at the tea table" and will TTYL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a great start. I will catch up in the morning. It is way past my bedtime so Goodnight and God Bless everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad you found some you like - when you try them could you let us know what you think of it - please. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, each recipe is better than the previous one. I'll be trying a few of them. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure to not leave it on the counter. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the start & summaries. I have a pork roast in the freezer and just may have to try the pork roast, onions & apples recipe though I don't remember right off if what I have is a tenderloin; should work anyway though. Just "setting my mug down to hold a place at the tea table" and will TTYL.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. The pork sounds delicious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Meant to add my son does a belly pork and apple dish which takes longer cooking but is cheaper. I'll get the recipe from him if anyone's interested.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed , 
Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing 
Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so glad you found some you like - when you try them could you let us know what you think of it - please. --- sam


I sure will. I'll have some folks over the first weekend in November and think I may try the pork with apples and onions for dinner. I'll let you know. The muffins sound really good also as does the macaroni and cheese.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> be sure to not leave it on the counter. --- sam


I learned that when cooking at our son's house. Their two cats love to walk on the counters (not supposed to, but you know) so I didn't want to leave any food sitting out. When DGD and I went to have lunch with her daddy at his work, we put the simmered sauce for the lasagna in the microwave and the rising monkey bread in the oven. Once we had the monkey bread baked and out of the pan, DGD had the idea to leave a large mixing bowl over the top of it--fantastic idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Meant to add my son does a belly pork and apple dish which takes longer cooking but is cheaper. I'll get the recipe from him if anyone's interested.


I am!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Lurker and ladies who have been so faithful in keeping me caught up. The apple and pork roast sound like exactly what will be Sunday's lunch. It's my turn to cook. I am thinking that some baked potatoes will go well with that and perhaps some green peas. Not sure what dessert will be, but I will get the roast tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the start & summaries. I have a pork roast in the freezer and just may have to try the pork roast, onions & apples recipe though I don't remember right off if what I have is a tenderloin; should work anyway though. Just "setting my mug down to hold a place at the tea table" and will TTYL.


Just don't defrost it on the bench. 
I finished reading the last TP but only commented once everyone was so chatty I figured I would never finish otherwise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and Lurker and ladies who have been so faithful in keeping me caught up. The apple and pork roast sound like exactly what will be Sunday's lunch. It's my turn to cook. I am thinking that some baked potatoes will go well with that and perhaps some green peas. Not sure what dessert will be, but I will get the roast tomorrow.


I may try it with twice baked potatoes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the start of the new week! I guess I'll catch up on last week's first. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks you julie for getting the summaries and stuff posted. are kate and margaret both gone? --- sam


Kate has gone to the Theatre with her Girl Friends- Margaret just does not like having to get up too early- I am 2 1/2 hours ahead of her.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi I'm on the new week. Thank you so much for the recipes Sam, It made me so hungry. I like to season my pork with cinnamon to give it a different taste. My sister, Mary and I went to the theater ( which I haven't been in many years) to see American Made. I do like Tom Cruise acting. It was a good movie. I've notice lately the movies haven't been that great lately , has any one else notice that? It's like they are just throwing junk together with sex and think it will fly. It maybe because I'm older. Chat later


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 6 October '17
> 
> 63° is not really warm nor really cold - I have long pants on and I noticed Heidi has jeans on. There is a sticky humidity which I wish would dry up. A typical overcast fall day in NWOhio.
> 
> ...


I'm going for the pork tenderloin. Just love it. Thanks Sam. Our weather is about the same as yours. It's raining here now and not very warm. Great that you had a nice lunch with Kathy.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi to everyone.

Sam, recipes look yummy!

I posted this in recipes today but thought it might be good here too with all the pork,and apples. If you run out of brown sugar...

Emergency Brown Sugar

Ingredients
- 1 cup granulated sugar
- 2.5 tablespoons of molasses (light, blackstrap, sorghum, etc.)

Directions
Mix together using a fork. This usually takes 5-10 minutes and is a perfect task for the little ones! I used sorghum this time around because I didn't have regular molasses on hand. You can use different amounts and types of molasses to achieve flavor variation. As a bonus, blackstrap molasses is a good source of iron!

http://hardshiphomemaking.blogspot.com/2011/11/homemade-brown-sugar.html?m=1


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm here folks, thank you for start of the new week. Off soon for some more dress up fun with our other ''models''. In my case muddles lol!
> A friend nicknamed me Cindy Crawford, more like Mindy Dorkford!!.


You are so funny. I can hardly wait to see your modeling photos. I'll be they will be great.

Julie, thanks so much for starting us off this week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the start & summaries. I have a pork roast in the freezer and just may have to try the pork roast, onions & apples recipe though I don't remember right off if what I have is a tenderloin; should work anyway though. Just "setting my mug down to hold a place at the tea table" and will TTYL.


Our local Sobey's has a special on prime rib roasts so I bought 2 today, a small one just for me and a bigger one for company. They are so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed ,
> Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing
> Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


Is he alright?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi I'm on the new week. Thank you so much for the recipes Sam, It made me so hungry. I like to season my pork with cinnamon to give it a different taste. My sister, Mary and I went to the theater ( which I haven't been in many years) to see American Made. I do like Tom Cruise acting. It was a good movie. I've notice lately the movies haven't been that great lately , has any one else notice that? It's like they are just throwing junk together with sex and think it will fly. It maybe because I'm older. Chat later


I agree with you about today's movies. It's rare that I can find one that's really good. I'm going to watch Hidden Figures tonight. I hope it's good. It was nominated for an academy award but that doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening.
Julie, thank you for both summaries.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you and Kathy could have lunch together.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am!


Will ask him over the weekend if I can catch him in.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy new KTP week everyone. Chef was back to week after 4 days Home sick with an upper respiratory infection. Girls hate it when she’s gone; I do too but do not want her preparing food with an infection. We have a catering service when she is gone, but there were some issues with that this time. 

Thanks for the recipes Sam. They look very tasty.

Liz, I just saw a movie I really enjoyed—Lost in Paris. It’s billed as a zany, slapstick comedy. I found it delightful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Will ask him over the weekend if I can catch him in.


Thank you. Certainly no rush.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Our local Sobey's has a special on prime rib roasts so I bought 2 today, a small one just for me and a bigger one for company. They are so good.


Also noticed the prime rib roasts on special this week here, may Drive over tomorrow and see if they have a couple of smaller ones.
How do you roast yours?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the opening Sam, have to go back and check the recipes. Julie thanks for the summaries.

My leftover Salmon Quiche tasted better reheated, strange how sometimes this happens.

Early night for me, hope I can sleep for a good 8 hours!!!! ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm channelling my Irish ancestors tonight, made dinner and dessert out of my Irish Pub food book, potato, chicken, and leek pie and apple cake for dinner. Good thing the cake can be served warm, it's in the oven now. 
Now off to catch up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Meant to add my son does a belly pork and apple dish which takes longer cooking but is cheaper. I'll get the recipe from him if anyone's interested.


That would be great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed ,
> Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing
> Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


Hope you find your cushion covers. 
:sm06: Is he okay? I hope he didn't damage himself. I can see why you'd want to throttle him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi I'm on the new week. Thank you so much for the recipes Sam, It made me so hungry. I like to season my pork with cinnamon to give it a different taste. My sister, Mary and I went to the theater ( which I haven't been in many years) to see American Made. I do like Tom Cruise acting. It was a good movie. I've notice lately the movies haven't been that great lately , has any one else notice that? It's like they are just throwing junk together with sex and think it will fly. It maybe because I'm older. Chat later


And they keep remaking older movies that are really good because they can't think of anything else to do and actually have sales.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi to everyone.
> 
> Sam, recipes look yummy!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Good recipe to have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm here folks, thank you for start of the new week. Off soon for some more dress up fun with our other ''models''. In my case muddles lol!
> A friend nicknamed me Cindy Crawford, more like Mindy Dorkford!!.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed ,
> Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing
> Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


????I hope he didn't hurt himself too much. Doesn't it feel good to get the job done.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A correction to my previous post as it should be thanks to Sam and Julie. I misread the openings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam thanks for starting us off again. I've made something very like the lemon chicken that was very tasty. Thanks ladies for doing the summaries.

Yesterday I discovered a bag of crabapples in the bottom of the fridge that my friend gave me & I forgot about. I decided to throw them in the dehydrator, they are so good, I will certainly be doing them again. I just cut them in 1/2 & cored them, pretty easy.

I got lots more stuff done outside, feels good to be getting near done. I got the electric fence up, DH just has to hook the fencer to it now. Flower beds are cleaned up & dahlias dug & put away & garden ornaments all in the shed
DH & DS2 are hauling straw bales p, who knows when they will show up for supper????So I put stew in the oven, they can eat whenever.
I pooped out & didn't bottle my soup, it can wait til morning, I was going to do it tonight but not enough ambition left


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam thanks for starting us off again. I've made something very like the lemon chicken that was very tasty. Thanks ladies for doing the summaries.
> 
> Yesterday I discovered a bag of crabapples in the bottom of the fridge that my friend gave me & I forgot about. I decided to throw them in the dehydrator, they are so good, I will certainly be doing them again. I just cut them in 1/2 & cored them, pretty easy.
> 
> ...


Justifiably pooped, you've been busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


You most certainly have them. 
Praying for good new soon also. 
Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You most certainly have them.
> Praying for good new soon also.
> Hugs.


Thanks, DD just msg me..... they admitting Penelope (Pretty sure) they think its bronchitis and only day 1, they say it usually gets worse day 3 or 4

Update.... she just rang me... they putting feeding tube in etc and breathing mask... DD had to leave the room coz she is upset seeing it all. Poor things. Thank god she is ok though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


OMG, pray she's better soon, poor little thing


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, DD just msg me..... they admitting Penelope (Pretty sure) they think its bronchitis and only day 1, they say it usually gets worse day 3 or 4
> 
> Update.... she just rang me... they putting feeding tube in etc and breathing mask... DD had to leave the room coz she is upset seeing it all. Poor things. Thank god she is ok though.


I'm glad it's not worse than it is, but that is still pretty scary, hopefully she'll be back in the pink in no time. 
More hugs, I think you can use several right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, DD just msg me..... they admitting Penelope (Pretty sure) they think its bronchitis and only day 1, they say it usually gets worse day 3 or 4
> 
> Update.... she just rang me... they putting feeding tube in etc and breathing mask... DD had to leave the room coz she is upset seeing it all. Poor things. Thank god she is ok though.


I'm glad they kept her in & are getting her hopefully stabilized 
Have there been any cases of whooping cough in your area? After having almost lost DS2 with that at 3 months when I hear of a baby having breathing problems I always think of that & because it's uncommon since most older kids are vaccinated doctors often don't think of it


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Back from the modelling session and we have 4 daytime outfits and a stunning evening one. My evening one is purple with silver accessories which is one of my favourite colours. They want me to be first up on show so that’s going to be daunting but I think once I get out there it will be great fun. We need to go back on Tuesday to do the model walk rehearsal to the terrific music which has been chosen. There will definitely be photos!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, pray she's better soon, poor little thing


They pretty sure (so far) that it is ISNT a reaction to antibiotics and that it is Bronchitis...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad it's not worse than it is, but that is still pretty scary, hopefully she'll be back in the pink in no time.
> More hugs, I think you can use several right now.


Thankyou, yes I sure need hugs.. I am shaking like a leaf..LOL. I cant go in to hospital yet coz they will only allow 2 people with patient in emergency and both DD and partner are there, so I will have to wait till they are up in childrens ward. Serena is already with other GM anyway so hopefully she might have her till tomorrow (Sund) and then I guess she will come to me....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back from the modelling session and we have 4 daytime outfits and a stunning evening one. My evening one is purple with silver accessories which is one of my favourite colours. They want me to be first up on show so that's going to be daunting but I think once I get out there it will be great fun. We need to go back on Tuesday to do the model walk rehearsal to the terrific music which has been chosen. There will definitely be photos!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy new KTP week everyone. Chef was back to week after 4 days Home sick with an upper respiratory infection. Girls hate it when she's gone; I do too but do not want her preparing food with an infection. We have a catering service when she is gone, but there were some issues with that this time.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes Sam. They look very tasty.
> 
> Liz, I just saw a movie I really enjoyed-Lost in Paris. It's billed as a zany, slapstick comedy. I found it delightful.


I've never heard of Lost in Paris. Must look for it. I just watched Hidden Figures and it was a terrific movie. Those women deserve more credit than anyone can imagine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Also noticed the prime rib roasts on special this week here, may Drive over tomorrow and see if they have a couple of smaller ones.
> How do you roast yours?


I put a mustard rub on it and roast at 325 for, I think, 25 min per lb. Would have to look it up for sure but everyone loves the way it turns out. Mine are always medium rare. Please let me know if you want the exact rub and temperature.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


Praying hard and sending you gentle hugs. I'll keep it up until I hear more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


Prayers on the way for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You are so funny. I can hardly wait to see your modeling photos. I'll be they will be great.
> 
> Julie, thanks so much for starting us off this week.


Thank you Liz! I am curious to hear from Kate, how her evening went!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, DD just msg me..... they admitting Penelope (Pretty sure) they think its bronchitis and only day 1, they say it usually gets worse day 3 or 4
> 
> Update.... she just rang me... they putting feeding tube in etc and breathing mask... DD had to leave the room coz she is upset seeing it all. Poor things. Thank god she is ok though.


So hard to see a baby go through this. Still praying and sending hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back from the modelling session and we have 4 daytime outfits and a stunning evening one. My evening one is purple with silver accessories which is one of my favourite colours. They want me to be first up on show so that's going to be daunting but I think once I get out there it will be great fun. We need to go back on Tuesday to do the model walk rehearsal to the terrific music which has been chosen. There will definitely be photos!


I can hardly wait to see the photos. You will be terrific. That evening gown sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree with you about today's movies. It's rare that I can find one that's really good. I'm going to watch Hidden Figures tonight. I hope it's good. It was nominated for an academy award but that doesn't mean it's good.


I enjoyed it. Felt it showed the discrimination they faced very well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening.
> Julie, thank you for both summaries.


Margaret and Kate did the bulk of the work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou, yes I sure need hugs.. I am shaking like a leaf..LOL. I cant go in to hospital yet coz they will only allow 2 people with patient in emergency and both DD and partner are there, so I will have to wait till they are up in childrens ward. Serena is already with other GM anyway so hopefully she might have her till tomorrow (Sund) and then I guess she will come to me....


Such a scary time. Hope all will be well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, have to go back and check the recipes. Julie thanks for the summaries.
> 
> My leftover Salmon Quiche tasted better reheated, strange how sometimes this happens.
> 
> Early night for me, hope I can sleep for a good 8 hours!!!! ????????


I was mostly just the one who posted, Lynnette!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou, yes I sure need hugs.. I am shaking like a leaf..LOL. I cant go in to hospital yet coz they will only allow 2 people with patient in emergency and both DD and partner are there, so I will have to wait till they are up in childrens ward. Serena is already with other GM anyway so hopefully she might have her till tomorrow (Sund) and then I guess she will come to me....


It's hard when you can't be there and can't do anything to make it better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A correction to my previous post as it should be thanks to Sam and Julie. I misread the openings.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, praying for Penelope, healing energy sent her way. Hugs for you, I’d be shaking too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


Prayers coming.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they kept her in & are getting her hopefully stabilized
> Have there been any cases of whooping cough in your area? After having almost lost DS2 with that at 3 months when I hear of a baby having breathing problems I always think of that & because it's uncommon since most older kids are vaccinated doctors often don't think of it


There are always cases of whooping cough around (sadly) very scary. It is one of the first things I asked DD as well... did it sound like whooping when she coughs. But they do seem to think not that it is bronchitis. I am glad they keepng her for few days. She is in the right place. I know what you are saying Bonnie and I fully agree with you about immunisations etc and yes she is up to date with alll hers however has only had the first 2 doses so far as the third is given at 6 months and she is 5 months. We have all had our whooping cough vaccination.... DD, partner, me, other GM etc.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I put a mustard rub on it and roast at 325 for, I think, 25 min per lb. Would have to look it up for sure but everyone loves the way it turns out. Mine are always medium rare. Please let me know if you want the exact rub and temperature.


Yes please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou everyone.... She is sleeping peacefully just now, they still waiting to go up to childrens ward (could take hours). I think I have stopped shaking now....lol. I need to go and do few things.... will pop in later in the day with update.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone.... She is sleeping peacefully just now, they still waiting to go up to childrens ward (could take hours). I think I have stopped shaking now....lol. I need to go and do few things.... will pop in later in the day with update.


That is a relief!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope he didn't hurt himself. the cushion covers will turn up - just you wait. what color did you paint the living room. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed ,
> Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing
> Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone.... She is sleeping peacefully just now, they still waiting to go up to childrens ward (could take hours). I think I have stopped shaking now....lol. I need to go and do few things.... will pop in later in the day with update.


Calming prayers for you and prayers for continuing improvement for Penelope.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flyty1nn - maybe you should add these to the menu instead of baked potatoes. --- sam

ROASTED SWEET POTATO STACKS

Here's a great sweet potato side dish that looks as great as it tastes! Crispy on the edges, salty and sweet with a hint of rosemary, these Roasted Sweet Potato Stacks are made in a muffin tin which helps keep the stack together. Plus, the butter that drips down bubbles away at the base of the stack - extra flavour!

By Nagi of RecipeTinEats.com 
Prep Time: 15 mins
Cook Time: 45 mins
Total Time: 1 hrs
Calories: 110 kcal
Servings: 12 stacks

Ingredients
1.2 kg / 2.4 lb sweet potato , unpeeled weight, about 5 - 6.5 cm / 2 - 2.7" wide
50 g / 3 tbsp unsalted butter , melted
1 1/2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp finely chopped fresh rosemary (or 1 tbsp dried, or other herbs of choice)
1 1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 375F/190C (standard) or 350F/180C (fan/convection).
2. Peel the potatoes, then slice thinly (about 2 mm / 1/10" thick). Transfer into a large bowl.
3. Add remaining ingredients. Toss well with your hands.
4. Place piles of the slices in the muffin tin. Don't worry if they are higher than the rim - they shrink about 25%.
5. Top each stack with about 1/2 tsp of the remaining butter mixture in the bowl.
6. Bake for 45 minutes, or until the edge of the top slices are starting to brown and the inside of the stacks are cooked (use skewer or knife to check).
7. Use a fork and knife to remove the stacks from the muffin tin. 
Optional: Brush tops with residual butter in muffin tin. Serve as soon as possible.

Recipe Notes

1. SWEET POTATO TURNS BROWNS: TIP - Once peeled, they will start to brown after 10 minutes or so, so if you are taking your time with this step, toss the ones you've sliced in the oil as you go, this stops them from browning.

2. NO MUFFIN TIN: Make these on a baking tray but you'll need a toothpick or similar through the centre of each stack to ensure they don't collapse. Also, while making it on a tray does make more of the edges of the stack golden and crispy, there is a tendency for it to dry out a bit so it's worth basting with the butter on the pan / leftover in the bowl.

In the muffin tin, the butter drips down the stacks and bubbles away at the base of the stack which adds terrific extra flavour.

3. CRISPINESS: Sweet potato is a bit like pumpkin in that it doesn't go as crispy as roasted potato, without the aide of extra steps. The edges go a bit crispy, almost sticky/chewy, and the inside is beautifully soft and moist, far more moist than normal potato stacks.

4. MAKE AHEAD: These can't be assembled then baked later, the salt will make them sweat. It's best to bake for about 40 minutes (still a tiny bit firm in the middle when out of the oven), then cool in the tin (will finish cooking inside). Then reheat in a hot oven 220C/430F on a tray for 5 minutes until reheated through - the edges and surface will crisp up a bit again.

http://www.recipetineats.com/roasted-sweet-potato-stacks/



flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and Lurker and ladies who have been so faithful in keeping me caught up. The apple and pork roast sound like exactly what will be Sunday's lunch. It's my turn to cook. I am thinking that some baked potatoes will go well with that and perhaps some green peas. Not sure what dessert will be, but I will get the roast tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing krestiekrew. homemade is always good. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Hi to everyone.
> 
> Sam, recipes look yummy!
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, glad Penelope doing better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why the electric fence? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam thanks for starting us off again. I've made something very like the lemon chicken that was very tasty. Thanks ladies for doing the summaries.
> 
> Yesterday I discovered a bag of crabapples in the bottom of the fridge that my friend gave me & I forgot about. I decided to throw them in the dehydrator, they are so good, I will certainly be doing them again. I just cut them in 1/2 & cored them, pretty easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right now cathy. deep breaths now - we've got your back. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed ,
> Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing
> Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


I made it! Thanks for the start of the new week, Sam and ladies.

Sonja, pillow is very pretty. Sorry your DH decided to renege on the painting agreement and fell. Hope he is okay. Hope you find your cushion covers.

I have been searching Pinterest for greeting card ideas. Seems that this time of year gets me wanting to start stamping cards again! Boy do I need KayeJo to come and clean and organize my storage in DD's old room! I really need to get it sorted so I can see what I have that I want/need to use, before possibly getting something new to work with. While searching, we have been watching our Cleveland Indians baseball team play against the New York Yankees in the American League Division Series. Game 2, and we have now won both of them! We went into over time, played 13 innings!

Re: sock heels from last week, that probably is the eye of partridge heel. I just know it's the heel in the Ann Norling Basic Adult Sock Pattern that I have used since I learned to knit socks, and have memorized! I have bookmarked the sock workshop Margaret did.

I'm sure there was something else I wanted to comment on, but CRAFT has struck. I'm going to try to catch up, then head for bed. DH is snoring in the chair beside me while supposedly watching an old Star Trek show.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continues prayers for all of you. i hope you can sleep tonight. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, DD just msg me..... they admitting Penelope (Pretty sure) they think its bronchitis and only day 1, they say it usually gets worse day 3 or 4
> 
> Update.... she just rang me... they putting feeding tube in etc and breathing mask... DD had to leave the room coz she is upset seeing it all. Poor things. Thank god she is ok though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanna be there. --- sam



Fan said:


> Back from the modelling session and we have 4 daytime outfits and a stunning evening one. My evening one is purple with silver accessories which is one of my favourite colours. They want me to be first up on show so that's going to be daunting but I think once I get out there it will be great fun. We need to go back on Tuesday to do the model walk rehearsal to the terrific music which has been chosen. There will definitely be photos!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just don't defrost it on the bench.
> I finished reading the last TP but only commented once everyone was so chatty I figured I would never finish otherwise.


That's what I forgot to comment on! Gwen, so sorry to hear Gracie decided she needed a large snack. Hope she doesn't get sick from it. I quite often put sealed meat in warm water to thaw, as I either forget to get something out to thaw ahead of time, of we don't decide what we want early enough. It doesn't take long that way.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They pretty sure (so far) that it is ISNT a reaction to antibiotics and that it is Bronchitis...


Prayers that Penelope will respond well to treatment and hugs to you and DD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi to everyone.
> 
> Sam, recipes look yummy!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Krestikrew! I have done a copy and paste so I have it when I need it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree with you about today's movies. It's rare that I can find one that's really good. I'm going to watch Hidden Figures tonight. I hope it's good. It was nominated for an academy award but that doesn't mean it's good.


We really enjoyed it! I liked it so much that I bought the DVD! Hope you like it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


Sending prayers for Penelope, and for all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, DD just msg me..... they admitting Penelope (Pretty sure) they think its bronchitis and only day 1, they say it usually gets worse day 3 or 4
> 
> Update.... she just rang me... they putting feeding tube in etc and breathing mask... DD had to leave the room coz she is upset seeing it all. Poor things. Thank god she is ok though.


Oh, no. But so glad they have admitted Penelope so she can get the care she needs. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back from the modelling session and we have 4 daytime outfits and a stunning evening one. My evening one is purple with silver accessories which is one of my favourite colours. They want me to be first up on show so that's going to be daunting but I think once I get out there it will be great fun. We need to go back on Tuesday to do the model walk rehearsal to the terrific music which has been chosen. There will definitely be photos!


You will do great! Have fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of Lost in Paris. Must look for it. I just watched Hidden Figures and it was a terrific movie. Those women deserve more credit than anyone can imagine.


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I made it! Thanks for the start of the new week, Sam and ladies.
> 
> Sonja, pillow is very pretty. Sorry your DH decided to renege on the painting agreement and fell. Hope he is okay. Hope you find your cushion covers.
> 
> ...


LOL! We just need to coincide it with KAP. 
I usually watch star trek on Friday nights, David decided to watch the Pinkerton's on Netflix. It's actually quite good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


Light and love to you all. You might also ask if they tested for RSV...my son was very ill with that as a baby and difficulty breathing was what sent him to the hospital for a week...never been so scared in my life. Hang in there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Sonja!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Meant to add my son does a belly pork and apple dish which takes longer cooking but is cheaper. I'll get the recipe from him if anyone's interested.


Sounds interesting Mary, I like Apple with pork , I cheat and use a Somerset pork apple sauce when I make a casserole. Think I will try Sam's recipe


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Is he alright?


Well I haven't throttled him yet, :sm23: 
He has a big bruise on his hip , I think today he will be a bit sore when he wakes up but otherwise ok


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????I hope he didn't hurt himself too much. Doesn't it feel good to get the job done.


Think he will be a bit sore today but ok . 
I was glad when the painting was finished, the smell plays havoc with my sinuses , husband laughs when I put onions out but the trick really works . 
I'm pleased with how the room is looking , sons did most of the work , now to get them back to do the hall and stairs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There are always cases of whooping cough around (sadly) very scary. It is one of the first things I asked DD as well... did it sound like whooping when she coughs. But they do seem to think not that it is bronchitis. I am glad they keepng her for few days. She is in the right place. I know what you are saying Bonnie and I fully agree with you about immunisations etc and yes she is up to date with alll hers however has only had the first 2 doses so far as the third is given at 6 months and she is 5 months. We have all had our whooping cough vaccination.... DD, partner, me, other GM etc.


My son never "whooped" as he was too small, he'd only had one dose of vaccine at 2 months.
I hope she will quickly improve. Hugs, so hard for you to just stay home & wait


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone.... She is sleeping peacefully just now, they still waiting to go up to childrens ward (could take hours). I think I have stopped shaking now....lol. I need to go and do few things.... will pop in later in the day with update.


That's good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam thanks for starting us off again. I've made something very like the lemon chicken that was very tasty. Thanks ladies for doing the summaries.
> 
> Yesterday I discovered a bag of crabapples in the bottom of the fridge that my friend gave me & I forgot about. I decided to throw them in the dehydrator, they are so good, I will certainly be doing them again. I just cut them in 1/2 & cored them, pretty easy.
> 
> ...


You got a lot done , 
Always makes me a bit sad when I start putting all the summer things away 
Hopefully the winter months will be kind to us all , although after the very dry and mild one we had last year I'm thinking ours is going to be miserable at the least . I would prefer snow and frost rather than the wet miserable damp


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


Oh no Cathy , do hope everything is alright by now ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why the electric fence? --- sam


To keep the Moose & deer out of my fruit trees & bushes over the winter otherwise they'll be munched right to the ground again????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Back from the modelling session and we have 4 daytime outfits and a stunning evening one. My evening one is purple with silver accessories which is one of my favourite colours. They want me to be first up on show so that's going to be daunting but I think once I get out there it will be great fun. We need to go back on Tuesday to do the model walk rehearsal to the terrific music which has been chosen. There will definitely be photos!


Look forward to seeing them, have fun Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We just need to coincide it with KAP.
> I usually watch star trek on Friday nights, David decided to watch the Pinkerton's on Netflix. It's actually quite good.


DS2 came for supper tonight & put Planet Earth II on for GD on Netflix, what amazing photography. I'll have to watch more of it.
I saw Hidden Figures advertised but haven't watched it yet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone.... She is sleeping peacefully just now, they still waiting to go up to childrens ward (could take hours). I think I have stopped shaking now....lol. I need to go and do few things.... will pop in later in the day with update.


That is good news Cathy, hopefully she will be back home before you know 
Think you need a good drink of something


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Light and love to you all. You might also ask if they tested for RSV...my son was very ill with that as a baby and difficulty breathing was what sent him to the hospital for a week...never been so scared in my life. Hang in there.


That's a really nasty bug, I'm glad your son recovered, it's always so scary when little ones are sick, particularly when they are too small to tell you what's happening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i hope he didn't hurt himself. the cushion covers will turn up - just you wait. what color did you paint the living room. --- sam


Painted it sage green and white , half and half . Top part whit and bottom sage green with a wooden rail round the middle , also painted the large mirror and fire surround sage green , it looks a nice calm relaxing room now , so glad that we got rid of that awful flowered wallpaper, 
When I rob a bank I will get a new couch ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think he will be a bit sore today but ok .
> I was glad when the painting was finished, the smell plays havoc with my sinuses , husband laughs when I put onions out but the trick really works .
> I'm pleased with how the room is looking , sons did most of the work , now to get them back to do the hall and stairs


Does the onion soak up the smell? I've never heard of using them. I've added vanilla to oil base paint & it really helps with the smell

Hope your DH isn't too sore


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You got a lot done ,
> Always makes me a bit sad when I start putting all the summer things away
> Hopefully the winter months will be kind to us all , although after the very dry and mild one we had last year I'm thinking ours is going to be miserable at the least . I would prefer snow and frost rather than the wet miserable damp


Me too, hate the thought of winter coming soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We just need to coincide it with KAP.
> I usually watch star trek on Friday nights, David decided to watch the Pinkerton's on Netflix. It's actually quite good.


Have you seen the new star trek series that has just started , think there has been a couple of episodes so far , can't decide if I want to watch it or not as I already watch enough tv, might decide to watch it when the couple of tv shows I already watch finish


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Anniversary, Sonja!


Thank you Tami,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does the onion soak up the smell? I've never heard of using them. I've added vanilla to oil base paint & it really helps with the smell
> 
> Hope your DH isn't too sore


Chop onion in half and yes they soak up the smell ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Painted it sage green and white , half and half . Top part whit and bottom sage green with a wooden rail round the middle , also painted the large mirror and fire surround sage green , it looks a nice calm relaxing room now , so glad that we got rid of that awful flowered wallpaper,
> When I rob a bank I will get a new couch ????


Sounds very nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, hate the thought of winter coming soon


Must be a lot darker where you are to Bonnie , here it's 6.45 am and still black outside, will get even darker for longer as we head into winter


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


Yes, it's very sad. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I haven't throttled him yet, :sm23:
> He has a big bruise on his hip , I think today he will be a bit sore when he wakes up but otherwise ok


I'm glad it is nothing more serious. The ladies over on the Connections thread (PurpleFi and London June, et al) have a saying when they want to throttle someone--it's to "lamp" them. I'm not sure what it means exactly, but it sure sounds like your DH has earned a lamping.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Painted it sage green and white , half and half . Top part whit and bottom sage green with a wooden rail round the middle , also painted the large mirror and fire surround sage green , it looks a nice calm relaxing room now , so glad that we got rid of that awful flowered wallpaper,
> When I rob a bank I will get a new couch ????


Sounds very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a relief!


Indeed it is! edit:that Penelope is on the mend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed ,
> Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing
> Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


It is great you have the decorating done. Sorry hubby is being silly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> right now cathy. deep breaths now - we've got your back. --- sam


Thanks Sam and everyone. Well they have been admitted and she seems to be doing ok. Poor little one has a nasal gastric tube in and DD has been expressing and it is going through that tube slowly. She is still on oxygen but seems fairly settled for now. Paediatric doctors will do rounds in the morning... we will see what they say then also. They have a room to themselves... hospital bed for DD and cot for baby., so that is good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Light and love to you all. You might also ask if they tested for RSV...my son was very ill with that as a baby and difficulty breathing was what sent him to the hospital for a week...never been so scared in my life. Hang in there.


I had to look that up, didnt know what it was, I think it is similar anyway to what they treating her for.... bronchialitis. DD says they are doing blood tests in the morning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying hard and sending you gentle hugs. I'll keep it up until I hear more.


I missed Sugars plea for prayers. They are winging their way now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My son never "whooped" as he was too small, he'd only had one dose of vaccine at 2 months.
> I hope she will quickly improve. Hugs, so hard for you to just stay home & wait


I can only imagine how terrifying it was for you. I have heard a baby with whooping cough on a video... terrifying.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> flyty1nn - maybe you should add these to the menu instead of baked potatoes. --- sam
> 
> ROASTED SWEET POTATO STACKS
> 
> ...


I love the sound of this especially with the pork.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Cathy, hopefully she will be back home before you know
> Think you need a good drink of something


Thanks, I dont really drink alcohol though LOL. But I had many cups of tea while trying to potter about and keep busy. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Chop onion in half and yes they soak up the smell ,


I have heard that and also have used cut up lemons in buckets of water. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed ,
> Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing
> Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


 :sm06: Oh golly, I hope he is ok.... silly man.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm channelling my Irish ancestors tonight, made dinner and dessert out of my Irish Pub food book, potato, chicken, and leek pie and apple cake for dinner. Good thing the cake can be served warm, it's in the oven now.
> Now off to catch up.


Sounds very yummy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, DD just msg me..... they admitting Penelope (Pretty sure) they think its bronchitis and only day 1, they say it usually gets worse day 3 or 4
> 
> Update.... she just rang me... they putting feeding tube in etc and breathing mask... DD had to leave the room coz she is upset seeing it all. Poor things. Thank god she is ok though.


Praying for her and all of you. Being caught so early the antibiotics should do the trick quickly. And being so young in no time she will be back to her normal self once they start to work.
Whats happening with Serena? You've already answered my question!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


It is a sad thing to do even though it is the best thing for both of you. Best isn't always the nicest option. But as you know for both of you it is the only feasible option now.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The Pork roast recipe sounds delish and I will give it a try tomorrow..All your recipes sound great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, hate the thought of winter coming soon


And I hate the thought of summer coming soon :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Sonya. Hope you avoided throttling him at least for today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in quickly before i too go to bed ,
> Good news this week is finally the living room is decorated , just need to clean all the mess up and put everything back in it's place . I can't find the cushion covers I made , thought they were with everything else in spare room but no , it's been almost a year since I got everything for the room I'm surprised nothing else was missing
> Bad news I was ready to throttle husband this morning as I heard a clatter and found him on the floor , he had only been up on the small step ladder trying to finish some painting that he was not supposed to touch in the first place and fell off the deal was that he could paint the mirror frame and fire surround . Its like having a child again I need eyes in the back of my head


Hope DH didn't hurt himself - must be hard for him not being able to do what he used to, but not easy for you either if he insists on trying!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks you julie for getting the summaries and stuff posted. are kate and margaret both gone? --- sam


I was on a theatre and overnight trip to celebrate one of my ex-workmate's retirals ("Hairspray" was excellent BTW, great show). Margaret usually sends her summary to me as when you post on Friday at 5pm your time, it's only 7.30am for Margaret and it's a much better 10pm for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was on a theatre and overnight trip to celebrate one of my ex-workmate's retirals ("Hairspray" was excellent BTW, great show). Margaret usually sends her summary to me as when you post on Friday at 5pm your time, it's only 7.30am for Margaret and it's a much better 10pm for me!


And 10 a.m., is a very civilised hour for me. Glad it was an excellent show- hope you are completely recovered.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Painted it sage green and white , half and half . Top part whit and bottom sage green with a wooden rail round the middle , also painted the large mirror and fire surround sage green , it looks a nice calm relaxing room now , so glad that we got rid of that awful flowered wallpaper,
> When I rob a bank I will get a new couch ????


I hope you have a lovely anniversary in your wonderfully relaxing room!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree with you about today's movies. It's rare that I can find one that's really good. I'm going to watch Hidden Figures tonight. I hope it's good. It was nominated for an academy award but that doesn't mean it's good.


I watched that on the plane and thought it was really good. I hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam and everyone. Well they have been admitted and she seems to be doing ok. Poor little one has a nasal gastric tube in and DD has been expressing and it is going through that tube slowly. She is still on oxygen but seems fairly settled for now. Paediatric doctors will do rounds in the morning... we will see what they say then also. They have a room to themselves... hospital bed for DD and cot for baby., so that is good.


That sounds so much better. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have come on here quickly to ask for urgent prayers for Penelope. She has been rushed to hospital with shalllow breathing..... first time amoxil antibiotics last night for ear infections..... I am so scared. I am at home still waiting to here whats happening..... :sm13: I need our prayer warriers.... please.


OMG I'll read on quickly and hope she's ok. Thinking of you all {{{hugs}}}

Edit - just rushed through your posts and see that thankfully she's doing ok. You'll be like a washed out rag today with the upset! Hoping Penelope continues to improve and gets back home very soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got a message from Vicky- Pepper her rabbit just died. She was about 7 years old. Elizabeth's first experience of something dying. I'm sure she won't be bothered for long if at all. Will look for her but I don't think being unable to find her will be an issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was on a theatre and overnight trip to celebrate one of my ex-workmate's retirals ("Hairspray" was excellent BTW, great show). Margaret usually sends her summary to me as when you post on Friday at 5pm your time, it's only 7.30am for Margaret and it's a much better 10pm for me!


Glad you enjoyed your night away.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of Lost in Paris. Must look for it. I just watched Hidden Figures and it was a terrific movie. Those women deserve more credit than anyone can imagine.


Glad you enjoyed it too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds very nice


Thank you Bonnie I'll take a picture when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad it is nothing more serious. The ladies over on the Connections thread (PurpleFi and London June, et al) have a saying when they want to throttle someone--it's to "lamp" them. I'm not sure what it means exactly, but it sure sounds like your DH has earned a lamping.


I'm not exactly sure either maybe a good left hook :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Liz! I am curious to hear from Kate, how her evening went!


It was great! The 6 of us (who used to be on the same Learning Support Team) had a really nice meal then went to the show (Hairspray) which was very good - how these people do all that dancing and singing every night (and some days in the afternoon too) is beyond me, they must be so fit! I didn't know any of the cast, but 2 of them looked very familiar and it turned out one was Matthew Kelly's son (could have been his twin, he was so like him) and the other was somebody Hale - half of the comedy duo Hale and Pace (probably only the UK folks will know either of them.) The hotel was good too, very modern and comfortable and when we arrived we were told we had a complimentary breakfast added on which was unexpected and turned out to be very tasty! They also offered us a half price drinks deal which we took them up on too! All in all a great time was had by all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is great you have the decorating done. Sorry hubby is being silly.


Should be used to it by now , but sometimes I could just give him a good Gibbs(NCIS) slap up the head


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I dont really drink alcohol though LOL. But I had many cups of tea while trying to potter about and keep busy. :sm19:


No i dont touch the stuff either , but a good strong cup of coffee or tea seems to work just as well . Hope you are getting some sleep Cathy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


It is bound to make you feel sad Lynn, but you know you are doing what is best for Ray and for you. {{{hugs}}} Has your DD come round more to the idea now?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad it is nothing more serious. The ladies over on the Connections thread (PurpleFi and London June, et al) have a saying when they want to throttle someone--it's to "lamp" them. I'm not sure what it means exactly, but it sure sounds like your DH has earned a lamping.


I would say to lamp somebody is to punch them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> No i dont touch the stuff either , but a good strong cup of coffee or tea seems to work just as well . Hope you are getting some sleep Cathy


I don't think we ever get used to it :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Happy Anniversary Sonya. Hope you avoided throttling him at least for today.


Thank you Margaret , no throttling today but I'm sure there will be plenty more days when I'll want too ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a message from Vicky- Pepper her rabbit just died. She was about 7 years old. Elizabeth's first experience of something dying. I'm sure she won't be bothered for long if at all. Will look for her but I don't think being unable to find her will be an issue.


That's sad, but as you say I'm sure Elizabeth will not be bothered for long. Luke was 3 when psycho gran's (must stop that.....I mean his other gran's....!!) horse had to be put to sleep and he was neither up nor down about it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Hope DH didn't hurt himself - must be hard for him not being able to do what he used to, but not easy for you either if he insists on trying!


We all pitched in , well the sons mainly did the painting I was to busy coughing and sneezing and he did do some painting and a lot of telling us what to do , I think I'm going to have to send him to his brothers for the day when we do the stairs , can just imagine him up the big ladders


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret , no throttling today but I'm sure there will be plenty more days when I'll want too ????


I on the other never want to throttle my DH! He says he is spending most of this week on the kitchen. He wants to get all the bottom carcasses in this week. But He informed me the drawers will come later- and as they are almost all drawers I suggested that a kitchen with all the benches, painting etc done without the drawers would be very useful. A sheepish grin was his response. So who knows how long those will take to get done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I was on a theatre and overnight trip to celebrate one of my ex-workmate's retirals ("Hairspray" was excellent BTW, great show). Margaret usually sends her summary to me as when you post on Friday at 5pm your time, it's only 7.30am for Margaret and it's a much better 10pm for me!


Glad you were able to go Kate, are you fully recovered now ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's sad, but as you say I'm sure Elizabeth will not be bothered for long. Luke was 3 when psycho gran's (must stop that.....I mean his other gran's....!!) horse had to be put to sleep and he was neither up nor down about it.


She still sometimes looks in the hutch here to check whether Pepper is there. Last time she looked at she said no but then still checked. But not bothered, puzzled the first time but not bothered. And I think that will be the case here when she wanders down to see her and she isn't there. 
Vicky is fine- knew it was coming sometime soon. And since getting Pepper they have got 2 children which moved Pepper down the list a fair bit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I hope you have a lovely anniversary in your wonderfully relaxing room!


Yes sat here with knitting , chocolates , coffee , and tablet and not moving anywhere for a few hours


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've started knitting those oddly deigned socks from last week was it? Have a few rows of the stocking stitch of the first leg done. Am doing an adult size. Looks easy enough to adjust so figure may as well do a size that will be used.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, hugs, yes it must be sad. Glad Ray well enough for rehab and hope he can transition to long term care. 
Sonja, happy anniversary.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sage green and white sounds restful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you were able to go Kate, are you fully recovered now ?


I think so, just a bit tired, but that'll go too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes sat here with knitting , chocolates , coffee , and tablet and not moving anywhere for a few hours


That sounds great to me :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Sonja & DH!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, hugs, yes it must be sad. Glad Ray well enough for rehab and hope he can transition to long term care.
> Sonja, happy anniversary.


Thank you Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes please.


I will dig it out for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think so, just a bit tired, but that'll go too.


Good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Sonja & DH!


Thankyou Kate


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone.... She is sleeping peacefully just now, they still waiting to go up to childrens ward (could take hours). I think I have stopped shaking now....lol. I need to go and do few things.... will pop in later in the day with update.


Glad to hear that she's sleeping peacefully.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> flyty1nn - maybe you should add these to the menu instead of baked potatoes. --- sam
> 
> ROASTED SWEET POTATO STACKS
> 
> ...


I love sweet potato fries and this sounds really good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


It's understandable. You will grieve in a way, but remember to take care of and be gentle with yourself during the hard time of the transition. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We really enjoyed it! I liked it so much that I bought the DVD! Hope you like it.


I did


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Anniversary, Sonja!


From me too, Sonja. I hope you are enjoying this special day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


It's never easy but it's the right thing to do both for him and for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was great! The 6 of us (who used to be on the same Learning Support Team) had a really nice meal then went to the show (Hairspray) which was very good - how these people do all that dancing and singing every night (and some days in the afternoon too) is beyond me, they must be so fit! I didn't know any of the cast, but 2 of them looked very familiar and it turned out one was Matthew Kelly's son (could have been his twin, he was so like him) and the other was somebody Hale - half of the comedy duo Hale and Pace (probably only the UK folks will know either of them.) The hotel was good too, very modern and comfortable and when we arrived we were told we had a complimentary breakfast added on which was unexpected and turned out to be very tasty! They also offered us a half price drinks deal which we took them up on too! All in all a great time was had by all.


Glad you enjoyed your trip. Sounds like it was fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


It is the right thing, but it is definitely not easy. 
HUGS!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Should be used to it by now , but sometimes I could just give him a good Gibbs(NCIS) slap up the head


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you seen the new star trek series that has just started , think there has been a couple of episodes so far , can't decide if I want to watch it or not as I already watch enough tv, might decide to watch it when the couple of tv shows I already watch finish


Not yet, I've seen the ad for it once or twice, but not caught where or when it's on. The newer movies haven't been bad at all, they did a good job casting, so hopefully a series will be as good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


I am sorry that it had to come to this, but it is the best for both of you. He will have the care he needs at hand, and you will be able to visit him knowing that the physical burden of his care is no longer on your shoulders. I know that you would be happy to continue to care for him if it was physically possible for you. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad it is nothing more serious. The ladies over on the Connections thread (PurpleFi and London June, et al) have a saying when they want to throttle someone--it's to "lamp" them. I'm not sure what it means exactly, but it sure sounds like your DH has earned a lamping.


LOL! I would guess that it means they want to hit them over the head with a lamp!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam and everyone. Well they have been admitted and she seems to be doing ok. Poor little one has a nasal gastric tube in and DD has been expressing and it is going through that tube slowly. She is still on oxygen but seems fairly settled for now. Paediatric doctors will do rounds in the morning... we will see what they say then also. They have a room to themselves... hospital bed for DD and cot for baby., so that is good.


At least with a room to themselves, DD can hopefully get a bit of rest. Hopefully she'll be much better by morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a message from Vicky- Pepper her rabbit just died. She was about 7 years old. Elizabeth's first experience of something dying. I'm sure she won't be bothered for long if at all. Will look for her but I don't think being unable to find her will be an issue.


So sorry for the loss of Pepper, it's never easy to lose a pet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a message from Vicky- Pepper her rabbit just died. She was about 7 years old. Elizabeth's first experience of something dying. I'm sure she won't be bothered for long if at all. Will look for her but I don't think being unable to find her will be an issue.


So sorry to hear Pepper has crossed the rainbow bridge. I know it will leave a hole in Vicky's heart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was great! The 6 of us (who used to be on the same Learning Support Team) had a really nice meal then went to the show (Hairspray) which was very good - how these people do all that dancing and singing every night (and some days in the afternoon too) is beyond me, they must be so fit! I didn't know any of the cast, but 2 of them looked very familiar and it turned out one was Matthew Kelly's son (could have been his twin, he was so like him) and the other was somebody Hale - half of the comedy duo Hale and Pace (probably only the UK folks will know either of them.) The hotel was good too, very modern and comfortable and when we arrived we were told we had a complimentary breakfast added on which was unexpected and turned out to be very tasty! They also offered us a half price drinks deal which we took them up on too! All in all a great time was had by all.


It sounds like a great time! :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> I love sweet potato fries and this sounds really good.


My family eats neither pumpkin nor sweet potatoes..think we got too much of them, along with tomato soup as children. However, we do eat squash which my sister has raised in her garden. We are now freeze drying much of it. Got the apples and pork roast, latter on sale for 1.48 a pound so a good buy. No onions or pepper for us with our gut problems, but I can add a pinch of onion salt to make up the difference. Potatoes are washed and I'm thinking the hot pot will do the roasting for me, not the oven. Still, glad for the suggestion. There will be four apples as I could not fit the one into the fridge compartment. Don't think that will disturb anything in the roast cooking. 
Now time for some fly tying and some knitting to finish out this day. Paper not delivered this morning, so no paper reading with breakfast. Probably bad to read and eat together anyway.
Glad to learn that Ray is in rehab and so praying that he will quickly adjust to his new circumstances. His dizziness is a concern and all the more reason he needs special care. Hard as it is, you did the right thing.
Prayers for little Penelope baby. Hoping that antibiotics quickly clear up her little lungs. Babies lungs and nasal passages are so delicate that even a small amount of inflammation can cause terrible drops in oxygen levels.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, Kate, Darowil, and Julie. Thank you for opening and all thE summaries, links, and info. So appreciated. 

JUlie, glad you got the path. Hope it dries soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a message from Vicky- Pepper her rabbit just died. She was about 7 years old. Elizabeth's first experience of something dying. I'm sure she won't be bothered for long if at all. Will look for her but I don't think being unable to find her will be an issue.


I'm sorry to hear that. Condolences to Vicky.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry that it had to come to this, but it is the best for both of you. He will have the care he needs at hand, and you will be able to visit him knowing that the physical burden of his care is no longer on your shoulders. I know that you would be happy to continue to care for him if it was physically possible for you. Hugs and prayers.


Railyn, I think it is good that he will be going from rehab. I hope they help you with everything. Thinking of you and sending Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Sonja & DH!


Sonja, Happy Anniversary from me too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's sad, but as you say I'm sure Elizabeth will not be bothered for long. Luke was 3 when psycho gran's (must stop that.....I mean his other gran's....!!) horse had to be put to sleep and he was neither up nor down about it.


I did a big research project in college on how children understand death, and they don't really comprehend it until around age 9-10. That was one thing that made it so hard for my son when his dad died. He had just turned 10.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, sorry about the bunny. Hoping Elizabeth will be ok with time. 

Sugarsugar, prayers for a complete recovery for the wee one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Our hot air balloon fiesta got underway this morning. One of the special shapes and a few of the "regular" balloons went by here at the house. They don't often come down this far so that was cool to see on the first day. My favorite this year is the little chicken. LOL Bub was interested in the Superbike one (a motorcycle with rider, very well done!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.balloonfiesta.com/lisespecialshapes/lottie-dottie-chicken/465
My favorite!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a big research project in college on how children understand death, and they don't really comprehend it until around age 9-10. That was one thing that made it so hard for my son when his dad died. He had just turned 10.


I was 11 when my dad died -- a very young 11 -- it was very tough! My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.balloonfiesta.com/lisespecialshapes/lottie-dottie-chicken/465
> My favorite!


Great :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> From me too, Sonja. I hope you are enjoying this special day.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sonja, Happy Anniversary from me too!


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Should be used to it by now , but sometimes I could just give him a good Gibbs(NCIS) slap up the head


????????


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

budasha said:


> I put a mustard rub on it and roast at 325 for, I think, 25 min per lb. Would have to look it up for sure but everyone loves the way it turns out. Mine are always medium rare. Please let me know if you want the exact rub and temperature.


Prime Rib roast were on sale here too! I am cooking it on Sunday as I am doing the turkey for Monday Thanksgiving here in Canada. I would love to know the mustard rub recipe. It would be greatly appreciated!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not yet, I've seen the ad for it once or twice, but not caught where or when it's on. The newer movies haven't been bad at all, they did a good job casting, so hopefully a series will be as good.


We have watched it from the first episode. We DVR it...anything Star Trek gets watched here! lol
It is pretty good and the special effects and makeup are realistic.

June


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja & DH, happy anniversary hope its a great day

Sorleena, that ballon Festival must be something to see. Can you see them from your house or do you go to the site?

Cathy, glad to here Penelope has settled & hopefully will be on the end quickly 

Railyn, it's good Ray has improved enough to go to rehab. Good thing he's not at home having dizzy spells that could be very hard for you. I hope your DD that resisted the idea of a nursing home is realizing what a heavy load you've had the last while.

Margaret, sorry you've lost Pepper, I just looked up the lifespan if rabbits & was surprised to learn in captivity the dwarf breeds can live to 12 yrs. I'm sure Elizabeth won't be too distressed. When our old dog had to be put down the GKs asked about her but weren't upset as she was old & sickly

JuneLouise welcome to the tea party, hope you will join in often

I finished DS socks while waiting for DH to come in last night, he & DS finished hauling the straw bakes & then he went off to haul grain for a neighbor who was combining so came in for supper at 10:45, the stew & dumplings stayed hot in oven so I just had to put it out & clean up. Today he's off hauling bales for another neighbor, they work together as bale hauling requires 2 tractors with front end loaders so he uses neighbors tractor & when his need hauled DH takes his semi over there. Not sure if they will feed him or what.
I've got the canner full of soup on & will have a second batch to do, there was a lot of soup in that potð³


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't logon until this afternoon and so sorry to hear about Penelope. Glad she was admitted and seems to be on the mend. How scary for all of you. Will keep her in my prayers as well as the rest of you Cathy.

Your living room sounds very calming Sonya. I like sage green and have it as complementary accents in my living room. I know how good you'll feel when all is finished as I'm in the same type of situation. I put the first coat of paint on the doors in the living room just a little bit ago and will do the second coat later today. I'll be so glad when the dining room floor is done too but certainly won't be this weekend.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


Sending "BIG" hugs to you and your husband. Difficult times I know for both of you, wish it could be different.
All I can say is this will give you a chance to start thinking of yourself, which I don't mean in a selfish way at all, just now your health is very important as well.
Most people have no idea or understanding how it is unless they themselves have been a caregiver.
You are both always in my thoughts.

Lynnette


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Will catch-up later as I need to see if Foodland still has any of the Primerib roasts left.
Went back to bed for a couple of hours as I just can't seem to feel motivated, silly I know but a bad nights sleep and then no energy. Oh phooey, off I go and maybe the fresh raining air will perk me up, lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We just need to coincide it with KAP.
> I usually watch star trek on Friday nights, David decided to watch the Pinkerton's on Netflix. It's actually quite good.


True, but hope I have it finished before then!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you hugs and soothing energy. i know this is difficult for you. just take care of you. --- am



Railyn said:


> Prayers for dear Penelope. So hope she recovers quickly. There is nothing quite as bad as a sick baby.
> Well, today I put Ray in rehab waiting to go into long term care. They are both in the same building. He spend 3 days in Medical ICU and today was very weak and dizzy. I know this is the right thing to do but it still makes me very sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does putting an onion out do? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think he will be a bit sore today but ok .
> I was glad when the painting was finished, the smell plays havoc with my sinuses , husband laughs when I put onions out but the trick really works .
> I'm pleased with how the room is looking , sons did most of the work , now to get them back to do the hall and stairs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would put up a fence too. they don't bother them during the summer? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> To keep the Moose & deer out of my fruit trees & bushes over the winter otherwise they'll be munched right to the ground again????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our hot air balloon fiesta got underway this morning. One of the special shapes and a few of the "regular" balloons went by here at the house. They don't often come down this far so that was cool to see on the first day. My favorite this year is the little chicken. LOL Bub was interested in the Superbike one (a motorcycle with rider, very well done!).


We got to see a couple when we were in Sedona in late March. Once in a while there will be one around here. They also do a balloon weekend near here, but have never gone. Always cool to see!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.balloonfiesta.com/lisespecialshapes/lottie-dottie-chicken/465
> My favorite!


Cute!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie DSs sock are great. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds lovely - maybe you should keep money back (not all of it - just a little) from what you sell - start a couch fund. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Painted it sage green and white , half and half . Top part whit and bottom sage green with a wooden rail round the middle , also painted the large mirror and fire surround sage green , it looks a nice calm relaxing room now , so glad that we got rid of that awful flowered wallpaper,
> When I rob a bank I will get a new couch ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary hope its a great day
> 
> Sorleena, that ballon Festival must be something to see. Can you see them from your house or do you go to the site?
> 
> ...


Our house dwarf/mini rabbits have been 8-9 when they died. They don't have the outside stresses that outside rabbits do, what with extreme weather and predators, so do live longer.

Socks look great! That is something new with the Regia sock yarn. Didn't have the leader line in the last skein I used.

I'm glad the weather is cooperating so the men can get the harverst in. So nice that they can help each other. I know when my cousin had his heart issues the whole farm community pitched in. We almost lost him in the field after the first time. Something about a bleed starting when he was out in the field. It was after the heart attack but can't remember the details.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sending "BIG" hugs to you and your husband. Difficult times I know for both of you, wish it could be different.
> All I can say is this will give you a chance to start thinking of yourself, which I don't mean in a selfish way at all, just now your health is very important as well.
> Most people have no idea or understanding how it is unless they themselves have been a caregiver.
> You are both always in my thoughts.
> ...


Absolutely. And now you both have quality time to spend together, instead of you worrying about how you are going to manage to care for Ray, or if you can get help quickly enough if needed, Marilyn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great show - very funny in spots. hope you were feeling good and had a good time. --- sam



KateB said:


> I was on a theatre and overnight trip to celebrate one of my ex-workmate's retirals ("Hairspray" was excellent BTW, great show). Margaret usually sends her summary to me as when you post on Friday at 5pm your time, it's only 7.30am for Margaret and it's a much better 10pm for me!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does putting an onion out do? --- sam


Onions absorb the odours in the room, weird but true. They are also good for colds if you slice an onion and put it in a dish with some sugar, let it sit until a syrup forms and drink the syrup it's a good cold remedy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam- so you want to be there when we do our fashion parade. Ok my friend, you’re invited but will have to be in cyberspace lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

feel bad for vicky - elizabeth is a little young to understand what has happened. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just got a message from Vicky- Pepper her rabbit just died. She was about 7 years old. Elizabeth's first experience of something dying. I'm sure she won't be bothered for long if at all. Will look for her but I don't think being unable to find her will be an issue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Got the car back when supposed to yesterday. Ahh, quiet! No more growling wheel bearings! Bad news though, is the engine Miss will be staying. It is missing on most of the 8 cylinders and is a combination of plugs , ignition coils, and timing chain. As it is 12 years old and has 144,000 miles on it, we will drive it until we can't anymore. It wouldn't be so bad but the plugs are 3 part plugs, and come apart when anyone tries to change them, which means they have to be tapped into the engine and then a special tool to get them out. If they come apart it's $200 per plug they have to do it to. And the plugs themselves are not cheap either. DH just took it to work as gas is at least 10 cents a gallon cheaper there than here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was waiting for saturday and then i almost forgot. happy anniversary sonja - and many more. it is frustrating not to be able to do the things i used to do without thinking - i can sympathize with you dh - it gets to be a littler much after a while. but that certainly doesn't make it any easier on you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Glad you were able to go Kate, are you fully recovered now ?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Also, since Mary isn't here to do an update on Bella, I will tell you what I read on Facebook this morning. Bella had to have surgery again as one of her lines was plugged with clits. They could not safely remove the clots so had to put in a new line. She was to get an iron treatment and then hopefully get the all clear to go home. Have not seen anything since. Sending lots if prayers her way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie DSs sock are great. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i liked the zebra and giraffe too. i always thought it would be fun to go to it. i would love to go up with one of them - think it would be a great trip. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.balloonfiesta.com/lisespecialshapes/lottie-dottie-chicken/465
> My favorite!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary hope its a great day
> 
> Sorleena, that ballon Festival must be something to see. Can you see them from your house or do you go to the site?
> 
> ...


Lovely socks Bonnie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found two you might like - sam

Mustard Rub Recipe

Prep: 10 mins,
Yield: Makes 3 1/2 cups (18 servings)
BY DERRICK RICHES

A classic wet mustard rub that really sticks to the meat. Ideal for ribs - no matter how they're cooked - you can use different types of mustard to change the flavor of the rub.

What You'll Need
2 cups/475 mL mustard (Dijon)
1 cup/240 mL parsley (minced)
1/2 cup/120 mL orange (dried, or lemon peel)
1/2 cup/120 mL rosemary leaves (crushed)
1/4 cup/60 mL black pepper
1 tablespoon/15 mL salt

How to Make It
1. Mix together. Store in refrigerator in an airtight container. Can be stored for up to 10 days after initial preparation.
2. Apply rub evenly over ribs in an even coating.

http://www.thespruce.com/wet-mustard-rub-recipe-335895

Homemade Mustard Dry Rub Recipe

When cooking meat, a really good dry rub can make cooking prep easy and leave you with a DELICIOUS meal! This homemade mustard dry rub recipe is fantastic on ham, chicken, pork tenderloin, ribs or brisket. Actually, I can't really think of any type of meat that it wouldn't be good on! It works on the barbecue grill, in the oven or in the frying pan. It's super versatile!

Ingredients:
½ cup dry mustard
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons dried parsley
½ cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons black pepper
1 tablespoon salt

Instructions:
1. In a small bowl, combine the dried mustard, onion powder, dried parsley, brown sugar, salt and pepper. 
2. Gently whisk together to combine.
3. Transfer to an airtight container to store.

When using your mustard dry rub:
1. Use 1 tablespoon per pound of meat. 
2. Spread generously over meat, rubbing it in. Let set 1 hour before cooking via desired method. 
3. If you would prefer a glaze on your meat, try mixing the rub with equal parts honey and balsamic vinegar.

http://thriftyjinxy.com/homemade-mustard-dry-rub-recipe-gift-giving-idea/



Junelouise said:


> Prime Rib roast were on sale here too! I am cooking it on Sunday as I am doing the turkey for Monday Thanksgiving here in Canada. I would love to know the mustard rub recipe. It would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely socks bonnie. are they moving round bales or the usual rectangular bales? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary hope its a great day
> 
> Sorleena, that ballon Festival must be something to see. Can you see them from your house or do you go to the site?
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Our hot air balloon fiesta got underway this morning. One of the special shapes and a few of the "regular" balloons went by here at the house. They don't often come down this far so that was cool to see on the first day. My favorite this year is the little chicken. LOL Bub was interested in the Superbike one (a motorcycle with rider, very well done!).


Love seeing hot air balloon s . There are 2 festivals here in the summer . I like the one at Durham as I like to visit this old city


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do one here at defiance airport - not sure if they did one this year or not. it certainly brings in the people. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We got to see a couple when we were in Sedona in late March. Once in a while there will be one around here. They also do a balloon weekend near here, but have never gone. Always cool to see!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't logon until this afternoon and so sorry to hear about Penelope. Glad she was admitted and seems to be on the mend. How scary for all of you. Will keep her in my prayers as well as the rest of you Cathy.
> 
> Your living room sounds very calming Sonya. I like sage green and have it as complementary accents in my living room. I know how good you'll feel when all is finished as I'm in the same type of situation. I put the first coat of paint on the doors in the living room just a little bit ago and will do the second coat later today. I'll be so glad when the dining room floor is done too but certainly won't be this weekend.


Seeing your newly painted room was what made me put my foot down and get mine done ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what does putting an onion out do? --- sam


Gets rid of the smell quicker


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Love seeing hot air balloon s . There are 2 festivals here in the summer . I like the one at Durham as I like to visit this old city


Lovely city, Durham. That is a wonderful shot. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i was waiting for saturday and then i almost forgot. happy anniversary sonja - and many more. it is frustrating not to be able to do the things i used to do without thinking - i can sympathize with you dh - it gets to be a littler much after a while. but that certainly doesn't make it any easier on you. --- sam


Thank you Sam . He does get a little frustrated


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would put up a fence too. they don't bother them during the summer? --- sam


We had the fence up 1/2 the summer too but I think there's enough other stuff for them to eat then they don't bother the trees, the mule deer were in th yard but Moose seem to come mostly in winter
DH peppers them with buckshot when he catches them but they seem to come when we aren't watching????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our house dwarf/mini rabbits have been 8-9 when they died. They don't have the outside stresses that outside rabbits do, what with extreme weather and predators, so do live longer.
> 
> Socks look great! That is something new with the Regia sock yarn. Didn't have the leader line in the last skein I used.
> 
> I'm glad the weather is cooperating so the men can get the harverst in. So nice that they can help each other. I know when my cousin had his heart issues the whole farm community pitched in. We almost lost him in the field after the first time. Something about a bleed starting when he was out in the field. It was after the heart attack but can't remember the details.


I'm glad your cousin survived
Yes, farming communities are good that way, the year DH was in the accident several neighbors helped with the haying & harvest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely socks bonnie. are they moving round bales or the usual rectangular bales? --- sam


Round bales, they weigh about 1600 pounds each. I love them as I know I never have to try to lift them????????I grew up lugging square bales much too heavy for me but it was expected that we'd load & stack them. I always hated doing it & was so glad when these big bales came out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, forgot to say I'm glad your night out was fun.

Sonja, great photo, I've never seen anything like that except in pictures.

Tami, good you got your car back. My VW is also getting old, a 2005 & we are thinking it will need replacing in the next few years. DHs attitude is, they devalue so fast that you may as well buy a good used one & drive it until something big goes wrong & then replace it, we've had thus car 10 yrs & I wish it would just keep on going as it's great to drive & gets at least 45mpg regularly & we've got up to 60 mpg so you can't beat that

Thanks for the compliments in the socks, I hope DS likes & wears them. I want to get a pair made for DS1 yet too.

I got my soup all canned 13 quarts????We should certainly have lots for the winter. Now I need to rise up & get clothes folded & the house vacuumed up. I'm not ambitious today, usually I sleep like the dead but woke up at 4:30, tried to go back to sleep but finally got my book & read until almost 7 then went back to sleep for about an hour. I got the 2nd book of the Outlander series from the library so I could just sit & read.
It's such a dreary windy day here,5C/40 F it feels like a good couch day???? There snow flurries in the forcast for tonight again
My sister is hosting Thanksgiving at her cabin tomorrow so I will get turkey supper without any work????Bonus


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i found two you might like - sam
> 
> Mustard Rub Recipe
> 
> ...


wow! 2 cups of mustard in that first recipe must make a lot of "rub"!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a message from Vicky- Pepper her rabbit just died. She was about 7 years old. Elizabeth's first experience of something dying. I'm sure she won't be bothered for long if at all. Will look for her but I don't think being unable to find her will be an issue.


It is a part of life after all. I think that is quite a good age for a rabbit?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this in FB yesterday & thought there were the cutest calves I've ever seen.

https://www.boredpanda.com/cute-baby-highland-cattle-calves/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=cideas

I was looking for a recipe the other night & came in this site, a person could gain weight just looking????
http://www.quick-german-recipes.com/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was great! The 6 of us (who used to be on the same Learning Support Team) had a really nice meal then went to the show (Hairspray) which was very good - how these people do all that dancing and singing every night (and some days in the afternoon too) is beyond me, they must be so fit! I didn't know any of the cast, but 2 of them looked very familiar and it turned out one was Matthew Kelly's son (could have been his twin, he was so like him) and the other was somebody Hale - half of the comedy duo Hale and Pace (probably only the UK folks will know either of them.) The hotel was good too, very modern and comfortable and when we arrived we were told we had a complimentary breakfast added on which was unexpected and turned out to be very tasty! They also offered us a half price drinks deal which we took them up on too! All in all a great time was had by all.


That is great, glad you all enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary hope its a great day
> 
> Sorleena, that ballon Festival must be something to see. Can you see them from your house or do you go to the site?
> 
> ...


The ones we saw this morning were from the house; we usually see them out driving, too, but we've never gone down to the field...way too many people for me! Parking is also a nightmare and then you have to pay to get in. So we just enjoy what we can see for free. LOL Last year we took the bike out along the street beside the field and saw most of them lifting off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, Kate, Darowil, and Julie. Thank you for opening and all thE summaries, links, and info. So appreciated.
> 
> JUlie, glad you got the path. Hope it dries soon.


All solid and dry now, Daralene- and I have the rubbish bins parked on it as well- thanks!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i liked the zebra and giraffe too. i always thought it would be fun to go to it. i would love to go up with one of them - think it would be a great trip. --- sam


Nope, not me! There are people who take riders up (for a price, of course), and they actually do it for a good bit of the year (they are local), but I will stay firmly on the ground.

Bonnie, meant also to comment on the socks--they look great and that color is fantastic. Your pantry should be quite full by now, making for good eats over winter!

I love German food (that's the other side of my genes!) but yeah, if I ate it all the time, I'm sure I'd have a weight problem. My husband and I both worked in a German food store when we were first together and wow, was it ever great getting the employee discount!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i found two you might like - sam
> 
> Mustard Rub Recipe
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. Now to re-read and decide which to use. I was able to buy a prime rib roast so will be trying one of these on the weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SONJA!!!!!*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure why I dislike doing bind off so much - I have both the hat and the socks ready for bind off so am just starting them now. I started one stretchy bind off and it was flaring so I changed to this one:






Kind of awkward at first, but I'm really liking the result and the yarn is placed exactly where I need it for the next stitch. I'll post photos when done.

I'm doing it on a 1x1 rib, but there are videos for 2 x 2, etc. Some videos for the 2 x 2 to only do the twist before the first of the knit or purl pair and do the next one regular and I've seen a video where they suggest twisting before each stitch no matter if it's a purl or knit. That will be an interesting experiment for another time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've started knitting those oddly deigned socks from last week was it? Have a few rows of the stocking stitch of the first leg done. Am doing an adult size. Looks easy enough to adjust so figure may as well do a size that will be used.


Ooh, will be interested to see them. 
So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our hot air balloon fiesta got underway this morning. One of the special shapes and a few of the "regular" balloons went by here at the house. They don't often come down this far so that was cool to see on the first day. My favorite this year is the little chicken. LOL Bub was interested in the Superbike one (a motorcycle with rider, very well done!).


That is so cool, I like to see them here when we are able to catch them. 
Love the chicken!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> We have watched it from the first episode. We DVR it...anything Star Trek gets watched here! lol
> It is pretty good and the special effects and makeup are realistic.
> 
> June


I'll look for it, thanks. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary hope its a great day
> 
> Sorleena, that ballon Festival must be something to see. Can you see them from your house or do you go to the site?
> 
> ...


Great socks! I've seen that yarn and wondered how it was to work with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> True, but hope I have it finished before then!


Yes, I can see that. lolol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's never easy but it's the right thing to do both for him and for you.


Agreed. Sometimes the best thing to do is the hardest thing to do. Take are of yourself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Sonja.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, my you have already been chatty, up to 17 pages already. Only day off and going to craft and quilt show. Love these as I can see what is new and generally don't spend big (usually only planned purchases) and adore all the beautiful quilts that are displayed,

Looking forward to end of current site, but loving the pay the hours give. Unfortunately it leaves me no time to keep up and I miss some stuff. Should have enough saved for at least a good condition used motorbike. Want to get something big enough to keep up on motorway but not too big and heavy for me to handle.

Fighting a bit of a cold from getting caught in a storm at work (occupational hazard). Got the jacket on before it started but rain eent sideways and pants and boits got soaked right as we were packing up for the day. Followed this by short trip in air con bus, changed out of wet gear and into damp shorts and top (that I change into to go home on hot days)(backpack obviously not waterproof) and over an hour on air con local train then freezing taxi ride home from station. Sleeping in recliner at moment so muck can slide down throat without choking me. Sinuses blocked and snuffly, a feeling I hate. Immediately started on cold and flu meds and it is helping. 

Have been making some mini xmas stockings for K4BN. They give them out with some lollies and maybe a toy inside. A couple have come out big enough that I can put in a small toy as well as the lollies. I want to pass these in already to go out. These go out to needy kids and adults prior to xmas, the sad part is that for some of these people this will be their only gift at this time of year. 

Will also stop off at DSs placeon way home from craft show to deliver a late birthday present to youngest niece. Olaf is finaly going to his recipricant. 

Will try and catch up and read from start tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they store them in the barn? i think one of those would have lasted us quite a while when we had bullseye and rootbeer. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Round bales, they weigh about 1600 pounds each. I love them as I know I never have to try to lift them????????I grew up lugging square bales much too heavy for me but it was expected that we'd load & stack them. I always hated doing it & was so glad when these big bales came out


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not exactly sure either maybe a good left hook :sm23:


LOL..I have not heard that expression in a long time...means pick up the lamp and bash him over the head with it!

June


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in FB yesterday & thought there were the cutest calves I've ever seen.
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/cute-baby-highland-cattle-calves/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=cideas
> 
> ...


Oh they are all so cute!

Woo Hoo danke for the German recipe site also. I just feel like some cheese spätzle. ????????


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i found two you might like - sam
> 
> [
> Ingredients:
> ...


Sam...I think I will try the dry rub..I have all the ingredients here. Thanks so much!

June


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, forgot to say I'm glad your night out was fun.
> 
> Sonja, great photo, I've never seen anything like that except in pictures.
> 
> ...


Always a bonus when you offer to eat a good meal without doing any of the cooking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SONJA!!!!!*


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


Lovely yarn Kaye Jo. It will be interesting to see how it knits up


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


Wonderful buy!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you


Happy Anniversary, Sonia and DH????

Love the new sock yarn, KayeJo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, my you have already been chatty, up to 17 pages already. Only day off and going to craft and quilt show. Love these as I can see what is new and generally don't spend big (usually only planned purchases) and adore all the beautiful quilts that are displayed,
> 
> Looking forward to end of current site, but loving the pay the hours give. Unfortunately it leaves me no time to keep up and I miss some stuff. Should have enough saved for at least a good condition used motorbike. Want to get something big enough to keep up on motorway but not too big and heavy for me to handle.
> 
> ...


Get better soon. Olaf will be well-loved.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> It is bound to make you feel sad Lynn, but you know you are doing what is best for Ray and for you. {{{hugs}}} Has your DD come round more to the idea now?


Yes, her brother had a talk with her and told her what was going on. I was foolish and tried to protect the kids from the seriousness of the situation so I will take the blame for her lack of understanding.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love balloon pix. One day would love to go to festival.have watched them from DD’s front porch in Napa.
Easy day. Couldn’t tune dulcimer strings so took it to music store. He is closed on Saturday. I’ll order new strings on line. Haven’t replaced strings myself but willing to try!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


Great buy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seeing your newly painted room was what made me put my foot down and get mine done ,


 :sm17:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....lovely, lovely yarn! And what will you be making with it? More socks?


Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Also, since Mary isn't here to do an update on Bella, I will tell you what I read on Facebook this morning. Bella had to have surgery again as one of her lines was plugged with clits. They could not safely remove the clots so had to put in a new line. She was to get an iron treatment and then hopefully get the all clear to go home. Have not seen anything since. Sending lots if prayers her way.


Thank you for letting us know, I was wondering and have been praying, but was almost too afraid to ask how she was doing since Mary's lasts report.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Round bales, they weigh about 1600 pounds each. I love them as I know I never have to try to lift them????????I grew up lugging square bales much too heavy for me but it was expected that we'd load & stack them. I always hated doing it & was so glad when these big bales came out


I too have done my share of hauling and stacking bales, the double and triple compressed are great for taking up less space but hell on the back, the single compressed aren't so great on the back either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not sure why I dislike doing bind off so much - I have both the hat and the socks ready for bind off so am just starting them now. I started one stretchy bind off and it was flaring so I changed to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Jenny's surprisingly stretchy bind off and love it, doesn't seem to flare and goes quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Nope, not me! There are people who take riders up (for a price, of course), and they actually do it for a good bit of the year (they are local), but I will stay firmly on the ground.
> 
> Bonnie, meant also to comment on the socks--they look great and that color is fantastic. Your pantry should be quite full by now, making for good eats over winter!
> 
> I love German food (that's the other side of my genes!) but yeah, if I ate it all the time, I'm sure I'd have a weight problem. My husband and I both worked in a German food store when we were first together and wow, was it ever great getting the employee discount!


Yes, the cold room is very full & except for a few more tomatoes, I'm glad to be almost done. There's a few odds & ends in the garden I may dig & take to the food bank if no one else turns up to get them. My grocery bill isn't very big with all the garden stuff put away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not sure why I dislike doing bind off so much - I have both the hat and the socks ready for bind off so am just starting them now. I started one stretchy bind off and it was flaring so I changed to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bind off looks quite nice, seems quite stretchy when she pulls on it but doesn't seem like it would add as much extra yarn as the stretchy bind off with the YOs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, my you have already been chatty, up to 17 pages already. Only day off and going to craft and quilt show. Love these as I can see what is new and generally don't spend big (usually only planned purchases) and adore all the beautiful quilts that are displayed,
> 
> Looking forward to end of current site, but loving the pay the hours give. Unfortunately it leaves me no time to keep up and I miss some stuff. Should have enough saved for at least a good condition used motorbike. Want to get something big enough to keep up on motorway but not too big and heavy for me to handle.
> 
> ...


A motorbike will be great, the cold not so much, I hope you are able to use Julie and Co's cinnamon/honey mixture and get some quick relief. 
Have a great time at the quilt show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely yarn Kaye Jo. It will be interesting to see how it knits up


Yes, I was thinking I should have got all 4 skeins to make a sweater/jumper out of it, but I think I'll make Marla socks for Christmas with one skein.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for letting us know, I was wondering and have been praying, but was almost too afraid to ask how she was doing since Mary's lasts report.


You are welcome. I hadn't seen a post for a while and was wondering also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful buy!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Sonia and DH????
> 
> Love the new sock yarn, KayeJo.


Thank you, it's definitely unique. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great socks! I've seen that yarn and wondered how it was to work with.


I really like it. I ordered 2 more skeins off EBay, ended up including shipping $12 each from Germany


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yes, her brother had a talk with her and told her what was going on. I was foolish and tried to protect the kids from the seriousness of the situation so I will take the blame for her lack of understanding.


Good that he was able to explain it to her and that she's now on board. You can't be blamed for trying to protect your children.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, my you have already been chatty, up to 17 pages already. Only day off and going to craft and quilt show. Love these as I can see what is new and generally don't spend big (usually only planned purchases) and adore all the beautiful quilts that are displayed,
> 
> Looking forward to end of current site, but loving the pay the hours give. Unfortunately it leaves me no time to keep up and I miss some stuff. Should have enough saved for at least a good condition used motorbike. Want to get something big enough to keep up on motorway but not too big and heavy for me to handle.
> 
> ...


I hope you get rid of your cold quickly
A bike should be great for you & maybe easier to park at your work site?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love balloon pix. One day would love to go to festival.have watched them from DD's front porch in Napa.
> Easy day. Couldn't tune dulcimer strings so took it to music store. He is closed on Saturday. I'll order new strings on line. Haven't replaced strings myself but willing to try!


I think you can change them yourself, may take a little time to get them tuned in, but it'll be a new skill. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great buy!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo....lovely, lovely yarn! And what will you be making with it? More socks?


Probably a pair of socks for Marla, but I'll have to see, maybe a shawl for her instead.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they store them in the barn? i think one of those would have lasted us quite a while when we had bullseye and rootbeer. --- sam


No, just piled outside, very few big barns here. We feed the cows outside all winter, just put up board fences on 2 to keep the wind off them &. DH piles bales along the other side as a wind break. We have a small calf shelter & a little barn that will hold about 3 cows used if they calf in very cold weather or if there's trouble


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really like it. I ordered 2 more skeins off EBay, ended up including shipping $12 each from Germany


And if they wear really well, worth the money. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yes, her brother had a talk with her and told her what was going on. I was foolish and tried to protect the kids from the seriousness of the situation so I will take the blame for her lack of understanding.


That's good they are all in agreement now that it's necessary, it's hard on you if they aren't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I use Jenny's surprisingly stretchy bind off and love it, doesn't seem to flare and goes quickly.


That's what I use too.
Love your new yarn, should make pretty socks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And if they wear really well, worth the money. :sm24:


It's supposed to be guaranteed to last 10 years, we will see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's supposed to be guaranteed to last 10 years, we will see.


Will be interesting to see how they hold up.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of Lost in Paris. Must look for it. I just watched Hidden Figures and it was a terrific movie. Those women deserve more credit than anyone can imagine.


Hi, My sister and Mary seen that movie and said the same thing as you. I'm looking forward to seeing it also. I think it's terrible we haven't heard about the black civil war unit or black pilots, women decoders there are more . We seem to get more information on these unknown people.

I've been working on my pictures. I have a lot but will show the ones you might find interesting and with a story.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi, My sister and Mary seen that movie and said the same thing as you. I'm looking forward to seeing it also. I think it's terrible we haven't heard about the black civil war unit or black pilots, women decoders there are more . We seem to get more information on these unknown people.
> 
> I've been working on my pictures. I have a lot but will show the ones you might find interesting and with a story.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi, My sister and Mary seen that movie and said the same thing as you. I'm looking forward to seeing it also. I think it's terrible we haven't heard about the black civil war unit or black pilots, women decoders there are more . We seem to get more information on these unknown people.
> 
> I've been working on my pictures. I have a lot but will show the ones you might find interesting and with a story.


Lovely photos, that's some wallpaper on those walls.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

This is the State Capital of Illinois


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

They were into loud wallpaper. Every room had wallpaper. The kitchen was so small I really don't know how she was able to cook or back any thing or her neighbor. It was really interesting the information we received. Lincoln sold off his furniture when he moved to Washington D.C. When it was decided to make his home a historical site the families gave back the furniture they bought so almost all the furniture is Lincolns along with knick Knacks and dishes, mirrors you name it. You see this delicate furniture and housewares and think of this tall lanky man using them, it makes you smile at the thought. We plan on going back there is much more to see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that really is a steal for hand dyed yarn. love the color variations. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> They were into loud wallpaper. Every room had wallpaper. The kitchen was so small I really don't know how she was able to cook or back any thing or her neighbor. It was really interesting the information we received. Lincoln sold off his furniture when he moved to Washington D.C. When it was decided to make his home a historical site the families gave back the furniture they bought so almost all the furniture is Lincolns along with knick Knacks and dishes, mirrors you name it. You see this delicate furniture and housewares and think of this tall lanky man using them, it makes you smile at the thought. We plan on going back there is much more to see.


There's s great deal happening around out State capitol. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sharon Scheller said:


> They were into loud wallpaper. Every room had wallpaper. The kitchen was so small I really don't know how she was able to cook or back any thing or her neighbor. It was really interesting the information we received. Lincoln sold off his furniture when he moved to Washington D.C. When it was decided to make his home a historical site the families gave back the furniture they bought so almost all the furniture is Lincolns along with knick Knacks and dishes, mirrors you name it. You see this delicate furniture and housewares and think of this tall lanky man using them, it makes you smile at the thought. We plan on going back there is much more to see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> They were into loud wallpaper. Every room had wallpaper. The kitchen was so small I really don't know how she was able to cook or back any thing or her neighbor. It was really interesting the information we received. Lincoln sold off his furniture when he moved to Washington D.C. When it was decided to make his home a historical site the families gave back the furniture they bought so almost all the furniture is Lincolns along with knick Knacks and dishes, mirrors you name it. You see this delicate furniture and housewares and think of this tall lanky man using them, it makes you smile at the thought. We plan on going back there is much more to see.


Wow, that's cool, that is one fancy toilet, could you imagine having one like that in our bathrooms, that flushed of course. lol
Fabulous that the people gave back the furnishings and such.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the cold is short lived. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, my you have already been chatty, up to 17 pages already. Only day off and going to craft and quilt show. Love these as I can see what is new and generally don't spend big (usually only planned purchases) and adore all the beautiful quilts that are displayed,
> 
> Looking forward to end of current site, but loving the pay the hours give. Unfortunately it leaves me no time to keep up and I miss some stuff. Should have enough saved for at least a good condition used motorbike. Want to get something big enough to keep up on motorway but not too big and heavy for me to handle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

I think I'll stop posting pictures for today. I don't want to overdo it...LOL I still have family dinners.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that really is a steal for hand dyed yarn. love the color variations. --- sam


It is really different. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I think I'll stop posting pictures for today. I don't want to overdo it...LOL I still have family dinners.


Don't worry Sharon, you can't overdo it, we love seeing them, post all you want.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I think I'll stop posting pictures for today. I don't want to overdo it...LOL I still have family dinners.


Photos are always welcome, Sharon! I've not posted earlier because I was on the phone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

past my bedtime - see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> past my bedtime - see you in the morning. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here Sorlena, I was thinking you could always do these to go with your stuffed squids. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squid-chart


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> past my bedtime - see you in the morning. --- sam


Night night, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


Love the colors!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think you can change them yourself, may take a little time to get them tuned in, but it'll be a new skill. :sm24:


Thank you for encouragement.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, fun pics Lincoln House!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Love the colors!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for encouragement.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a big research project in college on how children understand death, and they don't really comprehend it until around age 9-10. That was one thing that made it so hard for my son when his dad died. He had just turned 10.


Dad died on a sisters 5th birthday and was buried on a brothers 10th birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I can feel the weather moving in, my head feels like it's going to pop off and fly around the rooms and my shoulders are so sore, so I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our hot air balloon fiesta got underway this morning. One of the special shapes and a few of the "regular" balloons went by here at the house. They don't often come down this far so that was cool to see on the first day. My favorite this year is the little chicken. LOL Bub was interested in the Superbike one (a motorcycle with rider, very well done!).


What an interesting fiesta that is. The chicken is cute


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary hope its a great day
> 
> Sorleena, that ballon Festival must be something to see. Can you see them from your house or do you go to the site?
> 
> ...


The socks look great- an interesting idea that getting to match perfectly.
Not worried so much as interested in Elizabeth's response to Pepper. I know the concept of death wont be there- but wondering if she will notice her absence or seem to miss here. Pepper had been outside for a while now so hasn't been seeing her around the house- but she would go down to look at her at times.
Got sent a photo today of E holding a toy phone up to Gordon's ear-sure Gordon appreciated the help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


That does like nice- no wonder you couldn't go past that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yes, her brother had a talk with her and told her what was going on. I was foolish and tried to protect the kids from the seriousness of the situation so I will take the blame for her lack of understanding.


Well can't blame her if she didn't understand the situation and now is fine with understanding it. A relief that you are all on the same page now though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon, thanks for sharing the great pictures, always nice to on a "virtual vacation"????

Margaret, cute Elizabeth wants baby to be in the phone.

Well, it started raining about 4 so everything is totally wet, the good news, no snow yet, hope stays away. We are supposed to get a balmy. High of 2c/36F & more rain or snow????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dad died on a sisters 5th birthday and was buried on a brothers 10th birthday.


That's sad, every year in their birthdays they will have that memory. 
My stepdad died Christmas Eve so I always think of that


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I think I'll stop posting pictures for today. I don't want to overdo it...LOL I still have family dinners.


They were interesting. I loved the look of his house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I think I'll stop posting pictures for today. I don't want to overdo it...LOL I still have family dinners.


Pictures were great Sharon , interesting to see. Please post some more when you have time


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Praying for her and all of you. Being caught so early the antibiotics should do the trick quickly. And being so young in no time she will be back to her normal self once they start to work.
> Whats happening with Serena? You've already answered my question!


It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just got a message from Vicky- Pepper her rabbit just died. She was about 7 years old. Elizabeth's first experience of something dying. I'm sure she won't be bothered for long if at all. Will look for her but I don't think being unable to find her will be an issue.


Aww, that's a shame. :sm03:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


Those are great and a bargain. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It was great! The 6 of us (who used to be on the same Learning Support Team) had a really nice meal then went to the show (Hairspray) which was very good - how these people do all that dancing and singing every night (and some days in the afternoon too) is beyond me, they must be so fit! I didn't know any of the cast, but 2 of them looked very familiar and it turned out one was Matthew Kelly's son (could have been his twin, he was so like him) and the other was somebody Hale - half of the comedy duo Hale and Pace (probably only the UK folks will know either of them.) The hotel was good too, very modern and comfortable and when we arrived we were told we had a complimentary breakfast added on which was unexpected and turned out to be very tasty! They also offered us a half price drinks deal which we took them up on too! All in all a great time was had by all.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's sad, but as you say I'm sure Elizabeth will not be bothered for long. Luke was 3 when psycho gran's (must stop that.....I mean his other gran's....!!) horse had to be put to sleep and he was neither up nor down about it.


RE ... calling her psycho gran.... LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I on the other never want to throttle my DH! He says he is spending most of this week on the kitchen. He wants to get all the bottom carcasses in this week. But He informed me the drawers will come later- and as they are almost all drawers I suggested that a kitchen with all the benches, painting etc done without the drawers would be very useful. A sheepish grin was his response. So who knows how long those will take to get done.


Well I hope you at least have the benches soon....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, my you have already been chatty, up to 17 pages already. Only day off and going to craft and quilt show. Love these as I can see what is new and generally don't spend big (usually only planned purchases) and adore all the beautiful quilts that are displayed,
> 
> Looking forward to end of current site, but loving the pay the hours give. Unfortunately it leaves me no time to keep up and I miss some stuff. Should have enough saved for at least a good condition used motorbike. Want to get something big enough to keep up on motorway but not too big and heavy for me to handle.
> 
> ...


I do hope the nasty cold goes away quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


So glad to here little pudding is on the improve Cathy , you and your daughter must be so relieved.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sharon Scheller said:


> They were into loud wallpaper. Every room had wallpaper. The kitchen was so small I really don't know how she was able to cook or back any thing or her neighbor. It was really interesting the information we received. Lincoln sold off his furniture when he moved to Washington D.C. When it was decided to make his home a historical site the families gave back the furniture they bought so almost all the furniture is Lincolns along with knick Knacks and dishes, mirrors you name it. You see this delicate furniture and housewares and think of this tall lanky man using them, it makes you smile at the thought. We plan on going back there is much more to see.


Those were great pictures and very interesting information.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


Common in that age group. With help like she is getting they generally recover quickly. Leaves you feeling so helpless though as you can really do nothing for your baby and you feel you should.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> So glad to here little pudding is on the improve Cathy , you and your daughter must be so relieved.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, so happy Penelope on upswing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Common in that age group. With help like she is getting they generally recover quickly. Leaves you feeling so helpless though as you can really do nothing for your baby and you feel you should.


She was much brighter in herself today, playing, smiling. Havent heard if and how the proper feed went.... wondering if they are asleep. I may have to wait till morning for more news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She was much brighter in herself today, playing, smiling. Havent heard if and how the proper feed went.... wondering if they are asleep. I may have to wait till morning for more news.


Thank the lord!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that he was able to explain it to her and that she's now on board. You can't be blamed for trying to protect your children.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She was much brighter in herself today, playing, smiling. Havent heard if and how the proper feed went.... wondering if they are asleep. I may have to wait till morning for more news.


Wonderful. Sounds like she is well on the way to recovering. Is Serena still with the other Grandma?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Our hot air balloon fiesta got underway this morning. One of the special shapes and a few of the "regular" balloons went by here at the house. They don't often come down this far so that was cool to see on the first day. My favorite this year is the little chicken. LOL Bub was interested in the Superbike one (a motorcycle with rider, very well done!).


That must be wonderful to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.balloonfiesta.com/lisespecialshapes/lottie-dottie-chicken/465
> My favorite!


Wow, that put a smile on my face. Have never seen hot air balloons like that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks likeI will be going over to Sydney at the end of the month. Th ejob my borther went over for is coming to an end and He is planning a few months off before returning and is likely to move to Melbourne as that is where most of the work for him is currently.
He has a car that needs a home while he is away so as we can do with one I am heading over to bring it back. 
It's 14 hours driving so I have decided to do it in 3 days which is about 5 hours driving a day. A few days with him as well will be nice- though he will have or be in the middle of getting out his flat. But can help him out there as well.

I have decided that I like the idea of taking time next year to learn new techniques so am going to do so. Double knitting, knitting two socks inside the other, two colour brioche and Tunisian crochet. And the other 8 months I will continue to work on finishing old UFOs as it has been a success this year. Not that my stash has decreased. But if not for Gordon's Temperature Blanket I would have done it. The lot I decided not to use I will use for a stripped Tunisian blanket over winter next year so should make a big impact on it next year. And of course the second lot of yarn I am actually using for the Temperature blanket decreases a little each day (and after 2 weeks I am up to date. Only 50 more to keep up to date in!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


Good to hear!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary hope its a great day
> 
> Sorleena, that ballon Festival must be something to see. Can you see them from your house or do you go to the site?
> 
> ...


That yarn is really great and I'm loving the results you got. Great knitting. So nice of DH to help out his neighbor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can feel the weather moving in, my head feels like it's going to pop off and fly around the rooms and my shoulders are so sore, so I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow.
> Sweet dreams.


Hope you've slept well, despite the head!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


That is a relief she is rallying!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks likeI will be going over to Sydney at the end of the month. Th ejob my borther went over for is coming to an end and He is planning a few months off before returning and is likely to move to Melbourne as that is where most of the work for him is currently.
> He has a car that needs a home while he is away so as we can do with one I am heading over to bring it back.
> It's 14 hours driving so I have decided to do it in 3 days which is about 5 hours driving a day. A few days with him as well will be nice- though he will have or be in the middle of getting out his flat. But can help him out there as well.
> 
> I have decided that I like the idea of taking time next year to learn new techniques so am going to do so. Double knitting, knitting two socks inside the other, two colour brioche and Tunisian crochet. And the other 8 months I will continue to work on finishing old UFOs as it has been a success this year. Not that my stash has decreased. But if not for Gordon's Temperature Blanket I would have done it. The lot I decided not to use I will use for a stripped Tunisian blanket over winter next year so should make a big impact on it next year. And of course the second lot of yarn I am actually using for the Temperature blanket decreases a little each day (and after 2 weeks I am up to date. Only 50 more to keep up to date in!)


That is a long trip. Are you driving by yourself? Helps me remember how big Australia is, like driving across the USA. Be sure to drink lots of water, get out of the car and walk every half hour or so to avoid blood clots in your legs and have a great trip. You will see lots of the country.

Good to hear that Penelope is doing better. Always a worry with little ones when they get sick, they go down so fast. 
Roast and apples in the Instant Pot. Hoping it will be very tasty when it comes out. Potatoes are ready to go in the small oven.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

* Kaye Jo or Bonnie* can one of you post the name of this yarn again and the site you purchased from?


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's supposed to be guaranteed to last 10 years, we will see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Sharon. I always find it facinating how short the beds used to be back then.


Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi, My sister and Mary seen that movie and said the same thing as you. I'm looking forward to seeing it also. I think it's terrible we haven't heard about the black civil war unit or black pilots, women decoders there are more . We seem to get more information on these unknown people.
> 
> I've been working on my pictures. I have a lot but will show the ones you might find interesting and with a story.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When my dad died (I had to plan the funeral) I purposely postponed the funeral a day so that it would not fall on my nephew's birthday.


Bonnie7591 said:


> That's sad, every year in their birthdays they will have that memory.
> My stepdad died Christmas Eve so I always think of that


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the digest and then to do more sorting & purging. Did get a few pictures hung in the living room thanks to DH. Slowly getting things done. TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So glad to hear baby Penelope is doing better. So hard to see those precious little ones sick.

It is a beautiful fall day here today. No required sorority events for the girls so most are away—very quiet house. Yesterday I taught the early am water exercise class and then went to a local movie theatre to watch the opera Norma from the Metropolitan Opera in NY, a simulcast live in HD via satellite. I have become a great fan of these. There are 11 or 12 done from October to April. The productions are amazing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here Sorlena, I was thinking you could always do these to go with your stuffed squids.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squid-chart


I saw that! Pretty great, but I always wonder why people put fancy stuff on the foot. I'd want someone to see all that work (and not a fan of those clear shoes).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> So glad to hear baby Penelope is doing better. So hard to see those precious little ones sick.
> 
> It is a beautiful fall day here today. No required sorority events for the girls so most are away-very quiet house. Yesterday I taught the early am water exercise class and then went to a local movie theatre to watch the opera Norma from the Metropolitan Opera in NY, a simulcast live in HD via satellite. I have become a great fan of these. There are 11 or 12 done from October to April. The productions are amazing.


It's another beautiful day here too , I take my nephew out once every couple of weeks , see him more but like some only us time as well , we went to Larchfield community centre that's about 10 minutes from me by car , it's a fantastic place , a residential home for people with disabilities of the brain , but it's more than that , it's a working farm , community centre , shop and cafe , all the people who live here also work here , on the farm , in the shop or cafe . There are also workshops for people like my nephew , so he enjoys going here as he knows most people . He could have lived there but he's frightened of animals ever since he was attacked by a dog as a child . We had a lovely drinking chocolate and a fudge scone , never had one of them before but was told I had to try one , I liked it. Bought some home made carrot cake and apple preserve . Some beautifull hand made items there including knitted items , someone had knit the fox scarf that I'm going to knit , hope mine turns out as lovely as that one


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She was much brighter in herself today, playing, smiling. Havent heard if and how the proper feed went.... wondering if they are asleep. I may have to wait till morning for more news.


So good to hear!

Thanks for the pictures, Sharon. Lincoln has the Kentucky connection as well...amazing those cabins people lived in!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When my dad died (I had to plan the funeral) I purposely postponed the funeral a day so that it would not fall on my nephew's birthday.


And we had visitation on Halloween with burial the next day. It was a strange thing, indeed. But I don't think about it much any more, other than to realize the anniversary. It will be 18 years, so feels a lifetime ago now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, Larchfield sounds wonderful, a loving, working community for disababled. Wish we had a nursing home like that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


It's good to hear she's doing better, what a relief for you all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> * Kaye Jo or Bonnie* can one of you post the name of this yarn again and the site you purchased from?


Here you go, I had bought the first ball in a yarn store a few months ago but this was less than 1/2 the price &I wasn't going to get back there anytime soon anyway

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Schachenmayr-Regia-Pairfect-/182383267821?var=&hash=item2a76e3cfed:m:ms0QUSBRsD5jcf0VeePSc1A


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When my dad died (I had to plan the funeral) I purposely postponed the funeral a day so that it would not fall on my nephew's birthday.


That's nice of you, I always thing it's better not to have the constant reminder if possible


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't heard that for a long time. thanks kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Night night, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's another beautiful day here too , I take my nephew out once every couple of weeks , see him more but like some only us time as well , we went to Larchfield community centre that's about 10 minutes from me by car , it's a fantastic place , a residential home for people with disabilities of the brain , but it's more than that , it's a working farm , community centre , shop and cafe , all the people who live here also work here , on the farm , in the shop or cafe . There are also workshops for people like my nephew , so he enjoys going here as he knows most people . He could have lived there but he's frightened of animals ever since he was attacked by a dog as a child . We had a lovely drinking chocolate and a fudge scone , never had one of them before but was told I had to try one , I liked it. Bought some home made carrot cake and apple preserve . Some beautifull hand made items there including knitted items , someone had knit the fox scarf that I'm going to knit , hope mine turns out as lovely as that one


I'm glad you had a nice outing with your nephew. How old is he? The little boy 2 1/2 that belongs to my brothers girlfriend, her great grandson, whines the entire time when he comes here because he's seen Kimber here & is terrified of dogs. I always keep Kimber well away from him but it's like he's on edge the whole time. I will be glad when he gets a little older & can understand that she won't hurt him


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news cathy - she will be home before you know it. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

benches - i know what we call a bench - but i am not sure that is what you are talking about. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well I hope you at least have the benches soon....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.yarn.com/products/regia-pairfect?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIiaOEuJ3f1gIViLrACh1h-wNsEAAYASAAEgJ1xPD_BwE



Gweniepooh said:


> * Kaye Jo or Bonnie* can one of you post the name of this yarn again and the site you purchased from?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks likeI will be going over to Sydney at the end of the month. Th ejob my borther went over for is coming to an end and He is planning a few months off before returning and is likely to move to Melbourne as that is where most of the work for him is currently.
> He has a car that needs a home while he is away so as we can do with one I am heading over to bring it back.
> It's 14 hours driving so I have decided to do it in 3 days which is about 5 hours driving a day. A few days with him as well will be nice- though he will have or be in the middle of getting out his flat. But can help him out there as well.
> 
> I have decided that I like the idea of taking time next year to learn new techniques so am going to do so. Double knitting, knitting two socks inside the other, two colour brioche and Tunisian crochet. And the other 8 months I will continue to work on finishing old UFOs as it has been a success this year. Not that my stash has decreased. But if not for Gordon's Temperature Blanket I would have done it. The lot I decided not to use I will use for a stripped Tunisian blanket over winter next year so should make a big impact on it next year. And of course the second lot of yarn I am actually using for the Temperature blanket decreases a little each day (and after 2 weeks I am up to date. Only 50 more to keep up to date in!)


I'm always trying new things. I have stockpiled Tunisian crochet patterns so may try along with you. Admirable goals.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures Sharon. I always find it facinating how short the beds used to be back then.


When we toured Lincoln's home, we were told that people slept almost semi-prone as it was determined that was a good way to avoid the respiratory and lung issues so prevalent at their time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's another beautiful day here too , I take my nephew out once every couple of weeks , see him more but like some only us time as well , we went to Larchfield community centre that's about 10 minutes from me by car , it's a fantastic place , a residential home for people with disabilities of the brain , but it's more than that , it's a working farm , community centre , shop and cafe , all the people who live here also work here , on the farm , in the shop or cafe . There are also workshops for people like my nephew , so he enjoys going here as he knows most people . He could have lived there but he's frightened of animals ever since he was attacked by a dog as a child . We had a lovely drinking chocolate and a fudge scone , never had one of them before but was told I had to try one , I liked it. Bought some home made carrot cake and apple preserve . Some beautifull hand made items there including knitted items , someone had knit the fox scarf that I'm going to knit , hope mine turns out as lovely as that one


Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got some rain last night - came down in sheets with a high wind behind it - didn't rain very long. We got half an inch in that short time. today is starting out sunny - 63° - with a high in the mid70's. it definitely is a fall day though - the air is cool and the sun isn't strong enough to warm it up. 

the family is going to grand rapids for the apple butter festival. i gave heidi some money to buy me a jar of apple butter. i would love to go with them but i just don't have the stamina to walk that much. 

knitting is the plan today. maybe sit outdoors for a while if it warms up enough. it is almost noon and i am not dressed yet. think i should do that now. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> we got some rain last night - came down in sheets with a high wind behind it - didn't rain very long. We got half an inch in that short time. today is starting out sunny - 63° - with a high in the mid70's. it definitely is a fall day though - the air is cool and the sun isn't strong enough to warm it up.
> 
> the family is going to grand rapids for the apple butter festival. i gave heidi some money to buy me a jar of apple butter. i would love to go with them but i just don't have the stamina to walk that much.
> 
> knitting is the plan today. maybe sit outdoors for a while if it warms up enough. it is almost noon and i am not dressed yet. think i should do that now. --- sam


We got that rainstorm today. Raining so hard I turned the tv off to see what that sound was and went to see if a tornado was coming. Just rain...phew. Now it is sunny but we may get more tonight.

Apple butter festival sounds so lovely and a jar will be perfect. Have fun knitting and hoping you get to sit outside.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so glad the wee one is improving. Hope you see improvement continually. It is so scary whenever they can't breathe properly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends on here!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi, My sister and Mary seen that movie and said the same thing as you. I'm looking forward to seeing it also. I think it's terrible we haven't heard about the black civil war unit or black pilots, women decoders there are more . We seem to get more information on these unknown people.
> 
> I've been working on my pictures. I have a lot but will show the ones you might find interesting and with a story.


Great seeing the photos Sharon. Are you in any of them?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely photos, that's some wallpaper on those walls.


Yes, and interesting with all the different patterns of bedspread and rug. Sure is a lot going on. I like some empty plain space. Guess they were used to it back then.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, my you have already been chatty, up to 17 pages already. Only day off and going to craft and quilt show. Love these as I can see what is new and generally don't spend big (usually only planned purchases) and adore all the beautiful quilts that are displayed,
> 
> Looking forward to end of current site, but loving the pay the hours give. Unfortunately it leaves me no time to keep up and I miss some stuff. Should have enough saved for at least a good condition used motorbike. Want to get something big enough to keep up on motorway but not too big and heavy for me to handle.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, that sounded miserable getting all wet and then the cold air conditioning. Hoping you get the cold under control. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Yes, her brother had a talk with her and told her what was going on. I was foolish and tried to protect the kids from the seriousness of the situation so I will take the blame for her lack of understanding.


So thankful everyone is on board now. You can't be blamed for wanting to protect them, but glad she knows as it will be easier on her and you knowing the whole situation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 8 October '2017

Sunday morning - sunny and bright. I am waiting for it to warm up just a little before I go outside. I think the air will still be cool though - the sun is just not hot enough to warm it up.

BRIOCHE LOAF BREAD RECIPE

This Brioche Loaf Bread Recipe turns out an enriched yeast dough that is soft and buttery with a nice tender crumb.

POSTED BY MARYANNE CABRERA 
PREP TIME:20 MINUTES + OVERNIGHT DOUGH CHILLING
COOK TIME:35 MINUTES
MAKES ONE 9X5-INCH LOAF

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
2 tablespoons granulated white sugar
1/4 cup water, warmed to 110 degrees F
3 large Eggland's Best Eggs, room temperature
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 cups + 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened, cut into tablespoons

EGG WASH:
1 large Eggland's Best Egg
pinch of kosher salt
1 teaspoon water

DIRECTIONS:
1. In the bowl of a stand mixer, dissolve the yeast and sugar in warm water. Stir to combine and allow to sit for 5 to 7 minutes. The mixture will bubble and smell like beer once the yeast as activated. 
2. Whisk in eggs until thoroughly combined.
3. Attach dough hook to stand mixer. Add salt and 2 cups of flour. Start the mixer of low speed until the dough begins to come together, about 2 minutes.
4. The dough should look like a shaggy mess. Increase speed to medium and add softened butter one tablespoons at a time. Mixture will be very sticky. 
5. Add remaining 2 tablespoons of flour. Continue mixing for another 3 minutes until dough is shiny and smooth.
6. Stop mixer and cover bowl with plastic wrap or kitchen towel. Allow dough to sit for 15 minutes. 
7. Mix on medium speed for another 5 minutes. At this point, the dough will still be quite sticky. Do not add additional flour. Use a spatula or dough scraper to remove sticky dough from mixing bowl. Transfer dough to a well greased large bowl. Cover with plastic wrap or kitchen towel. Allow dough to rise at room temperature for one hour.
8. Punch down dough. Fold into thirds like a business letter. Place back in greased bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and allow to chill in fridge overnight for at least 6 hours, up to 12 hours.
9. Grease a 9x5-inch loaf pan. Punch down chilled dough. Divide into 5 equal portions. Working with one portion at a time, roll dough into a 5-inch square. Using the heels of your palms, gently flatten and stretch the dough to the desired size. Roll dough into a log and place seam side down in loaf pan. Repeat with remaining portions of dough.
10. Loosely cover dough with plastic wrap or kitchen towel and allow dough to rest at room temperature. Leave dough undisturbed dough reaches the top of the loaf pan. This will take anywhere from 90 minutes to 2 hours.
11. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
12. Mix egg wash by whisking together egg, salt, and water until smooth. 
13. Remove plastic wrap and lightly brush egg wash over the top of bread loaf. 
14. Bake bread for 35 to 40 minutes, rotating midway through baking. 
15. The finished bread loaf should be golden brown on top and the internal temperature of the bread should register at least 200 degrees F on an instant read kitchen thermometer. 
16. Allow bread to cool in pan for 10 minutes. Remove bread from pan and allow to cool to room temperature on wire rack. Once bread has cooled, use a serrated knife to slice bread. Store cooled bread in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 4 days.

NOTES: This dough is best mixed using a stand mixer. This enriched dough requires heavy mixing and kneading, if done by hand. Overnight chilling aids in the flavor development of dough.

https://www.recipegirl.com/2017/09/23/brioche-loaf-bread-recipe/

Banana Bread

Freezes well
Yield: 1 loaf

Ingredients
2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 cups mashed bananas, this will be about 3-4 small bananas
3/4 cups white sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons milk
1/4 teaspoon vinegar
1 egg

Directions
1. Measure first 4 dry ingredients into a bowl and stir to combine.
2. Measure milk into small cup and add vinegar. Let sit for 2-3 minutes.
3. In a separate bowl mash bananas and add to them the remaining ingredients.
4. Stir the milk and vinegar mixture with a fork (it will have turned a bit thick) and add to the banana mixture. Beat until combined.
5. Add dry ingredients to wet and mix until all the dry ingredients are mixed in well.
6. Grease one loaf pan. Pour batter into pan.
7. Bake in 325ºF oven for 60-70 minutes. If toothpick inserted into the middle comes out clean it it done.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/10/banana-bread.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

RUGELACH

Satiny soft dough made with butter, cream cheese, and sour cream wrapped around a filling of sugar, nuts, and dried fruit: that's rugelach. Once baked, the traditional Eastern European cookie flakes like a Danish or croissant, its buttery flavor the perfect foil for the sweet filling within. While traditional rugelach is most often based on raisins and walnuts, apple, apricot, and chocolate versions are common as well. You'll find these variations in "baker's tips," below: or create your own favorite filling. Our rugelach is not only delicious, it's a blank canvas awaiting your imagination!

PREP: 20 mins
BAKE: 25 mins. to 30 mins
TOTAL: 1 hrs 45 mins
MAKES 36 rugelach 
Ingredients

Metric Measure
CRUST
16 tablespoons (1 cup) unsalted butter, at room temperature
3/4 cup cream cheese, at room temperature
1/3 cup sour cream
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour

FILLING
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cup walnuts, chopped
1/2 cup dried cranberries, raisins, or currants
1 tablespoon cinnamon
water for brushing dough

TOPPING
granulated sugar or coarse white sparkling sugar
milk or cream

BY GRAMS

CRUST
227g unsalted butter, at room temperature
170g cream cheese, at room temperature
74g sour cream
1/2 teaspoon salt
241g King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour

FILLING
106g brown sugar
113g walnuts, chopped
85g dried cranberries, raisins, or currants
1 tablespoon cinnamon
water for brushing dough

TOPPING
granulated sugar or coarse white sparkling sugar
milk or cream

Instructions
1. To make the crust using a food processor: Place the flour and salt in the bowl of a food processor. Pulse briefly to combine. Cut the butter and cream cheese into chunks and add to the bowl along with the sour cream. Pulse just until the dough forms chunks, and you can squeeze it together.
2. To make the dough using a mixer: Beat together the butter, cream cheese, sour cream, and salt until smooth. Add the flour, mixing to make a stiff dough.
3. Divide the dough into three equal portions. Press each gently into a disk. Make the disks as round as possible, smoothing their edges; this will allow you to roll the disks into a perfectly round circle, making the resulting rugelach more attractive. 
4. Wrap the disks in plastic, and chill the dough for about 1 hour, until it's firm but not rock hard. Or chill longer (up to overnight), then warm for about 45 to 60 minutes at room temperature, until the dough softens enough to roll out without cracking.
5. To make the filling, process the sugar, walnuts, dried fruit, and cinnamon in a food processor or blender until finely chopped and well combined (but not pasty). 
6. Don't have a food processor? Simply stir together the filling ingredients; your filling will be chunky rather than smooth.
7. Working with one piece of dough at a time, place it on a generously floured surface. Roll it into a 10" circle and brush it lightly with water. 
8. For a flavorful touch, brush the rolled-out rugelach dough with a thin layer of boiled cider, warmed apple or currant jelly, or puréed fruit preserves, instead of water.
9. Use your fingers to spread about 1/3 of the filling onto the round, going all the way to the edges and gently patting the filling to help anchor it to the dough.
10. Using a pizza cutter, baker's bench knife, or sharp knife, divide the dough into 12 equal wedges. 
11. Roll each wedge up, beginning with the wide end and ending with the narrow end. 
12. Place the rolls point-side down on a baking sheet; lining the baking sheet with parchment will help with cleanup. Repeat with the remaining two pieces of dough.
13. Brush the rugelach with milk or cream; and sprinkle with granulated or coarse white sparkling sugar, if desired.
14. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Refrigerate the rugelach while the oven is preheating.
15. Bake the rugelach for 25 to 30 minutes, or until golden brown. Remove from the oven, and cool right on the pan. Serve warm or at room temperature.
16.Store leftover rugelach in an airtight container at room temperature for several days. Freeze for longer storage.

TIPS FROM OUR BAKERS
Try these tasty fillings; each makes enough for one-third of the dough, so feel free to mix and match various fillings using a single batch of dough.

Dark Chocolate: Whisk together 1 tablespoon brown sugar and 1 teaspoon unsweetened cocoa powder; add 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon, if desired. Sprinkle atop rolled-out dough. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup (1 1/2 ounces) mini chocolate chips or chopped semisweet chocolate.

Double Apricot: Process 1/2 cup (3 ounces) chopped dried apricots, 3 tablespoons (2 ounces) apricot jam or preserves, 1 teaspoon lemon juice, and a pinch of salt until the apricots are finely chopped, but the mixture isn't totally smooth.

Apple-Cinnamon: Combine 2/3 cup (about 4 ounces) peeled, grated apple; 2 teaspoons lemon juice; 1/3 cup (2 3/8 ounces) sugar; 2 tablespoons (1/2 ounce) cornstarch, and 3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon in a small saucepan. Stir to thoroughly combine. Cook over low heat, stirring frequently, until the apple starts to release its juice. Increase the heat to medium, and bring to a simmer. Simmer, stirring, until the mixture thickens, 1 to 2 minutes. Remove from the heat, and set aside to cool to room temperature; if you want to hasten the process, place in the refrigerator.

Note: Both the rugelach dough and shaped, unbaked rugelach can be made ahead, wrapped airtight, and frozen up to 4 weeks before using. For best results, thaw in the refrigerator overnight, wrapped, before using.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size 27g - Servings Per Batch 24 - Amount Per Serving: - Calories 127 - Calories from Fat 80 - Total Fat 9g - Saturated Fat 5g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 17mg - Sodium 50mg - Total Carbohydrate 10g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 5g - Protein 2g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/rugelach-recipe

Cinnamon Pita Crisps

These Cinnamon Pita Crisps are a tasty little snack that's perfect for fall. Dip them into your favorite sweet treat or eat them on their own.

Ingredients
2 whole whole wheat pita breads ($0.83)
2 Tbsp butter ($0.26)
1/4 tsp vanilla extract ($0.07)
1 Tbsp sugar ($0.01)
1/2 tsp cinnamon ($0.05)

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF. 
2. Cut each round pita in half to make them easier to work with, then separate the two layers of the pita bread (use a knife to create clean edges instead of torn edges). Cut each piece of pita into 1-inch triangles and place them in a large bowl. 
3. Melt the butter in the microwave, then stir in the vanilla extract. Drizzle the vanilla butter over the pita triangles in the bowl and toss until the pita is completely coated in butter. 
4. Spread the butter coated pita pieces out over a baking sheet in a single layer. 
5. Bake the pitas in the oven for 8-10 minutes, or until they are golden brown and crispy. Stir the pita pieces every 3-4 minutes as they bake to make sure they cook evenly and to keep an eye on the browning. Every oven varies a bit as do pita pieces, so base your baking time on the color and texture of the pita pieces, rather than a strict 8-10 minutes. They should be golden and crispy when finished. 
6. After baking, transfer the pita crisps back to the buttered bowl. 
7. In a separate small dish stir together the sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle the sugar and cinnamon mixture over the baked pita crisps, then toss until they are well coated in cinnamon and sugar. 
8. Serve immediately, or allow the crisps to cool and store in an air-tight container.

Note: If your pita triangles are larger than 1-inch on each side or you do not separate the two layers of the pita bread, your baking time may differ.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/09/cinnamon-pita-crisps/

I need to get some windows closed - have far too many open each with a recipe. I also have a bunch saved in my email. So many recipes - so little time. --- Sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just listening to a medical program that is saying if one lives alone, you need to have someone who checks in on you daily, by phone or coming by. If not you need a medical alert. The lady on the program is in her mid 80's and fell, broke her hip and laid there for 2 days and a night. The doctor said some people pass away because they are not found. They also said that hip fractures are happening earlier and earlier now, teens, because of not drinking milk and not enough vitamin D. The lady on the program had a neighbor and she was screaming but nobody heard her. I remember us talking about this before on KP or KTP and it was mentioned that we should have our cell phones with us and also within reach if we are on the floor and can't reach the counter. Think this was because of a fall in the shower that we were talking about it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My task today was to put the cover back on my freshly laundered duvet and replace the summer quilt I have had on my bed with it. It is a formidable task!!!!! I usually say some bad words during the struggle, but it will be cozy. Our upper floor can be uncomfortably warm (heat rises) so last year the girls did not want the boilers on until mid November. 
My apartment is on the main floor west side and is mostly windows, so it’s chilly with our prevailing west winds. I actually have sneaked in a small space heater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just listening to a medical program that is saying if one lives alone, you need to have someone who checks in on you daily, by phone or coming by. If not you need a medical alert. The lady on the program is in her mid 80's and fell, broke her hip and laid there for 2 days and a night. The doctor said some people pass away because they are not found. They also said that hip fractures are happening earlier and earlier now, teens, because of not drinking milk and not enough vitamin D. The lady on the program had a neighbor and she was screaming but nobody heard her. I remember us talking about this before on KP or KTP and it was mentioned that we should have our cell phones with us and also within reach if we are on the floor and can't reach the counter. Think this was because of a fall in the shower that we were talking about it.


We have a service here- St John Caring Caller, which does the phone call at an interval requested by the person. it works on a volunteer basis, and I have a lovely caller- Val by name. St John also do the medical alert buttons, but they cost rather a lot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> I will dig it out for you.


To kiwifrau:

Here's the rub I use for prime rib. It's for an 8 lb roast so you can halve it for a smaller roast.

1/2 cup Dijon mustard
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp chpd parsley
1 tbsp coarsely ground black pepper
2 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp chpd fresh rosemary or thyme or 2 tsp dried
1 8lb. prime rib roast

Do not salt.

Combine all ingredients. Brush over roast. Let sit for 2 hours or overnight in fridge.

I also cut slits in the roast and insert garlic slivers (several but at least 4 cloves).

Roast fat side up on a rack without lid at 325F for rare 20 mins/lb (140F); medium 25 (160F) and well 30 (170F). Let stand for 10 to 15 minutes before serving.

If that rub is too much, you can also just rub the roast with 1 tbsp Dijon mustard and baste with 1/4 cup of red wine during the roasting.

Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My family eats neither pumpkin nor sweet potatoes..think we got too much of them, along with tomato soup as children. However, we do eat squash which my sister has raised in her garden. We are now freeze drying much of it. Got the apples and pork roast, latter on sale for 1.48 a pound so a good buy. No onions or pepper for us with our gut problems, but I can add a pinch of onion salt to make up the difference. Potatoes are washed and I'm thinking the hot pot will do the roasting for me, not the oven. Still, glad for the suggestion. There will be four apples as I could not fit the one into the fridge compartment. Don't think that will disturb anything in the roast cooking.
> Now time for some fly tying and some knitting to finish out this day. Paper not delivered this morning, so no paper reading with breakfast. Probably bad to read and eat together anyway.
> Glad to learn that Ray is in rehab and so praying that he will quickly adjust to his new circumstances. His dizziness is a concern and all the more reason he needs special care. Hard as it is, you did the right thing.
> Prayers for little Penelope baby. Hoping that antibiotics quickly clear up her little lungs. Babies lungs and nasal passages are so delicate that even a small amount of inflammation can cause terrible drops in oxygen levels.


I'm sure that roast pork was delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Prime Rib roast were on sale here too! I am cooking it on Sunday as I am doing the turkey for Monday Thanksgiving here in Canada. I would love to know the mustard rub recipe. It would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> June


We are going to Lewiston, NY today for Thanksgiving dinner. I haven't been there so it will be a treat. I posted the rub recipe above. I didn't see your request until just now so I hope it's not too late for your roast.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a service here- St John Caring Caller, which does the phone call at an interval requested by the person. it works on a volunteer basis, and I have a lovely caller- Val by name. St John also do the medical alert buttons, but they cost rather a lot.


That is wonderful that you have a caller. At lest you know if you ever fell and couldn't get to the phone, someone would find you. A shame that the alert costs so much. I remember they cost a bit here too but don't remember what it was. We got one for mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Got the car back when supposed to yesterday. Ahh, quiet! No more growling wheel bearings! Bad news though, is the engine Miss will be staying. It is missing on most of the 8 cylinders and is a combination of plugs , ignition coils, and timing chain. As it is 12 years old and has 144,000 miles on it, we will drive it until we can't anymore. It wouldn't be so bad but the plugs are 3 part plugs, and come apart when anyone tries to change them, which means they have to be tapped into the engine and then a special tool to get them out. If they come apart it's $200 per plug they have to do it to. And the plugs themselves are not cheap either. DH just took it to work as gas is at least 10 cents a gallon cheaper there than here.


Sorry about the miss and it would be a very expensive fix.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i found two you might like - sam
> 
> Mustard Rub Recipe
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, Sam. I'm sure mine was too late for June's roast today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love seeing hot air balloon s . There are 2 festivals here in the summer . I like the one at Durham as I like to visit this old city


They are beautiful. It must have been a spectacular sight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, forgot to say I'm glad your night out was fun.
> 
> Sonja, great photo, I've never seen anything like that except in pictures.
> 
> ...


I was like you this morning - awake at 4.30 but I couldn't go back to sleep. I read until 8 and then finally got out of bed. I hope you're enjoying the Outlander book. I have all of them except 2. I was hoping to get them at the book sale last week but there weren't any. Hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, will be interested to see them.
> So much for only buying what I need for sock yarn, went to the farmers market and the owner of Brown Sheep was there and she had a couple skeins of limited time sock yarn that their hand dyer made up, of course I had to have 2 skeins ($10/ea and and 400+ yards).


Lovely yarn. I did get some from her a while ago.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi, My sister and Mary seen that movie and said the same thing as you. I'm looking forward to seeing it also. I think it's terrible we haven't heard about the black civil war unit or black pilots, women decoders there are more . We seem to get more information on these unknown people.
> 
> I've been working on my pictures. I have a lot but will show the ones you might find interesting and with a story.


Beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got some rain last night - came down in sheets with a high wind behind it - didn't rain very long. We got half an inch in that short time. today is starting out sunny - 63° - with a high in the mid70's. it definitely is a fall day though - the air is cool and the sun isn't strong enough to warm it up.
> 
> the family is going to grand rapids for the apple butter festival. i gave heidi some money to buy me a jar of apple butter. i would love to go with them but i just don't have the stamina to walk that much.
> 
> knitting is the plan today. maybe sit outdoors for a while if it warms up enough. it is almost noon and i am not dressed yet. think i should do that now. --- sam


I hope it has warmed up for you. We had a torrential rain overnight. That's what woke me up. It has almost dried up though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends on here!!


Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope it has warmed up for you. We had a torrential rain overnight. That's what woke me up. It has almost dried up though.


That darn Mother Nature and her weak bladder, she's been watering down here too. Must be the wettest year we've ever had.
Wishing you Liz, Bonnie and all our Canadian friends a wonderful Thanksgiving with your friends and family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, Larchfield sounds wonderful, a loving, working community for disababled. Wish we had a nursing home like that.


It's a lovely place , surrounded by fields and orchards , the food is delicious,and the residents all seem very happy laughing and joking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice outing with your nephew. How old is he? The little boy 2 1/2 that belongs to my brothers girlfriend, her great grandson, whines the entire time when he comes here because he's seen Kimber here & is terrified of dogs. I always keep Kimber well away from him but it's like he's on edge the whole time. I will be glad when he gets a little older & can understand that she won't hurt him


He's 51 , he won't come to my house because of mishka , even if we put her outside


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That does like nice- no wonder you couldn't go past that.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we got some rain last night - came down in sheets with a high wind behind it - didn't rain very long. We got half an inch in that short time. today is starting out sunny - 63° - with a high in the mid70's. it definitely is a fall day though - the air is cool and the sun isn't strong enough to warm it up.
> 
> the family is going to grand rapids for the apple butter festival. i gave heidi some money to buy me a jar of apple butter. i would love to go with them but i just don't have the stamina to walk that much.
> 
> knitting is the plan today. maybe sit outdoors for a while if it warms up enough. it is almost noon and i am not dressed yet. think i should do that now. --- sam


Sounds like the family will have a good time and you will have a peaceful day , hopefully you will get plenty of knitting done 
I've finished my snowman outfit , now knitting a coat , I've been Wanting to use this multi coloured yarn I've got as it reminds me of autumn but I'm not to sure now , will keep knitting see how it turns out


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


Great that she's improving, what a relief. Great nurses is a huge help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks likeI will be going over to Sydney at the end of the month. Th ejob my borther went over for is coming to an end and He is planning a few months off before returning and is likely to move to Melbourne as that is where most of the work for him is currently.
> He has a car that needs a home while he is away so as we can do with one I am heading over to bring it back.
> It's 14 hours driving so I have decided to do it in 3 days which is about 5 hours driving a day. A few days with him as well will be nice- though he will have or be in the middle of getting out his flat. But can help him out there as well.
> 
> I have decided that I like the idea of taking time next year to learn new techniques so am going to do so. Double knitting, knitting two socks inside the other, two colour brioche and Tunisian crochet. And the other 8 months I will continue to work on finishing old UFOs as it has been a success this year. Not that my stash has decreased. But if not for Gordon's Temperature Blanket I would have done it. The lot I decided not to use I will use for a stripped Tunisian blanket over winter next year so should make a big impact on it next year. And of course the second lot of yarn I am actually using for the Temperature blanket decreases a little each day (and after 2 weeks I am up to date. Only 50 more to keep up to date in!)


That should be a lovely little vacation/trip, will you catch up with Denise (Nicho) while you are there?
The drive back will be nice, 5 hours a day will be quite manageable and you can do a bit of sightseeing on the journey. 
The new techniques a month is a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> To kiwifrau:
> 
> Here's the rub I use for prime rib. It's for an 8 lb roast so you can halve it for a smaller roast.
> 
> ...


Thank you, now I have a choice of recipes. My friend was here this morning to bring a sample of his pumpkin scones also a mixed fruit muffin. Both absolutely delicious.
Probably make the prime rib tomorrow and not sure which recipe to use as of this moment. Have been told that the prime rib should be seared on both sides to seal in the juices, so will do more searching on Google to read a few more opinions.

Just finished eating a delicious tomato sandwich (on multigrain bread) now for a ginger tea to top it off, lol!

Are you having beautiful sunny weather as we are in New Tecumseh, just gorgeous outside, may even sit on my deck for a little while.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.

Edit: hope you have a wonderful time inNY


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you've slept well, despite the head!


I slept like the dead, unfortunately the headache was still there when I woke, but it too shall pass, just taking it easy today, it's a lovely day out there, though it's supposed to turn this afternoon and become cold with rain. 
I made David breakfast when I finally arose, and eventually I'll do the dishes, clean the 2 fish tanks(well that is the goal anyway), and do a bit of yoga to see if that will help a bit. 
Hope that your Monday is going well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> * Kaye Jo or Bonnie* can one of you post the name of this yarn again and the site you purchased from?


Bonnie ordered off Etsy, here is a link to the sellers that handle it. 
https://www.etsy.com/search?q=regia%20pairfect%20sock%20yarn&ref=auto4&as_prefix=regia%20


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to check the digest and then to do more sorting & purging. Did get a few pictures hung in the living room thanks to DH. Slowly getting things done. TTYL


There is nothing wrong with slow and steady. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw that! Pretty great, but I always wonder why people put fancy stuff on the foot. I'd want someone to see all that work (and not a fan of those clear shoes).


Lol!! There is that. I guess one could always put it on a pair of mittens or enlarge it to go on the back of a jumper.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's another beautiful day here too , I take my nephew out once every couple of weeks , see him more but like some only us time as well , we went to Larchfield community centre that's about 10 minutes from me by car , it's a fantastic place , a residential home for people with disabilities of the brain , but it's more than that , it's a working farm , community centre , shop and cafe , all the people who live here also work here , on the farm , in the shop or cafe . There are also workshops for people like my nephew , so he enjoys going here as he knows most people . He could have lived there but he's frightened of animals ever since he was attacked by a dog as a child . We had a lovely drinking chocolate and a fudge scone , never had one of them before but was told I had to try one , I liked it. Bought some home made carrot cake and apple preserve . Some beautifull hand made items there including knitted items , someone had knit the fox scarf that I'm going to knit , hope mine turns out as lovely as that one


It's lovely that you are able to have some good quality time with your nephew, sounds like it was a great outing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't heard that for a long time. thanks kaye. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got an email from Stu, homeward bound today after a very busy weekend of car racing. It rained over there so made it very slippery for the cars.
A Kiwi Guy was in the lead but bombed out, and another Kiwi got 3rd so not quite the result they wanted.
Stu said he’s looking forward to our comfy bed and a good coffee. A long day for us both, he lands at midnight so don’t expect him home until around 1.30am, as he’s driving his friend home first. He’s left the car at the garage in airport so not 
waiting for taxis at that late hour. 
I’ve been so busy over the weekend I haven’t missed him too much, but will be pleased to have him home again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got some rain last night - came down in sheets with a high wind behind it - didn't rain very long. We got half an inch in that short time. today is starting out sunny - 63° - with a high in the mid70's. it definitely is a fall day though - the air is cool and the sun isn't strong enough to warm it up.
> 
> the family is going to grand rapids for the apple butter festival. i gave heidi some money to buy me a jar of apple butter. i would love to go with them but i just don't have the stamina to walk that much.
> 
> knitting is the plan today. maybe sit outdoors for a while if it warms up enough. it is almost noon and i am not dressed yet. think i should do that now. --- sam


I'm still in my jammies too, guess I should get dressed too. David just left to go fishing for a few hours before the icky weather gets here, nothing like addicts. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yes! *HAPPY THANKSGIVING CANADA!!!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 8 October '2017
> 
> Sunday morning - sunny and bright. I am waiting for it to warm up just a little before I go outside. I think the air will still be cool though - the sun is just not hot enough to warm it up.
> 
> ...


Definitely going to try the rugelach. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just listening to a medical program that is saying if one lives alone, you need to have someone who checks in on you daily, by phone or coming by. If not you need a medical alert. The lady on the program is in her mid 80's and fell, broke her hip and laid there for 2 days and a night. The doctor said some people pass away because they are not found. They also said that hip fractures are happening earlier and earlier now, teens, because of not drinking milk and not enough vitamin D. The lady on the program had a neighbor and she was screaming but nobody heard her. I remember us talking about this before on KP or KTP and it was mentioned that we should have our cell phones with us and also within reach if we are on the floor and can't reach the counter. Think this was because of a fall in the shower that we were talking about it.


My cousin and I both check on my uncle, my uncle checks in with cousin usually at least once a week so it's fairly easy to keep track of him. Marla and I have to take him to the hospital Thursday for a berium (sp) enima, what fun for him, they really neeeeed to find out what is going on inside of him, we all think we know, but they sure are slow doing testing here. My uncle really needs to name a medical power of attorney so that if anything happens my cousin or I can make decisions and do what needs doing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> My task today was to put the cover back on my freshly laundered duvet and replace the summer quilt I have had on my bed with it. It is a formidable task!!!!! I usually say some bad words during the struggle, but it will be cozy. Our upper floor can be uncomfortably warm (heat rises) so last year the girls did not want the boilers on until mid November.
> My apartment is on the main floor west side and is mostly windows, so it's chilly with our prevailing west winds. I actually have sneaked in a small space heater.


I had to put the heavier fall comforter on our bed since I sleep with the window slightly open, I'll put the down comforter on in a month or two if needed, last winter I only had it on for a short time as it was just too heavy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely yarn. I did get some from her a while ago.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely going to try the rugelach. :sm24:


Never heard of it , wondering if computer is playing tricks with spelling


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got an email from Stu, homeward bound today after a very busy weekend of car racing. It rained over there so made it very slippery for the cars.
> A Kiwi Guy was in the lead but bombed out, and another Kiwi got 3rd so not quite the result they wanted.
> Stu said he's looking forward to our comfy bed and a good coffee. A long day for us both, he lands at midnight so don't expect him home until around 1.30am, as he's driving his friend home first. He's left the car at the garage in airport so not
> waiting for taxis at that late hour.
> I've been so busy over the weekend I haven't missed him too much, but will be pleased to have him home again.


Great that he had a good time, but great that he'll be home soon. 
It's great that you know you can handle being home alone for an extended period of time, but nice to know you don't have to very often. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never heard of it , wondering if computer is playing tricks with spelling


Here you go Sonja.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rugelach


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up, so off to get dressed properly and find something useful to do, even if it's just sitting and knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> My task today was to put the cover back on my freshly laundered duvet and replace the summer quilt I have had on my bed with it. It is a formidable task!!!!! I usually say some bad words during the struggle, but it will be cozy. Our upper floor can be uncomfortably warm (heat rises) so last year the girls did not want the boilers on until mid November.
> My apartment is on the main floor west side and is mostly windows, so it's chilly with our prevailing west winds. I actually have sneaked in a small space heater.


I put the down duvet back on my bed this week too. Getting the cover on is alway a chore, takes 2minutes if you have help but a struggle if alone
Definitely cool here today, a little snow on the deck & a few flakes in the air


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was like you this morning - awake at 4.30 but I couldn't go back to sleep. I read until 8 and then finally got out of bed. I hope you're enjoying the Outlander book. I have all of them except 2. I was hoping to get them at the book sale last week but there weren't any. Hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving.


Thank you, hope everyone has a good thanksgiving, is the place you are going close to the border?
I'm really enjoying the Outlander books & have the 3rd one on order at the library


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I put the down duvet back on my bed this week too. Getting the cover on is alway a chore, takes 2minutes if you have help but a struggle if alone
> Definitely cool here today, a little snow on the deck & a few flakes in the air


I've seen a cool quick way to do that by putting the cover inside out onto your duvet then rolling from the bottom and flipping it and shaking and it falls into place. Can't remember the utube tutorial but it works.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's 51 , he won't come to my house because of mishka , even if we put her outside


Here I was thinking he'd be young, surprised you have such an old nephew????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Bonnie ordered off Etsy, here is a link to the sellers that handle it.
> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=regia%20pairfect%20sock%20yarn&ref=auto4&as_prefix=regia%20


Actually I got it off eBay $9.09/skein +$3 shipping each


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here I was thinking he'd be young, surprised you have such an old nephew????


I have some older than I am from husband's side. His oldest sister is older than my mother.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, good point. Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never heard of it , wondering if computer is playing tricks with spelling


I've seen a recipe before for rugelach, it was filled with mincemeat, I pulled it out of a magazine but have yet to try it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've seen a cool quick way to do that by putting the cover inside out onto your duvet then rolling from the bottom and flipping it and shaking and it falls into place. Can't remember the utube tutorial but it works.


I've seen that too on FB, I think


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have some older than I am from husband's side. His oldest sister is older than my mother.


I always say I'm a generation out in my family, both my parents were the youngest in big families & were married 16 yrs before I was born. Many of my 1st cousins have kids older than me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I had a few little things to do this morning, DS1 brought me some mending to do & needed to dust the living room, then I was going to read my book until time to go to my sisters for supper. 
Well, DS2 & DH had other ideas???? they went bird hunting so I’ve been cleaning up & soaking geese & ducks????. One was so full of pin feathers I ended up skinning it. Needless to say, I wasted my time cleaning my porch yesterday, bits of down,etc now floating around out there, I better get out & sweep it up again before it’s all over the house.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, yes, power of attorney for you excellent idea.
I’m reading Richard Haight’s The Unbound Soul. Really enjoying it. About pade 73 describes a new to me, way of meditation. His background is martial arts.im really enjoying this new meditation. Not sure I could relax enough to do without years of meditation behind me. At night I lay flat in bed with knees bent, feet flat on bed (supports flattened spine), mindfully notice breathing, odors, sounds, tightness in body and where my sense of body ends. Then notice if that expands as I relax into non thinking and meditation. Do that for half an hour. It calms my monkey mind and chatter about state of the world, politics, etc. And I can then curl up and fall asleep fairly easily. I’m trying to bring that dissolving into everything relaxation into our walking and into more of my day. 
Yesterday knit eye of partridge and heel turn on 2nd sock. Then noticed booboo. Tinked back to start of eye of partridge. Finished that part at morning meeting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Changed linens, wash in dryer, did 2 standing yoga poses. Too hot to walk this late in day. 
Weather usual change of season 60-90 and tomorrow wind alert. Playing nasty with FM.
Want to play dulcimer but can’t keep strings tuned til I get new ones tomorrow. Ordered new ones on line. Meantime will get new ones at local music store tomorrow. Really miss my dulcimer!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I changed the bed today, too, repotted some plants with compacted soil (they seem happier now!), and am hoping to get the rest of the appliqué pieces sewn down; I think three are left. Allergies are bothersome today. 

We didn't see any balloons this morning. The wind pattern kept them north of us. It was chilly this morning and will be cold the next couple of nights. I have his and hers quilts on the bed now (someone tends to be a blanket hog). I'll have to call about getting the heat turned on soon.

I'm sorry to hear poor Bella had to have more procedures. Bless that wee soul. Mary, I hope you and Matthew have a wonderful visit.

And Happy Thanksgiving to Canada!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Bella. Prayers as always for her and her family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Sonja.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rugelach


Lol I thought it was some type of knitting ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada!

Hereâs a pic of the turkey relish plate I made last November up at the lake for our Thanksgiving


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I've seen a cool quick way to do that by putting the cover inside out onto your duvet then rolling from the bottom and flipping it and shaking and it falls into place. Can't remember the utube tutorial but it works.


I turn the cover inside out , put my hands into the corners , grab the duvet by the corner s quick shake and it's on , just needs fastening at bottom


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here I was thinking he'd be young, surprised you have such an old nephew????


Thought that's what you were thinking ???? my 3 sisters were/ are all a lot older than me. I am 7 years older than my nephew and 10 years older than my niece that live here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again. DH and I just finished binge-watching on netflix Tin Star; it was excellent IMHO! Now have to wait a year until season 2. We had heavy, heavy rain for quite awhile today and now just a gentle rain. Suppose to have more thunderstorms tomorrow and Tuesday. Wind has already started picking up again. Thanks to "Nate" (current tropical storm hitting the Gulf). I was going to fix the pork roast recipe today for dinner but out of apples so just did pork and sour kraut. (sp) Off to check on dinner. TTYL Oh, thank you Bonnie & Kaye Jo & Sam for the name & site for the yarn.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Here Sorlena, I was thinking you could always do these to go with your stuffed squids.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squid-chart


This is an interesting pattern and very thoughtful of you to find it for Sorlena :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I put the down duvet back on my bed this week too. Getting the cover on is alway a chore, takes 2minutes if you have help but a struggle if alone
> Definitely cool here today, a little snow on the deck & a few flakes in the air


I went out and harvested the jalapenos that were ready and surprise, I have babies on them and new flowers, I'll cover them tonight and tomorrow night, then we are to be back in the 40's at night so hopefully they'll make it a bit longer. I'll cut all the celery this week and get them dehydrated and in bags to use in soups and stews, the cucumber is still trying to produce babies, but I'm not going to worry about it at this point. The broccoli, brussel sprouts and cauliflower are quite happy though, I should get several heads off of them in the next several weeks, I hope.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I turn the cover inside out , put my hands into the corners , grab the duvet by the corner s quick shake and it's on , just needs fastening at bottom


I solved the battle of the duvet cover by buying a bedspread and leaving the duvet uncovered. We have a super king sized bed so it's a big cover needed. 
Wrestling with the duvet cover had me all tangled up, like in a strait jacket lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually I got it off eBay $9.09/skein +$3 shipping each


 :sm12: Oops, well I knew it started with an E. lol Sorry. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/embrace-octopus-sweater

Not a squid, but have a look at this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I had a few little things to do this morning, DS1 brought me some mending to do & needed to dust the living room, then I was going to read my book until time to go to my sisters for supper.
> Well, DS2 & DH had other ideas???? they went bird hunting so I've been cleaning up & soaking geese & ducks????. One was so full of pin feathers I ended up skinning it. Needless to say, I wasted my time cleaning my porch yesterday, bits of down,etc now floating around out there, I better get out & sweep it up again before it's all over the house.


Don't you just love it? Well, the birds will fill the freezer quite nicely, but the cleaning and mess is not fun at all. Your hands should be quite soft though after ducks and geese, man there is a lot of fat on one of those, not as much on wild as on domestic, but still plenty.

I managed to get the dishes from last night done and a stew in the oven, then dishes done again. I'll make some dumplings to go onto the stew before we eat, and we will finish up the apple cake for dessert.

Enjoy your dinner at DS's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, yes, power of attorney for you excellent idea.
> I'm reading Richard Haight's The Unbound Soul. Really enjoying it. About pade 73 describes a new to me, way of meditation. His background is martial arts.im really enjoying this new meditation. Not sure I could relax enough to do without years of meditation behind me. At night I lay flat in bed with knees bent, feet flat on bed (supports flattened spine), mindfully notice breathing, odors, sounds, tightness in body and where my sense of body ends. Then notice if that expands as I relax into non thinking and meditation. Do that for half an hour. It calms my monkey mind and chatter about state of the world, politics, etc. And I can then curl up and fall asleep fairly easily. I'm trying to bring that dissolving into everything relaxation into our walking and into more of my day.
> Yesterday knit eye of partridge and heel turn on 2nd sock. Then noticed booboo. Tinked back to start of eye of partridge. Finished that part at morning meeting.


Meditation is such a good thing to incorporate into the day, I really need to work on it more, I'm not very good at it, oh squirrel!, but I'm trying.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

machriste said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada!
> 
> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs a pic of the turkey relish plate I made last November up at the lake for our Thanksgiving


Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian family. I really like the Turkey relish plate so fun and yummy
looking. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Changed linens, wash in dryer, did 2 standing yoga poses. Too hot to walk this late in day.
> Weather usual change of season 60-90 and tomorrow wind alert. Playing nasty with FM.
> Want to play dulcimer but can't keep strings tuned til I get new ones tomorrow. Ordered new ones on line. Meantime will get new ones at local music store tomorrow. Really miss my dulcimer!


Playing music really helps with relaxation, hopefully you'll have the strings on it and playing tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I thought it was some type of knitting ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada!
> 
> Hereâs a pic of the turkey relish plate I made last November up at the lake for our Thanksgiving


YUM!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/embrace-octopus-sweater
> 
> Not a squid, but have a look at this.


Oh wow!!! I've favorited that, don't know that I'll actually buy the pattern, let alone make it but, it sure is gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian family. I really like the Turkey relish plate so fun and yummy
> looking. Thank you for sharing.


That's interesting, I never would have guessed that Ponds had been around that long, I know mom used to use it, but never knew the company has been around that long. 
Lovely building too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!!!


Ditto looks really delicious for snacking on.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Today is my linen changing day also. I got a call from my friend that now lives with her son. She lived here in Vegas until she couldn't afford to. She had news on the shooter they reported what a real whack job he was. She said how proud she is of Vegas on how the hotels put the families of the injured and dead up for free and brought meals to them and how our Community gave blood. We had people lined up for blocks and when they ran out of vials they asked the people if they would come back the next day when more vials would come in and they did. Cherron ( friend) said maybe this will make people see Vegas as a community and not just as Sin City.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just seen our SILs old boss, whos been in Oz for past 3 years. He went to visit BIL and SIL and got a big shock to learn they’d passed.
He asked me what happened and was gobsmacked when I told him, how sad it was and especially her terrible behaviour. It’s almost a year since she passed and time has flown by. Collecting my thoughts and having a coffee after dragging the grief up again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy. i love prime rib rare. ---


budasha said:


> To kiwifrau:
> 
> Here's the rub I use for prime rib. It's for an 8 lb roast so you can halve it for a smaller roast.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they sound yummy. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Definitely going to try the rugelach. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada!
> 
> Hereâs a pic of the turkey relish plate I made last November up at the lake for our Thanksgiving


So cute


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember sleeping under tons of comforters when we were living in pennsylvania - they were heavy but they made me feel secure and warm. now i don't like anything heavy on the bed - i need to buy an electric blanket - mine gave up the ghost last winter. i would like to buy a new bed and mattress. actually Heidi has the bed frame -
i need to buy a full size mattress. i like the queen i have but it takes up too much room. i thought about a single bed but that just sounds a little small. i also need a new front door with storm door. i would like a full glass door and storm door. i think the blanket will need to wait a bit. i don't think the door and storm door will be that expensive - it will be the labor to put it in that will break the bank. --- sam

need


Poledra65 said:


> I had to put the heavier fall comforter on our bed since I sleep with the window slightly open, I'll put the down comforter on in a month or two if needed, last winter I only had it on for a short time as it was just too heavy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - that is the right spelling. mother used to make something like that and used a filling of fruit and nuts. very good. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Never heard of it , wondering if computer is playing tricks with spelling


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a recipe that you can play around with the filling - savory or sweet. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen a recipe before for rugelach, it was filled with mincemeat, I pulled it out of a magazine but have yet to try it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Today is my linen changing day also. I got a call from my friend that now lives with her son. She lived here in Vegas until she couldn't afford to. She had news on the shooter they reported what a real whack job he was. She said how proud she is of Vegas on how the hotels put the families of the injured and dead up for free and brought meals to them and how our Community gave blood. We had people lined up for blocks and when they ran out of vials they asked the people if they would come back the next day when more vials would come in and they did. Cherron ( friend) said maybe this will make people see Vegas as a community and not just as Sin City.


It's always heartening to see how many people jump in to help when there's been a disaster, man made or mother nature. 
I like watching "counting cars" on tv with David because it shows all the neighborhoods and all the great areas off the strip quite often when they are driving around looking for cars, even if a lot of it is staged. I love seeing the landscaping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's great - what a presentation. --- sam



machriste said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada!
> 
> Hereâs a pic of the turkey relish plate I made last November up at the lake for our Thanksgiving


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just seen our SILs old boss, whos been in Oz for past 3 years. He went to visit BIL and SIL and got a big shock to learn they'd passed.
> He asked me what happened and was gobsmacked when I told him, how sad it was and especially her terrible behaviour. It's almost a year since she passed and time has flown by. Collecting my thoughts and having a coffee after dragging the grief up again.


It's too bad that you had too relate all the gory details again, but good that you were able to let him know what had happened.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought that ones that shot them had to clean them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just love it? Well, the birds will fill the freezer quite nicely, but the cleaning and mess is not fun at all. Your hands should be quite soft though after ducks and geese, man there is a lot of fat on one of those, not as much on wild as on domestic, but still plenty.
> 
> I managed to get the dishes from last night done and a stew in the oven, then dishes done again. I'll make some dumplings to go onto the stew before we eat, and we will finish up the apple cake for dessert.
> 
> Enjoy your dinner at DS's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember sleeping under tons of comforters when we were living in pennsylvania - they were heavy but they made me feel secure and warm. now i don't like anything heavy on the bed - i need to buy an electric blanket - mine gave up the ghost last winter. i would like to buy a new bed and mattress. actually Heidi has the bed frame -
> i need to buy a full size mattress. i like the queen i have but it takes up too much room. i thought about a single bed but that just sounds a little small. i also need a new front door with storm door. i would like a full glass door and storm door. i think the blanket will need to wait a bit. i don't think the door and storm door will be that expensive - it will be the labor to put it in that will break the bank. --- sam
> 
> need


If you are able to use the door frame you have, it shouldn't be to big of a deal to put the new door on the hinges, if you need a new door frame though, that would be a bit of an ordeal. Amazon has mattresses at really good prices, we were looking at them a couple weeks ago as my uncles mattress was awful, but he took care of it before we could.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought that ones that shot them had to clean them. --- sam


That's how it is in my house. lol 
Well actually, it's David cleans it weather I catch it or he does, I do the cooking and clean up, he can do the gutting and such. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's too bad that you had too relate all the gory details again, but good that you were able to let him know what had happened.


Yes it was rather sad but he knew them both very well and wanted to know what happened. He's such a nice guy and gave me a big hug afterwards. 
By the way, your new yarn is awesome. Hand dyed is amazing with the great colour combos you get with them. Haven't picked up my shawl crochet been too busy with fashion stuff.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends in Canada!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, sitting meditation is really hard til you have practiced a long time. Walking meditation is easier. Also just one pointed mindfulness I.e. just being present when making the bed, washing dishes, etc. Yoga is your meditation. It’s just quieting the monkey mind and being here now.
I meditated another half hour when stopped in to let Lucky out this afternoon. Calling him my Buuha dog or Buddha Buddy as he lays there calmly while i meditate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, yes, I too, was impressed with the way Vegas came together in support of community.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it was rather sad but he knew them both very well and wanted to know what happened. He's such a nice guy and gave me a big hug afterwards.
> By the way, your new yarn is awesome. Hand dyed is amazing with the great colour combos you get with them. Haven't picked up my shawl crochet been too busy with fashion stuff.


The fashion stuff is a fun diversion for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, sitting meditation is really hard til you have practiced a long time. Walking meditation is easier. Also just one pointed mindfulness I.e. just being present when making the bed, washing dishes, etc. Yoga is your meditation. It's just quieting the monkey mind and being here now.
> I meditated another half hour when stopped in to let Lucky out this afternoon. Calling him my Buuha dog or Buddha Buddy as he lays there calmly while i meditate.


I never thought of it that way.
:sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharon, my heart goes out to Las Vegas and the people from all over who were killed or injured. Of course the mental injuries will remain for those not inured too. Just terrible.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It looks like hurricane Nate is now a tropical storm but Ohio, Pennsylvania and our part of Ny will be affected along with parts of Canada. Budasha and Kiwifrau will probably get some of it too. Hope all those in the south who have been so affected this year by all the hurricanes are ok. It sure has been terrible for the islands and south along with Mexico. Winter will be a relief for them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The fashion stuff is a fun diversion for sure.


Oh boy having a break. decided to tackle the yearly clean up and clear out of the pantry, in readiness for Christmas goodies etc.
Nearly finished after an hour, but sagging now as just got the last shelf to deal with. My feet are feeling the strain. But have lots of empty containers now after ditching out of date items. Everything is now tidily away in neat rows. It won't last but it looks good for now and can find stuff hidden in deep corners.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is wonderful that you have a caller. At lest you know if you ever fell and couldn't get to the phone, someone would find you. A shame that the alert costs so much. I remember they cost a bit here too but don't remember what it was. We got one for mom.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy having a break. decided to tackle the yearly clean up and clear out of the pantry, in readiness for Christmas goodies etc.
> Nearly finished after an hour, but sagging now as just got the last shelf to deal with. My feet are feeling the strain. But have lots of empty containers now after ditching out of date items. Everything is now tidily away in neat rows. It won't last but it looks good for now and can find stuff hidden in deep corners.


It does feel good to be done with it doesn't it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember sleeping under tons of comforters when we were living in pennsylvania - they were heavy but they made me feel secure and warm. now i don't like anything heavy on the bed - i need to buy an electric blanket - mine gave up the ghost last winter. i would like to buy a new bed and mattress. actually Heidi has the bed frame -
> i need to buy a full size mattress. i like the queen i have but it takes up too much room. i thought about a single bed but that just sounds a little small. i also need a new front door with storm door. i would like a full glass door and storm door. i think the blanket will need to wait a bit. i don't think the door and storm door will be that expensive - it will be the labor to put it in that will break the bank. --- sam
> 
> need


I like having heavy blankets, as I sleep better. Everyone has an individual preference. :sm01:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought that ones that shot them had to clean them. --- sam


That is the way it works at my house, Sam. Unless, of course, I can clean them better than Don who sometimes takes after my late father in his attention to details.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian knitters and crocheters. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does feel good to be done with it doesn't it?


It does, now having a very late lunch at 2pm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada!
> 
> Hereâs a pic of the turkey relish plate I made last November up at the lake for our Thanksgiving


That's cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I went out and harvested the jalapenos that were ready and surprise, I have babies on them and new flowers, I'll cover them tonight and tomorrow night, then we are to be back in the 40's at night so hopefully they'll make it a bit longer. I'll cut all the celery this week and get them dehydrated and in bags to use in soups and stews, the cucumber is still trying to produce babies, but I'm not going to worry about it at this point. The broccoli, brussel sprouts and cauliflower are quite happy though, I should get several heads off of them in the next several weeks, I hope.


????hope you get lots more


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I solved the battle of the duvet cover by buying a bedspread and leaving the duvet uncovered. We have a super king sized bed so it's a big cover needed.
> Wrestling with the duvet cover had me all tangled up, like in a strait jacket lol!


Mine is only a queen so not quite so hard


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12: Oops, well I knew it started with an E. lol Sorry. lol


No worries


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/embrace-octopus-sweater
> 
> Not a squid, but have a look at this.


That's quite something but $17 is a lot for a pattern


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????hope you get lots more


Me too, but if not, we've had a pretty good crop, I think I have 5 gallon sized ziplock bags full in the freezer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is the way it works at my house, Sam. Unless, of course, I can clean them better than Don who sometimes takes after my late father in his attention to details.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Things came in somewhat cleaned but not near enough to suit me & DH thought the pin feathers could just be left but I don't think so. I usually do the final cleaning & soaking of things & thn package them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a nice time at my sisters & a great supper. Her DH does lots of the cooking. 
It was snowing on the way home


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite something but $17 is a lot for a pattern


My thinking too, I know it took a bit to chart, but golly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the rain we have been getting which is to last all night is from hurricane nate. it should be over by morning. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> It looks like hurricane Nate is now a tropical storm but Ohio, Pennsylvania and our part of Ny will be affected along with parts of Canada. Budasha and Kiwifrau will probably get some of it too. Hope all those in the south who have been so affected this year by all the hurricanes are ok. It sure has been terrible for the islands and south along with Mexico. Winter will be a relief for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before the day is over i want to wish every one north of the border Happy Thanksgiving. Turkey is the meat of choice here - although there are some that do something else. i just think turkey and thanksgiving go together. what do you usually fix for thanksgiving? --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite something but $17 is a lot for a pattern


I agree, though I can imagine the work it took. Still, a lower price might bring more sales. That's just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well good night all, I don't know if I'll be back on in the morning or not, depends on how quickly I get David's cooler packed and myself ready to go. Marla and I need to go to Scottsbluff in the morning, then a couple errands around town, then the gym by one to meet a friend and work out while Marla goes to her doctor appointment. Sheesh, it's not even Monday yet and this week is already looking pretty full, Tuesday is knit group, Wednesday is in to the ceramics shop again, Thursday is taking Uncle to the hospital, hmmm, wonder what is going to creep up for Friday, then Saturday is the farmers market and OH! Friday is Cheyenne and shopping for me at Sams club and Natural grocer. Well that wraps up this week I guess. lol I need a nap. 
See you all sometime tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, I’m tired just reading about your week! Don’t forget to rest.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We are back from vacation. Matthew and I had a great time. I need some sleep now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends in Canada!


Happy Thanksgiving from me too , hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice time at my sisters & a great supper. Her DH does lots of the cooking.
> It was snowing on the way home


Glad you had a nice time Bonnie and I've got my fingers crossed that the snow doesn't stay


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian family. I really like the Turkey relish plate so fun and yummy
> looking. Thank you for sharing.


My mother always used Ponds cold cream. I can see the pot now :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice time at my sisters & a great supper. Her DH does lots of the cooking.
> It was snowing on the way home


 :sm24: :sm25: Great that (Thanksgiving?) was good, but NOT GOOD that it was snowing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> before the day is over i want to wish every one north of the border Happy Thanksgiving. Turkey is the meat of choice here - although there are some that do something else. i just think turkey and thanksgiving go together. what do you usually fix for thanksgiving? --- sam


Australia, New Zealand and Britain don't do Thanksgiving.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


I am so glad to hear this Cathy- it is great news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> benches - i know what we call a bench - but i am not sure that is what you are talking about. --- sam


Kitchen bench top.... I think you call them counter top? I am sure someone else has answered this though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Funny story today.... Serena and I were playing here and she looks at me and quietly says..."we are all alone"... I said "are we"? "I am here with you and you are here with me, we are together". She then says "but where are our parents?". hahahha so funny, I said "but I am a grown up and looking after you, I am your Nanna". It was as if she was thinking that we were BOTH little kids and oh where are our parents to look after us...LOL :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> That darn Mother Nature and her weak bladder, she's been watering down here too. Must be the wettest year we've ever had.
> Wishing you Liz, Bonnie and all our Canadian friends a wonderful Thanksgiving with your friends and family.


Happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice time at my sisters & a great supper. Her DH does lots of the cooking.
> It was snowing on the way home


Glad your dinner was great. Hoping the neighbors all got their crops in with snow arriving. Brrrr.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I've seen a cool quick way to do that by putting the cover inside out onto your duvet then rolling from the bottom and flipping it and shaking and it falls into place. Can't remember the utube tutorial but it works.


I have seen the videos of that., need to try it. Looks very easy on video. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for have improved!prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


So wonderful to hear Penelope is doing so well. What a scary time for all of you. Thank goodness things have improved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m up trying to get a head start on the day. Really raining a lot with Nate but stopped at the moment. Not as bad as I thought it would be for us, but those near the lake that have suffered flooding so many times this year are not as fortunate. Hope you all have a wonderful day. 

I have seen that New Zealand seems to be under an almost continual rain storm. Every time I look at the radar app.it seems to be covered in rain clouds. Hoping you get a wonderful summer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


Sounds like things are much improved. So very scarey for everyone. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Kitchen bench top.... I think you call them counter top? I am sure someone else has answered this though.


The name of a scraper (bench scraper) makes so much more sense now. We do have "work benches" in our shops and garages--just hasn't translated to the kitchens yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Funny story today.... Serena and I were playing here and she looks at me and quietly says..."we are all alone"... I said "are we"? "I am here with you and you are here with me, we are together". She then says "but where are our parents?". hahahha so funny, I said "but I am a grown up and looking after you, I am your Nanna". It was as if she was thinking that we were BOTH little kids and oh where are our parents to look after us...LOL :sm11:


Love the thinkings of our KAP little ones.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad to hear this Cathy- it is great news.


It sure is! She is to have a check up at her regular doctor on Wednesday also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad your dinner was great. Hoping the neighbors all got their crops in with snow arriving. Brrrr.


My thoughts exactly with an emphasis on the Brrrrr!⛄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The name of a scraper (bench scraper) makes so much more sense now. We do have "work benches" in our shops and garages--just hasn't translated to the kitchens yet.


We also call those in garages work benches... :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> before the day is over i want to wish every one north of the border Happy Thanksgiving. Turkey is the meat of choice here - although there are some that do something else. i just think turkey and thanksgiving go together. what do you usually fix for thanksgiving? --- sam


I also don't do Thanksgiving, I had a tomato sandwich on multigrain bread for my lunch which was delicious.
I'm thankful for everyday in life.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am tired, off to bed for me. I still have Serena just till tomorrow morning sometime, just in case the other need to do a hospital trip...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


That is wonderful news :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was the rule at my childhood home; dad did the hunting & fishing and therefore also the cleaning. Mom did the cooking. Loved to eat quail that dad brought home. Haven't had quail in 50 years.


thewren said:


> i always thought that ones that shot them had to clean them. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Ohio Joy! Was thinking of you yesterday. I opened a jar of my pickled beets that I made following your recipe and they were so good. Thank you again for having shared that recipe with me. I'm thinking of ordering more beets this week to make more of the red beet relish.
DH has gone through it tremendously fast.


jheiens said:


> That is the way it works at my house, Sam. Unless, of course, I can clean them better than Don who sometimes takes after my late father in his attention to details.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praise God that all is well now with Penelope.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute! Kids come up with the cutest things don't they.


sugarsugar said:


> Funny story today.... Serena and I were playing here and she looks at me and quietly says..."we are all alone"... I said "are we"? "I am here with you and you are here with me, we are together". She then says "but where are our parents?". hahahha so funny, I said "but I am a grown up and looking after you, I am your Nanna". It was as if she was thinking that we were BOTH little kids and oh where are our parents to look after us...LOL :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


That is good news Cathy , although i can understand why daughter wanted to stay just to make sure , scary watching your baby gasping for breath

Lovely funny story about Serena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bit of fun for the winter season ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am tired, off to bed for me. I still have Serena just till tomorrow morning sometime, just in case the other need to do a hospital trip...


Enjoy each other's company!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


And we are there with love; it's the best thing about the Tea Party!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That darn Mother Nature and her weak bladder, she's been watering down here too. Must be the wettest year we've ever had.
> Wishing you Liz, Bonnie and all our Canadian friends a wonderful Thanksgiving with your friends and family.


Thanks, Fan. She's been peeing here all night long. I think it's time she shut the waterworks off. I was planning to work in the garden today but guess I won't be doing that now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you, now I have a choice of recipes. My friend was here this morning to bring a sample of his pumpkin scones also a mixed fruit muffin. Both absolutely delicious.
> Probably make the prime rib tomorrow and not sure which recipe to use as of this moment. Have been told that the prime rib should be seared on both sides to seal in the juices, so will do more searching on Google to read a few more opinions.
> 
> Just finished eating a delicious tomato sandwich (on multigrain bread) now for a ginger tea to top it off, lol!
> ...


Thanks, Lynette, we did have a lovely dinner. It was at a place called Water's Landing, right on the Niagara River. Very nice to sit and watch the water flow by.

My recipe does call for the roast to be under the broiler to brown all sides but I never do that. My roasts have always browned without doing that and they have been nice and juicy. I hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving today,.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got an email from Stu, homeward bound today after a very busy weekend of car racing. It rained over there so made it very slippery for the cars.
> A Kiwi Guy was in the lead but bombed out, and another Kiwi got 3rd so not quite the result they wanted.
> Stu said he's looking forward to our comfy bed and a good coffee. A long day for us both, he lands at midnight so don't expect him home until around 1.30am, as he's driving his friend home first. He's left the car at the garage in airport so not
> waiting for taxis at that late hour.
> I've been so busy over the weekend I haven't missed him too much, but will be pleased to have him home again.


I'm sure it was disappointing that the Kiwi's didn't win 1st or 2nd but 3rd still is nothing to sneeze at. I hope Stu had a nice restful sleep after getting home and I know you were glad to have him back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes! *HAPPY THANKSGIVING CANADA!!!!!!*


Thank you. When we went out for dinner yesterday, I had it in my mind that I might have turkey and then it occurred to me that it wouldn't be on the menu because it isn't your Thanksgiving :sm12: I had a summer pasta with beef tenderloin. It was very tasty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My cousin and I both check on my uncle, my uncle checks in with cousin usually at least once a week so it's fairly easy to keep track of him. Marla and I have to take him to the hospital Thursday for a berium (sp) enima, what fun for him, they really neeeeed to find out what is going on inside of him, we all think we know, but they sure are slow doing testing here. My uncle really needs to name a medical power of attorney so that if anything happens my cousin or I can make decisions and do what needs doing.


I hope the test for your uncle brings good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank you, hope everyone has a good thanksgiving, is the place you are going close to the border?
> I'm really enjoying the Outlander books & have the 3rd one on order at the library


Yes, Bonnie, the restaurant is right near the border. It's a very pretty area. I'm glad you're enjoying the Outlander. I watched another in the series last night after I got home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I had a few little things to do this morning, DS1 brought me some mending to do & needed to dust the living room, then I was going to read my book until time to go to my sisters for supper.
> Well, DS2 & DH had other ideas???? they went bird hunting so I've been cleaning up & soaking geese & ducks????. One was so full of pin feathers I ended up skinning it. Needless to say, I wasted my time cleaning my porch yesterday, bits of down,etc now floating around out there, I better get out & sweep it up again before it's all over the house.


I remember my mom cleaning ducks and geese and keeping the feathers for the doona. There aren't too many women like you who will do that. :sm24: What are you cooking for dinner today?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada!
> 
> Hereâs a pic of the turkey relish plate I made last November up at the lake for our Thanksgiving


A very pretty appetizer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


Very cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Today is my linen changing day also. I got a call from my friend that now lives with her son. She lived here in Vegas until she couldn't afford to. She had news on the shooter they reported what a real whack job he was. She said how proud she is of Vegas on how the hotels put the families of the injured and dead up for free and brought meals to them and how our Community gave blood. We had people lined up for blocks and when they ran out of vials they asked the people if they would come back the next day when more vials would come in and they did. Cherron ( friend) said maybe this will make people see Vegas as a community and not just as Sin City.


Real people do live in Vegas and it's wonderful to see them helping each other at this terrible time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends in Canada!


Such a pretty picture. Thanks Kate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It looks like hurricane Nate is now a tropical storm but Ohio, Pennsylvania and our part of Ny will be affected along with parts of Canada. Budasha and Kiwifrau will probably get some of it too. Hope all those in the south who have been so affected this year by all the hurricanes are ok. It sure has been terrible for the islands and south along with Mexico. Winter will be a relief for them.


I hope all are safe too. I think the rain we're getting is an offshoot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice time at my sisters & a great supper. Her DH does lots of the cooking.
> It was snowing on the way home


I'm glad you had a good time at your sister's. I hope the snow doesn't stay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> before the day is over i want to wish every one north of the border Happy Thanksgiving. Turkey is the meat of choice here - although there are some that do something else. i just think turkey and thanksgiving go together. what do you usually fix for thanksgiving? --- sam


Thanks, Sam. We usually have turkey as well and sometimes we add a ham for those that don't like turkey. I think I'll cook a small prime rib today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


Another lovely set.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


Loved it! What a creative knitter you are.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> before the day is over i want to wish every one north of the border Happy Thanksgiving. Turkey is the meat of choice here - although there are some that do something else. i just think turkey and thanksgiving go together. what do you usually fix for thanksgiving? --- sam


Here we have turkey too, actually BIL cooked turkey & ham, for his family -he's youngest of 6, he needs both but for our family not really but it sure was good. He likes to have lots of leftovers. He sent a "plate" home for DIL, I'm sure there was enough for all 4 of them to have lunch today????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well good night all, I don't know if I'll be back on in the morning or not, depends on how quickly I get David's cooler packed and myself ready to go. Marla and I need to go to Scottsbluff in the morning, then a couple errands around town, then the gym by one to meet a friend and work out while Marla goes to her doctor appointment. Sheesh, it's not even Monday yet and this week is already looking pretty full, Tuesday is knit group, Wednesday is in to the ceramics shop again, Thursday is taking Uncle to the hospital, hmmm, wonder what is going to creep up for Friday, then Saturday is the farmers market and OH! Friday is Cheyenne and shopping for me at Sams club and Natural grocer. Well that wraps up this week I guess. lol I need a nap.
> See you all sometime tomorrow.


That a pretty full week. I much prefer to have nothing much on the schedule ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


That's great news, hope there's no more problems


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad your dinner was great. Hoping the neighbors all got their crops in with snow arriving. Brrrr.


No, lots of crop still out, some still standing as they combine it that way if possible somthe snow is a real concern for it. My sister said there was snow on the ground at the lake yesterday morning, 12 miles east of us & snowed about 1/2 way home last night. Yesterday morning just a skif on our deck but nothing this morning. It's really windy this morning but at least it's clear, the suns not really up enough yet to be sunny, -4C/25F so cool with the wind.
DH Just chased 100's of Canada geese off the pea stubble, he's hoping to get some ducks coming as he wants to hunt more of them but the geese will clean up all the peas if he lets them. Chased 5 deer out of the garden this morning, trying to get into the fence I put up as DH still hasn't connected the fencer but at least they were outside it, once the power is on, they will get a rude education????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable


Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was the rule at my childhood home; dad did the hunting & fishing and therefore also the cleaning. Mom did the cooking. Loved to eat quail that dad brought home. Haven't had quail in 50 years.


No quail here, we have bush partridge but they are getting scarce, DH took the GKs hunting yesterday but they only got one. DIL was working ambulance all weekend so didn't come for supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


Cute!, but don't people wear long on pants on their babies in winter there?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> And we are there with love; it's the best thing about the Tea Party!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, Bonnie, the restaurant is right near the border. It's a very pretty area. I'm glad you're enjoying the Outlander. I watched another in the series last night after I got home.


I DVRed last nights Outlander but DH fell asleep with the remote clutched tight ???? so I didn't watch it yet????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember my mom cleaning ducks and geese and keeping the feathers for the doona. There aren't too many women like you who will do that. :sm24: What are you cooking for dinner today?


I'm certainly too lazy to keep the down, I told DS he should keep it for me???? guess what he told me????
I like to put them in the freezer for a few days before I cook them, lets me get that "special smell" out of my nose????????
Not sure yet what I will cook today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


I love them both!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope those of you in the path of that hurricane don’t get too much rain or flooding, Mother Nature has sure been in a bad mood recently, I know this recent hurricane brought flooding to coastal areas but at least it didn’t come ashore with such terrible winds.
We aren’t too worried about the crops yet, as long as we don’t get a big dump of snow, I’m sure they will get them off. When I was growing up often much of the harvest was done in October & even into early November. Now that we grow peas in this area(not something we grew when I was young) harvest starts in August & with new farming practices wheat is harvested standing so dries faster, that’s done earlier & usually better quality than before. Canola has to be swathed & actually benefits from being rained on as when cut many of the seeds are still green, the rain & laying in the swath allows the seeds to cure, it often takes a month after swathed for it to be ready. The bonus is, it’s a really “fluffy” swath so it dries fairly fast after a rain. There’s some other crops still out but mostly canola now. We are at the northern edge of where commercial crops are grown so it’s sometimes a challenge


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very cute.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Loved it! What a creative knitter you are.


Thank you Joyce that's a lovely compliment


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm up trying to get a head start on the day. Really raining a lot with Nate but stopped at the moment. Not as bad as I thought it would be for us, but those near the lake that have suffered flooding so many times this year are not as fortunate. Hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> I have seen that New Zealand seems to be under an almost continual rain storm. Every time I look at the radar app.it seems to be covered in rain clouds. Hoping you get a wonderful summer.


That would be about right, Daralene! We are hoping for a better summer than last year! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is! She is to have a check up at her regular doctor on Wednesday also.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy outstandingly wonderful that Penelope is home! Love that Serena story.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sweet outfit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news cathy - she should do much better sleeping in her own bed among familiar surroundings. prayers continue for her well being. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks cathy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Kitchen bench top.... I think you call them counter top? I am sure someone else has answered this though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm certainly too lazy to keep the down, I told DS he should keep it for me???? guess what he told me????
> I like to put them in the freezer for a few days before I cook them, lets me get that "special smell" out of my nose????????
> Not sure yet what I will cook today.


I felt that way about chickens after cleaning so many as a youngster. Just opening a package of chicken can make me relive the smell. When that happens, I go ahead and cook it, but I wait a day before I eat it. Among the smells are scalded feathers/chicken; singeing if the pin feathers, cleaning out crops and gizzards and the list goes on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a very cute set - love the hat. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Another lovely set.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


 :sm24: Another lovely set!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Adorable


Thanks Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No quail here, we have bush partridge but they are getting scarce, DH took the GKs hunting yesterday but they only got one. DIL was working ambulance all weekend so didn't come for supper.


Your husband will have to come visit over here , plenty of birds , quail , partridge and another one that I cannot think of the name . Got it pheasant


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 9 October '17

Today is Columbus Day. Why did I think it should be on the 11th? Growing up we always had a Columbus Day parade. I wonder how many people know it is Columbus Day?

The day started out with rain - actually it rained all night. But by midmorning the rain was gone - the sun was breaking through and we are having a lovely day - a high of 76° is expected. I will be sitting out for a while for sure.

The family had a great time at Grand Rapids Apple Butter Festival. Heidi said there were tons of venders which she didn't get to see - the boys were having too much fun at the reenactments along the river. Hopefully next year I can go - using a wheel chair - I can push it or be pushed in it. I think I would have spent the day looking at the venders.

Sugar Biscuits

Servings: 18

Ingredients
3 cups All-purpose Flour 
2/3 cups Sugar 
5 teaspoons Baking Powder 
1/4 teaspoon Salt 
2 sticks Butter, Cold & Cut Into Pieces 
1-1/4 cup Heavy Cream (more If Needed) 
5 cups Powdered Sugar, Sifted 
1/2 cup Whole Milk 
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract 
Dash Of Salt

Preparation Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Sift together flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. 
3. Add cold butter pieces, then use a pastry cutter to incorporate the butter into the dry ingredients until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. 
4. Pour in the heavy cream, stirring gently with a fork until the dough just comes together. 
5. Use your hands to press it into a ball in the bowl (dough will be crumbly) then turn it onto a floured surface. (You can add a tiny bit more cream if needed.) 
6. Gently press into a circle with your hands, then use a rolling pin to roll the dough to about 1/2 inch thick. 
7. Use a small round biscuit cutter to cut circles of dough, then transfer them to a baking sheet. 
8. Bake for 16 to 18 minutes, or until barely golden brown. Allow to cool completely, then make the glaze.

GLAZE
1. Mix together the 1/2 cup milk and vanilla. Pour it into a bowl with the sifted powdered sugar and the salt. Whisk until totally smooth.
2. When the biscuits are totally cool, dunk them in the glaze to coat, then place them on a cooling rack so that the excess will drip off. Allow to set completely, then serve! (Sugar biscuits will keep several days.)

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/sugar-biscuits/

Apple-Glazed Chicken with Spinach

A drizzling of lemon scented apple jelly glazes the chicken during broiling and lightly sweetens the braised spinach in this recipe.

From: Diabetic Living Magazine
2 servings

Ingredients
¼ cup apple jelly
1 tablespoon reduced-sodium soy sauce
2 teaspoons snipped fresh thyme
½ teaspoon finely shredded lemon peel
½ teaspoon grated fresh ginger
2 (4 ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
⅛ teaspoon salt
⅛ teaspoon black pepper
Nonstick cooking spray
1 medium apple, cored and coarsely chopped
¼ cup sliced onion
1 clove garlic, minced
6 cups packaged prewashed fresh spinach

Preparation
1. For glaze, in a small microwave-safe bowl combine apple jelly, soy sauce, thyme, lemon peel, and ginger. Microwave, uncovered, on 100% power (high) for 60 to 90 seconds or just until jelly is melted, stirring once. Reserve 2 tablespoons of the glaze.
2. Season chicken with salt and pepper. 
3. Place chicken on the unheated rack of a broiler pan. Broil 4 to 5 inches from the heat for 12 to 15 minutes or until chicken is tender and no longer pink, turning once halfway through the broiling time and brushing with the remaining glaze during the last 5 minutes of broiling. Discard remainder of glazed used as a brush-on.
4. Meanwhile, coat an unheated large nonstick saucepan with nonstick cooking spray. Preheat over medium heat. Add apple, onion, and garlic to hot saucepan; cook and stir for 3 minutes. Stir in the reserved 2 tablespoons glaze; bring to boiling. Add spinach; toss just until wilted.
5. To serve, slice each chicken breast half crosswise into 6 to 8 pieces. Divide spinach mixture between 2 dinner plates. Top with sliced chicken.

Tip: You can substitute ½ teaspoon dried thyme (crushed) for 2 teaspoons fresh.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 1 chicken breast half and ½ cup spinach

Per serving: 312 calories; 2 g fat(0 g sat); 5 g fiber; 46 g carbohydrates; 30 g protein; 186 mcg folate; 66 mg cholesterol; 31 g sugars; 8,536 IU vitamin A; 34 mg vitamin C; 121 mg calcium; 4 mg iron; 555 mg sodium; 875 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (171% daily value), Vitamin C (57% dv), Folate (46% dv), Iron (22% dv)

Carbohydrate Servings: 3

Exchanges: 3 vegetable, 1 fruit, 1 other carb, 3 lean meat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/259716/apple-glazed-chicken-with-spinach/?did=176127&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_100317&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=176127&mid=9320348910

Black Bean and Sweet Potato Chili Recipe (Vegan, Gluten-free)

I have to confess, chili is not actually one of my favorite of vegetarian meals, but even I couldn't stop eating this vegetarian and vegan black bean chili with sweet potatoes, it was just so flavorful! The sweet potatoes and carrots match perfectly with the spiciness of the fresh chili flavor. And, with more than 20 grams of protein per serving, this is an excellent source of protein for anyone: vegetarians, vegans and kids!

Prep: 10 mins,
Cook: 25 mins
Yield: 5-6 servings

Ingredientgs
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 small onion, diced
2 small sweet potatoes, peeled and chopped
2 medium carrots, sliced
1/2 red bell pepper, chopped (optional)
2 tbsp olive oil
1 15 ounce can black beans (or a little less than two cups, if you're cooking them fresh)
1 15 ounce can diced tomatoes or tomato sauce
1/2 cup water or vegetable broth (make sure your broth is gluten-free if needed)
1 tbsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp cayenne (or to taste)
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper

Directions
1. Saute the onions and garlic in olive oil for a minute or two, then add in the sweet potatoes, carrots and bell pepper until the onions are soft, about 5-6 minutes.
2. Next, reduce the heat to medium low, and add in the all of the remaining ingredients, stirring to combine well.
3. Allow your chili to simmer, partially covered and stirring occasionally over medium-low heat, for about 20-25 minutes, until flavors have mingled and the sweet potatoes, carrots and bell peppers are soft.

Nutritional information per serving: (Based on five servings): Calories: 427, Calories from Fat: 67

Daily Value: Total Fat: 7.5g, 12% - Saturated Fat: 1.2g, 6% - Trans Fat: 0g - Cholesterol: 0mg - Sodium: 368mg, 15% - Total Carbohydrates: 72.0g, 24% - Dietary Fiber: 17.3g, 69% - Protein: 21.4g

Vitamin A 289% - Vitamin C 65% - Calcium 15% - Iron 31%

http://www.thespruce.com/black-bean-vegetarian-chili-sweet-potatoes-3377973?utm_campaign=ROD_food&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=10798401&utm_term=bouncex

Apple Cranberry Crumble Bars

Apple Cranberry Crumble Bars are a sweet and crunchy treat that celebrates the fall season.

POSTED by JAMIE OF MYBAKINGADDICTION.COM
PREP TIME: 30 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 40 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 10 MINUTES
YIELD: 18 BARS

Ingredients:

For the crust:
1½ sticks (3/4 cup) unsalted butter
½ cup sugar
1½ cup flour
¼ teaspoon kosher salt

For the filling:
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
¼ cup brown sugar
4 apples (we used honey crisp)
1 cup dried cranberries
2 teaspoons cinnamon
¼ teaspoon nutmeg
½ cup water

For the topping:
½ cup pecans, finely chopped
1½ cups quick oats
1 cup flour
¾ cup brown sugar
¾ teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
1½ sticks (3/4 cup) frozen butter

Directions:

To make the crust: 
1. Preheat the oven to 375°. Line the bottom of a 10x13 baking dish with parchment paper.
2. In a mixer, beat the butter and sugar until light and fluffy (about 2 minutes). 
3. Slowly add the flour and salt and mix until soft dough forms.
4. Press dough into bottom of pan and a ½ inch up the sides.
5. Bake in the oven until golden brown, about 20 minutes.
6. Remove and allow to cool.

To make the filling: 
1. In a large sauté pan, melt butter and brown sugar over low heat.
2.Peel, core and dice apples into ¼" pieces. Add to pan and cook for about 8 minutes until apples have softened. Add the cinnamon and nutmeg and cook until caramelized.
Note: Add water as needed to prevent apples from sticking.
3. Add cranberries and remove from heat.
4. Stir until combined and allow mixture to cool.

To make the topping: 
1. Combine oats, flour, brown sugar, cinnamon, baking soda, pecans and salt.
2. Cut frozen butter into ¼ inch pieces and add to oat mixture and using your hands. Squeeze butter into mixture until butter is a mealy consitancy.

To assemble: 
1. Spread apple cranberry mixture over crust and then top with crumble topping.
2. Bake until golden brown, about 45 minutes.
3. Remove from oven and allow to cool completely.
4. Remove from pan. Cut and serve

http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/apple-cranberry-crumble-bars/

Mushroom and Sage Vegan Lasagna

Prep time: 30 mins
Cook time: 50 mins
Total time: 1 hour 20 mins
Author: Heather Crosby
Serves: 8 servings

Ingredients
½ cup (70 g) raw, unsalted almonds
¼ cup (25 g) raw, unsalted pecans
1 tablespoon + 2 teaspoons unrefined coconut oil
1¼ teaspoons sea salt, plus more to taste
Fresh-cracked black pepper
Pinch of fresh-ground nutmeg
3 large leaves kale, chopped into small pieces
One 9-ounce (255 g) package gluten-free lasagna noodles
2½ cups (340 g) cashews, soaked 4 to 6 hours, drained, and rinsed
1½ cups (360 ml) water
½ cup (65 g) pine nuts, toasted
3 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
5 to 6 sage leaves
1½ pounds (680 g) cremini mushrooms, sliced
2 large shallots, sliced or diced (about 1 cup/80 g)
1 tablespoon Sucanat or coconut palm sugar
2 to 3 tablespoons dry white wine (optional)
2 24-ounce (680 g) jars pasta sauce

Instructions
1. Preheat the oven to 375°F (190°C).
2. In a food processor, pulse together the almonds, pecans, 1 teaspoon of the oil, ¼ teaspoon of the salt, a few grinds of pepper, and the nutmeg until dusty. 
3. Add the kale and pulse 3 times.
4. Prepare the noodles according to the box instructions-layer them in rows on sheets of parchment to keep the noodles from sticking to each other.
5. Make a cashew cream sauce by blending the cashews, water, pine nuts, lemon juice, 2 teaspoons of the oil, 1 teaspoon of the salt, and the sage until smooth.
6. Place the remaining 2 teaspoons oil, mushrooms, shallots, Sucanat, and a pinch of salt in a skillet heated to medium. Stir occasionally for 7 to 10 minutes, until they caramelize and brown. Add the wine (if using), stir for 2 more minutes or until it cooks off, and remove from the heat.
7. Add 3 spoonfuls of tomato sauce into a lasagna pan; spread it around and top with noodles side by side. Spread a few spoonfuls of tomato sauce and cashew cream sauce over the noodles. Sprinkle with the mushrooms, season the layer with a pinch of salt and fresh pepper, then top with another layer of noodles. Repeat these steps, seasoning each layer with a pinch of salt and pepper, until all the noodles, sauces, and mushrooms are used.
8. Sprinkle with the almond-pecan-kale topping, cover with parchment, and bake for 20 minutes.
9. Remove the parchment and bake 20 more minutes until bubbling.

https://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/mushroom-sage-vegan-lasagna?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoDairyFree+%28Go+Dairy+Free%29

STUFFED POBLANOS

Try this unique side dish the next time you are serving Mexican food. Poblanos are those extra dark long green peppers, they are considered a mild chili pepper often served stuffed with cheese. Here I stuff them with beans and butternut squash, making them vegan and parve for an anytime meal or side.

45MIN DURATION
30MIN COOK TIME
15MIN PREP TIME
6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS
4 large poblano peppers: 3 halved lengthwise, 1 finely chopped
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, such as Colavita
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 cup peeled and finely chopped butternut squash
1 (14-ounce) can black beans, rinsed and drained
Garnish: ¼ cup torn fresh cilantro leaves

PREPARATION
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. 
2. Place three halved peppers in a 9- x 13-inch baking pan and pour boiling water over them, enough to cover. Cover with plastic wrap and set aside. 
3. Heat evoo in a small sauté pan over medium-high heat. Add onions, the finely chopped pepper, squash, and black beans. Cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally and lightly mashing the beans. Remove from heat. 
4. Drain the peppers and fill them with the vegetable stuffing. Place stuffed peppers back in the baking pan. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes. 
5. Serve topped with cilantro.

Recipe courtesy of Quick & Kosher: Meals in Minutes by Jamie Geller (Feldheim 2010).

https://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/stuffed-poblanos/?utm_source=Joy%20of%20Kosher&utm_campaign=62bbcb5c5c-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_07_24&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-62bbcb5c5c-9794325

STUFFED TOMATOES

The great combination of feta cheese, tomatoes and olives are a sure-hit as stuffed tomatoes.

10 MINDURATION
10 MINPREP TIME
4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS
4 Roma tomatoes
4 tablespoons chopped onions
8 Greek olives
8 tablespoons crumbled feta cheese or goat cheese
8 slices cucumbers (thin slices).
Basil
Olive oil

PREPARATION
1. Cut flat ends on top and bottom of tomatoes and then cut tomatoes in half. Seed with spoon to keep shell intact.
2. Add 1/2 tablespoon onions, 1 olive, 1 tablespoon feta to each half. Drizzle olive oil over each half.
3. Add 1 slice of cucumber to each half. 
4. Rip an appropriately-sized piece of basil and place on top.

Note: This recipe can be doubled or tripled.

https://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/stuffed-tomatoes/?utm_source=Joy%20of%20Kosher&utm_campaign=62bbcb5c5c-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_07_24&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-62bbcb5c5c-9794325

The day is half gone and I haven't been in the shower yet. So while you read recipes I will take a shower. --- Sam


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

Is there a pattern for this outfit? I would love to get the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

Is there a pattern for this outfit? I would love to get the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

Is there a pattern for this outfit? I would love to get the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute!, but don't people wear long on pants on their babies in winter there?


They are all bundled up when they go outside Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I love them both!


Thank you Norma


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dad died on a sisters 5th birthday and was buried on a brothers 10th birthday.


Was there no choice as to the burial date? It couldn't have been done the day after his birthday?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I DVRed last nights Outlander but DH fell asleep with the remote clutched tight ???? so I didn't watch it yet????


I watched it last night, you're going to need tissues! ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sharon, thanks for sharing the great pictures, always nice to on a "virtual vacation"????
> 
> Margaret, cute Elizabeth wants baby to be in the phone.
> 
> Well, it started raining about 4 so everything is totally wet, the good news, no snow yet, hope stays away. We are supposed to get a balmy. High of 2c/36F & more rain or snow????


It's a cloudy humid 68F today after the 2 3/4" of rain we got yesterday, curtesy of hurricane Nate. Have not had the news on to see how bad the south got it again. Hopefully not too bad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is bronchialitis ( i got the word wrong) and no antibiotics coz its viral. So they just do the air flow tube and also gastric feeding tube. The air flow helps open the airways, they turned it down to half this morning and I think DD is allowed to try a proper feed shortly. She is on the improve. Doctors will check again in the morning. Nurses have been lovely.


Good news!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I immediately thought of strawberry shortcake when I read through the sweet biscuit recipe (without the glaze, I think.) And I can vouch for the black bean sweet potato chili. Our chef makes one that seems very like it; the girls love it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning folks. Yipeee my man is home!
He got in at 1.30am and hit the sack as soon as could. He’s only had 4 hours sleep but is up and making himself some breakfast.
I’m thinking an early night tonight!
Sonja that wee Frozen outfit is just the cutest! I just love seeing your creations, each one so special. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a service here- St John Caring Caller, which does the phone call at an interval requested by the person. it works on a volunteer basis, and I have a lovely caller- Val by name. St John also do the medical alert buttons, but they cost rather a lot.


I'm glad you have someone calling to check on you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about the miss and it would be a very expensive fix.


It sure would be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember sleeping under tons of comforters when we were living in pennsylvania - they were heavy but they made me feel secure and warm. now i don't like anything heavy on the bed - i need to buy an electric blanket - mine gave up the ghost last winter. i would like to buy a new bed and mattress. actually Heidi has the bed frame -
> i need to buy a full size mattress. i like the queen i have but it takes up too much room. i thought about a single bed but that just sounds a little small. i also need a new front door with storm door. i would like a full glass door and storm door. i think the blanket will need to wait a bit. i don't think the door and storm door will be that expensive - it will be the labor to put it in that will break the bank. --- sam
> 
> need


For a queen size electric blanket at Walmart it will be about $80. I just priced a new one for our king size and it's $99. If I remember right there was about a$10 difference between each size.

Are your doors standard size? Lowes and Home Depot have someone that does installation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you have someone calling to check on you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are back from vacation. Matthew and I had a great time. I need some sleep now.


Glad you made it safely home


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


That's wonderful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, sweet outfit!


Thank you Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Kitchen bench top.... I think you call them counter top? I am sure someone else has answered this though.


Yes, cabinets and counter tops.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Funny story today.... Serena and I were playing here and she looks at me and quietly says..."we are all alone"... I said "are we"? "I am here with you and you are here with me, we are together". She then says "but where are our parents?". hahahha so funny, I said "but I am a grown up and looking after you, I am your Nanna". It was as if she was thinking that we were BOTH little kids and oh where are our parents to look after us...LOL :sm11:


 :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a very cute set - love the hat. --- sam


Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


Cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks machriste - now that i look at the recipe it would make a delicious short cake - would i omit the glaze - i'm not sure. --- sam



machriste said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I immediately thought of strawberry shortcake when I read through the sweet biscuit recipe (without the glaze, I think.) And I can vouch for the black bean sweet potato chili. Our chef makes one that seems very like it; the girls love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will look into that. thanks tami. i do need a new door before winter starts. i wish we had a home depot - they are my favorite big box store. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> For a queen size electric blanket at Walmart it will be about $80. I just priced a new one for our king size and it's $99. If I remember right there was about a$10 difference between each size.
> 
> Are your doors standard size? Lowes and Home Depot have someone that does installation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

can said:


> Is there a pattern for this outfit? I would love to get the pattern. Thank you.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will visit often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning folks. Yipeee my man is home!
> He got in at 1.30am and hit the sack as soon as could. He's only had 4 hours sleep but is up and making himself some breakfast.
> I'm thinking an early night tonight!
> Sonja that wee Frozen outfit is just the cutest! I just love seeing your creations, each one so special. ????


Yay! Glad Stu made it safely home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will look into that. thanks tami. i do need a new door before winter starts. i wish we had a home depot - they are my favorite big box store. --- sam


You are welcome. We have both here. We like Menards better but have to go to Sandusky for that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've made black bean chili very similar to that recipe; I put crumbled tofu in mine. The kids never knew it wasn't meat! 

Glad to hear Penelope is home and that Stu made it back safely.

I've seen some footage of Mississippi from the hurricane--not good, but it could have been worse. I'm really tired of hurricanes and I'm nowhere near them!

Hope all are having a good day/night. Blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, bookmarked stuffed poblados to cook later this week. 50mph winds, FM has kicked in so beef veggie soup on stove, in bed with electric blanket on. Stopped by to love on Buddha Buddy, Lucky as Jane out of town for day. We meditated half an hour. He has sit down pat now so will move on to down command.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning folks. Yipeee my man is home!
> He got in at 1.30am and hit the sack as soon as could. He's only had 4 hours sleep but is up and making himself some breakfast.
> I'm thinking an early night tonight!
> Sonja that wee Frozen outfit is just the cutest! I just love seeing your creations, each one so special. ????


Fan, thank you, couldn't think of the Disney character. Glad your DH is home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Funny story today.... Serena and I were playing here and she looks at me and quietly says..."we are all alone"... I said "are we"? "I am here with you and you are here with me, we are together". She then says "but where are our parents?". hahahha so funny, I said "but I am a grown up and looking after you, I am your Nanna". It was as if she was thinking that we were BOTH little kids and oh where are our parents to look after us...LOL :sm11:


Sounds like she is having fun playing with you. I am happy to read that the baby is doing better and back home. I had breathing worries with my oldest son. It is so scary.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Some pictures of the efforts of this weekend. I really didn't take pictures as I was busy teaching. I even taught my 7 year old great nephew how to cast on and knit. He will catch on quickly if he decides to stick with it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


Delighted to hear the wee one is home and doing well! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! Glad Stu made it safely home.


Thank you, he's a happy but tired boy. He's gone to work but think he'll be home fairly early.
Meanwhile I'm off later, for final rehearsals before the Pamper day tomorrow. I've been practising the "walk", and putting on makeup.
I don't wear makeup much, but have enough to get by, without looking like a clown face. ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, thank you, couldn't think of the Disney character. Glad your DH is home.


I know what you mean hard to remember so many characters. I love Olaf the snowman he's so cute and funny in the movie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Kitchen bench top.... I think you call them counter top? I am sure someone else has answered this though.


And we call them worktops.....divided by a common language! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Funny story today.... Serena and I were playing here and she looks at me and quietly says..."we are all alone"... I said "are we"? "I am here with you and you are here with me, we are together". She then says "but where are our parents?". hahahha so funny, I said "but I am a grown up and looking after you, I am your Nanna". It was as if she was thinking that we were BOTH little kids and oh where are our parents to look after us...LOL :sm11:


Funny how their little minds work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

can said:


> Is there a pattern for this outfit? I would love to get the pattern. Thank you.


I'm sorry I didn't use a pattern


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We also call those in garages work benches... :sm24:


And so do we!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


That is great - especially the hat! :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja the snowman outfit is adorable.

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. I had today off from work with intentions of doing laundry and other housework, instead I slept in, took my boys to lunch to celebrate oldest son's birthday. We stopped for milk and tea then came home. I watched some YouTube videos and took a nap. Now it is time to take Matthew to art class.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know what you mean hard to remember so many characters. I love Olaf the snowman he's so cute and funny in the movie.


????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, I'm tired just reading about your week! Don't forget to rest.


After getting home from the gym, couldn't find my phone, finally found it at Marla's but it was a tense little while until I discovered it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are back from vacation. Matthew and I had a great time. I need some sleep now.


So glad you had a good time, did you have to be at work today?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


Fabulous, that is great news indeed. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Funny story today.... Serena and I were playing here and she looks at me and quietly says..."we are all alone"... I said "are we"? "I am here with you and you are here with me, we are together". She then says "but where are our parents?". hahahha so funny, I said "but I am a grown up and looking after you, I am your Nanna". It was as if she was thinking that we were BOTH little kids and oh where are our parents to look after us...LOL :sm11:


Lol, too funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope you have had a Happy Columbus Day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


That's adorable!!! You just need Heather's Olaf to go with it. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to YWCO for weight room orientation. It was great. The plan is to go daily with M,W,F doing weights & water exercise and T,Th doing cycling and treadmill. May alternate with their Silver Yoga (yoga in a chair) some too. Of course, we shall see how it goes. The tough part will be getting my butt there! Wish me luck as I really, really need to do this. 

Mary/Pacer the pillow cases are wonderful; sure the kids has a great time. It seems like you had a good trip and classes with the kids. Glad you made it home safely. Fan, also glad your Stu is back safely home. 

Recipes sound really good Sam. Thanks for posting them. 

Caught up and am going to knit and hit call it an early night tonight. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some pictures of the efforts of this weekend. I really didn't take pictures as I was busy teaching. I even taught my 7 year old great nephew how to cast on and knit. He will catch on quickly if he decides to stick with it.


Love WI cheese - there's another cheese place I need to share with you the next time we talk.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

here’s what am modelling tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sonja the snowman outfit is adorable.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. I had today off from work with intentions of doing laundry and other housework, instead I slept in, took my boys to lunch to celebrate oldest son's birthday. We stopped for milk and tea then came home. I watched some YouTube videos and took a nap. Now it is time to take Matthew to art class.


You actually had some rest-good for you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


Neat clothing. You will look fabulous as you do the walk. Good on you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat clothing. You will look fabulous as you do the walk. Good on you.


Thank you, I hope so. These colours except for purples are not my usual taste, but they look good surprisingly. 
We have some lovely dangly earrings also, which is another thing I don't normally wear, prefer the studded ones.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


Beautiful outfits for a beautiful gal! :sm01:

Glad you got some rest, Mary. Happy birthday to your DS.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful outfits for a beautiful gal! :sm01:
> 
> Glad you got some rest, Mary. Happy birthday to your DS.


Thank you very much appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


Those are really lovely. You will be so glamorous and what a compliment it is to you to still have the figure to walk the catwalk. You Go Girl!!! Hoping Julie will be there to cheer you on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sonja the snowman outfit is adorable.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. I had today off from work with intentions of doing laundry and other housework, instead I slept in, took my boys to lunch to celebrate oldest son's birthday. We stopped for milk and tea then came home. I watched some YouTube videos and took a nap. Now it is time to take Matthew to art class.


Happy Birthday to your oldest son. Glad you got some much needed rest. Those vacations can sure be tiring.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> After getting home from the gym, couldn't find my phone, finally found it at Marla's but it was a tense little while until I discovered it.


Do you have a locate phone setting on your phone? I've used that several times. The computer has an app that identifies the phones and locates them. Won't tell you what room they are in but at least you know if it is home or where you last were.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to YWCO for weight room orientation. It was great. The plan is to go daily with M,W,F doing weights & water exercise and T,Th doing cycling and treadmill. May alternate with their Silver Yoga (yoga in a chair) some too. Of course, we shall see how it goes. The tough part will be getting my butt there! Wish me luck as I really, really need to do this.
> 
> Mary/Pacer the pillow cases are wonderful; sure the kids has a great time. It seems like you had a good trip and classes with the kids. Glad you made it home safely. Fan, also glad your Stu is back safely home.
> 
> ...


 :sm17:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those are really lovely. You will be so glamorous and what a compliment it is to you to still have the figure to walk the catwalk. You Go Girl!!! Hoping Julie will be there to cheer you on.


Yes Julie is going to be taking the money at the door. Thanks for compliment it'll be a blast!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Yes Julie is going to be taking the money at the door. Thanks for compliment it'll be a blast!!


Have fun tomorrow, both of you. Hopefully we will see lots of photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope those of you in the path of that hurricane don't get too much rain or flooding, Mother Nature has sure been in a bad mood recently, I know this recent hurricane brought flooding to coastal areas but at least it didn't come ashore with such terrible winds.
> We aren't too worried about the crops yet, as long as we don't get a big dump of snow, I'm sure they will get them off. When I was growing up often much of the harvest was done in October & even into early November. Now that we grow peas in this area(not something we grew when I was young) harvest starts in August & with new farming practices wheat is harvested standing so dries faster, that's done earlier & usually better quality than before. Canola has to be swathed & actually benefits from being rained on as when cut many of the seeds are still green, the rain & laying in the swath allows the seeds to cure, it often takes a month after swathed for it to be ready. The bonus is, it's a really "fluffy" swath so it dries fairly fast after a rain. There's some other crops still out but mostly canola now. We are at the northern edge of where commercial crops are grown so it's sometimes a challenge


So interesting Bonnie. Thank you for all the information. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Have fun tomorrow, both of you. Hopefully we will see lots of photos.


Thank you we will!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be about right, Daralene! We are hoping for a better summer than last year! Thanks!


It would be nice if you had good weather so you could walk enjoying no longer being in pain from your hip. Are you able to walk without assistance from a walker or cane now?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I hope so. These colours except for purples are not my usual taste, but they look good surprisingly.
> We have some lovely dangly earrings also, which is another thing I don't normally wear, prefer the studded ones.


You'll look "mavelous, Darlin!"


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bookmarked stuffed poblados to cook later this week. 50mph winds, FM has kicked in so beef veggie soup on stove, in bed with electric blanket on. Stopped by to love on Buddha Buddy, Lucky as Jane out of town for day. We meditated half an hour. He has sit down pat now so will move on to down command.


The lady from the farmers market that we get a lot of our produce from called today and asked how many fire roasted poblano's and anaheim peppers I wanted as they needed to get the picked with the cold coming in tonight, so I ordered 2 lbs of poblano's and 1 lb of anaheims. I'll stuff them and them package them for the freezer in individual sized portions for both David on the road and me at home. 
:sm02: Great way to train the pup. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some pictures of the efforts of this weekend. I really didn't take pictures as I was busy teaching. I even taught my 7 year old great nephew how to cast on and knit. He will catch on quickly if he decides to stick with it.


Those are great! That is a great activity for a birthday party. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, lots of crop still out, some still standing as they combine it that way if possible somthe snow is a real concern for it. My sister said there was snow on the ground at the lake yesterday morning, 12 miles east of us & snowed about 1/2 way home last night. Yesterday morning just a skif on our deck but nothing this morning. It's really windy this morning but at least it's clear, the suns not really up enough yet to be sunny, -4C/25F so cool with the wind.
> DH Just chased 100's of Canada geese off the pea stubble, he's hoping to get some ducks coming as he wants to hunt more of them but the geese will clean up all the peas if he lets them. Chased 5 deer out of the garden this morning, trying to get into the fence I put up as DH still hasn't connected the fencer but at least they were outside it, once the power is on, they will get a rude education????


Oh dear, lots of things to worry about.

You mentioned re: down that you were to lazy. Not sure what it was in regards to, perhaps ducks, but I must say, "lazy" is not in my vocabulary anywhere when it comes to describing you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja the snowman outfit is adorable.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. I had today off from work with intentions of doing laundry and other housework, instead I slept in, took my boys to lunch to celebrate oldest son's birthday. We stopped for milk and tea then came home. I watched some YouTube videos and took a nap. Now it is time to take Matthew to art class.


I'd say after your fast and furious trip, a down day is just what was called for. 
Happy birthday to your DS1!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


How adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to YWCO for weight room orientation. It was great. The plan is to go daily with M,W,F doing weights & water exercise and T,Th doing cycling and treadmill. May alternate with their Silver Yoga (yoga in a chair) some too. Of course, we shall see how it goes. The tough part will be getting my butt there! Wish me luck as I really, really need to do this.
> 
> Mary/Pacer the pillow cases are wonderful; sure the kids has a great time. It seems like you had a good trip and classes with the kids. Glad you made it home safely. Fan, also glad your Stu is back safely home.
> 
> ...


Find a workout buddy, or a couple of them, and text each other that you'll be there, keeps you accountable to someone other than yourself, Donna and I do that, if we know the other is going we don't want to let them down by not going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


Oooh, lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you have a locate phone setting on your phone? I've used that several times. The computer has an app that identifies the phones and locates them. Won't tell you what room they are in but at least you know if it is home or where you last were.


It was at Marla's, I had a strong feeling that it was, I had just put it on a counter that I rarely sit it on. But I do need to see about an app, I rarely misplace it but when I do, it's a doozy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope the test for your uncle brings good news.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That a pretty full week. I much prefer to have nothing much on the schedule ????


AMEN to that!!! lolol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a lovely surprise today. DIL, her mother, and DGD had to take off quickly to try and see DIL's mother's sister. She apparently was doing quite poorly. Thankfully they are home now and all is ok with the sister. We got to pick up the DGS's after a rehearsal and take them to get white button down shirts and then out to dinner, where our son joined us. So surprising that DGS's are now wearing men's shirts and I think they will both be taller than their dad and grandfather. We feel like the little people now. They are so polite and loving. I'm quite impressed with them as teenagers and had figured I would want to move back to Germany when they hit their teens but think I'll hang around. :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, went to music store today. Sign said open 9-4, not open. This is about fourth time I have gone there when suppose to be open and he isn’t. Grr. I wanna play my dulcimer! Not a large problem, just annoying.
My DD Amy and granddaughters spent the night at their other grandmothers due to wildfires around Napa. Schools are closed. Praying for all affected by fires this horrendous year for wildfires.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It was at Marla's, I had a strong feeling that it was, I had just put it on a counter that I rarely sit it on. But I do need to see about an app, I rarely misplace it but when I do, it's a doozy. lol


Glad you found it where you thought it was. I had read it was at Marla's but we just had to use the locate app on DH's phone so thought I would mention it. It's an iPhone so not sure about other brands, but it really is nice. Of course if the phone is turned off or battery is dead I don't think it works.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, went to music store today. Sign said open 9-4, not open. This is about fourth time I have gone there when suppose to be open and he isn't. Grr. I wanna play my dulcimer! Not a large problem, just annoying.
> My DD Amy and granddaughters spent the night at their other grandmothers due to wildfires around Napa. Schools are closed. Praying for all affected by fires this horrendous year for wildfires.


That is no fun going there with them not being open. Hope they have a phone # so you can call and set up a time when he will be there. I know it is relaxing to play the dulcimer, but this sounds quite time consuming and stressful. 
So sorry about the wildfire and such a beautiful area too. Glad DD and DGDs have a place to stay and hope the fire is ended soon with no loss of life.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you, I am of course so relieved family is safe. Yes, I love Napa area. As to the music store, he has phone number but message says he screens all calls and doesn’t recipognize my number. Left msg with my cell number. It is Columbus Day but most stores open. He is not well liked by music community in town but he is the only game in town.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


I can hardly wait to see the photos of you in these.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely surprise today. DIL, her mother, and DGD had to take off quickly to try and see DIL's mother's sister. She apparently was doing quite poorly. Thankfully they are home now and all is ok with the sister. We got to pick up the DGS's after a rehearsal and take them to get white button down shirts and then out to dinner, where our son joined us. So surprising that DGS's are now wearing men's shirts and I think they will both be taller than their dad and grandfather. We feel like the little people now. They are so polite and loving. I'm quite impressed with them as teenagers and had figured I would want to move back to Germany when they hit their teens but think I'll hang around. :sm23:


Good that the sister is okay, and wonderful that you had some good time with the grandsons and your son. 
Lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, went to music store today. Sign said open 9-4, not open. This is about fourth time I have gone there when suppose to be open and he isn't. Grr. I wanna play my dulcimer! Not a large problem, just annoying.
> My DD Amy and granddaughters spent the night at their other grandmothers due to wildfires around Napa. Schools are closed. Praying for all affected by fires this horrendous year for wildfires.


I really dislike when shops do that, if the sign says they'll be open, they need to be open. I've started looking them up online and seeing if hours are posted there, sometimes they update them better there to say whether they are open or closed on days previously scheduled for open. 
That is scary, I sure hope that all are safe and little damage to properties and no loss of lives for the people that live and work in the area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


I must remember my camera!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those are really lovely. You will be so glamorous and what a compliment it is to you to still have the figure to walk the catwalk. You Go Girl!!! Hoping Julie will be there to cheer you on.


Gotta be there- I check people in the door- and collect the loot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must remember my camera!


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It would be nice if you had good weather so you could walk enjoying no longer being in pain from your hip. Are you able to walk without assistance from a walker or cane now?


 :sm24: Not yet.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got back from rehearsals. It’s quite hot work doing the walking and changing outfits. Thank you all for lovely comments. I hope I do them justice.
I have a little sewing job to do on the long purple evening dress, it’s to have long organza ribbons in a big bow flowing down the back. Easy to slip stitch on.
Right now I need some water and something to eat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got back from rehearsals. It's quite hot work doing the walking and changing outfits. Thank you all for lovely comments. I hope I do them justice.
> I have a little sewing job to do on the long purple evening dress, it's to have long organza ribbons in a big bow flowing down the back. Easy to slip stitch on.
> Right now I need some water and something to eat.


Getting in and out of all those outfits quickly is a workout on it's own.

You will do wonderfully!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> That is a long trip. Are you driving by yourself? Helps me remember how big Australia is, like driving across the USA. Be sure to drink lots of water, get out of the car and walk every half hour or so to avoid blood clots in your legs and have a great trip. You will see lots of the country.
> 
> Good to hear that Penelope is doing better. Always a worry with little ones when they get sick, they go down so fast.
> Roast and apples in the Instant Pot. Hoping it will be very tasty when it comes out. Potatoes are ready to go in the small oven.


By myself which is why I am taking 3 days. Only 5 hours actual driving time each day so plenty of time to stop on the way. If had two could easily do it in two days. And once I could have done it in two days but don't fancy following up one 7 hours of actual driving with the same the second day. If I was to drive to Melbourne which is 8 hours driving I would do it in one day as no need to do the same the next day. Mind you last time I wanted the car in Melbourne I put it on the train. I had just had shoulder issues and no way could I drive that long in one day. Then I was needing to meet David early the next morning so would have needed 2 nights accommodation. And the train was lovely and relaxing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Getting in and out of all those outfits quickly is a workout on it's own.
> 
> You will do wonderfully!!!


Thank you. Stu just came in and said wow, you're going to be busy. Ain't that the truth!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I see have I have over 20 pages to read so will try and not comment.
Yesterday I ended up out nearly all day- spent a few hours looking at windows so we can decide what we want to do with them and get them ordered. Planning on putting them in in February as need building work done. Told David I had to have a usable kitchen by then as the windows are going into the area that is used as a kitchen and almost everything else room currently. 
But the kitchen and the windows (plus sanding polishing etc of the floor which will be done straight after the windows) are the last big things. Then David can start finishing of each room. We'll see what actually happens!

And then when I got home from knitting we had a power blackout. And the only device that was low on power was my iPhone which is the only one with internet access not reliant on power!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> benches - i know what we call a bench - but i am not sure that is what you are talking about. --- sam


Benches are for sitting on.
But we also have bench tops in the kitchen so these are the benches Cathy meant.
And here I am immediately posting when I am sure you have already had an answer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you. Stu just came in and said wow, you're going to be busy. Ain't that the truth!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I see have I have over 20 pages to read so will try and not comment.
> Yesterday I ended up out nearly all day- spent a few hours looking at windows so we can decide what we want to do with them and get them ordered. Planning on putting them in in February as need building work done. Told David I had to have a usable kitchen by then as the windows are going into the area that is used as a kitchen and almost everything else room currently.
> But the kitchen and the windows (plus sanding polishing etc of the floor which will be done straight after the windows) are the last big things. Then David can start finishing of each room. We'll see what actually happens!
> 
> And then when I got home from knitting we had a power blackout. And the only device that was low on power was my iPhone which is the only one with internet access not reliant on power!


What a day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, yes, you well know the danger and horror of fire. California has been hit hard this year, as has a great deal of the West.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, looked him up on line says open 10-6 Mon-Sat. Sign on door says closed Sat & Sun. Well see if he is open tomorrow. How he stays in business is beyond me. He’s been this unreliable for years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, looked him up on line says open 10-6 Mon-Sat. Sign on door says closed Sat & Sun. Well see if he is open tomorrow. How he stays in business is beyond me. He's been this unreliable for years.


Goodness, that really is no way to do business, I guess he figures he has you all over a barrel being the only music shop in town, but with the internet he may well lose what business he has.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, yes, you well know the danger and horror of fire. California has been hit hard this year, as has a great deal of the West.


Yes, it's very scary, so devastating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I’m glad your DD & GD have a safe place to stay, hope the fires are under control soon.

Mary, great pillow cases, I bet the kids had a great time making them. I’m glad you got some rest today, you sure push yourself hard. Happy birthday to your DS

Daralene, great you got out for supper with your son & GKs

Fan. Lovely outfits, hope there will be photos & you & Julie have a great time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Some pictures of the efforts of this weekend. I really didn't take pictures as I was busy teaching. I even taught my 7 year old great nephew how to cast on and knit. He will catch on quickly if he decides to stick with it.


Lovely pictures Mary, . Great idea for the pillow cases they look lovely
Glad you got plenty of rest


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's just after midnight here, whoohoo, I met the deadline I had set for myself for the sock, so now I am of to bed. 
Have a great night or afternoon/morning depending on where you are.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


Looks great, I love the beads. Glad you found your phone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> After getting home from the gym, couldn't find my phone, finally found it at Marla's but it was a tense little while until I discovered it.


I was like that last week, while waiting for my son , I knew I had dropped it in the bag but couldn't find it , when I got home there it was at the bottom of the bag


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's adorable!!! You just need Heather's Olaf to go with it. :sm24:


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


Lovely outfits fan, a bit dark for my taste but I think they will look nice on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How adorable.


Thank you Daralene 
Sounds like you had a nice time with grandsons and son , wonderful when you get lovely surprises


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


I like that , it's very pretty , would have to roll up the jeans to show off the beautiful cuff????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely outfits fan, a bit dark for my taste but I think they will look nice on


We didn't get a choice re colours, but they look ok for my skin tone. The coordinator lady chose them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bit of fun for the winter season ,


Gorgeous as always Sonja! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> And we are there with love; it's the best thing about the Tea Party!


 :sm11: (I wish there was a heart smiley on here to choose from)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous as always Sonja! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy and here is a heart smiley for you and everyone else ????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Some pictures of the efforts of this weekend. I really didn't take pictures as I was busy teaching. I even taught my 7 year old great nephew how to cast on and knit. He will catch on quickly if he decides to stick with it.


Nice photos and welcome back. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> And we call them worktops.....divided by a common language! :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


Those are very elegant :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, went to music store today. Sign said open 9-4, not open. This is about fourth time I have gone there when suppose to be open and he isn't. Grr. I wanna play my dulcimer! Not a large problem, just annoying.
> My DD Amy and granddaughters spent the night at their other grandmothers due to wildfires around Napa. Schools are closed. Praying for all affected by fires this horrendous year for wildfires.


The fires have been on our news. My prayers for all there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


That is very pretty ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to YWCO for weight room orientation. It was great. The plan is to go daily with M,W,F doing weights & water exercise and T,Th doing cycling and treadmill. May alternate with their Silver Yoga (yoga in a chair) some too. Of course, we shall see how it goes. The tough part will be getting my butt there! Wish me luck as I really, really need to do this.
> 
> Mary/Pacer the pillow cases are wonderful; sure the kids has a great time. It seems like you had a good trip and classes with the kids. Glad you made it home safely. Fan, also glad your Stu is back safely home.
> 
> ...


Wow Gwen you sure will be getting fit I reckon... good luck with it all. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I hope so. These colours except for purples are not my usual taste, but they look good surprisingly.
> We have some lovely dangly earrings also, which is another thing I don't normally wear, prefer the studded ones.


Nice looking outfits... enjoy tomorrow. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat clothing. You will look fabulous as you do the walk. Good on you.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


That is lovely! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


Are these to be for you? Looking good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy and here is a heart smiley for you and everyone else ????????


Thanks, i cant do that on my laptop and I wish KP had one amongst the smileys to choose from


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That should be a lovely little vacation/trip, will you catch up with Denise (Nicho) while you are there?
> The drive back will be nice, 5 hours a day will be quite manageable and you can do a bit of sightseeing on the journey.
> The new techniques a month is a great idea. :sm24:


I will contact Denise but with her working full time currently it will be difficult to manage.

wrote this about 6 1/2 hours ago then Elizabeth woke up. 
David got out is guitar and played some simple Nursery Rhymes- E loved it, sang along (repeating the same couple of words like Baa Baa or Muffin Man depending on the Rhyme), doing the actions. Piped up with Bananas for one of them- think that she knows that one only through the Bananas in Pyjamas disc I play for her. 
Granddad was very popular today- he had also bought a train at Aldi Saturday and gave it to her and she spent a lot of the time playing with her new Toot Toot. And her favourite set of books was bought by Grandad as well. But Baby and Babies extras came from me.

Vicky picked her up and bought Gordon round for a visit. He is a very placid little boy so far. He and a bad night last night- only slept for 4 hours between feeds! He is also a very efficient feeder so the feeds don't take long. Elizabeth still loves him. Wanted me to get my phone at one time- Den she kept saying. Happy once I showed her photos of Gordon.

Guess I had better leave here and catch up with other things I need to do and get back later- probably tomorrow afternoon or even evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


Very nice!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I will contact Denise but with her working full time currently it will be difficult to manage.
> 
> wrote this about 6 1/2 hours ago then Elizabeth woke up.
> David got out is guitar and played some simple Nursery Rhymes- E loved it, sang along (repeating the same couple of words like Baa Baa or Muffin Man depending on the Rhyme), doing the actions. Piped up with Bananas for one of them- think that she knows that one only through the Bananas in Pyjamas disc I play for her.
> ...


Sounds like you all had a wonderful day Margaret, must be nice to see Elizabeth now enjoying being with grandad too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks fantastic Kaye Jo.


Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


 :sm24: Fabulous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bookmarked stuffed poblados to cook later this week. 50mph winds, FM has kicked in so beef veggie soup on stove, in bed with electric blanket on. Stopped by to love on Buddha Buddy, Lucky as Jane out of town for day. We meditated half an hour. He has sit down pat now so will move on to down command.


Gentle hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some pictures of the efforts of this weekend. I really didn't take pictures as I was busy teaching. I even taught my 7 year old great nephew how to cast on and knit. He will catch on quickly if he decides to stick with it.


Those came out fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja the snowman outfit is adorable.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. I had today off from work with intentions of doing laundry and other housework, instead I slept in, took my boys to lunch to celebrate oldest son's birthday. We stopped for milk and tea then came home. I watched some YouTube videos and took a nap. Now it is time to take Matthew to art class.


Happy Birthday to your oldest! You needed the rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> After getting home from the gym, couldn't find my phone, finally found it at Marla's but it was a tense little while until I discovered it.


Glad you found it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


Can't wait for photos of you modeling! Those are pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you have a locate phone setting on your phone? I've used that several times. The computer has an app that identifies the phones and locates them. Won't tell you what room they are in but at least you know if it is home or where you last were.


Does it work if the battery is dead or the phone turned off?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, went to music store today. Sign said open 9-4, not open. This is about fourth time I have gone there when suppose to be open and he isn't. Grr. I wanna play my dulcimer! Not a large problem, just annoying.
> My DD Amy and granddaughters spent the night at their other grandmothers due to wildfires around Napa. Schools are closed. Praying for all affected by fires this horrendous year for wildfires.


Sorry the music store was closed again. Perhaps call them and leave a message if they don't answer. Let them know they are loosing business by not being open when the sign says they should be.

Prayers for those in the path of the fires. Saw pictures on news this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


I love it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A friend posted this on FB while the picture is cute what her mother posted had me nearly choking on my coffee 
It says "Don't listen to them you are not fat you are fluffy "
My friend wrote this is what my daughter said to me 
Her mother who is in her 80ies replied" yes but how old was she
Must say it was a joke mother and daughter do love each other and get on very well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, I love the beads. Glad you found your phone


Thank you and thank you, me too, I was hoping I hadn't accidentally dumped it in the toilet at Marla's. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was like that last week, while waiting for my son , I knew I had dropped it in the bag but couldn't find it , when I got home there it was at the bottom of the bag


I've done that a couple times, looked in my bag and couldn't find it, then ran into the house to see if I'd left it, then found it in the bag with further digging.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like that , it's very pretty , would have to roll up the jeans to show off the beautiful cuff????


If I keep them for me, I'll have to wear capris. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty ????


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is lovely! :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are these to be for you? Looking good.


Not positive yet but probably. 
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I will contact Denise but with her working full time currently it will be difficult to manage.
> 
> wrote this about 6 1/2 hours ago then Elizabeth woke up.
> David got out is guitar and played some simple Nursery Rhymes- E loved it, sang along (repeating the same couple of words like Baa Baa or Muffin Man depending on the Rhyme), doing the actions. Piped up with Bananas for one of them- think that she knows that one only through the Bananas in Pyjamas disc I play for her.
> ...


I wondered about that, hopefully it will work out. 
Lol, I bet she had a lovely time singing with Grandad, and then a new toot, it's so lovely to hear that she and David are now building a great relationship. 
Lol, wonder if the Den will stick with her after learning to say Gordon, and that is what she grows up calling him, it's very cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A friend posted this on FB while the picture is cute what her mother posted had me nearly choking on my coffee
> It says "Don't listen to them you are not fat you are fluffy "
> My friend wrote this is what my daughter said to me
> Her mother who is in her 80ies replied" yes but how old was she
> Must say it was a joke mother and daughter do love each other and get on very well


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks fantastic Kaye Jo.


Thank you, I'm enjoying them alot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Fabulous!


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I will contact Denise but with her working full time currently it will be difficult to manage.
> 
> wrote this about 6 1/2 hours ago then Elizabeth woke up.
> David got out is guitar and played some simple Nursery Rhymes- E loved it, sang along (repeating the same couple of words like Baa Baa or Muffin Man depending on the Rhyme), doing the actions. Piped up with Bananas for one of them- think that she knows that one only through the Bananas in Pyjamas disc I play for her.
> ...


It's great she's getting along more with grandpa, I think they have to get a little older before that happens, at least it was that way here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you found it


Thank you, there is something to be said for David calling often, I knew that I was on the phone to him when we pulled into Shopko, so I knew I had put it in my back pocket there and hadn't been anywhere else but Marla's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A friend posted this on FB while the picture is cute what her mother posted had me nearly choking on my coffee
> It says "Don't listen to them you are not fat you are fluffy "
> My friend wrote this is what my daughter said to me
> Her mother who is in her 80ies replied" yes but how old was she
> Must say it was a joke mother and daughter do love each other and get on very well


 :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DS Just dropped Kimber off & is off to work again. I’m nervous for her to go outside along just now, my sister was here yesterday & when she went to leave, all you could smell around my back door was skunk????. I saw no skunk & don’t know where the smell came from as it’s gone now but that wouldn’t be good if she gets sprayed. I asked DH to set the skunk trap but he didn’t & I don’t even know where it is.

Fan, like you, I don’t wear black except for jeans, if I wear black tops, I look like I’m ready for a coffin????, white too, I wear mostly bright colors & purple is one of my favourites .

Well, better get moving, I have a bunch more tomatoes to do, I think I may quit after this bunch as there’s 3 boxes ripe this time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, there is something to be said for David calling often, I knew that I was on the phone to him when we pulled into Shopko, so I knew I had put it in my back pocket there and hadn't been anywhere else but Marla's.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love it!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A friend posted this on FB while the picture is cute what her mother posted had me nearly choking on my coffee
> It says "Don't listen to them you are not fat you are fluffy "
> My friend wrote this is what my daughter said to me
> Her mother who is in her 80ies replied" yes but how old was she
> Must say it was a joke mother and daughter do love each other and get on very well


AWE!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, hoping you have a better day today. I woke up and was so sore I had to go back to bed. Think it was the remainder of hurricane Nate that was really not even a tropical storm now, but enough to upset things...migraine too. I watched the news about the fires and it is horrible. The winds are making things so much worse and spreading the fires. Saw where 11 have lost their lives and the fires have even hit areas with hotels. They said that people do evacuate when they are told to evacuate, unlike many in hurricane areas where sometimes they are ok, but fire leaves few survivors. Hope your DD's home will be ok. Big Hugs and feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Does it work if the battery is dead or the phone turned off?


I don't think so. I'll turn my phone off and see. No, it just says offline and can't locate. I'm sure it's the same if the battery is dead.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


Those are so beautiful!!! Love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those are so beautiful!!! Love them.


Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret. what a sweet personality Elisabeth has. Yeah for granddad, he made the popularity list.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you.
Tami, thank you.
KayeJo, thank you. I have left messages on his phone with my name, reason for call, phone number and request to call me when he is open. Nada, no response.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't think so. I'll turn my phone off and see. No, it just says offline and can't locate. I'm sure it's the same if the battery is dead.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you.
> Tami, thank you.
> KayeJo, thank you. I have left messages on his phone with my name, reason for call, phone number and request to call me when he is open. Nada, no response.


 :sm22:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what's difficult is adding something to your day. if you go at the same time and do it faithfully - it will soon become part of your daily schedule and you will almost do it without thinking. i think you will enjoy it once you get on to everything. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Went to YWCO for weight room orientation. It was great. The plan is to go daily with M,W,F doing weights & water exercise and T,Th doing cycling and treadmill. May alternate with their Silver Yoga (yoga in a chair) some too. Of course, we shall see how it goes. The tough part will be getting my butt there! Wish me luck as I really, really need to do this.
> 
> Mary/Pacer the pillow cases are wonderful; sure the kids has a great time. It seems like you had a good trip and classes with the kids. Glad you made it home safely. Fan, also glad your Stu is back safely home.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm doing one of my least favorite things. Sitting at the laundry mat. I want it all done as fast as possible so here I am. I filled 2 of the bigger washers. A 50# and a 60#. I could have used only 1 if an 80# was available. Oh well. Thanks to the color catcher sheets I can mix loads. Guess I will knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for the black shoes in the bottom picture. the dresses are very pretty and you will look beautiful in them. since stu is home will he be going to watch you stroll the cat walk? --- sam



Fan said:


> here's what am modelling tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope there are lots of pictures you can share. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you very much appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gotta be there- I check people in the door- and collect the loot.


What a fun day it will be for all involved. I think it is great that you do things like this. Oh yes, definitely take a camera!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you.
> Tami, thank you.
> KayeJo, thank you. I have left messages on his phone with my name, reason for call, phone number and request to call me when he is open. Nada, no response.


His customer base is apparently not important to him and his business must just be a hobby for whenever he feels like doing something.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Not yet.


Glad you have a walker though and having a basket or bag is a real plus. Feeling secure is important.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> His customer base is apparently not important to him and his business must just be a hobby for whenever he feels like doing something.


Makes one wonder if he is sick and perhaps has nobody to assist him. I hope/she isn't sick but it would be better than just not caring about your customers. I know of a small music store, think he sells and does repairs, not sure if he would anyone to go in and take care of sign or customers if he got sick. Of course if it has a closed sign alternating with an open sign daily, then that means he isn't a good business owner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching Hoarders. Usually I can't watch it as the places are so bad it makes me sick but right now I need some inspiration to clean out and this sure does it.

Almost forgot. *There is an offer for free needles:*
We're excited for you to try Kollage Sonix Circular Needles. Unlike other Kollage needles, these are round! Sonix Circular Needles are made of high grade aluminum in a titanium color and have precision point tips. With your purchase of $75 or more, you'll receive 1 set of Kollage Sonix Circular Needles. We'll choose the needle size for you. This promotion is valid only as long as supplies last! More details here.
http://www.yarn.com/pages/kollage-sonix-promotion?utm_source=national&%20utm_medium=email&%20utm_campaign=10-10-17&trk_msg=FS14INFRG7C4T0NADVP7IRJQVG&trk_contact=OOAVNI01H45POO7H23MCHM5UMK&trk_sid=0V6ENSOA08M3EMO5H5H536MEM4&utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_term=More+details+here.&utm_campaign=Get+a+FREE+set+of+Kollage+Sonix+Circular+Needles+with+a+%2475+or+more+purchase!

I don't know anything about the needles but if you are buying yarn at WEBS and spend enough it is a free set of needles. Wish I needed yarn but don't. I need to start knitting again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely sock kaye - what size needles did you use. the beads are perfect. you will need to hold your pants up so everyone can see your socks. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i vote for the black shoes in the bottom picture. the dresses are very pretty and you will look beautiful in them. since stu is home will he be going to watch you stroll the cat walk? --- sam


Thank you Sam, er no Stu won't be there he's back to work today. I gave him a private show last night so he could see what I'm doing. 
The black shoes are my favourite little ankle boots with a small heel, as I can't wear high heels due to back issues. I'm wearing the sparkly sandals with the evening dress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am making a hat for a toddler. I have knit the whole hat with the pin tensioned method. I am knitting the pattern exactly as written, in the round, with the needles on the outside, closest to me, as usual.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely sock kaye - what size needles did you use. the beads are perfect. you will need to hold your pants up so everyone can see your socks. --- sam


US1.5/2.50mm
Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo the sock turned out fabulous, love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am making a hat for a toddler. I have knit the whole hat with the pin tensioned method. I am knitting the pattern exactly as written, in the round, with the needles on the outside, closest to me, as usual.


It looks great, I had to go look up what the pin tension method was, looks interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo the sock turned out fabulous, love it!


Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Have any of you seen the funny poem.
on main forum? It’s called Twas The knitters night before Christmas and is very cleverly taken on the traditional poem. 
Oh boy the spellcheck is writing really stupidly, just as well I corrected it. 
As a special treat today, we are allowed to buy our garments we are showing if we want to. They’re only $2 yes 2 per item wow! I’m thinking of a couple I’d like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looked very confusing to me. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It looks great, I had to go look up what the pin tension method was, looks interesting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It looks great, I had to go look up what the pin tension method was, looks interesting.


Isn't it the same as Portuguese knitting?

We went to the breakfast this morning and found out our friends are getting married next week right after the breakfast--on the patio at the restaurant! So that's exciting. That's one way to get all your friends there as the group already has the time set aside. LOL We saw a couple hundred balloons in the sky this morning on the way over there but they had all landed by the time we left. It was cold this morning, too, so I'm sitting here with my lemon ginger honey tea to warm up after the ride. I'll go to work in a few minutes.

I need to get back to knitting, too, and get pictures of the things I've done recently, and...and...ha. We've been busy at work and of course all the running we've done lately with doctors have taken up a lot of time. I'm hoping that all settles soon. I'm still waiting for my yarn mojo to come back (though I have done some crocheting).

Sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Have any of you seen the funny poem.
> on main forum? It's called Twas The knitters night before Christmas and is very cleverly taken on the traditional poem.
> Oh boy the spellcheck is writing really stupidly, just as well I corrected it.
> As a special treat today, we are allowed to buy our garments we are showing if we want to. They're only $2 yes 2 per item wow! I'm thinking of a couple I'd like.


I've seen it , I've read it a few times , still find it funny
Wow that is a bargain


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you, I am of course so relieved family is safe. Yes, I love Napa area. As to the music store, he has phone number but message says he screens all calls and doesn't recipognize my number. Left msg with my cell number. It is Columbus Day but most stores open. He is not well liked by music community in town but he is the only game in town.


Sounds like a real eccentric. Do they offer what you need on Amazon?l. Just saw they do have strings, but that would mean you had to put them on and tune them yourself. Hope things work out with the store.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 10 October '17

Cool this morning - hazy - we were to have fog but it never materialized. Fairly cloudy so the sun only gets to peak out every so often. I was sitting knitting in the living room and the sun was really beating in the window. Now not so much.

Today was preschool for Bentley. He is enjoying it a lot. He goes Tuesday and Thursday mornings. So far there has been no trouble getting him to go - long may that last.

Gluten Free White Sandwich Bread

Author: Nicole Hunn - glutenfreeonashoestring.com 
Makes one loaf

INGREDIENTS
3 cups (420 g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used Better Batter)
2 1/4 teaspoons xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
2 1/2 teaspoons (8 g) instant yeast
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar 
2 tablespoons (25 g) granulated sugar 
2 teaspoons (12 g) kosher salt
1 1/2 cups (12 fluid ounces) warm milk (about 95°F)
4 tablespoons (56 g) butter, melted and cooled
1 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
2 egg whites (50 g), at room temperature

DIRECTIONS
1. Grease or line a 9-inch x 5-inch loaf pan (or slightly smaller) and set it aside.
2. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, place the flour, xanthan gum, yeast, cream of tartar and sugar. Whisk together with a separate, handheld whisk. 
3. Add the salt, and whisk again to combine. 
4. Add the milk, butter, vinegar and egg whites, mixing on low speed after each addition. Scrape down the sides of the mixer bowl as necessary during mixing. 
5. Turn the mixer to medium-high speed and mix for about 3 minutes. The dough will be thick, smooth and quite wet.
6. Scrape the dough into the prepared loaf pan. 
7. Cover the dough with lightly oiled plastic wrap and allow it to rise in a warm, draft-free place for 30 to 45 minutes. It should be overflowing the top of the loaf pan by at least 1/2 inch when you retrieve it but it will not have doubled in volume. It may take longer to rise properly in colder, drier weather and less time in warmer, more humid weather. When the dough has nearly reached the end of its rise, preheat the oven to 375°F.
8. Remove the plastic wrap, using a sharp knife or lame slash the top of the loaf about 1/4-inch deep, and place the pan in the center of the preheated oven. 
9. Bake for 45 minutes to 1 hour, or until the internal temperature of the bread reaches about 195°F on an instant-read thermometer. The outside will form a thick, brown crust. 
10. Allow to cool for about 10 minutes in the pan before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Note: To freeze this bread, cool completely and then slice, wrap tightly, and freeze. Defrost as many slices at a time as you need in the toaster.

Dairy-Free: That one's easy. Just replace the butter with Earth Balance Buttery Sticks and reduce the salt to 1 teaspoon. Use any nondairy milk you like, just be sure it's not nonfat and is unsweetened. I really like unsweetened almond milk here.

Egg-Free: That's a little harder since the recipe calls for egg whites, not a whole egg. I've never tried this recipe with any substitutions to make it egg-free, but I'd recommend trying a "chia egg" (1 tablespoon ground chia seeds + 1 tablespoon lukewarm water, mixed and allowed to gel). If you try it, let us know how it goes!

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-white-sandwich-bread/

The picture that went with the following recipe looked sooooo good - and I like everything that is in it - I have never had farro so that would be a new experience.

mustardy farro salad with roasted root vegetables and goat cheese

Perfect caramelized roasted root vegetables tossed with farro, goat cheese, and a mustard vinaigrette.

Author: Joanne - eatswellwithothers.com
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

For the salad
6 carrots, peeled and cut into 3-inch sticks
1 small butternut squash, peeled, seeded, and cut into ½-inch dice
1 head of cauliflower, broken into small florets
4 tbsp olive oil, divided
salt and black pepper, to taste
1 cup farro
2 tsp white balsamic vinegar
4 oz goat cheese, crumbled

For the dressing
1 tsp dijon mustard
2 tsp honey
5 tsp apple cider vinegar
½ cup extra virgin olive oil
2 garlic cloves, crushed
pinch of red pepper flakes

Instructions
1. Heat oven to 375F.
2. In a large bowl, toss together the carrots, squash, and cauliflower with 3 tbsp olive oil. 
3. Spread in a single layer on a parchment-lined baking sheet (or two). Season to taste with salt and black pepper. 
4. Place in the oven and roast for 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, prepare the farro: 
1. Place it in a saucepan and cover with cold, lightly salted water. 
2. Bring to a boil then reduce the heat to low and cook for 20-25 minutes or until tender. 
3. Drain and immediately toss with the remaining tbsp of olive oil and white balsamic vinegar.

For the dressing:
1. Whisk together the mustard, honey, and vinegar in a small bowl. 
2. Season to taste with salt and black pepper. 
3. Slowly stream in the olive oil, whisking until combined. 
4. Stir in the garlic cloves and red pepper flakes. Season again to taste with salt and black pepper.

Assemble the salad:
1. In a large serving bowl, gently toss together the vegetables, farro, and dressing. 
2. Serve topped with the goat cheese crumbles.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/10/mustardy-farro-salad-with-roasted-harvest-vegetables-and-goat-cheese.html

Lemony Greek Turkey Meatball and Macaroni Soup

Our healthy meatballs are made from lean turkey. And we give this soup a Greek twist by tossing in fresh dill, lemon and garlic.

Posted by Livestrong_Recipes 
PREP: 15 m
COOK: 18 m
TOTAL: 33 m
SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS
1 Free Range Large Eggs
8 oz Ground Turkey
1/3 cup breadcrumbs
4 sprigs Dill weed, fresh
1 tsp Sea Salt
6 cups Broth, Organic Low Sodium Chicken (Canadian Version)
1/2 tbsp lemon zest
2 tbsp Lemon Juice
2 garlic clove
6 oz Whole Wheat Elbow Macaroni
1 cup Frozen Green Peas

DIRECTIONS
1. In a large bowl, whisk the egg. Add the turkey, breadcrumbs, 1 tablespoon of dill and 1/2 teaspoon of salt; evenly combine.
2. Form mixture into 12 meatballs; set aside on an unbleached parchment paper-line plate.
3. Add the broth, lemon juice (3 tablespoons), garlic and 1/2 teaspoon salt to a large saucepan or stockpot and bring to a boil over high.
4. Gently stir in the meatballs and macaroni and bring back to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer uncovered until meatballs and pasta are done, about 12 minutes, stirring occasionally.
5. Stir in (thawed) peas and simmer until heated through, about 1 minute. Adjust seasoning.
6. Ladle into bowls, sprinkle with 1 tablespoon dill and lemon zest, and serve. (Hint: Got calories to spare? Finish with crumbled feta cheese for a touch of luxuriousness.)

http://www.livestrong.com/recipes/lemony-greek-turkey-meatball-macaroni-soup/

Mexican Tomato, Black Bean and Corn Pasta Soup

This broth gets loads of flavor -- and heart-friendly lycopene -- from roasted crushed tomatoes. But it's the "heat" from jalapeno and zing from lime that really make the flavors pop.

Posted by Livestrong_Recipes 
PREP: 15 m
COOK: 20 m
TOTAL: 35 m
SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS
1 tbsp Peanut Oil
1 medium red onion
1 pieces Jalapeno Peppers
5 cups Broth, Low Sodium, Chicken
14 1/2 oz canned crushed tomatoes
1 yields lime juice
3/4 tsp Sea Salt
8 oz Pasta, corn, dry
15 oz Beans, black, mature seeds, canned, low sodium
1 Hass Avocados
1/4 cup fresh cilantro

DIRECTIONS
1. Heat the oil in a large saucepan or stockpot over medium-high. Add onion and jalapeno and sauté until onion is softened, about 5 minutes.
2. Add chicken broth (or vegetable broth), tomatoes, lime juice and salt. Bring to a boil over high heat.
3. Stir in corn pasta (any shape) and bring back to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer uncovered until pasta is cooked through, about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Adjust seasoning.
4. Ladle into bowls. 
5. Peel, seed and dice the avocado. Sprinkle soup with avocado and cilantro, and serve.

http://www.livestrong.com/recipes/mexican-tomato-black-bean-corn-pasta-soup/#ixzz4N0g5MOOp

Healthy Homestyle Rotisserie Chicken Noodle Soup

Postged by Livestrong_Recipes 
PREP: 15 m
COOK: 20 m
TOTAL: 35 m
SERVES 4

Research finds that chicken soup contains various health-promoting components, including anti-inflammatory properties that may reduce symptoms of common upper respiratory tract infections. Luckily, it's tasty too!

INGREDIENTS
1 tbsp Olive Oil, Extra Virgin
1 medium red onion
2/3 cup Grated Carrots
6 cups Organic Chicken Broth, Low Sodium
2 tsp Lemon Juice
2 tsp Thyme, fresh
1 tsp Sea Salt
6 oz Whole Wheat Fusilli
2 cups Rotisserie Seasoned Chicken Breast
1 1/2 tsp Hot Pepper Sauce

DIRECTIONS
1. Heat the oil in a large saucepan or stockpot over medium-high. Add the onion and carrot and sauté until the onion is softened, about 5 minutes.
2. Add the broth, lemon juice, thyme and salt, and bring to a boil over high. Stir in the pasta (or chickpea pasta), chicken (10 ounces) and hot pepper sauce, and bring back to a boil.
3. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer uncovered until pasta is done, about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Adjust seasoning.
4. Ladle into bowls and serve. (Hint: If you enjoy Italian cuisine, add garlic powder and finish with grated Parmesan cheese for a change of taste.)

Note: Feeling creative? Prepare this soup Italian-style by adding some garlic powder and sprinkling with Parmesan cheese.

http://www.livestrong.com/recipes/healthy-homestyle-rotisserie-chicken-noodle-soup/

Healthy Vegan Butternut Squash Pho

Posted by Livestrong_Recipes 
PREP: 15 m
COOK: 18 m
TOTAL: 33 m
SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS
1 tbsp Peanut Oil
1 cup White Onion
2 slices raw ginger
2 cups roasted butternut squash, without salt
6 cups Low Sodium Vegetable Broth
1 tbsp Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce
1/2 tsp Sea Salt
3 medium scallions
1 yields lime juice
1/4 cup Basil, fresh
8 oz Organic Brown Rice Noodles

DIRECTIONS
1. Heat the oil in a large saucepan or stockpot over medium-high. Add the onion and sauté until softened, about 5 minutes. Add the ginger and sauté for 30 seconds.
2. Add the squash (10 ounces), broth, soy sauce, and salt and bring to a boil over high.
3. Bring the heat to medium-low and cook for 8 minutes or until the squash is tender, stirring occasionally.
4. Bring the heat to medium-high and stir in the noodles. Simmer for 2 minutes, or until the noodles have softened.
5. Off the heat and stir in the scallions and lime juice. Adjust seasoning.
6. Ladle into bowls, sprinkle with basil, and serve.
Note: Garnish with a handful of bean sprouts and an extra squeeze of lime as desired.

http://www.livestrong.com/recipes/healthy-vegan-butternut-squash-pho-with-lime-basil/#ixzz4N0gHUopr

Garlicky Italian White Bean, Spinach and Pasta Soup

This soup bursts with white beans and spinach, which contain heart-healthy folates. And if you're trying to manage your weight, perhaps the best part of this scrumptious soup is that it's satiating, thanks to the fiber and protein from the beans.

by Livestrong Recipes 
PREP: 15 m
COOK: 15 m
TOTAL: 30 m
SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS
1 tbsp Olive Oil, Extra Virgin
4 garlic clove
6 cups Low Sodium Vegetable Broth
2 tbsp Lemon Juice
1 1/4 tsp Sea Salt
1 tsp Rosemary, fresh
6 oz Farfalle
15 oz Cannellini Beans
10 oz Fresh Baby Spinach
1/4 cup Shredded Parmesan

DIRECTIONS 
1. Heat the oil in a large saucepan or stockpot over medium-high. Add the garlic and sauté until golden, about 1 minute.
2. Add the broth, lemon juice, salt and rosemary and bring to a boil over high. 
3. Stir in the farfalle (or other pasta) and beans and bring back to a boil.
4. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer uncovered until the pasta is cooked through, about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.
5. Stir in the spinach to wilt, about 1 minute. Adjust seasoning.
6. Ladle into bowls, sprinkle with the shredded (or shaved) parmesan, and serve. 
Note: If desired, serve with crushed hot pepper flakes and/or lemon zest.
Note: While our recipe uses whole-grain farfalle, feel free to use any whole-grain noodle you want.

http://www.livestrong.com/recipes/garlicky-italian-white-bean-spinach-pasta-soup/#ixzz4N0gMwwRt

SLOW COOKER CHICKEN AND CORN CHOWDER

POSTED BY CHUNGAH: DAMNDELICIOUS.NET
YIELD: 8 SERVINGS
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 8 HOURS 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 8 HOURS 25 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:
4 slices bacon, diced
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken thighs, cut into 1-inch chunks
12 ounces red potato, diced
1 onion, diced
3 carrots, peeled and diced
2 stalks celery, diced
2 cups corn kernels, frozen, canned or roasted
4 cups chicken broth 3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
Pinch of cayenne pepper
1 bay leaf
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
1/2 cup half and half
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons chopped fresh chives

DIRECTIONS:
1. Transfer to a paper towel-lined plate; set aside.
2. Place chicken, potatoes, onion, carrots, celery, and corn into a 6-qt slow cooker. 
3. Stir in chicken broth, garlic, thyme, oregano, cayenne pepper and bay leaf; season with salt and pepper, to taste.
4. Cover and cook on low heat for 7-8 hours or high heat for 3-4 hours.
5. In a small bowl, whisk together half and half and cornstarch. Stir in half and half mixture and butter during the last 30 minutes of cooking time.
6. Serve immediately, topped with bacon and garnished with chives, if desired.

NOTE: *Half and half is equal parts of whole milk and cream. For 1 cup half and half, you can substitute 3/4 cup whole milk + 1/4 cup heavy cream or 2/3 cup skim or low-fat milk + 1/3 cup heavy cream.

http://damndelicious.net/2015/10/15/slow-cooker-chicken-and-corn-chowder/

It's fall - time for soup. --- Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am making a hat for a toddler. I have knit the whole hat with the pin tensioned method. I am knitting the pattern exactly as written, in the round, with the needles on the outside, closest to me, as usual.


Hat looks good Tami . Will have to look up pin tension method


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock 1 done, now to cast on #2.


That is one winner of a sock! Almost too beautiful to wear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It looks great, I had to go look up what the pin tension method was, looks interesting.


It is so much easier to purl and rib this way! And easier on my wrist and shoulder. I tend to knit a bit tighter this way though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Have any of you seen the funny poem.
> on main forum? It's called Twas The knitters night before Christmas and is very cleverly taken on the traditional poem.
> Oh boy the spellcheck is writing really stupidly, just as well I corrected it.
> As a special treat today, we are allowed to buy our garments we are showing if we want to. They're only $2 yes 2 per item wow! I'm thinking of a couple I'd like.


Yes, I've seen it for several years now. So true!

Wow! That's a great price. Go for it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> looked very confusing to me. --- sam


It really isn't.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Isn't it the same as Portuguese knitting?
> 
> We went to the breakfast this morning and found out our friends are getting married next week right after the breakfast--on the patio at the restaurant! So that's exciting. That's one way to get all your friends there as the group already has the time set aside. LOL We saw a couple hundred balloons in the sky this morning on the way over there but they had all landed by the time we left. It was cold this morning, too, so I'm sitting here with my lemon ginger honey tea to warm up after the ride. I'll go to work in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's the same. Also Peruvian knitting.

Congratulations to your friends! That is a great way to make sure everyone is available!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I think you'd end up getting the dulcimer strings fast if you ordered on Amazon than through this guy. How can he run a successful business being so inconsiderate of his customers?!?


sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you.
> Tami, thank you.
> KayeJo, thank you. I have left messages on his phone with my name, reason for call, phone number and request to call me when he is open. Nada, no response.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We had the fog. 1/4 mile visibility at 8 this morning. The sun did come out and it's about 75F now. 

I'm glad Bentley is enjoying preschool. Arriana is going 4 days a week. Surprisingly she is also enjoying it! So thankful for that


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never heard of the"pin tensioned method". Please explain what that is. EDIT: saw that it is the same as the Portuguese method.



tami_ohio said:


> I am making a hat for a toddler. I have knit the whole hat with the pin tensioned method. I am knitting the pattern exactly as written, in the round, with the needles on the outside, closest to me, as usual.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hat looks good Tami . Will have to look up pin tension method


Thank you. I have had to frog a few rounds as I forgot to slip knitwise for the slip 2 knit 1 pass slip sts over, so it left holes. As the clothes were finally dry, I still need to frog a bit more so I can do it correctly this time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard of the"pin tensioned method". Please explain what that is. EDIT: saw that it is the same as the Portuguese method.


You may find it taught on Craftsy by Andrea Wong. I have 3 of her dvds. I have to watch the video for ssk and something else. Can't remember what right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, hoping you have a better day today. I woke up and was so sore I had to go back to bed. Think it was the remainder of hurricane Nate that was really not even a tropical storm now, but enough to upset things...migraine too. I watched the news about the fires and it is horrible. The winds are making things so much worse and spreading the fires. Saw where 11 have lost their lives and the fires have even hit areas with hotels. They said that people do evacuate when they are told to evacuate, unlike many in hurricane areas where sometimes they are ok, but fire leaves few survivors. Hope your DD's home will be ok. Big Hugs and feel better soon.


I hope you're feeling better soon. Weird how air pressure affects the sinuses & migraines


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you.
> Tami, thank you.
> KayeJo, thank you. I have left messages on his phone with my name, reason for call, phone number and request to call me when he is open. Nada, no response.


Sounds like he's not much of a business person


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm doing one of my least favorite things. Sitting at the laundry mat. I want it all done as fast as possible so here I am. I filled 2 of the bigger washers. A 50# and a 60#. I could have used only 1 if an 80# was available. Oh well. Thanks to the color catcher sheets I can mix loads. Guess I will knit.


Is your home washer not working or do you just have tons to do?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I feel for you. I hate the laundromat. 
KayeJo, yes! Dulcimer can be played again!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like a real eccentric. Do they offer what you need on Amazon?l. Just saw they do have strings, but that would mean you had to put them on and tune them yourself. Hope things work out with the store.


I ordered strings on Amazon, won't come until Friday at earliest. Really wanted to play dulcimer before then. I do need to learn how to restring but dulcimer ready to play now.

Sam gluten free bread sounds interesting. May have to try it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, I’ve never heard of pin tension knitting, had to look it up. Your hat looks great.

Sorleena, congratulations to your friends, quite the novel place to get married 

I’ve got my dehydrator full of apples again. DS got me a 40pound box of apples, he misunderstood, I really didn’t want them but he thought I did & ordered them so now I have to use them up somehow.
I’ve got the first canner full of tomatoes on & another to do yet


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Gwen, thank you. Did order strings on Amazon but won’t be here til Friday. Ordered strings through dulcimer maker also. Do NOT want to be in this position again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is your home washer not working or do you just have tons to do?


Tons to do, and 2 3/4" of rain with more coming. We limit water usage when we get a lot. I did in 2 1/2 hours what it would have taken me 2 days if I kept up with it as the dryer finished each load.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I feel for you. I hate the laundromat.
> KayeJo, yes! Dulcimer can be played again!


But 2 1/2 hours vs 2 days......????

So glad you can play your dulcimer again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've never heard of pin tension knitting, had to look it up. Your hat looks great.
> 
> Sorleena, congratulations to your friends, quite the novel place to get married
> 
> ...


Do you like Apple pie? You can can pie filling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie and Gwen, thank you. Did order strings on Amazon but won't be here til Friday. Ordered strings through dulcimer maker also. Do NOT want to be in this position again!


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The fires have been on our news. My prayers for all there.


Mine too. So much suffering.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Have any of you seen the funny poem.
> on main forum? It's called Twas The knitters night before Christmas and is very cleverly taken on the traditional poem.
> Oh boy the spellcheck is writing really stupidly, just as well I corrected it.
> As a special treat today, we are allowed to buy our garments we are showing if we want to. They're only $2 yes 2 per item wow! I'm thinking of a couple I'd like.


I haven't seen that. Must check it out. I hope you get the garments you want.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you like Apple pie? You can can pie filling.


I've been thinking about doing that. I usually just freeze sliced apples as we like that type of apple filling but the freezer is getting pretty full & before long I will probably get called to pick up chickens from the Hutterites


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a Craftsy class on Portuguese knitting. :sm01:


tami_ohio said:


> You may find it taught on Craftsy by Andrea Wong. I have 3 of her dvds. I have to watch the video for ssk and something else. Can't remember what right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* I heard on the news tonight they mentioned Napa County being affected by the horrific fires. Is that the same as Napa that your DD and/or other family live in? Keeping them in my prayers for safety.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon. Weird how air pressure affects the sinuses & migraines


Once I had another hour of sleep and took the other 1/2 migraine pill, I was fine. We went down to the canal and just Sara and watched the sun go down with the fish jumping. So peaceful. Ended up being a good day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> That is one winner of a sock! Almost too beautiful to wear.


I was thinking the same thing, lol! Truly stunning, wish I could knit socks, but never have had the patience. Love knitting bootees though.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I was thinking the same thing, lol! Truly stunning, wish I could knit socks, but never have had the patience. Love knitting bootees though.


Me too!!! I have one sock knitted top down to the heel, but I love to make booties. When I was a kid my mom knit a pair of argyle socks for my dad. It took her forever, and my dad would tell people about the sock and that he thought my mom was waiting for him to lose one leg. Finally, they were done. My dad wore them once, and when mom washed them, they disintegrated.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh dear I shall have to confess I didn't use any of the recipes using the mustard after all..... (for the Prime-rib Roast).

My friend didn't like the idea of using mustard, grrrrrr! 
Here's what I did do though. I left the Prime-rib roast out of the fridge for a good 4 hours, coated one side with Rosemary and Fennel seeds, black fresh ground pepper and kosher salt. Only had one garlic clove so I cut it into 2 and poked it into the meat. The other side I did nothing, ha! Cooked for 1 hour at 325, took it out of the oven and let it rest for 30 minutes then sliced the spiced side for myself and the plain side for my friend.
Oh my goodness it was FANTASTIC, really fantastic, I've never tasted Prime-rib so delicious, not even from a restaurant, I really, really must pat myself on the back, I'm so proud of myself, lol!
OK enough gloating Lynnette, but honestly it was delicious. Forgot to take a photo, will try to remember next time.
????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> Me too!!! I have one sock knitted top down to the heel, but I love to make booties. When I was a kid my mom knit a pair of argyle socks for my dad. It took her forever, and my dad would tell people about the sock and that he thought my mom was waiting for him to lose one leg. Finally, they were done. My dad wore them once, and when mom washed them, they disintegrated.


Funny how someone says something then you remember something from the past, lol! Your Father obviously had a sense of humour.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yes, same Napa. My family is fine. Grand girls still don’t have school. Amy returned to work today. There are 14 wildfires in CA.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Isn't it the same as Portuguese knitting?
> 
> We went to the breakfast this morning and found out our friends are getting married next week right after the breakfast--on the patio at the restaurant! So that's exciting. That's one way to get all your friends there as the group already has the time set aside. LOL We saw a couple hundred balloons in the sky this morning on the way over there but they had all landed by the time we left. It was cold this morning, too, so I'm sitting here with my lemon ginger honey tea to warm up after the ride. I'll go to work in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your friends on their upcoming nuptials. How exciting!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is one winner of a sock! Almost too beautiful to wear.


Thank you so much. The yarn helps, the silk in it makes it so soft and shiney.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is so much easier to purl and rib this way! And easier on my wrist and shoulder. I tend to knit a bit tighter this way though.


 :sm24: 
Tension is something that you can work on though, once you are aware of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I feel for you. I hate the laundromat.
> KayeJo, yes! Dulcimer can be played again!


HAPPY DANCE!!!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I was thinking the same thing, lol! Truly stunning, wish I could knit socks, but never have had the patience. Love knitting bootees though.


Thank you. lol I don't have patience for booties. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear I shall have to confess I didn't use any of the recipes using the mustard after all..... (for the Prime-rib Roast).
> 
> My friend didn't like the idea of using mustard, grrrrrr!
> Here's what I did do though. I left the Prime-rib roast out of the fridge for a good 4 hours, coated one side with Rosemary and Fennel seeds, black fresh ground pepper and kosher salt. Only had one garlic clove so I cut it into 2 and poked it into the meat. The other side I did nothing, ha! Cooked for 1 hour at 325, took it out of the oven and let it rest for 30 minutes then sliced the spiced side for myself and the plain side for my friend.
> ...


That's great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's hard to believe it's time for preschool already, but very good that he likes it, hopefully he'll enjoy it for the next 19+ years. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear I shall have to confess I didn't use any of the recipes using the mustard after all..... (for the Prime-rib Roast).
> 
> My friend didn't like the idea of using mustard, grrrrrr!
> Here's what I did do though. I left the Prime-rib roast out of the fridge for a good 4 hours, coated one side with Rosemary and Fennel seeds, black fresh ground pepper and kosher salt. Only had one garlic clove so I cut it into 2 and poked it into the meat. The other side I did nothing, ha! Cooked for 1 hour at 325, took it out of the oven and let it rest for 30 minutes then sliced the spiced side for myself and the plain side for my friend.
> ...


I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.

I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Home again after an awesome fun filled Pamper Day. The modelling was lots of fun and was very well received. Julie has some photos which she will post when she can. We each got 2 pamperings so I had foot massage and a manicure hand massage, Bliss!
The wonderful coordinator lady told us we could choose whatever outfits we liked and keep them for free yay! I have purple patterned top, chocolate sleeveless dress, and light purple crinkle cotton dress. All good for summer coming up. That will bring my supply of dresses to 3 altogether. Me wearing a dress is a rare thing indeed!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.
> 
> I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


Oh dear I am sorry to hear that you've not been well today, do hope tomorrow is much better for you.
Yes I know you don't taste the mustard, he just didn't believe me. I use it all the time on Pork roasts. He is a great cook himself, he probably thought because I hadn't tried it beforehand he didn't want to be the guinea pig, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Home again after an awesome fun filled Pamper Day. The modelling was lots of fun and was very well received. Julie has some photos which she will post when she can. We each got 2 pamperings so I had foot massage and a manicure hand massage, Bliss!
> The wonderful coordinator lady told us we could choose whatever outfits we liked and keep them for free yay! I have purple patterned top, chocolate sleeveless dress, and light purple crinkle cotton dress. All good for summer coming up. That will bring my supply of dresses to 3 altogether. Me wearing a dress is a rare thing indeed!


We are all waiting to see the photo's and lucky you 3 new dresses, Woo Hoo!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We are all waiting to see the photo's and lucky you 3 new dresses, Woo Hoo!


Feeling pretty tired but happy too. Julie took lots of photos, as did other folks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been thinking about doing that. I usually just freeze sliced apples as we like that type of apple filling but the freezer is getting pretty full & before long I will probably get called to pick up chickens from the Hutterites


I had a tried and true recipe that has disappeared. It was given to me by the lady I bought my rug loom from. There is one in my Ball canning book if you want it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a Craftsy class on Portuguese knitting. :sm01:


There you go! I usually start something with it, then go back to throwing my yarn, but I did the whole hat that way. I finished it tonight, but didn't have a needle to tie off with me. Maybe if I keep working at it I will be able to do it without looking as I do normally.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Once I had another hour of sleep and took the other 1/2 migraine pill, I was fine. We went down to the canal and just Sara and watched the sun go down with the fish jumping. So peaceful. Ended up being a good day.


Glad the migraine is better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Me too!!! I have one sock knitted top down to the heel, but I love to make booties. When I was a kid my mom knit a pair of argyle socks for my dad. It took her forever, and my dad would tell people about the sock and that he thought my mom was waiting for him to lose one leg. Finally, they were done. My dad wore them once, and when mom washed them, they disintegrated.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear I shall have to confess I didn't use any of the recipes using the mustard after all..... (for the Prime-rib Roast).
> 
> My friend didn't like the idea of using mustard, grrrrrr!
> Here's what I did do though. I left the Prime-rib roast out of the fridge for a good 4 hours, coated one side with Rosemary and Fennel seeds, black fresh ground pepper and kosher salt. Only had one garlic clove so I cut it into 2 and poked it into the meat. The other side I did nothing, ha! Cooked for 1 hour at 325, took it out of the oven and let it rest for 30 minutes then sliced the spiced side for myself and the plain side for my friend.
> ...


I love prime rib! I'm glad yours come out so well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, yes, same Napa. My family is fine. Grand girls still don't have school. Amy returned to work today. There are 14 wildfires in CA.


I'm glad they are safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Tension is something that you can work on though, once you are aware of it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's hard to believe it's time for preschool already, but very good that he likes it, hopefully he'll enjoy it for the next 19+ years. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.
> 
> I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


I'm so sorry you had the attack. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Home again after an awesome fun filled Pamper Day. The modelling was lots of fun and was very well received. Julie has some photos which she will post when she can. We each got 2 pamperings so I had foot massage and a manicure hand massage, Bliss!
> The wonderful coordinator lady told us we could choose whatever outfits we liked and keep them for free yay! I have purple patterned top, chocolate sleeveless dress, and light purple crinkle cotton dress. All good for summer coming up. That will bring my supply of dresses to 3 altogether. Me wearing a dress is a rare thing indeed!


What fun! I look forward to seeing the pictures. How nice that you got the items for free!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.
> 
> I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


I'm glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Home again after an awesome fun filled Pamper Day. The modelling was lots of fun and was very well received. Julie has some photos which she will post when she can. We each got 2 pamperings so I had foot massage and a manicure hand massage, Bliss!
> The wonderful coordinator lady told us we could choose whatever outfits we liked and keep them for free yay! I have purple patterned top, chocolate sleeveless dress, and light purple crinkle cotton dress. All good for summer coming up. That will bring my supply of dresses to 3 altogether. Me wearing a dress is a rare thing indeed!


Awesome!!!! Can't wait to see them. 
And free outfits is a great added bonus.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, yep, happy dance it is. Have learned to use slider bar for chording and a down, down, up, up down up strum I used for guitar playing but couldn’t remember how to get six strums in four beat measure. Finally got it. Slider only works for easy songs. If you have to hold down strings on more than one fret it doesn’t work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, yep, happy dance it is. Have learned to use slider bar for chording and a down, down, up, up down up strum I used for guitar playing but couldn't remember how to get six strums in four beat measure. Finally got it. Slider only works for easy songs. If you have to hold down strings on more than one fret it doesn't work.


I have my slide that I use on a couple songs, Clapton's Tulsa Time is the main one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy Liz - hope a good night's sleep will see you back in the pink. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.
> 
> I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow. 

our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for. 

see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Funny how someone says something then you remember something from the past, lol! Your Father obviously had a sense of humour.


Yes he did, and he adored my mother. He also was the best grandfather ever. One if my favorite memories of him is singing to me when we were driving somewhere. He was not a trained singer, but had a lovely voice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


I'm sorry Sam, unfortunately cats will wander up to 5 miles so there is always a greater chance that they will wander into a roadway, doesn't make the losses easy though. 
Have a good night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Liz, hope you're much better soon.

Sam, sorry to hear about your kitty.

Joy, yeah for dulcimer! 

Looking forward to the fashion show pics!

I'm heading to bed. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whoops! Sorry for the double post.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.
> 
> I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


So sorry to hear this. Hope you're better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Home again after an awesome fun filled Pamper Day. The modelling was lots of fun and was very well received. Julie has some photos which she will post when she can. We each got 2 pamperings so I had foot massage and a manicure hand massage, Bliss!
> The wonderful coordinator lady told us we could choose whatever outfits we liked and keep them for free yay! I have purple patterned top, chocolate sleeveless dress, and light purple crinkle cotton dress. All good for summer coming up. That will bring my supply of dresses to 3 altogether. Me wearing a dress is a rare thing indeed!


I'm sure you looked lovely in all of them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure you looked lovely in all of them.


Thank you it was a real blast.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have my slide that I use on a couple songs, Clapton's Tulsa Time is the main one.


Wow, didn't know you could use slide on guitar. Can you film, not right word, record on cell so I could hear and see?

Liz, so very sorry you had pancreatitis attack. Horribly painful. Hope you feel better in a.m. do you know what causes it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Me too!!! I have one sock knitted top down to the heel, but I love to make booties. When I was a kid my mom knit a pair of argyle socks for my dad. It took her forever, and my dad would tell people about the sock and that he thought my mom was waiting for him to lose one leg. Finally, they were done. My dad wore them once, and when mom washed them, they disintegrated.


Oh, no, after all that work! Why did they fall apart?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, yes, same Napa. My family is fine. Grand girls still don't have school. Amy returned to work today. There are 14 wildfires in CA.


I saw the picture from ? Sonoma county on the new, what devastation. I was wondering if that's where your family is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.
> 
> I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


Hope you are back to normal soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear I am sorry to hear that you've not been well today, do hope tomorrow is much better for you.
> Yes I know you don't taste the mustard, he just didn't believe me. I use it all the time on Pork roasts. He is a great cook himself, he probably thought because I hadn't tried it beforehand he didn't want to be the guinea pig, lol!


I've never put it on roast but mix mustard, brown sugar & vegetable oil & put on ham, it's really good but have to make it when DS2 isn't around as mustard makes him sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had a tried and true recipe that has disappeared. It was given to me by the lady I bought my rug loom from. There is one in my Ball canning book if you want it.


Sure,if you have time to share it, I might try a few jars


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, great that you had fun modelling & bonus that you got the clothes, looking forward to pictures 
Sam, sorry about your cat
Joy, glad you got your dulcimer fixed & can play again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Me too!!! I have one sock knitted top down to the heel, but I love to make booties. When I was a kid my mom knit a pair of argyle socks for my dad. It took her forever, and my dad would tell people about the sock and that he thought my mom was waiting for him to lose one leg. Finally, they were done. My dad wore them once, and when mom washed them, they disintegrated.


Oh no all that hard work , wonder what made them do that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, yes, same Napa. My family is fine. Grand girls still don't have school. Amy returned to work today. There are 14 wildfires in CA.


Glad to hear your family are safe Joy , praying for rain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.
> 
> I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


Hope you are having a good nights rest Liz and feel a 100% better in the morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Home again after an awesome fun filled Pamper Day. The modelling was lots of fun and was very well received. Julie has some photos which she will post when she can. We each got 2 pamperings so I had foot massage and a manicure hand massage, Bliss!
> The wonderful coordinator lady told us we could choose whatever outfits we liked and keep them for free yay! I have purple patterned top, chocolate sleeveless dress, and light purple crinkle cotton dress. All good for summer coming up. That will bring my supply of dresses to 3 altogether. Me wearing a dress is a rare thing indeed!


Glad you had a great time Fan , look forward to seeing pictures , hope lots of money was made


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


Sorry to hear about your cat Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Home again after an awesome fun filled Pamper Day. The modelling was lots of fun and was very well received. Julie has some photos which she will post when she can. We each got 2 pamperings so I had foot massage and a manicure hand massage, Bliss!
> The wonderful coordinator lady told us we could choose whatever outfits we liked and keep them for free yay! I have purple patterned top, chocolate sleeveless dress, and light purple crinkle cotton dress. All good for summer coming up. That will bring my supply of dresses to 3 altogether. Me wearing a dress is a rare thing indeed!


Simply fabulous ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, yep, happy dance it is. Have learned to use slider bar for chording and a down, down, up, up down up strum I used for guitar playing but couldn't remember how to get six strums in four beat measure. Finally got it. Slider only works for easy songs. If you have to hold down strings on more than one fret it doesn't work.


Great progress ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


Great pictures Julie .

Fan those outfits looked great on you , a lot better than when they were just on coat hangers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Julie .
> 
> Fan those outfits looked great on you , a lot better than when they were just on coat hangers


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


What a terrible shame.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


Wonderful. Fan looks beautiful and elegant. Everyone looks fabulous too????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful. Fan looks beautiful and elegant. Everyone looks fabulous too????


 :sm24: I am very tired- heading back to bed!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am very tired- heading back to bed!


Good!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS Just dropped Kimber off & is off to work again. I'm nervous for her to go outside along just now, my sister was here yesterday & when she went to leave, all you could smell around my back door was skunk????. I saw no skunk & don't know where the smell came from as it's gone now but that wouldn't be good if she gets sprayed. I asked DH to set the skunk trap but he didn't & I don't even know where it is.
> 
> Fan, like you, I don't wear black except for jeans, if I wear black tops, I look like I'm ready for a coffin????, white too, I wear mostly bright colors & purple is one of my favourites .
> 
> Well, better get moving, I have a bunch more tomatoes to do, I think I may quit after this bunch as there's 3 boxes ripe this time


I do hope Kimber didnt find the skunk.... :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the roast. You really wouldn't have tasted the mustard. It just gives it a little more flavour.
> 
> I've been in bed most of the day. Last night I had a attack of pancreatitis. I took 3 oxycodone before I even got a little pain relief. I'm feeling better now but really tired so I'm off to bed.


Hope you feel fine today Liz.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Julie .
> 
> Fan those outfits looked great on you , a lot better than when they were just on coat hangers


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, yes, same Napa. My family is fine. Grand girls still don't have school. Amy returned to work today. There are 14 wildfires in CA.


I hope they can get the fires under control soon, very scary. :sm03:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Ggrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

There is a nasty person, who should remember a lady called karma, who has complained my dog barking at night. I have rung the village manager to ask her to identify what time at night this is apparently happening. Until thiscan be sorted, Maggie May will have restricted access to outside which will be supervised. When I go to work, she will be locked inside with air con and radio going. This is very upsetting to me as I may have to move to keep her, I would like to stay here for another year to get onto my feet financially


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Julie .
> 
> Fan those outfits looked great on you , a lot better than when they were just on coat hangers


Ditto to both the above from me..... It sounds like you all had a great day, and what a bonus being able to keep a couple of outfits. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am all caught up, but I didnt comment as much as I would have liked. Am a bit tired tonight and think I am getting a cold, throat a bit sore. Oh well I have gotten away without have a cold right through winter... it will pass. It's blowing a gale here today/evening.

Hugs to all and thinking of those near the terrible fires.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I turn the cover inside out , put my hands into the corners , grab the duvet by the corner s quick shake and it's on , just needs fastening at bottom


Thats how I do mine as well.

I've been here on and off but still over 20 pages behind so will keep trying to read.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, yes Santa Rosa has been hit terribly. Whole neighborhoods burned. Thank you for being happy my dulcimer tuned.
Sonja, thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ggrrrrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> There is a nasty person, who should remember a lady called karma, who has complained my dog barking at night. I have rung the village manager to ask her to identify what time at night this is apparently happening. Until thiscan be sorted, Maggie May will have restricted access to outside which will be supervised. When I go to work, she will be locked inside with air con and radio going. This is very upsetting to me as I may have to move to keep her, I would like to stay here for another year to get onto my feet financially


That is a terrible thing to happen. I do hope you can sort it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought that's what you were thinking ???? my 3 sisters were/ are all a lot older than me. I am 7 years older than my nephew and 10 years older than my niece that live here


Maryanne pointed out once that she is closer in age to my youngest brother than I am to him. Can't be much difference though. But she is only 10 years younger than his wife. Works out well as we don't tend to acknowledge birthdays of in-laws but she has no family here. One of her birthdays (she is from China and so has an official birthday, a Chinese one and I think another one somehow!) and the one in her passport is the same date as Maryanne so whenever Maryanne has a significant birthday so does my SIL so both can be celebrated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/embrace-octopus-sweater
> 
> Not a squid, but have a look at this.


Wow- what a lot of work in that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ggrrrrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> There is a nasty person, who should remember a lady called karma, who has complained my dog barking at night. I have rung the village manager to ask her to identify what time at night this is apparently happening. Until thiscan be sorted, Maggie May will have restricted access to outside which will be supervised. When I go to work, she will be locked inside with air con and radio going. This is very upsetting to me as I may have to move to keep her, I would like to stay here for another year to get onto my feet financially


Sorry to hear that Heather hope you can sort out what is going on , maybe there is another dog in the nearby area that is causing the problem


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and Penelope are home. She hasnt needed the air flow since yesterday afternoon and has been having normal proper feeds since early this morning... doctor came this morning and told DD that she could likely go home in afternoon, DD requested to please stay till tomorrow morning just to make sure.... so doctor came back early afternoon did another check and said no, sending home coz she is doing so well but they will keep her as admitted until tomorrow, that way if Penelope's breathing goes down again they can just go straight back to the ward rather than through casuality department. And so far so good... :sm19: :sm11: Thank you all so much for prayers and support. When this all first happened on Sat morning and I was stuck home waiting worrying...you people of the TP were who I thought of. I do have faith in our prayer warriers and I thank you all.


Thats great news- assuming it has continued to go this well of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Funny story today.... Serena and I were playing here and she looks at me and quietly says..."we are all alone"... I said "are we"? "I am here with you and you are here with me, we are together". She then says "but where are our parents?". hahahha so funny, I said "but I am a grown up and looking after you, I am your Nanna". It was as if she was thinking that we were BOTH little kids and oh where are our parents to look after us...LOL :sm11:


How cute- wouldn't be great to know how their minds work?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats great news- assuming it has continued to go this well of course.


Yes, still going well. She was checked by regular doctor today and only slight wheeze and cough, he said it could take a couple of weeks to be gone. She is still having panadol for sore throat but happy baby again and sleeping well and feeding well. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


I love them all; think I like the black & white one the most. Very versatile pieces.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am all caught up, but I didnt comment as much as I would have liked. Am a bit tired tonight and think I am getting a cold, throat a bit sore. Oh well I have gotten away without have a cold right through winter... it will pass. It's blowing a gale here today/evening.
> 
> Hugs to all and thinking of those near the terrible fires.


Hope the cold disappears quickly Cathy ,
Doesn't sound like you are having any spring weather at all this year .

Good news about Penelope


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


I am so sorry, but know that one can't seem to reason with kitties.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Julie .
> 
> Fan those outfits looked great on you , a lot better than when they were just on coat hangers


Great pictures, good fun that you both seem to have had. You looked great Fan. Sounds like it was a successful evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ggrrrrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> There is a nasty person, who should remember a lady called karma, who has complained my dog barking at night. I have rung the village manager to ask her to identify what time at night this is apparently happening. Until thiscan be sorted, Maggie May will have restricted access to outside which will be supervised. When I go to work, she will be locked inside with air con and radio going. This is very upsetting to me as I may have to move to keep her, I would like to stay here for another year to get onto my feet financially


 :sm25: That is most unfortunate, Heather, commiserations.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry that the kitty got killed. Iknow you've lost a number of them due to them trying to cross that road. I'm surprised we haven't lost any to the road we live on but (knock on wood) we haven't up to now.


thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto to both the above from me..... It sounds like you all had a great day, and what a bonus being able to keep a couple of outfits. :sm24: :sm11:


My main result is I had a full tummy, and I have green nails, until I remove the varnish tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am all caught up, but I didnt comment as much as I would have liked. Am a bit tired tonight and think I am getting a cold, throat a bit sore. Oh well I have gotten away without have a cold right through winter... it will pass. It's blowing a gale here today/evening.
> 
> Hugs to all and thinking of those near the terrible fires.


Sorry about the cold. Plus the same re: California.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures Julie; thank you very much for sharing them. Fan you look fantastic! Lovely outfits too. What a fun experience this was[ and how terrific that you got to keep some of the outfits. Also, how cool that you and Julie both got massages. quote=Lurker 2]Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love them all; think I like the black & white one the most. Very versatile pieces.


 :sm24: It is typical of the camera that Fan looks more slender to the naked eye!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures Julie; thank you very much for sharing them. Fan you look fantastic! Lovely outfits too. What a fun experience this was[ and how terrific that you got to keep some of the outfits. Also, how cool that you and Julie both got massages. quote=Lurker 2]Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


[/quote]

I have a total of 65 shots- but most are more relevant to the others present, I will probably go to the Mall to get them printed up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up early today; 5:15 a.m. Will head to the gym around 7:30 to do a workout in weight room then water exercise class (if I'm not too tired). Oldest DD is in Las Vegas for 3 days for business meetings so tonight I'm going over to their house and take the kids out to dinner and just hang out for awhile. Then tomorrow (Thursday) will take youngest grandson to watch his baseball team play. Oh, he fractured is thumb a couple of weeks ago in a game so is out for the rest of the season. 

Liz I hope today you feel much better today. Sassafras so good that you are able to play your dulcimer again; sounds like you also purchased extra strings so you won't be in the same bind as you have been which is a plus for sure. 

Has anyone here ever attended the John C. Campbell Folk School in North Carolina? Check it out at www.folkschool.org or do a search under John C Campbell Folk School. I would LOVE to be able to go. Just may have to start a folk school money trip. I've requested a catalogue and also downloaded their 2017 class catalogue. They have classes is such a wide variety of crafts. At first glance they seem pricey, however, when you figure in lodging, materials, meals, etc. it really is fairly reasonable. Still would need to save up though even for just one of the long weekend classes. 
Sassafras, I especially can visualize you at the dulcimer classes!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a terrible thing to happen. I do hope you can sort it out.


I hope so too, but I realised something about 8pm. I have a deep, uncontrolable cough as a result of a icy soaking at work a week ago. If, as I asked the manager to identify when it was occurring, I suspect it is my coughing that they complained about. If this is so, I will distribute a note apologising for any disturbances that this has caused. Embarrassing for me, but I never noticed how bad the cough is until someone says something. Not the first time I have had a cough like this so I should know better


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope so too, but I realised something about 8pm. I have a deep, uncontrolable cough as a result of a icy soaking at work a week ago. If, as I asked the manager to identify when it was occurring, I suspect it is my coughing that they complained about. If this is so, I will distribute a note apologising for any disturbances that this has caused. Embarrassing for me, but I never noticed how bad the cough is until someone says something. Not the first time I have had a cough like this so I should know better


The walls must be ultra thin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Was there no choice as to the burial date? It couldn't have been done the day after his birthday?


No idea why it was that day. 
But it was mid summer 45 years ago so maybe they couldn't keep him. Maybe Mum wasn't really thinking straight either and just took the next day when offered. 
Just looked it up- the day He died was a Thursday and the funeral Friday, so waiting till Monday was a long time back then is my guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed. Have got below 20 pages (19!) but of course it will be back up again tomorrow.

Most of my knitting time today has been backwards. Told David wasn't sure I could say I had gone backwards today on Gordon's cardigan. I started it and kept thinking why have the rows all the same they are different? After about 6 and thinking that every couple of rows I remembered that the bands are moss (seed) stitch not rib! Surprise surprise the pattern was right. So does having half the cast on done again mean I have made progress as it is more than this morning?
But Elizabeth's has gone backwards I think. Might be back around where I was. 4 row pattern and managed to do row 3 instead of 3 so then all wrong and didn't pick it for a number of repeats so a far bit to frog. 
Just hope that when I go to do the two rows on Gordon's Temperature Blanket that I don't discover I did today's wrong or I would have no progress from today!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm off to bed. Have got below 20 pages (19!) but of course it will be back up again tomorrow.
> 
> Most of my knitting time today has been backwards. Told David wasn't sure I could say I had gone backwards today on Gordon's cardigan. I started it and kept thinking why have the rows all the same they are different? After about 6 and thinking that every couple of rows I remembered that the bands are moss (seed) stitch not rib! Surprise surprise the pattern was right. So does having half the cast on done again mean I have made progress as it is more than this morning?
> But Elizabeth's has gone backwards I think. Might be back around where I was. 4 row pattern and managed to do row 3 instead of 3 so then all wrong and didn't pick it for a number of repeats so a far bit to frog.
> Just hope that when I go to do the two rows on Gordon's Temperature Blanket that I don't discover I did today's wrong or I would have no progress from today!


I hate times like that when you are knitting! We started today by sleeping in as the alarm didn't go off (I didn't set it properly!) and we were wakened by the doorbell....Luke and his mum, as we were supposed to be taking him to school today because his dad is doing a night shift. One mad dash and 30 minutes later we had him washed, dressed and up to school on time! I hate starting the day like that, but it does mean I got a lot done this morning (by my standards, not Bonnie's! :sm09: )....some ironing, stuffed peppers for teatime and soup made for lunch. Now just about to go pick Luke up then after a quick change and a snack it's time for his swimming lesson at the pool - where did I ever find the time to go to work! Oh, one Caitlin story from yesterday....
Mum - Where are we going on holiday?
Caitlin - Lanza-grotty (Lanzarote)
Mum - What are we going to do there?
Caitlin - Eat delicious food!
......That girl loves her chuck!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hate times like that when you are knitting! We started today by sleeping in as the alarm didn't go off (I didn't set it properly!) and we were wakened by the doorbell....Luke and his mum, as we were supposed to be taking him to school today because his dad is doing a night shift. One mad dash and 30 minutes later we had him washed, dressed and up to school on time! I hate starting the day like that, but it does mean I got a lot done this morning (by my standards, not Bonnie's! :sm09: )....some ironing, stuffed peppers for teatime and soup made for lunch. Now just about to go pick Luke up then after a quick change and a snack it's time for his swimming lesson at the pool - where did I ever find the time to go to work! Oh, one Caitlin story from yesterday....
> Mum - Where are we going on holiday?
> Caitlin - Lanza-grotty (Lanzarote)
> Mum - What are we going to do there?
> ...


So cute! Got your adrenalin racing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


Yes, cool and rain off and on. We are supposed to be a high of 65 but I'm not sure we will make it.

Sorry to hear about the kitty. They should listen to you better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sorry Sam, unfortunately cats will wander up to 5 miles so there is always a greater chance that they will wander into a roadway, doesn't make the losses easy though.
> Have a good night.


While on the topic of kitties, I will ask for thoughts for DD's cat, Kee. He is diabetic and needs 2 shots a day. He is an inside outside cat. Always home for meals. He has been missing for a week tomorrow. He will usually come when called if outside. Amber is afraid he has died somewhere. They have looked and not found. She will sit outside when it's quiet out and call for him, but no Kee Kat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


Lovely! Fan makes a great model!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ggrrrrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> There is a nasty person, who should remember a lady called karma, who has complained my dog barking at night. I have rung the village manager to ask her to identify what time at night this is apparently happening. Until thiscan be sorted, Maggie May will have restricted access to outside which will be supervised. When I go to work, she will be locked inside with air con and radio going. This is very upsetting to me as I may have to move to keep her, I would like to stay here for another year to get onto my feet financially


Oh no! Is Maggie May usually out at night? Hopefully it's another dog causing the problem and you will be able to stay where you are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, still going well. She was checked by regular doctor today and only slight wheeze and cough, he said it could take a couple of weeks to be gone. She is still having panadol for sore throat but happy baby again and sleeping well and feeding well. :sm24:


I'm so glad!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope so too, but I realised something about 8pm. I have a deep, uncontrolable cough as a result of a icy soaking at work a week ago. If, as I asked the manager to identify when it was occurring, I suspect it is my coughing that they complained about. If this is so, I will distribute a note apologising for any disturbances that this has caused. Embarrassing for me, but I never noticed how bad the cough is until someone says something. Not the first time I have had a cough like this so I should know better


Embarrassing yes, but if that is what it is, better that than Maggie May. Do you have Vicks Vapor Rub there? If so, put it on the bottom of your feet at night and put a pair of old socks on afterwards. It will help control the cough. And you will rest better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wow, didn't know you could use slide on guitar. Can you film, not right word, record on cell so I could hear and see?
> 
> Liz, so very sorry you had pancreatitis attack. Horribly painful. Hope you feel better in a.m. do you know what causes it?


I can but it won't be until later this evening as I'm leaving in just a bit to go paint at the ceramics shop, but here's Eric Clapton, he's got it on his 3rd finger, I use mine on my pinky finger.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> While on the topic of kitties, I will ask for thoughts for DD's cat, Kee. He is diabetic and needs 2 shots a day. He is an inside outside cat. Always home for meals. He has been missing for a week tomorrow. He will usually come when called if outside. Amber is afraid he has died somewhere. They have looked and not found. She will sit outside when it's quiet out and call for him, but no Kee Kat.


Sending positive thoughts for DD and Kee. I know how that feels. :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea why it was that day.
> But it was mid summer 45 years ago so maybe they couldn't keep him. Maybe Mum wasn't really thinking straight either and just took the next day when offered.
> Just looked it up- the day He died was a Thursday and the funeral Friday, so waiting till Monday was a long time back then is my guess.


Could be. I thought they had the refrigerated mortuaries then, though, so it made me wonder. And you are right, she may not have been thinking clearly and took the next available date.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hate times like that when you are knitting! We started today by sleeping in as the alarm didn't go off (I didn't set it properly!) and we were wakened by the doorbell....Luke and his mum, as we were supposed to be taking him to school today because his dad is doing a night shift. One mad dash and 30 minutes later we had him washed, dressed and up to school on time! I hate starting the day like that, but it does mean I got a lot done this morning (by my standards, not Bonnie's! :sm09: )....some ironing, stuffed peppers for teatime and soup made for lunch. Now just about to go pick Luke up then after a quick change and a snack it's time for his swimming lesson at the pool - where did I ever find the time to go to work! Oh, one Caitlin story from yesterday....
> Mum - Where are we going on holiday?
> Caitlin - Lanza-grotty (Lanzarote)
> Mum - What are we going to do there?
> ...


Whew! I remember those days. Glad you got Luke to school on time. Caitlin sure is cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending positive thoughts for DD and Kee. I know how that feels. :sm13:


Thanks.

Now to get cleaned up and out the door. Going to my aunts to make cabbage rolls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


Great photo's Julie!!

Fan, you look lovely in all the outfits! Great legs by the way!! :sm24:

Lovely group, looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ggrrrrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> There is a nasty person, who should remember a lady called karma, who has complained my dog barking at night. I have rung the village manager to ask her to identify what time at night this is apparently happening. Until thiscan be sorted, Maggie May will have restricted access to outside which will be supervised. When I go to work, she will be locked inside with air con and radio going. This is very upsetting to me as I may have to move to keep her, I would like to stay here for another year to get onto my feet financially


Oh no, I'm so sorry!!
I hope that they find that that person is complaining about the dog when the dog isn't even barking, or that it is someone else's dog, so that that will resolve it quickly.
Really praying that this works out okay for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


Julie, thank you so much for sharing your special day and our very own model Fan. Fan, you look stunning. Are the outfits you kept from the outfits you modeled? It sure looks like fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry!!
> I hope that they find that that person is complaining about the dog when the dog isn't even barking, or that it is someone else's dog, so that that will resolve it quickly.
> Really praying that this works out okay for you.


Agreed. Busyworkerbee, I remember in Germany, the lady upstairs blamed us for everything and they have rules about so many things. One day there was banging that resonated throughout the whole building on A holiday - verboten (forbidden.)
She came up with her visiting daughter to let us know we shouldn't be doing this on a holiday. There we were doing nothing, much to their surprise. I hope it is another dog and that you can stay where you are to get better. Also, hoping the cold clears up soon. The coughing is always worse at night. Sounds like a really bad cold. If you can get Delsyn (sp?) it really helped DH with the cough and sleep. Too bad the place isn't more soundproof. Hugs and wishes for a quick recovery from the cold.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


Oh the poor little kitty, so sad.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


Lovely, all of the photo's. Love the purple dress, suits you too Fan!

Thanks for taking the photo's and posting them for us Julie and hope everyone had a great time which I'm sure you all did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do hope Kimber didnt find the skunk.... :sm06:


No, thank goodness, DH set the skunk trap, hopefully it's in there this morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, that school sure has some interesting classes, it would be such fun.

Heather, hope you get the issues sorted out with Maggie, as Julie said, if it’s your terrible cough they are hearing, the walls must be thin. Hope your cough is better soon

Julie, great pictures. Fan looks great in her outfits.

Cathy, hope you are feeling better soon, great that Penelope is doing OK

Kate, isn’t it fun to try to get kids off to school????not, I’m not sure how I get the 2 GKs on their way. It’s one job I rarely did why my kids where young. DH did that as I was already at work before they were out of bed. I wasn’t sorry when they were in school as before I had to drag them out of bed & off to the sitter before I went to work
Caitlin sounds like my DH, when he travels he always remember where the good places to eat are????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, wonderful Penelope sleeping and eating well. Yeah!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Home again after an awesome fun filled Pamper Day. The modelling was lots of fun and was very well received. Julie has some photos which she will post when she can. We each got 2 pamperings so I had foot massage and a manicure hand massage, Bliss!
> The wonderful coordinator lady told us we could choose whatever outfits we liked and keep them for free yay! I have purple patterned top, chocolate sleeveless dress, and light purple crinkle cotton dress. All good for summer coming up. That will bring my supply of dresses to 3 altogether. Me wearing a dress is a rare thing indeed!


That's great. I'm looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear I am sorry to hear that you've not been well today, do hope tomorrow is much better for you.
> Yes I know you don't taste the mustard, he just didn't believe me. I use it all the time on Pork roasts. He is a great cook himself, he probably thought because I hadn't tried it beforehand he didn't want to be the guinea pig, lol!


Thanks, Lynette, I do feel better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm so sorry you had the attack. Hope you are better soon.


Thanks, Tami. I'm okay today but a little tired still.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that you are feeling better.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy Liz - hope a good night's sleep will see you back in the pink. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. I did have a good night's sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


Oh,Sam, I'm so sorry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear this. Hope you're better soon.


Thanks, I am better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wow, didn't know you could use slide on guitar. Can you film, not right word, record on cell so I could hear and see?
> 
> Liz, so very sorry you had pancreatitis attack. Horribly painful. Hope you feel better in a.m. do you know what causes it?


Thanks. I'm beginning to think it's wine but it's hard to say. I had a slice of canteloupe Monday about 9.30 p.m. and the pain started shortly after. It could have been that because it wasn't ripe enough. It's gone in the garbage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are back to normal soon


Thanks, I am now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are having a good nights rest Liz and feel a 100% better in the morning


I did have a good sleep. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


What great photos. Fan, you look lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am very tired- heading back to bed!


Did you collect a lot of loot? Hope you had a good sleep.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh
Has anyone here ever attended the John C. Campbell Folk School in North Carolina? Check it out at www.folkschool.org or do a search under John C Campbell Folk School. I would LOVE to be able to go. Just may have to start a folk school money trip. I've requested a catalogue and also downloaded their 2017 class catalogue. They have classes is such a wide variety of crafts. At first glance they seem pricey said:


> Gwen, sitting up in bed having morning coffee and I need a napkin I am just drooling looking at Folk School dulcimer course! Less than $600 for a week class is reasonable. Unfortunately you add airfare and rental car and it is out of my league. But very very interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope you feel fine today Liz.


Thanks, Kate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ggrrrrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> There is a nasty person, who should remember a lady called karma, who has complained my dog barking at night. I have rung the village manager to ask her to identify what time at night this is apparently happening. Until thiscan be sorted, Maggie May will have restricted access to outside which will be supervised. When I go to work, she will be locked inside with air con and radio going. This is very upsetting to me as I may have to move to keep her, I would like to stay here for another year to get onto my feet financially


I'm sorry you're having neighbour problems and hope you can get it sorted without having to move.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am all caught up, but I didnt comment as much as I would have liked. Am a bit tired tonight and think I am getting a cold, throat a bit sore. Oh well I have gotten away without have a cold right through winter... it will pass. It's blowing a gale here today/evening.
> 
> Hugs to all and thinking of those near the terrible fires.


Keeping my fingers crossed that you aren't getting a cold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hate times like that when you are knitting! We started today by sleeping in as the alarm didn't go off (I didn't set it properly!) and we were wakened by the doorbell....Luke and his mum, as we were supposed to be taking him to school today because his dad is doing a night shift. One mad dash and 30 minutes later we had him washed, dressed and up to school on time! I hate starting the day like that, but it does mean I got a lot done this morning (by my standards, not Bonnie's! :sm09: )....some ironing, stuffed peppers for teatime and soup made for lunch. Now just about to go pick Luke up then after a quick change and a snack it's time for his swimming lesson at the pool - where did I ever find the time to go to work! Oh, one Caitlin story from yesterday....
> Mum - Where are we going on holiday?
> Caitlin - Lanza-grotty (Lanzarote)
> Mum - What are we going to do there?
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> While on the topic of kitties, I will ask for thoughts for DD's cat, Kee. He is diabetic and needs 2 shots a day. He is an inside outside cat. Always home for meals. He has been missing for a week tomorrow. He will usually come when called if outside. Amber is afraid he has died somewhere. They have looked and not found. She will sit outside when it's quiet out and call for him, but no Kee Kat.


That is sad. When my cat was so ill, she used to hide, so Amber may be right that he has died somewhere.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, youbetcha having half the cast on stitches back again counts as forward progress! You could have: thrown knitting across the room; given up; burned it! So good work. I’ve done the same more than once.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, enjoyed ERIC Clapton clip but camera far away and a lot happening so couldn’t really catch when he was using slide. Old ears. But thank you for clip.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so sorry kitty killed. So so hard. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, forgot $600 for room and board also. See where county residents get 50% off. Do you qualify for discount?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, you are beautiful. I somehow missed Julie’s pics so went back to find them. Glad you got to keep some outfits.
Julie, thank you for pics of Fan.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, forgot $600 for room and board also. See where county residents get 50% off. Do you qualify for discount?


I was looking through their list of classes, I'd love to do stained glass but convert to $CDN & add travel & it would be very expensive. But what a great place if a person was closer


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just woke up and saw the photos. Thank you so much Julie for doing that. 
So pleased you all liked them. I got to keep the brown dress, light purple one and another purple top I didn’t get to model.
The coordinator lady put me in a short purple evening dress with silver scarf instead of the long one she originally chose. 
Both myself and Stu were really tired last night so had an early night of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lovely! Fan makes a great model!


She does, indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> While on the topic of kitties, I will ask for thoughts for DD's cat, Kee. He is diabetic and needs 2 shots a day. He is an inside outside cat. Always home for meals. He has been missing for a week tomorrow. He will usually come when called if outside. Amber is afraid he has died somewhere. They have looked and not found. She will sit outside when it's quiet out and call for him, but no Kee Kat.


Sorry about this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great photo's Julie!!
> 
> Fan, you look lovely in all the outfits! Great legs by the way!! :sm24:
> 
> Lovely group, looks like a great time was had by all.


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thank you so much for sharing your special day and our very own model Fan. Fan, you look stunning. Are the outfits you kept from the outfits you modeled? It sure looks like fun.


 :sm24: Thanks, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Lovely, all of the photo's. Love the purple dress, suits you too Fan!
> 
> Thanks for taking the photo's and posting them for us Julie and hope everyone had a great time which I'm sure you all did.


 :sm24: Thanks Lynnette!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cabbage rolls are in the oven. Now I will visit with my aunt and play with her golden retriever! Maddie likes to play ball, but likes to tease and keep the ball!

Bonnie, I will post the pie filling recipe when I get home. I didn't have time before I left.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, that school sure has some interesting classes, it would be such fun.
> 
> Heather, hope you get the issues sorted out with Maggie, as Julie said, if it's your terrible cough they are hearing, the walls must be thin. Hope your cough is better soon
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What great photos. Fan, you look lovely.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you collect a lot of loot? Hope you had a good sleep.


Not quite as much as we had hoped, but quite a lot, and had a demand for an extra fifty, that took me by surprise!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kaye Jo, last night I watched a show by our real super model Rachel Hunter. It’s called Rachel’s tour of beauty where she goes to different countries to seek out their cuisine, beauty secrets, and countryside. Last nights was on Alaska and it was fantastic, was thinking of you when watching it.
I saw a farm with musk ox which they keep for their beautifully light warm fibre from their coats. It made wonderful knitted garments. They’re an interesting creature for sure. 
What an fascinating place Alaska is. She got to try some traditional foods, but pulled some mighty faces trying seal oil! I guess its got quite a strong taste.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, you are beautiful. I somehow missed Julie's pics so went back to find them. Glad you got to keep some outfits.
> Julie, thank you for pics of Fan.


 :sm24: Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just woke up and saw the photos. Thank you so much Julie for doing that.
> So pleased you all liked them. I got to keep the brown dress, light purple one and another purple top I didn't get to model.
> The coordinator lady put me in a short purple evening dress with silver scarf instead of the long one she originally chose.
> Both myself and Stu were really tired last night so had an early night of it.


 :sm24: Thanks Fan- that was my pleasure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo, last night I watched a show by our real super model Rachel Hunter. It's called Rachel's tour of beauty where she goes to different countries to seek out their cuisine, beauty secrets, and countryside. Last nights was on Alaska and it was fantastic, was thinking of you when watching it.
> I saw a farm with musk ox which they keep for their beautifully light warm fibre from their coats. It made wonderful knitted garments. They're an interesting creature for sure.
> What an fascinating place Alaska is. She got to try some traditional foods, but pulled some mighty faces trying seal oil! I guess its got quite a strong taste.


Qiviut is on my someday list.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Qiviut is on my someday list.


It's wonderful to see different countries animals and the fabulous fibres that can be used from their coats. They showed a gorgeous natural brown coloured knitted lacy scarf. Rachel remarked how warm and light it was even just holding it. 
The showed her wearing an Inuit costume with different furs on it, amazing workmanship in the coat she wore.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Is Maggie May usually out at night? Hopefully it's another dog causing the problem and you will be able to stay where you are.


Maggie May is an inside dog, and I am very careful to ensure she is inside whenever I have to leave the village, will be doing some investigating via manager as I maybe the dog that they are complaining about asi currently have deep broncial cough. Have changed medication and already feel a little better. Cough has even eased a little after just 2 doses. Doesn't help that once asleep, I am the only person to not hear my coughing. Time to go as need to get ready for work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just talked to my cousin about the folk school and she and I both think it is out of our league $$ wise too. But you never know....start that $$ jar now and in a year or so...just maybe.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, sitting up in bed having morning coffee and I need a napkin I am just drooling looking at Folk School dulcimer course! Less than $600 for a week class is reasonable. Unfortunately you add airfare and rental car and it is out of my league. But very very interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope, no discount; I'm in GA and this is in NC. Just dreaming. My cousin lives about an hour away from the school. I wonder if I could stay at her place and commute? Still just a dream though.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, forgot $600 for room and board also. See where county residents get 50% off. Do you qualify for discount?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in need of a serious nap having gotten up so early and did the gym thing. Going to go rest now so I can take the grands out to dinner and hang out with them this evening. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Oh,Sam, I'm so sorry.


I am too, Sam, I know how you love the kitties.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry about this.


I am too. So sad when we lose our pets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Apple. Pie filling 

Makes about 7 pint jars

12 cups sliced peeled cored apples, treated to prevent browning and drained. 
3 3/4 cups granulated sugar 
3/4 cup clearjel
1 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon 
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
1 1/4 cups cold water
2 1/2 cups unsweetened Apple juice 
1/2 cup lemon juice 

1. Prepare canner, jars and lids
2. In a large pot of boiling water, working with 6 cups at a time, blanch Apple slices for 1 minute. Remove with a slotted spoon and keep warm in a covered bowl. 
3. In a large stainless steel saucepan, combine sugar, Clearjel, cinnamon, nutmeg, water and apple juice. Bring to a boil over medium high heat, stirring constantly, and cook until mixture thickens and begins to bubble. Add lemon juice, return to a boil and boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Drain apple slices and immediately fold into hot mixture. Before processing, heat, stirring, until apples are heated through. 

4. Ladle hot pie filling into hot jars, leaving 1" head space. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace, if necessary, by adding hot filling. Wipe rim. Center lid on jar. Screw band down until resistance is met, then increase to fingertip tight. 
5. Place jars in canner, ensuring they are completely covered with water. Bring to a boil and process for 25 minutes. Remove canner lid. Wait 5 minuets, then remove jars , cool and store. 

Tip: Clearjel is a cooking starch that is acceptable for use in home canning. Not all cooking starches are suitable for home canning., as reheating causes some to loose viscosity. Making mixtures too thick can interfere with required heat penetration during heat processing. 
Recipe is from the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is sad. When my cat was so ill, she used to hide, so Amber may be right that he has died somewhere.


As it's been a week, we are pretty sure he's gone. She still keeps hoping. I'm sure she would like to find him and burie him though. She was seriously considering having him put to sleep when this last bottle of insulin was finished because he just keeps getting thinner and constantly hungry. He would even steal food from Arriana, though he wasn't mean about it. You just couldn't turn your back on him. He was even getting on the stove to get to any food on top of it. She was afraid he would get burnt. I thought a few weeks ago that it was time. I'm sure she did to. She just didn't want to waste the insulin. It's pretty expensive.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry to hear about the kitty. It's such a shame the country has gotten so built up and so many more cars now. I know you are all sad. Big Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Maggie May is an inside dog, and I am very careful to ensure she is inside whenever I have to leave the village, will be doing some investigating via manager as I maybe the dog that they are complaining about asi currently have deep broncial cough. Have changed medication and already feel a little better. Cough has even eased a little after just 2 doses. Doesn't help that once asleep, I am the only person to not hear my coughing. Time to go as need to get ready for work.


I hope the cough is what is being heard, that it's quickly gone. Good the new medication is working.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope, no discount; I'm in GA and this is in NC. Just dreaming. My cousin lives about an hour away from the school. I wonder if I could stay at her place and commute? Still just a dream though.


That's a good idea. Hope you can commute to a class in the future.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in need of a serious nap having gotten up so early and did the gym thing. Going to go rest now so I can take the grands out to dinner and hang out with them this evening. TTYL


Enjoy the evening with them!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> As it's been a week, we are pretty sure he's gone. She still keeps hoping. I'm sure she would like to find him and burie him though. She was seriously considering having him put to sleep when this last bottle of insulin was finished because he just keeps getting thinner and constantly hungry. He would even steal food from Arriana, though he wasn't mean about it. You just couldn't turn your back on him. He was even getting on the stove to get to any food on top of it. She was afraid he would get burnt. I thought a few weeks ago that it was time. I'm sure she did to. She just didn't want to waste the insulin. It's pretty expensive.


So sorry to hear about your family's cat also. Sad that it seems they won't be able to have a burial or know what happened. Hope they will be ok with time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cabbage rolls are in the oven. Now I will visit with my aunt and play with her golden retriever! Maddie likes to play ball, but likes to tease and keep the ball!
> 
> Bonnie, I will post the pie filling recipe when I get home. I didn't have time before I left.


No worries, the apples will keep a while yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's wonderful to see different countries animals and the fabulous fibres that can be used from their coats. They showed a gorgeous natural brown coloured knitted lacy scarf. Rachel remarked how warm and light it was even just holding it.
> The showed her wearing an Inuit costume with different furs on it, amazing workmanship in the coat she wore.


There have been classes here on making those coats, I haven't done one but my friends mom made one for her, it's beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Apple. Pie filling
> 
> Makes about 7 pint jars
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for the third and fourth picture outfits - they are my favorites. you look really nice in all of them. it looked like everyone was having a good time - what did they serve with the tea? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are well rested when you wake up. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am very tired- heading back to bed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stay warm and drink lots of liquid. hope you feel better real soon. i rarely catch cold - may be all the drugs i take. lol --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am all caught up, but I didnt comment as much as I would have liked. Am a bit tired tonight and think I am getting a cold, throat a bit sore. Oh well I have gotten away without have a cold right through winter... it will pass. It's blowing a gale here today/evening.
> 
> Hugs to all and thinking of those near the terrible fires.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news cathy - how relieved all of you must feel. sending tons of healing energy to penelope to speed up the healing. and some for you also. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yes, still going well. She was checked by regular doctor today and only slight wheeze and cough, he said it could take a couple of weeks to be gone. She is still having panadol for sore throat but happy baby again and sleeping well and feeding well. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they don't listen very well. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry, but know that one can't seem to reason with kitties.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i vote for the third and fourth picture outfits - they are my favorites. you look really nice in all of them. it looked like everyone was having a good time - what did they serve with the tea? --- sam


Thank you Sam you're very kind. We had a lovely lunch with lots of different finger foods. We were late getting it because the fashion show was going through the lunchtime. But managed to get my fill of mini spring rolls, samosas, club sandwiches, and fruit kebabs. The sweet things were all gone when we got to them.
Julie would have seen all the yummy goodies on the menu.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about your family's cat also. Sad that it seems they won't be able to have a burial or know what happened. Hope they will be ok with time.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Tami.


You are welcome!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> they don't listen very well. --- sam


They surely don't. While this little fur ball can't be replaced, I am hoping that another "stray" will be lucky enough to end up on your doorstep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks like the perfect place for a vacation. --- sam



KateB said:


> I hate times like that when you are knitting! We started today by sleeping in as the alarm didn't go off (I didn't set it properly!) and we were wakened by the doorbell....Luke and his mum, as we were supposed to be taking him to school today because his dad is doing a night shift. One mad dash and 30 minutes later we had him washed, dressed and up to school on time! I hate starting the day like that, but it does mean I got a lot done this morning (by my standards, not Bonnie's! :sm09: )....some ironing, stuffed peppers for teatime and soup made for lunch. Now just about to go pick Luke up then after a quick change and a snack it's time for his swimming lesson at the pool - where did I ever find the time to go to work! Oh, one Caitlin story from yesterday....
> Mum - Where are we going on holiday?
> Caitlin - Lanza-grotty (Lanzarote)
> Mum - What are we going to do there?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

positive thoughts for kee kat. may he soon come home. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> While on the topic of kitties, I will ask for thoughts for DD's cat, Kee. He is diabetic and needs 2 shots a day. He is an inside outside cat. Always home for meals. He has been missing for a week tomorrow. He will usually come when called if outside. Amber is afraid he has died somewhere. They have looked and not found. She will sit outside when it's quiet out and call for him, but no Kee Kat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you are well rested when you wake up. --- sam


I did sleep pretty well, which was good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mary (martina) are you going to the Ally Pally this year ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i think we have eight or ten left. hopefully they are smart enough to stay away from the road. reeces kitty has been seen crossing the road. he is such a sweet kitten - i'm hoping he stops. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> They surely don't. While this little fur ball can't be replaced, I am hoping that another "stray" will be lucky enough to end up on your doorstep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually i think we have eight or ten left. hopefully they are smart enough to stay away from the road. reeces kitty has been seen crossing the road. he is such a sweet kitten - i'm hoping he stops. --- sam


Sorry about your cat Sam. They certainly have no road sense at all. One of ours used to deliberately stop in our driveway when Stu drove in, and do a roly poly in front of the car, so he had to stop. Another one hid up under the wheel rim and got squished when the car started. That was really heartbreaking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As it's been a week, we are pretty sure he's gone. She still keeps hoping. I'm sure she would like to find him and burie him though. She was seriously considering having him put to sleep when this last bottle of insulin was finished because he just keeps getting thinner and constantly hungry. He would even steal food from Arriana, though he wasn't mean about it. You just couldn't turn your back on him. He was even getting on the stove to get to any food on top of it. She was afraid he would get burnt. I thought a few weeks ago that it was time. I'm sure she did to. She just didn't want to waste the insulin. It's pretty expensive.


So very sorry anout your loss.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam you're very kind. We had a lovely lunch with lots of different finger foods. We were late getting it because the fashion show was going through the lunchtime. But managed to get my fill of mini spring rolls, samosas, club sandwiches, and fruit kebabs. The sweet things were all gone when we got to them.
> Julie would have seen all the yummy goodies on the menu.


Sounds lovely. I'm a real fan of the Vietnamese spring rolls especially during the summer months.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I got to walk 2 miles today and feed horses. Didn’t get to sleep til 4 a.m. played my dulcimer. Winds kicking up so think I’ll cover up and read in bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I got the final cleanup done outside today. It was quite nice out this afternoon but tomorrow’s high is supposed to be 0. There’s still a few beets & carrots in the garden, will see if they get out or just fertilizer the garden????
DH is happy, I made him one of his favourite suppers, roast duck& sneakers.
I’m not quite sure what I stirred up outside but I’ve sure got a headache tonight


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I got the final cleanup done outside today. It was quite nice out this afternoon but tomorrow's high is supposed to be 0. There's still a few beets & carrots in the garden, will see if they get out or just fertilizer the garden????
> DH is happy, I made him one of his favourite suppers, roast duck& sneakers.
> I'm not quite sure what I stirred up outside but I've sure got a headache tonight


A high of freezing point? or is that Fahrenheit? Glad DH was happy with his meal, and sorry to hear of the headache!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cabbage rolls are in the oven. Now I will visit with my aunt and play with her golden retriever! Maddie likes to play ball, but likes to tease and keep the ball!
> 
> Bonnie, I will post the pie filling recipe when I get home. I didn't have time before I left.


I'm all out of cabbage rolls. May I come over?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....what are sneakers? Here sneakers are another name for tennis shoes and I seriously doubt you fed your DH shoes...LOL.
Good golly....only 0 degrees already! Can say for sure I will not be moving to Canada. It was just under 90 F here today and felt great....well maybe not great since it was humid but very nice for sure.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I got the final cleanup done outside today. It was quite nice out this afternoon but tomorrow's high is supposed to be 0. There's still a few beets & carrots in the garden, will see if they get out or just fertilizer the garden????
> DH is happy, I made him one of his favourite suppers, roast duck& sneakers.
> I'm not quite sure what I stirred up outside but I've sure got a headache tonight


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As it's been a week, we are pretty sure he's gone. She still keeps hoping. I'm sure she would like to find him and burie him though. She was seriously considering having him put to sleep when this last bottle of insulin was finished because he just keeps getting thinner and constantly hungry. He would even steal food from Arriana, though he wasn't mean about it. You just couldn't turn your back on him. He was even getting on the stove to get to any food on top of it. She was afraid he would get burnt. I thought a few weeks ago that it was time. I'm sure she did to. She just didn't want to waste the insulin. It's pretty expensive.


Yes, I completely understand. My kittie was diabetic too. It's so hard to watch them decline.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....what are sneakers? Here sneakers are another name for tennis shoes and I seriously doubt you fed your DH shoes...LOL.
> Good golly....only 0 degrees already! Can say for sure I will not be moving to Canada. It was just under 90 F here today and felt great....well maybe not great since it was humid but very nice for sure.


There is a vast difference between Fahrenheit 0, and Celsius zero- I can't remember which scale Bonnie usually gives for temperatures. (as you as a Science teacher are well aware- I am not doubting your intelligence!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hate times like that when you are knitting! We started today by sleeping in as the alarm didn't go off (I didn't set it properly!) and we were wakened by the doorbell....Luke and his mum, as we were supposed to be taking him to school today because his dad is doing a night shift. One mad dash and 30 minutes later we had him washed, dressed and up to school on time! I hate starting the day like that, but it does mean I got a lot done this morning (by my standards, not Bonnie's! :sm09: )....some ironing, stuffed peppers for teatime and soup made for lunch. Now just about to go pick Luke up then after a quick change and a snack it's time for his swimming lesson at the pool - where did I ever find the time to go to work! Oh, one Caitlin story from yesterday....
> Mum - Where are we going on holiday?
> Caitlin - Lanza-grotty (Lanzarote)
> Mum - What are we going to do there?
> ...


Lol! She certainly has her priorities. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> While on the topic of kitties, I will ask for thoughts for DD's cat, Kee. He is diabetic and needs 2 shots a day. He is an inside outside cat. Always home for meals. He has been missing for a week tomorrow. He will usually come when called if outside. Amber is afraid he has died somewhere. They have looked and not found. She will sit outside when it's quiet out and call for him, but no Kee Kat.


Oh no, I'm so sorry, he probably did go off somewhere quiet to die, but praying by some miracle that he's okay and will show up soon, not much worse for the wear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I got the final cleanup done outside today. It was quite nice out this afternoon but tomorrow's high is supposed to be 0. There's still a few beets & carrots in the garden, will see if they get out or just fertilizer the garden????
> DH is happy, I made him one of his favourite suppers, roast duck& sneakers.
> I'm not quite sure what I stirred up outside but I've sure got a headache tonight


I wonder if it is thE change of seasons. I was doing so good but have had migraines every day this week. Hope you feel better soon. Do you take anything to help with the pain?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a vast difference between Fahrenheit 0, and Celsius zero- I can't remember which scale Bonnie usually gives for temperatures. (as you as a Science teacher are well aware- I am not doubting your intelligence!)


Canada now uses Celsius 0. So that would be the US 32in F.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, enjoyed ERIC Clapton clip but camera far away and a lot happening so couldn't really catch when he was using slide. Old ears. But thank you for clip.


I took a video but for some reason no matter how much I trim it down, even to 20 seconds, it says the file is too big to post.

I found a couple good ones though to post here for you. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xXwfzdZqEc David and I use a lot of Marty's video's.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope so too, but I realised something about 8pm. I have a deep, uncontrolable cough as a result of a icy soaking at work a week ago. If, as I asked the manager to identify when it was occurring, I suspect it is my coughing that they complained about. If this is so, I will distribute a note apologising for any disturbances that this has caused. Embarrassing for me, but I never noticed how bad the cough is until someone says something. Not the first time I have had a cough like this so I should know better


Sorry to hear you have such a bad cough, maybe time to see a doctor? I hope that is what was bothering the neighbour and it all sorts itself out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this makes for some interesting reading. --- sam

http://www.tsa.gov/blog/2017/10/11/tsa-two-weeks-review-165-firearms-discovered-carry-bags-over-last-two-weeks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo, last night I watched a show by our real super model Rachel Hunter. It's called Rachel's tour of beauty where she goes to different countries to seek out their cuisine, beauty secrets, and countryside. Last nights was on Alaska and it was fantastic, was thinking of you when watching it.
> I saw a farm with musk ox which they keep for their beautifully light warm fibre from their coats. It made wonderful knitted garments. They're an interesting creature for sure.
> What an fascinating place Alaska is. She got to try some traditional foods, but pulled some mighty faces trying seal oil! I guess its got quite a strong taste.


Lol! I have had whale blubber and seal oil a few times, you have to dip the blubber in the oil to have a decent flavor but it's all really really greasy. Wonder if they stuffed the sea lion intestines for her, I've not had that one. lol
The garments and also the very fine beading that goes on them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's wonderful to see different countries animals and the fabulous fibres that can be used from their coats. They showed a gorgeous natural brown coloured knitted lacy scarf. Rachel remarked how warm and light it was even just holding it.
> The showed her wearing an Inuit costume with different furs on it, amazing workmanship in the coat she wore.


It's amazing how much work and workmanship goes into the traditional costuming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Maggie May is an inside dog, and I am very careful to ensure she is inside whenever I have to leave the village, will be doing some investigating via manager as I maybe the dog that they are complaining about asi currently have deep broncial cough. Have changed medication and already feel a little better. Cough has even eased a little after just 2 doses. Doesn't help that once asleep, I am the only person to not hear my coughing. Time to go as need to get ready for work.


Hopefully it's just you causing the ruckus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax. 
Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here. 
I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I hate times like that when you are knitting! We started today by sleeping in as the alarm didn't go off (I didn't set it properly!) and we were wakened by the doorbell....Luke and his mum, as we were supposed to be taking him to school today because his dad is doing a night shift. One mad dash and 30 minutes later we had him washed, dressed and up to school on time! I hate starting the day like that, but it does mean I got a lot done this morning (by my standards, not Bonnie's! :sm09: )....some ironing, stuffed peppers for teatime and soup made for lunch. Now just about to go pick Luke up then after a quick change and a snack it's time for his swimming lesson at the pool - where did I ever find the time to go to work! Oh, one Caitlin story from yesterday....
> Mum - Where are we going on holiday?
> Caitlin - Lanza-grotty (Lanzarote)
> Mum - What are we going to do there?
> ...


Awww LOL. Gotta love little kids. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be if it was fahrenheit but Canada - it would be 0°C. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A high of freezing point? or is that Fahrenheit? Glad DH was happy with his meal, and sorry to hear of the headache!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have definitely taken your weather over our damp, rainy and cold. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....what are sneakers? Here sneakers are another name for tennis shoes and I seriously doubt you fed your DH shoes...LOL.
> Good golly....only 0 degrees already! Can say for sure I will not be moving to Canada. It was just under 90 F here today and felt great....well maybe not great since it was humid but very nice for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like that - wish i had room for one. you did a good job putting it together. hope you feel better in the morning after a good night's sleep. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and it is quite a bit after my bedtime. see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that you aren't getting a cold.


I do have a cold and a cough also but I think I can knock this one on the head without needing a doctor.... fingers crossed again. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Maggie May is an inside dog, and I am very careful to ensure she is inside whenever I have to leave the village, will be doing some investigating via manager as I maybe the dog that they are complaining about asi currently have deep broncial cough. Have changed medication and already feel a little better. Cough has even eased a little after just 2 doses. Doesn't help that once asleep, I am the only person to not hear my coughing. Time to go as need to get ready for work.


Good to hear that your cough is easing with new medication. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> excellent news cathy - how relieved all of you must feel. sending tons of healing energy to penelope to speed up the healing. and some for you also. --- sam


Thankyou. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


That is a really nice island and stools... well done! Hope you arent as sore in the morning though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I got the final cleanup done outside today. It was quite nice out this afternoon but tomorrow's high is supposed to be 0. There's still a few beets & carrots in the garden, will see if they get out or just fertilizer the garden????
> DH is happy, I made him one of his favourite suppers, roast duck& sneakers.
> I'm not quite sure what I stirred up outside but I've sure got a headache tonight


Glad you got all your clean up done Bonnie, hope you can get rid of the head ache , 
I suppose 0 is better than anything with a - in front 
We have been having really nice weather apart from yesterday when we had a couple of rain showers and if the weather men are to be believed it's supposed to get over 20c starting tomorrow and over the weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


Sorry to hear you feel so sore Kaye Jo hope a good nights sleep has you feeling all better in the morning , your table and stools look great


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I got to walk 2 miles today and feed horses. Didn't get to sleep til 4 a.m. played my dulcimer. Winds kicking up so think I'll cover up and read in bed.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


I am not surprised you are sore. The island table looks good????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Canada now uses Celsius 0. So that would be the US 32in F.


I just wondered if Bonnie had adjusted it for so many on the Tea Party being American.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


Your Island looks really great, Kaye Jo.

Sorry about the aches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it would be if it was fahrenheit but Canada - it would be 0°C. --- sam


Bonnie might have adjusted it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do have a cold and a cough also but I think I can knock this one on the head without needing a doctor.... fingers crossed again. :sm19:


I hope you can too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wonder if it is thE change of seasons. I was doing so good but have had migraines every day this week. Hope you feel better soon. Do you take anything to help with the pain?


The FeverFew is definitely helping me. I know all of these barometric lows and weather changes including the after affects of the tropical storms and hurricanes create havoc with my sinuses. I have small headaches, but keeping the migraines away! Dentist today. Yuk.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Canada now uses Celsius 0. So that would be the US 32in F.


Still very cold and way too early.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would have definitely taken your weather over our damp, rainy and cold. --- sam


I'll share it with you, Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you all had a wonderful day Margaret, must be nice to see Elizabeth now enjoying being with grandad too


Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:

Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
This is the closest so far, but not sure it is quite right. file:///Users/margaretwilliams/Documents/knitting/babies:children/cardigans/Alvina%20_%20DROPS%20Children%20%20Knitted%20DROPS%20jacket%20worked%20in%20a%20circle%20in%20garter%20st%20with%20leaf%20pattern%20in%20_BabyAlpaca%20Silk_%20and%20_Kid-Silk_.%20Size%203%20-%2012%20years%20-%20Free%20pattern%20by%20DROPS%20Design.htm 
Did find a long sleeved bolero as well. But want something light and that looks good open at the front so the smocking shows.
Come to think of it does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
> Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
> ...


http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/81/Issue81.php

I like this one - light denim blue with one button at the top would allow for the smocking to show and the collar to be peeking over the sweater. I like the sock pattern also.

Here's another one with smocking to match? http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/181/Issue181.php

I didn't get your link to come up so not sure if I'm thinking along the same lines or not.

Here's one more: I don't usually like Pinterest since the links don't always work, but this one does and takes you to the Drops design.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/610308186974010647/

http://www.marymaxim.ca/books-patterns/free-patterns/free-girl-s-boa-cardigan-knit-pattern.html
And another one: I like this one the most - love the idea of doing it in a very soft fluffy yarn on large needles with a pretty satin tie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/81/Issue81.php
> 
> I like this one - light denim blue with one button at the top would allow for the smocking to show and the collar to be peeking over the sweater. I like the sock pattern also.
> 
> ...


Found it in ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina But some of yours I think are better. Don't want anything too much but do want light. The fluffy one is nice but probably a bit warm for much of the year. But with a warm one like that and tights would do almost all year. Had been thinking lace but the first one might be good too, lace might be a bit much. Think the smocked one would be too. But could do the first one and the fluffy one. Fluffy one for winter, and she is old enough for ties now as well.
A simple lace in the bottom part of the one from Pinterest would work too. HAve similar pattern for for babies but this goes bigger

Thank you for some ideas!

Had her first haircut today! Needed it as she was finding hte hair in her face frustrating.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry you have had migraines all week. Hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, nice job putting table together. Hope you sleep well and wake up feeling wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sounds like a good plan.


????❤????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The chicken and corn chowder sounds good. Will buy the ingredients tomorrow when i go shopping.

Was it Avery who was so anti school last year? How is he going this year?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
> Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
> ...


Love little girl's smocked dresses- used to make my own for my girls- that is so lovely, Margaret.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well off to bed now- 15 pages still to go which I think is progress since yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well off to bed now- 15 pages still to go which I think is progress since yesterday.


Sleep well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Crazy confusing weather here for middle of October not that I'm complaining , just been hanging my washing out and there are butterflies and bees flying around the flowers


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have that same little table. It is so versatile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And that is still really cold in my world!


Cashmeregma said:


> Canada now uses Celsius 0. So that would be the US 32in F.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your new kitchen island! Especially like the leaf to make it larger and being able to store the stools underneath.


Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really cute dress. What about something like this for the light sweater. It is free. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/party-perfect-bolero


darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
> Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to gym again this morning early and swam 10 laps. That isn't much but it is a start and more than yesterday. It takes 72 laps to make a mile.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, sitting up in bed having morning coffee and I need a napkin I am just drooling looking at Folk School dulcimer course! Less than $600 for a week class is reasonable. Unfortunately you add airfare and rental car and it is out of my league. But very very interesting. Thank you for sharing.


Have never attended the school but wishing you could go. Sounds like it would be a great experience. Lots of different courses too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Liz, hope the pancreatitis stopped. I have terrible reactions to some foods also and once in a while can get away with eating some (re: cantaloup) and then cross the line and suffer. Seems my food list is getting shorter and shorter.

Sugarsugar, what a success as a grandma when your DGD could express that the 2 of you were playmates and no parents with you! Hoping you aren't getting a cold.

I'm listening to Spanish tv, trying to absorb more. 

Yesterday I had the boss of a cleaning company come over and I am going to have them come over bi-weekly and clean. I've got more company coming and I just can't seem to do it all as I have weeks where I am sort of laid up and get so behind. Hopefully this will keep things from getting so bad but I have to clean before they can clean because I have too much on the floor, pictures I took down and various things. The dressers are just plain covered so I need to organize so they can dust the top and the bathroom needs more space on the counter top. It will be good as it will just be the organizing so they can get to things and then they will do the cleaning. Of course it will still have to have stuff done when they aren't here but I'm hoping it will encourage me. DH has been encouraging me to do this for a couple years so he is happy. He said we will just prioritize what we do so we have the $ to do it. Hard for me to have strangers to come in. The owner said it would be the same team so I will get to know them and he said he pays them well so is able to get good people. I'm hoping he can get a team for me before my company comes and then it will be so encouraging for me.

Yikes, I may run out of migraine medication. Had enough for a few months and then with Nate and the change of seasons I have had to take the medication morning and night, so only 4 pills left. Called the beginning of the week and apparently need a new prescription so it will be delayed and they are getting slower and slower with renewing. I had so many pills when I called but now they have just disappeared. Will call today to see if they got the renewal.

I was off the diet for 4 weeks and amazingly only gained 4 lbs., but inches was another matter. LOL. I want to lose more in case we go back to Panama again. Have an appointment to see the lady helping me with the diet today, but truthfully would rather just curl up on the couch and not move. Good that I get forced to get up and fix up. One always feels better and I know I'll be glad I got out.

So sad to see the death toll from the fires is climbing. Sassafras, has your DD found out anything about her home? Between the hurricanes and the fires it has been a tough year. Families are trying to send supplies to their families in Puerto Rico. We have a pretty good size Puerto Rican community here and it must be so hard for them. One lady bought generators and baby food and other supplies to send and I know money has been collected. It is difficult to get the supplies through.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Found it in ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina But some of yours I think are better. Don't want anything too much but do want light. The fluffy one is nice but probably a bit warm for much of the year. But with a warm one like that and tights would do almost all year. Had been thinking lace but the first one might be good too, lace might be a bit much. Think the smocked one would be too. But could do the first one and the fluffy one. Fluffy one for winter, and she is old enough for ties now as well.
> A simple lace in the bottom part of the one from Pinterest would work too. HAve similar pattern for for babies but this goes bigger
> 
> Thank you for some ideas!
> ...


Those first haircuts can be traumatic. I used to do the girls (and son's) haircuts; just seemed easier somehow.

Once she gets into doing "dress up", you'll be able to do all kinds of clothes for her. Maybe the tie one, but in a soft fluffy baby weight yarn...you'll have to do some swatching and adapting but that weight sweater may be more useful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to gym again this morning early and swam 10 laps. That isn't much but it is a start and more than yesterday. It takes 72 laps to make a mile.


Bravo Gwen. My uncle who is doing so great at 86 says it is so important to stay active. He and his wife swim everyday. My aunt who is 99 this month used to swim everyday also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so enjoy hearing about your darling wee grands. First haircut...what a precious memory, tears or smiles, it is a big moment. They are so lucky to have a knitter for a grandma. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And that is still really cold in my world!


Yes, it sure would be. I think I could adapt to being in a warmer climate very easily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just wondered if Bonnie had adjusted it for so many on the Tea Party being American.


Yes, that could be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still very cold and way too early.


Yes, their winter is certainly longer than ours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
> Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
> ...


Precious.well I'd better finish getting ready. Hugs to all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


WOW! That's a really nice set, super practical with the stools tucked away nicely. I can tell you are going to have lots of use for these.
A massage heated chair, well you sure are a lucky woman, lol! Bet most of us wish you lived closer to each and everyone of us. In all seriousness hope you are feeling much better this morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A high of freezing point? or is that Fahrenheit? Glad DH was happy with his meal, and sorry to hear of the headache!


0C/32F, headaches gone this morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....what are sneakers? Here sneakers are another name for tennis shoes and I seriously doubt you fed your DH shoes...LOL.
> Good golly....only 0 degrees already! Can say for sure I will not be moving to Canada. It was just under 90 F here today and felt great....well maybe not great since it was humid but very nice for sure.


Crepes filled with cottage cheese in a cream sauce, it's a Ukrainian dish. I think I posted the recipe a while back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wonder if it is thE change of seasons. I was doing so good but have had migraines every day this week. Hope you feel better soon. Do you take anything to help with the pain?


Most of the time I just use the Japanese mint oil, that's what I did last night. If that doesn't work, I have Tylenol 3, I've used that for many years as many of the migraine drugs I tried made me "dopey"& I couldn't take them when I was working. I suspect I stirred up some kind of mould when I was mucking around yesterday, that's what often sets them off


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Canada now uses Celsius 0. So that would be the US 32in F.


Sorry, I usually put both C & F when I post temperatures, yes, a balmy high of 0C/32F today????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


Hope you aren't too stiff & sore this morning. your island looks great, is it nice & sturdy?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Found it in ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina But some of yours I think are better. Don't want anything too much but do want light. The fluffy one is nice but probably a bit warm for much of the year. But with a warm one like that and tights would do almost all year. Had been thinking lace but the first one might be good too, lace might be a bit much. Think the smocked one would be too. But could do the first one and the fluffy one. Fluffy one for winter, and she is old enough for ties now as well.
> A simple lace in the bottom part of the one from Pinterest would work too. HAve similar pattern for for babies but this goes bigger
> 
> Thank you for some ideas!
> ...


I made that sweater for Addison, it's cute but the collar is quite bulky & kind of flops around


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, what about these 2. I made the Entrechat & it's cute,I just added long sleeves. I had the other in my library

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-sparkle-girls-bolero-jacket

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-sparkle-girls-bolero-jacket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Ugh! I thought booking my grocery delivery slot for Christmas was not good but snow????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 0C/32F, headaches gone this morning


Good to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Brrrrr...way too early.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Looks pretty but doesn't mean I want it yet


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do have a cold and a cough also but I think I can knock this one on the head without needing a doctor.... fingers crossed again. :sm19:


I hope passes quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a really nice island and stools... well done! Hope you arent as sore in the morning though.


Thank you, it's pretty sturdy, was a little concerned that for the price it would be a bit flimsy. 
Not as sore as last night, but still tender, so that will pass fairly quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you feel so sore Kaye Jo hope a good nights sleep has you feeling all better in the morning , your table and stools look great


Much better, thank you. 
Thank you, they are fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am not surprised you are sore. The island table looks good????


Thank you, it's so nice to have the extra counter space and also a place to sit in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla just called and we do not have to go pick up uncle, so going to stage a sit in here at home. I have laundry to hang dry and need to clear up the kitchen and do my floors, if I get to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your Island looks really great, Kaye Jo.
> 
> Sorry about the aches!


Thank you and thank you, it is better than it was last night for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
> Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
> ...


That's adorable, what a lovely gift.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Oh Please keep the snow in Saskatchewan, well OK I won't be mean let it fall on the ski trails and farmers fields. ????????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


Good thing you have a massage chair to ease your aches and pains. You did a great job putting your island together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Liz, hope the pancreatitis stopped. I have terrible reactions to some foods also and once in a while can get away with eating some (re: cantaloup) and then cross the line and suffer. Seems my food list is getting shorter and shorter.
> 
> Sugarsugar, what a success as a grandma when your DGD could express that the 2 of you were playmates and no parents with you! Hoping you aren't getting a cold.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Daralene, I feel much better. I hope you can get your migraine meds renewed quickly. Sometimes they are quite slow here too. The pharmacy always seems to be backed up. I'm sure you'll be happy when your cleaning group comes. I also have a habit of putting things away before mine shows up but it's a good thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 0C/32F, headaches gone this morning


I heard on the news that you are likely to get snow today. Hope not.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Oh no, I see you already got it :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your new kitchen island! Especially like the leaf to make it larger and being able to store the stools underneath.


Thank you, those are the things that drew it to me also, I really needed the extra counter space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to gym again this morning early and swam 10 laps. That isn't much but it is a start and more than yesterday. It takes 72 laps to make a mile.


10 laps is definitely a good start, and more than I can do for sure, I am not a strong swimmer, as much as I'd love to be. :sm12: I sink, like a rock. 
I'd never get a mile in. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! That's a really nice set, super practical with the stools tucked away nicely. I can tell you are going to have lots of use for these.
> A massage heated chair, well you sure are a lucky woman, lol! Bet most of us wish you lived closer to each and everyone of us. In all seriousness hope you are feeling much better this morning.


Thank you. 
It's a seat that you put in your chair and plug in, by homedics, it's sure handy and easy to store.
This is closest to it.
http://www.homedics.com/massage/quad-shiatsu-massage-cushion-with-heat.html
And we got at half price on sale, Marla got it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 0C/32F, headaches gone this morning


Glad to hear it's gone- did you figure out what caused it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Oh dear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you aren't too stiff & sore this morning. your island looks great, is it nice & sturdy?


It's not too bad, I think I could sew on it if I wanted to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 12 October '17

59° early afternoon. I don't think it will reach the 65° called for. It's very damp - I have corduroys and a wool shirt on. Heidi is bringing me the left over homemade chicken and noodle soup she made yesterday - that should help warm me up. It's to be 72° tomorrow - we will see.

My sweater is coming right along. It is so fun watching the different colors emerge - the yarn just slips through my fingers. I am still having trouble with my tension on the purl row. I check about evert ten or fifteen sts and adjust as I need to. I don't know why I'm having that trouble. My purl rows have always been tighter than the knit rows. But I think the sweater is looking good so maybe I am worrying too much.

Streuseled Sweet Potatoes

Streuseled Sweet Potatoes are an easy, deconstructed version of the classic sweet potato casserole that is manageable enough for a week night dessert.

Ingredients
2 sweet Potatoes (about 3/4 lb. each) ($1.47)
1 Tbsp olive oil ($0.13)
4 tsp maple syrup ($0.39)

Streusel Topping
2 Tbsp all-purpose flour ($0.02)
2 Tbsp rolled oats ($0.02)
1/4 cup brown sugar ($0.16)
1/4 cup chopped walnuts ($0.57)
2 Tbsp butter ($0.18)
1/2 tsp cinnamon ($0.05)

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF. 
2. Wash the sweet potatoes, then carefully slice them in half lengthwise. 
3. Place the halved sweet potatoes on a baking sheet, cut side up, and drizzle the olive oil over the cut open surfaces. Use your hands to rub the oil over the entire cut surface of the sweet potatoes. Flip the sweet potatoes over, so the cut side is facing down. 
4. Roast the sweet potatoes, cut side down, for 30 minutes, or until they are softened and slightly caramelized on the bottom. 
5. While the sweet potatoes are roasting, prepare the streusel topping. 
6. Add the flour, oats, sugar, walnuts, butter, and cinnamon to a bowl. Use your hands or a pastry cutter to mix the ingredients together until it forms a crumbly mixture with pea-sized pieces. Refrigerate the streusel until it's ready to be used. 
7. After roasting the sweet potatoes, remove them from the oven, but leave the oven on. 
8. Use a spatula to carefully flip the sweet potatoes over so the cut sides are facing up. Use a small sharp knife to carefully score crosshatched lines into the sweet potatoes. 
9.Drizzle about 1 tsp maple syrup over the scored surface of each sweet potato. 
10.Pile the prepared streusel over top of each potato.
11. Bake for another 10 minutes in the hot oven, or until the streusel is crispy. Serve hot.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/10/streuseled-sweet-potatoes/

BLACK PEPPER CHICKEN

This restaurant-style Chinese Black Pepper Chicken recipe is quick and easy to make at home, totally versatile if you'd like to sub in different veggies or proteins, and so comforting and delicious.

Author: Ali - gimmesomeoven.com
YIELD: 4-6 SERVINGS
TOTAL TIME: 20 MINS
PREP TIME: 7 MINS
COOK TIME: 13 MINS

INGREDIENTS:
2 tablespoons peanut oil (or any mild-flavored oil), divided
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-sized pieces
1 small bell pepper, cored and thinly-sliced
1 small red onion, peeled and thinly-sliced
2 stalks celery, thinly-sliced on a bias
2 cloves garlic, peeled and minced
1/4 cup low-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 tablespoon oyster sauce
1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar
2 teaspoons freshly-cracked black pepper (or more to taste)
1/4 ground ginger
optional toppings: thinly-sliced green onions, toasted sesame seeds

DIRECTIONS:
1. Heat 1 tablespoon oil over medium-high heat in a large sauté pan or wok. 
2. Add chicken and sauté for 4-5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the chicken is cooked through and no longer pink on the inside. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the chicken to a clean plate, and set aside.
3. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon oil to the sauté pan, along with the bell pepper, onion, celery and garlic. Sauté for 5-6 more minutes, stirring occasionally.
4. Meanwhile, as the veggies are sautéing, whisk together the soy sauce, cornstarch, oyster sauce, vinegar, black pepper and ginger in a small bowl until combined.
5. Once the veggies are ready go to, add the chicken and sauce mixture to the pan, and stir until the veggies and chicken are evenly coated. 
6. Continue to cook for 1-2 minutes, or until the sauce has thickened. Taste, and season with extra soy sauce and/or black pepper as desired.
7. Remove from heat, and serve immediately, sprinkled with your desired toppings.

Note: If you would like a spicier dish, feel free to stir in a teaspoon or two of garlic chili sauce into the sauce.

http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/black-pepper-chicken/

I can't remember if I gave you this recipe already - hope not.

BRIOCHE LOAF BREAD RECIPE

This Brioche Loaf Bread Recipe turns out an enriched yeast dough that is soft and buttery with a nice tender crumb.

POSTED BY MARYANNE CABRERA 
PREP TIME:20 MINUTES + OVERNIGHT DOUGH CHILLING
COOK TIME:35 MINUTES
MAKES ONE 9X5-INCH LOAF

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
2 tablespoons granulated white sugar
1/4 cup water, warmed to 110 degrees F
3 large Eggland's Best Eggs, room temperature
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 cups + 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened, cut into tablespoons

EGG WASH:
1 large Eggland's Best Egg
pinch of kosher salt
1 teaspoon water

DIRECTIONS:
1. In the bowl of a stand mixer, dissolve the yeast and sugar in warm water. Stir to combine and allow to sit for 5 to 7 minutes. The mixture will bubble and smell like beer once the yeast as activated. 
2. Whisk in eggs until thoroughly combined.
3. Attach dough hook to stand mixer. Add salt and 2 cups of flour. Start the mixer of low speed until the dough begins to come together, about 2 minutes.
4. The dough should look like a shaggy mess. Increase speed to medium and add softened butter one tablespoons at a time. Mixture will be very sticky. 
5. Add remaining 2 tablespoons of flour. Continue mixing for another 3 minutes until dough is shiny and smooth.
6. Stop mixer and cover bowl with plastic wrap or kitchen towel. Allow dough to sit for 15 minutes. 
7. Mix on medium speed for another 5 minutes. At this point, the dough will still be quite sticky. Do not add additional flour. Use a spatula or dough scraper to remove sticky dough from mixing bowl. Transfer dough to a well greased large bowl. Cover with plastic wrap or kitchen towel. Allow dough to rise at room temperature for one hour.
8. Punch down dough. Fold into thirds like a business letter. Place back in greased bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and allow to chill in fridge overnight for at least 6 hours, up to 12 hours.
9. Grease a 9x5-inch loaf pan. Punch down chilled dough. Divide into 5 equal portions. Working with one portion at a time, roll dough into a 5-inch square. Using the heels of your palms, gently flatten and stretch the dough to the desired size. Roll dough into a log and place seam side down in loaf pan. Repeat with remaining portions of dough.
10. Loosely cover dough with plastic wrap or kitchen towel and allow dough to rest at room temperature. Leave dough undisturbed dough reaches the top of the loaf pan. This will take anywhere from 90 minutes to 2 hours.
11. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
12. Mix egg wash by whisking together egg, salt, and water until smooth. 
13. Remove plastic wrap and lightly brush egg wash over the top of bread loaf. 
14. Bake bread for 35 to 40 minutes, rotating midway through baking. 
15. The finished bread loaf should be golden brown on top and the internal temperature of the bread should register at least 200 degrees F on an instant read kitchen thermometer. 
16. Allow bread to cool in pan for 10 minutes. Remove bread from pan and allow to cool to room temperature on wire rack. Once bread has cooled, use a serrated knife to slice bread. Store cooled bread in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 4 days.

NOTES: This dough is best mixed using a stand mixer. This enriched dough requires heavy mixing and kneading, if done by hand. Overnight chilling aids in the flavor development of dough.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2017/09/23/brioche-loaf-bread-recipe/

PEACHES AND CREAM PIE BARS

CANNED PEACH PIE FILLING
This product is a great convenience, however, I find it a bit too sweet. You might want to make your own filling from fresh peaches especially in late spring and summer when they are abundantly available and at good prices.

Another great alternative to the canned filling is using canned sliced peaches packed in water to make a pie filling.

I admit that here I used the pie filling for convenience sake. With 20-20 hindsight I realize that I should have added a few spoonfuls of fresh lemon juice to it. I am sure that would have cut the sweetness somewhat so I mention this in the "Notes" section of the recipe. But I will say that I'm not a big fan of anything very sweet. That's just my personal taste. So what I would recommend is you taste the canned filling first if you choose to use that. If it tastes OK to you then don't use the lemon juice.

AHHH CHEESECAKE
As I mentioned, you get the best of both worlds with these pie bars!
The cheesecake portion is easy to make-just whip up all the ingredients! I kept the sugar here relatively light because I like a bit of "bite" when it comes to anything with cream cheese. Again, what I would advise is to taste first-before you beat in the egg for safety sake. Feel free to add more confectioner's sugar if you want a sweeter cheesecake taste!
Author: Judith Hannemann: bakeatmidnite.com
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS
1 cup unsalted butter, melted and cooled
¾ cup granulated sugar
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt
2 cans (21 oz each) peach pie filling (see NOTE)
8 oz cream cheese, softened
2 tbs confectioners sugar
1 egg

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 375°F. Lightly grease a 15 x 10 x 1-inch pan (jellyroll pan) or line with parchment paper. Set aside.
2. In a medium mixing bowl, whisk together flour, sugar, baking soda, baking powder and salt.
3. Add melted/cooled butter and stir in with a fork. Reserve ¾ cup of the mixture for crumb topping. Set aside.
4. Press the remaining mixture into the bottom of the prepared pan. Layer peach filling over crust.
5. Beat together the confectioners sugar, cream cheese and egg. Drop evenly across the filling. 
6. Stir reserved topping mixture with a fork until it resembles coarse crumbs. Sprinkle over the peach filling.
7. Bake for 20-26 minutes or until crumbs are golden brown and cheese is set.
8. Cool completely and cut into bars.

Note: If you find the canned pie filling too sweet, add a tablespoon or 2 of freshly squeezed lemon juice.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/peaches-cream-pie-bars/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29#

Slow Cooker Balsamic Chicken

Recipe by:Sue Featured in Allrecipes Magazine: "So easy and so good. I use frozen chicken breasts and cook on high for 4 hours in the slow cooker. The sauce is not thick, it is a bit runny, but very tasty. Add tomato paste if you want it thicker. Serve on top of pasta and sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. I use one can of crushed tomatoes and one can of diced tomatoes."

Prep: 15 m
Cook: 4 h
Ready In: 4 h 15 m
Serves 6 @200 cals/serv

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, or more to taste
salt and ground black pepper to taste
1 onion, thinly sliced
4 cloves garlic
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
2 (14.5 ounce) cans crushed tomatoes

Directions
1. Drizzle olive oil into the slow cooker. 
2. Place chicken breasts on top of oil and season each breast with salt and pepper. 
3. Top chicken breasts with onion slices, garlic, oregano, basil, rosemary, and thyme. 
4. Drizzle balsamic vinegar over seasoned breasts and pour tomatoes on top.
5. Cook in the slow cooker set to High until chicken is no longer pink in the center and the juices run clear, about 4 hours.

Note: Easy Cleanup- Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/234664/slow-cooker-balsamic-chicken/?prop26=easyhealthy&prop25=9447804066&prop27=2017-10-11&did=179743-20171011

Crock Pot Southwest White Bean Soup

This Crock Pot Southwest Vegetarian White Bean Soup is my vegan version of a southwest chicken soup.

Author: Julie Wunder: runninginaskirt.com

Ingredients
3 15.5 ounce cans White Beans , rinsed and drained
1 14.5 ounce can Fire Roasted Tomatoes
1 Small Onion , chopped
1 cup Carrots , halved and sliced
1 cup Celery , chopped
1 teaspoon Minced Garlic
32 ounces Low Sodium Vegetable Broth
1 teaspoon Cumin
1/2 teaspoon Oregano
1/4 teaspoon Chipotle Powder (optional)
1/4 teaspoon salt , to taste
1/4 teaspoon pepper , to taste
1 Lime
1 cup Salsa Verde
Optional Garnish: cilantro, lime wedges and jalapenos

Instructions http://www.runninginaskirt.com/crock-pot-southwest-white-bean-soup/2/
1. Put the white beans, tomato, onion, carrots, celery, minced garlic, broth, cumin, oregano and optional chipotle powder in a crock pot. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Start with less and add more at the end if you need to.
2. Cook on low for 6-8 hours or high for 3-4 hours until the vegetables are tender.
3. Once cooked stir in the salsa verde and as much lime as you'd like! 
4. Serve with the cilantro and lime wedges as garnish. If you like spicy add jalapeno slices.
Note: The spice level of this dish depends a lot on the type of salsa verde you pick. If you like mild, go with that and leave off the chipotle powder and added jalapenos.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/crock-pot-southwest-white-bean-soup/2/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

honey and cinnamon for your cold and vicks on the bottm of your feet for your cough along with tons of healing energy that's zooming your way. hopefully you will soon be back in the pink. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I do have a cold and a cough also but I think I can knock this one on the head without needing a doctor.... fingers crossed again. :sm19:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Reply to "Darowil":



darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> You said that you want a design that's "open in front", so here are a few popular ones that I have in my Ravelry "Favorites":
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'll share it with you, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about this one? --- sam http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Babys-Flower-Lace-Cardigan-from-Patons



darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
> Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - it was ayden - so far he is doing well - if he skips school then he can't go to football practice - so we have an incentive for good attendance. --- sam



darowil said:


> The chicken and corn chowder sounds good. Will buy the ingredients tomorrow when i go shopping.
> 
> Was it Avery who was so anti school last year? How is he going this year?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party Mevbb where there are no politics discussed. that is quite a versatile table - would have one if i had room. we hope you had a good time with us and we hope you come back whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mevbb said:


> I have that same little table. It is so versatile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well at least you swam around the block a couple of times. way to go gwen - are you going every day? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Went to gym again this morning early and swam 10 laps. That isn't much but it is a start and more than yesterday. It takes 72 laps to make a mile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no headache - that is good news. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> 0C/32F, headaches gone this morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely to look at but isn't it a bit early? hope everyone got all their crops are in by now. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a place to sit in there - where is 'there'. i thought you had a kitchen table. really like it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's so nice to have the extra counter space and also a place to sit in there.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> It's a seat that you put in your chair and plug in, by homedics, it's sure handy and easy to store.
> This is closest to it.
> http://www.homedics.com/massage/quad-shiatsu-massage-cushion-with-heat.html
> And we got at half price on sale, Marla got it for me for Christmas.


That's neat, shall take a look online and see what else is out there. I thought you had a special chair, I like this idea as it can be stored when not in use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to see you kimmyz - what are you knitting now? --- sam



kimmyz said:


> Reply to "Darowil":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo that table looks super and a very handy item for all kinds of work.
Margaret the smocked dress is gorgeous, E will look adorable in it. Hope the haircut goes well for her.
For those who are having headache issues, the feverfew is a good remedy to ease them.

So I’m back to being suburban senior housewife again. I was quite tired and sore yesterday after the workout of previous day.
My fitness needs some improvement I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Okay, I think it's time to move to the southern hemisphere, although, Julie and Fan are getting awful wet.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice island, KayeJo. Looks very versatile. But hard work.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

What an adorable smocked dress!! Love it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think it's time to move to the southern hemisphere, although, Julie and Fan are getting awful wet.


You got that one right, we will have scales and fishy tails with all the wet weather. No water shortage in this city at present!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Reply to "Darowil":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Checked on the garden just now and see one of the roses has rotted at the stump, so pulled it out and will take a trip to the garden centre for replacement.
As the bigger ones die off am slowly replacing with smaller compact ones which are easier to prune and maintain. The wet has done some damage to the plants over winter. So it’s time to seek out some new pretty flowers to brighten things up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely to look at but isn't it a bit early? hope everyone got all their crops are in by now. --- sam


Yes, it's early & no, lots of crops still out, including our canola, its been snowing ever since I got up, the good news is, at least it's melting some


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> Reply to "Darowil":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good thing you have a massage chair to ease your aches and pains. You did a great job putting your island together.


Yes, I took a pain med this morning to loosen it up a bit more and am going to sit on the chair again in just a few minutes. 
Thank you, it was interesting, they didn't mark any of the pieces with the coordinating letter, so made it a little challenge, but at least all the hardware was marked pretty well. 
And surprise surprise, it was NOT made in China, it was made in Thailand, and packaged very very well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - it was ayden - so far he is doing well - if he skips school then he can't go to football practice - so we have an incentive for good attendance. --- sam


That is good incentive. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> a place to sit in there - where is 'there'. i thought you had a kitchen table. really like it. --- sam


Kitchen. 
No, the kitchen is to small for a regular kitchen table, unfortunately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> That's neat, shall take a look online and see what else is out there. I thought you had a special chair, I like this idea as it can be stored when not in use.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Nice island, KayeJo. Looks very versatile. But hard work.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You got that one right, we will have scales and fishy tails with all the wet weather. No water shortage in this city at present!


Mermaids!!! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Checked on the garden just now and see one of the roses has rotted at the stump, so pulled it out and will take a trip to the garden centre for replacement.
> As the bigger ones die off am slowly replacing with smaller compact ones which are easier to prune and maintain. The wet has done some damage to the plants over winter. So it's time to seek out some new pretty flowers to brighten things up.


That is indeed some wet weather to rot roses. 
Good idea to replace with smaller ones when replacing is needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's early & no, lots of crops still out, including our canola, its been snowing ever since I got up, the good news is, at least it's melting some


Melting is good, hopefully the stuff will stop coming down and it will all melt.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is indeed some wet weather to rot roses.
> Good idea to replace with smaller ones when replacing is needed.


It pretty much has rained during every day with very few exceptions. I've lost my double delight rose and think this latest one might be Just Joey.
They're beginning to bud up and one or two flowers. I ,love pottering around garden centres and seeing new tempting things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It pretty much has rained during every day with very few exceptions. I've lost my double delight rose and think this latest one might be Just Joey.
> They're beginning to bud up and one or two flowers. I ,love pottering around garden centres and seeing new tempting things.


I do too, I love garden centers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> It pretty much has rained during every day with very few exceptions. I've lost my double delight rose and think this latest one might be Just Joey.
> They're beginning to bud up and one or two flowers. I ,love pottering around garden centres and seeing new tempting things.


There are a few garden centres near me , ours sell all things to do with gardening but also , homemade food and sweets , clothes , ornaments and the one nearest to me has a lovely craft area ,and cafe but more importantly at the moment they have wonderful christmas displays , its nice to just wander round having a look


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are a few garden centres near me , ours sell all things to do with gardening but also , homemade food and sweets , clothes , ornaments and the one nearest to me has a lovely craft area ,and cafe but more importantly at the moment they have wonderful christmas displays , its nice to just wander round having a look


That sounds like my kind of place!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Which reminds me if I have time will drive up to Barrie on the weekend just to walk around our garden centre up there. I also love looking at all the plants, flowers, crafts etc, they too have a huge Christmas selection, not that I need anything either, lol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are a few garden centres near me , ours sell all things to do with gardening but also , homemade food and sweets , clothes , ornaments and the one nearest to me has a lovely craft area ,and cafe but more importantly at the moment they have wonderful christmas displays , its nice to just wander round having a look


I hear our UK KPers talk about their Aldi and Home Center stores and they're so different from ours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Wowza...we got up to 81 F today...not normal but better than snow for sure!

You did post the sneakers recipe; I saved it but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are a few garden centres near me , ours sell all things to do with gardening but also , homemade food and sweets , clothes , ornaments and the one nearest to me has a lovely craft area ,and cafe but more importantly at the moment they have wonderful christmas displays , its nice to just wander round having a look


The farm store is my favorite. They always have great garden stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so enjoy hearing about your darling wee grands. First haircut...what a precious memory, tears or smiles, it is a big moment. They are so lucky to have a knitter for a grandma. :sm24:


Just a very serious face in the photos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made that sweater for Addison, it's cute but the collar is quite bulky & kind of flops around


Good to know- just what I don't want for this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, what about these 2. I made the Entrechat & it's cute,I just added long sleeves. I had the other in my library
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-sparkle-girls-bolero-jacket
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-sparkle-girls-bolero-jacket


The Marianna Mel one looks good- could put a simple lace in it. I've made the Entrechat for her already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Looks lovely- but not what you want just yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Reply to "Darowil":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are a few garden centres near me , ours sell all things to do with gardening but also , homemade food and sweets , clothes , ornaments and the one nearest to me has a lovely craft area ,and cafe but more importantly at the moment they have wonderful christmas displays , its nice to just wander round having a look


Our garden centers certainly aren't that nice, wow, I'd love to go wander around yours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - it was ayden - so far he is doing well - if he skips school then he can't go to football practice - so we have an incentive for good attendance. --- sam


Now thats a smart move!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


That's great, means there is forward progress. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


Wonderful. I shall be thinking of you next Tuesday, Utah time. Hoping that a definitive diagnosis, either to rule out or rule in, a cause, can be discovered.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think it's time to move to the southern hemisphere, although, Julie and Fan are getting awful wet.


Lovely weather here so you could all come here (well for the next few months until it gets hot). Some rain but not much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, means there is forward progress. :sm24:


Yes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful. I shall be thinking of you next Tuesday, Utah time. Hoping that a definitive diagnosis, either to rule out or rule in, a cause, can be discovered.


That would be good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Got myself a bargain up at the shopping centre. I was wanting something to wear over the brown sleeveless dress. Found the perfect brown light knitted bolero for it!
Happy dance!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mary (martina) are you going to the Ally Pally this year ?


Yes, I went Thursday and am going again on Saturday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


Yeah- progress. Have they given you an appointment for follow up at the clinic now that you have a MRI date?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


That is good news, Julie.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all!
Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
Trying to remember everything I want to say:
Happy Anniversary Sonja and DH, and the latest outfit is adorable.
Marilyn I am glad Ray is in a a safe place.
So glad Penelope is doing better, Cathy, and love Serena's idea of you two being alone.
Sorry about the rabbit Margaret.
Checked the sock yarn site that Bonnie posted but said all was out of stock at present. Another site said shipping was fifty some dollars for shipping.
Thanks to Sam for the TP, pork roast and apples and onions recipes sounds great, especially since we have lots of apples after picking with DGS1, and to Julie for the summary as I seem to be having a hard time keeping up.
Hugs to all and prayers for all in need!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- progress. Have they given you an appointment for follow up at the clinic now that you have a MRI date?


No, I am not sure how long it will take for the results to trickle through. But I do have an electronic health set up, that should alert me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Looks beautiful in the photo, but that's as far as it goes for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is good news, Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The farm store is my favorite. They always have great garden stuff.


We have to travel about an hour to get to a farm & fleet store, but it's worth the journey.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you can get New Rx to cover time it will take til reorder comes. Scared to be without. Better yet, I am praying your migraines cease. I’m so very glad you are getting cleaning service! How you could keep up a large 2 story home if you felt well is amazing. And you don’t always feel well so this will save your energy for other things.
I just texted DD as I heard their was mandatory evacuation from Trancas and Silverado Trail north. She lives about 3 miles south of Trancas and 1 block east of Silverado Trail. She said the evac was voluntary. Still scared and sad for those affected.
My heart breaks for Puerto Rico. 
I hope you get to visit Panama again. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit there.
Wow, impressed you are watching Spanish t.v. Good job on maintaining weight loss.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely weather here so you could all come here (well for the next few months until it gets hot). Some rain but not much.


Thanks for the invitation; when we all win the lottery we'll be heading your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got myself a bargain up at the shopping centre. I was wanting something to wear over the brown sleeveless dress. Found the perfect brown light knitted bolero for it!
> Happy dance!


Lots of nice things happening since you decided to take up modeling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


That's fantastic news that all has turned out okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you can get New Rx to cover time it will take til reorder comes. Scared to be without. Better yet, I am praying your migraines cease. I'm so very glad you are getting cleaning service! How you could keep up a large 2 story home if you felt well is amazing. And you don't always feel well so this will save your energy for other things.
> I just texted DD as I heard their was mandatory evacuation from Trancas and Silverado Trail north. She lives about 3 miles south of Trancas and 1 block east of Silverado Trail. She said the evac was voluntary. Still scared and sad for those affected.
> My heart breaks for Puerto Rico.
> I hope you get to visit Panama again. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit there.
> Wow, impressed you are watching Spanish t.v. Good job on maintaining weight loss.


I hope your family takes the cue to evacuate: those fires are terrifying. Our friends who have the winery on Howell Mtn. have evacuated and are at friends not threatened by the fires. At least three of their friends' houses are total losses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So very sorry anout your loss.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I got the final cleanup done outside today. It was quite nice out this afternoon but tomorrow's high is supposed to be 0. There's still a few beets & carrots in the garden, will see if they get out or just fertilizer the garden????
> DH is happy, I made him one of his favourite suppers, roast duck& sneakers.
> I'm not quite sure what I stirred up outside but I've sure got a headache tonight


Glad final clean up is finished. Hope headache goes away soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm all out of cabbage rolls. May I come over?


Pretty long drive do cabbage rolls but you are welcome anytime we are home!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


That looks great! Sorry you're so sore.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of nice things happening since you decided to take up modeling.


Yes there are, and I've learned a few tricks to what looks good with something else. I'm normally quite conservative with colour choices, but this experience has opened up great ideas on mixing and matching colours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, 10 laps! Way to go. I’m hoping I can get back to water jogging. But, for now, concentrating on walking Maya an hour most days. Didn’t walk today as we had tax appointment in Lancaster. It is an 1 1/2 hours south of here. Got that done and Costco trip, home by 1 p.m. and we both took naps.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yeah! Glad you got appointment for MRI.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yeah! Glad you got appointment for MRI.


 :sm24: Thanks Joy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sherry, wonderful news, glad DD and DGS3 are healthy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

WellI've now read lasts nights contributions. Still have middle to read today but wanted to look for ideas for Elizabeth. Thanks for all the various suggestions they have helped me clarify what I am looking for-and some ideas as well as to other things to knit! As if I need more.
Went onto Love Knitting this morning and they had a nice Matinee Jacket in 3 ply (light fingering) for up to 9 months. Wondering what size it would be in a heavier yarn. Looks just what I want. Maybe need to do some maths and work out what yarn would give the right size.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have to travel about an hour to get to a farm & fleet store, but it's worth the journey.


I don't get to go to one here, but I love the one back home!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you got an appointment, Julie. Now I'll send good thoughts that some answers come and that whatever it is can be remedied!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm working on the last project of the set for DD's friend. Hope the fabric stiffener works on this thing--I've never made a crown before so it's all experimental...we shall see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad to hear you got an appointment, Julie. Now I'll send good thoughts that some answers come and that whatever it is can be remedied!


Thank you, Sorlenna! I sure hope something can be corrected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely weather here so you could all come here (well for the next few months until it gets hot). Some rain but not much.


I'll get my passport and head over, I don't mind the heat, most places have aircon anyway. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


Congratulations on the birth and so glad that all worked out well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you can get New Rx to cover time it will take til reorder comes. Scared to be without. Better yet, I am praying your migraines cease. I'm so very glad you are getting cleaning service! How you could keep up a large 2 story home if you felt well is amazing. And you don't always feel well so this will save your energy for other things.
> I just texted DD as I heard their was mandatory evacuation from Trancas and Silverado Trail north. She lives about 3 miles south of Trancas and 1 block east of Silverado Trail. She said the evac was voluntary. Still scared and sad for those affected.
> My heart breaks for Puerto Rico.
> I hope you get to visit Panama again. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit there.
> Wow, impressed you are watching Spanish t.v. Good job on maintaining weight loss.


I hope that they stay safe and don't have any damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the invitation; when we all win the lottery we'll be heading your way.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope your family takes the cue to evacuate: those fires are terrifying. Our friends who have the winery on Howell Mtn. have evacuated and are at friends not threatened by the fires. At least three of their friends' houses are total losses.


I hope that they don't lose their winery to the fire, I feel so bad for those that have losses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
> Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
> ...


Pretty dress. No suggestions


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are a few garden centres near me , ours sell all things to do with gardening but also , homemade food and sweets , clothes , ornaments and the one nearest to me has a lovely craft area ,and cafe but more importantly at the moment they have wonderful christmas displays , its nice to just wander round having a look


That sounds like a great place, I've been in one like that in Edmonton


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I have that same little table. It is so versatile.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will visit often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


That's good. Any word on the nerve test?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


Congratulations on the new GS, hope your daughter is feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


Yuck. pretty but hope it melts soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you can get New Rx to cover time it will take til reorder comes. Scared to be without. Better yet, I am praying your migraines cease. I'm so very glad you are getting cleaning service! How you could keep up a large 2 story home if you felt well is amazing. And you don't always feel well so this will save your energy for other things.
> I just texted DD as I heard their was mandatory evacuation from Trancas and Silverado Trail north. She lives about 3 miles south of Trancas and 1 block east of Silverado Trail. She said the evac was voluntary. Still scared and sad for those affected.
> My heart breaks for Puerto Rico.
> I hope you get to visit Panama again. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit there.
> Wow, impressed you are watching Spanish t.v. Good job on maintaining weight loss.


I hope your DD & family stay safe, such a worry for you. We've been watching news coverage, it sure is a scary fire & they just said 400 people are missing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - it was ayden - so far he is doing well - if he skips school then he can't go to football practice - so we have an incentive for good attendance. --- sam


That's good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


That's great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, glad to hear Ayden has been motivated to attend school.

I did some sewing today, finished off 5 more fleece hats, I had some already cut out. I have a couple more remnants to sew up yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


Congratulations on the new baby boy! Prayers for your DD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you can get New Rx to cover time it will take til reorder comes. Scared to be without. Better yet, I am praying your migraines cease. I'm so very glad you are getting cleaning service! How you could keep up a large 2 story home if you felt well is amazing. And you don't always feel well so this will save your energy for other things.
> I just texted DD as I heard their was mandatory evacuation from Trancas and Silverado Trail north. She lives about 3 miles south of Trancas and 1 block east of Silverado Trail. She said the evac was voluntary. Still scared and sad for those affected.
> My heart breaks for Puerto Rico.
> I hope you get to visit Panama again. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit there.
> Wow, impressed you are watching Spanish t.v. Good job on maintaining weight loss.


Prayers continue for your DD and family. And for everyone else near the fires.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We are in Rio Grande Ohio (southern Ohio) for the Bob Evans Farm restaurant chain fall festival. It starts tomorrow. Keeping all in my prayers. Caught up. Sat out with our fake (propane) camp fire for awhile and saw the international space station go over. Then got to chilly so came in and got our showers. The bunnies are loose and having bunny races! And getting in trouble doing things the shouldn't, too! Bed time soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are in Rio Grande Ohio (southern Ohio) for the Bob Evans Farm restaurant chain fall festival. It starts tomorrow. Keeping all in my prayers. Caught up. Sat out with our fake (propane) camp fire for awhile and saw the international space station go over. Then got to chilly so came in and got our showers. The bunnies are loose and having bunny races! And getting in trouble doing things the shouldn't, too! Bed time soon.


So I take it that the bunnies have taken over the RV? lol I bet they have a ball running around in there. :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the invitation; when we all win the lottery we'll be heading your way.


And lots of you have the skill to fix up the house :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And lots of you have the skill to fix up the house :sm02:


Wouldn't that be fun if we could all descend on you and help with the renovations? Poor David, he'd be so glad to see us leave. :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, glad your friends from Howell mountain safe. I hope their winery and home are safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

remind me what ally pally is please. --- sam



martina said:


> Yes, I went Thursday and am going again on Saturday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hoping that most of mussing will turn up safe. Telephone and cell services were down so people couldn’t connect to say they were safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like that was quite a time. glad everyone is getting better - what did they name the new baby. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Looking at Alta fire map today and the hills I’d walk to on my magic fairy fire trail were burning. So so sad. Luckily although within walking distance of Amy’s she is safe. She is more in the valley and we can walk to Napa to shop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> remind me what ally pally is please. --- sam


Alexandra Palace.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Looking at Alta fire map today and the hills I'd walk to on my magic fairy fire trail were burning. So so sad. Luckily although within walking distance of Amy's she is safe. She is more in the valley and we can walk to Napa to shop.


So glad that she and the kids are safe, the wildfires are so scary and so devastating.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what is going on there? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Alexandra Palace.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now to bed. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm off to bed, busy day tomorrow so need a decent sleep. 
Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


Good that they've scheduled you fairly quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hear our UK KPers talk about their Aldi and Home Center stores and they're so different from ours.


Aldi has become very popular here , one as opened up at the small shopping centre near me ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just a very serious face in the photos.


Its so funny when they first go to a barbers / hairdressers ,i used to cut the boys hair myself when they were babies then as they got older off to the barbers , my youngest ran off the first time , the second time i managed to get him in the chair and the apron on , he pulled it up and put it over his head , now he seems to be there every 5 minutes getting his hair cut ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Our garden centers certainly aren't that nice, wow, I'd love to go wander around yours.


They are nice places to visit for an afternoon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes it is wonderful- and now I can just enjoy being the favourite of the two loved grand parents! Very happy to be the favourite now that she accepts him so well :sm02:
> 
> Still running round trying to catch my tail. But not much on tomorrow so will get caught up then.
> Was given a lovely smocked dress for Elizabeth today, now needs a nice cardigan to go with it for cooler days- but can't find what I want! With all the 1,000s of pattern I must be able to access you would think I could fine one.
> ...


What a pretty dress, I will have a look what I have bookmarked, think I have a bolero pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


That is good news Julie , a step in the right direction to finding out what the problem is


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, I went Thursday and am going again on Saturday.


Lucky you did you find lots of goodies came home with you ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Found it in ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina But some of yours I think are better. Don't want anything too much but do want light. The fluffy one is nice but probably a bit warm for much of the year. But with a warm one like that and tights would do almost all year. Had been thinking lace but the first one might be good too, lace might be a bit much. Think the smocked one would be too. But could do the first one and the fluffy one. Fluffy one for winter, and she is old enough for ties now as well.
> A simple lace in the bottom part of the one from Pinterest would work too. HAve similar pattern for for babies but this goes bigger
> 
> Thank you for some ideas!
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: I have bookmarked the raverly one and also a couple of Rookie's one. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


Thank you and congratulations to you and your family on the safe arrival of your new grandson , happy to hear your daughter is a lot better


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Crazy confusing weather here for middle of October not that I'm complaining , just been hanging my washing out and there are butterflies and bees flying around the flowers


It is confusing everywhere I think. We had a cool but sunny day today which is good and the forecast is for a day of 30c by Tuesday, good heavens.

I managed to get outside and do a little gardening and some Vitamin D today. Still have a bit of a cough but still thinking I will fight this on my own. :sm19:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


That is good :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Got myself a bargain up at the shopping centre. I was wanting something to wear over the brown sleeveless dress. Found the perfect brown light knitted bolero for it!
> Happy dance!


????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Liz, hope the pancreatitis stopped. I have terrible reactions to some foods also and once in a while can get away with eating some (re: cantaloup) and then cross the line and suffer. Seems my food list is getting shorter and shorter.
> 
> Sugarsugar, what a success as a grandma when your DGD could express that the 2 of you were playmates and no parents with you! Hoping you aren't getting a cold.
> 
> ...


Great idea having cleaning people doing your main cleaning for you, it will be easier for you to keep on top of things. :sm24:

Those fires look so horrendous. :sm13:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


Congratulations I am pleased all is well with your new GS and your DD is improving.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you can get New Rx to cover time it will take til reorder comes. Scared to be without. Better yet, I am praying your migraines cease. I'm so very glad you are getting cleaning service! How you could keep up a large 2 story home if you felt well is amazing. And you don't always feel well so this will save your energy for other things.
> I just texted DD as I heard their was mandatory evacuation from Trancas and Silverado Trail north. She lives about 3 miles south of Trancas and 1 block east of Silverado Trail. She said the evac was voluntary. Still scared and sad for those affected.
> My heart breaks for Puerto Rico.
> I hope you get to visit Panama again. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit there.
> Wow, impressed you are watching Spanish t.v. Good job on maintaining weight loss.


Hope your family stays safe Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, what about these 2. I made the Entrechat & it's cute,I just added long sleeves. I had the other in my library
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-sparkle-girls-bolero-jacket
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-sparkle-girls-bolero-jacket


The sparkle bolero is the one I have bookmarked in Raverly...... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


 :sm06: Oh my! But it is very pretty, sorry it has come so early for you. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We are in Rio Grande Ohio (southern Ohio) for the Bob Evans Farm restaurant chain fall festival. It starts tomorrow. Keeping all in my prayers. Caught up. Sat out with our fake (propane) camp fire for awhile and saw the international space station go over. Then got to chilly so came in and got our showers. The bunnies are loose and having bunny races! And getting in trouble doing things the shouldn't, too! Bed time soon.


Sounds like the bunnies are having a great time , hope you do too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> remind me what ally pally is please. --- sam


Alexandra Palace , there is a knit and stitch show on there every year ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It is confusing everywhere I think. We had a cool but sunny day today which is good and the forecast is for a day of 30c by Tuesday, good heavens.
> 
> I managed to get outside and do a little gardening and some Vitamin D today. Still have a bit of a cough but still thinking I will fight this on my own. :sm19:


Coughs can linger and sound nasty even when there is no infection , i hope yours goes soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. looks like we are getting a day of rain tomorrow.
> 
> our black and white fluffy kitty got killed on the road today. he had the bushiest tail. i keep telling them there is nothing on the other side of the road worth crossing for.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


They really aren't very smart are they? They should have learnt by now. A fairly common occurrence it seems to be. The boys quickly learn about death this way. But sad for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pictures at last, I was tired when I got home.
> Mostly Fan in the various outfits.
> Last shot, the line up as they said thank you to everyone.


Good photos thanks Julie. You look good Fan. YOu've got some good clothes there to wear- and at a rather good price as well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 10 laps is definitely a good start, and more than I can do for sure, I am not a strong swimmer, as much as I'd love to be. :sm12: I sink, like a rock.
> I'd never get a mile in. :sm06:


Me either..... well done Gwen!! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope so too, but I realised something about 8pm. I have a deep, uncontrolable cough as a result of a icy soaking at work a week ago. If, as I asked the manager to identify when it was occurring, I suspect it is my coughing that they complained about. If this is so, I will distribute a note apologising for any disturbances that this has caused. Embarrassing for me, but I never noticed how bad the cough is until someone says something. Not the first time I have had a cough like this so I should know better


You could try doses of codeine to stop the coughing. Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist who told her to do this- the coughing actually irritates the throat and makes you cough more. So stopping yourself coughing for a few days should get rid of the cough as long as it is just a dry irritable cough. It won't have a long term impact if there is an underlying cause so unless it is moist and you are coughing up gunk for a short term it won't do harm (but if you are coughing up gunk you need to cough it up, though a dose at night to allow you to sleep should be OK). If it doesn't settle with this (or returns when you stop the codeine) then it will need following up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hate times like that when you are knitting! We started today by sleeping in as the alarm didn't go off (I didn't set it properly!) and we were wakened by the doorbell....Luke and his mum, as we were supposed to be taking him to school today because his dad is doing a night shift. One mad dash and 30 minutes later we had him washed, dressed and up to school on time! I hate starting the day like that, but it does mean I got a lot done this morning (by my standards, not Bonnie's! :sm09: )....some ironing, stuffed peppers for teatime and soup made for lunch. Now just about to go pick Luke up then after a quick change and a snack it's time for his swimming lesson at the pool - where did I ever find the time to go to work! Oh, one Caitlin story from yesterday....
> Mum - Where are we going on holiday?
> Caitlin - Lanza-grotty (Lanzarote)
> Mum - What are we going to do there?
> ...


She has her priorities right!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, that school sure has some interesting classes, it would be such fun.
> 
> Heather, hope you get the issues sorted out with Maggie, as Julie said, if it's your terrible cough they are hearing, the walls must be thin. Hope your cough is better soon
> 
> ...


Often when Maryanne remembers something it includes what we ate and where!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, youbetcha having half the cast on stitches back again counts as forward progress! You could have: thrown knitting across the room; given up; burned it! So good work. I've done the same more than once.


And now it's too big! So trying to decide whether to frog or keep for later.

I bought some white sparkly yarn to do the long sleeved Bolero that Bonnie (I think) posted to go with the smocked dress for Elizabeth. Looked the nicest yarn so went for the bolero as suits it. And another lady and I discussed the options and decided that this was best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good. Any word on the nerve test?


 :sm24: thanks, no, not yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good that they've scheduled you fairly quickly.


Yes it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie , a step in the right direction to finding out what the problem is


Thanks Sonja, yes it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is good :sm24:


Yes it is! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good photos thanks Julie. You look good Fan. YOu've got some good clothes there to wear- and at a rather good price as well


Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised till I had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....what are sneakers? Here sneakers are another name for tennis shoes and I seriously doubt you fed your DH shoes...LOL.
> Good golly....only 0 degrees already! Can say for sure I will not be moving to Canada. It was just under 90 F here today and felt great....well maybe not great since it was humid but very nice for sure.


Is that hot for this time of the year?
I'm with you on the Sneakers- but do know there is an edible version (thought it was something sweet. ut only know that through KP).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised tilli had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


Oh dear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear.


Im off to tidy up instead


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im off to tidy up instead


Sounds like that is a better option, right now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am sore and tired, it was after 7 when I finally sat down to eat dinner and relax.
> Marla and I went to paint this morning, then we went to a couple shops and got a few things that Marla needed, then made it home 12 minutes before I had to meet a friend at the gym, got changed and to the gym 3 minutes before agreed on time, she was late, lol, then walked home and started putting my island together, OMG!!! Bending over to put that sucker together after all the gym workout, my back froze up, my glutes are sore, my inner thighs are sore, my shoulders are sore. I sat on my massage chair while eating dinner and put the heat feature on, it feels much better now, still sore but not nearly so bad, I think I'll sit on it again in the morning while I catch up here.
> I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get there.


That looks good- we are trying to decide waht to do for an island. Want a moveable one like I see yours is so when we want the table fully extended we have plenty of room. And David suggested it would good for taking things outside on when we are eating outside. Won't need stools though as will have the dining table. And some bench just of the kitchen where we can eat and watch the garden if we want to. Wonder if we will end up eating most of our meals there when just the two of us?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> honey and cinnamon for your cold and vicks on the bottm of your feet for your cough along with tons of healing energy that's zooming your way. hopefully you will soon be back in the pink. --- sam


Thanks Sam, not too bad today. I have been also taking Senega and Ammonia Cough medicine.... it is vile, I think it is so bad that it kills all germs on contact....UGH. I chase it down with teaspoon of honey. LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> no - it was ayden - so far he is doing well - if he skips school then he can't go to football practice - so we have an incentive for good attendance. --- sam


 :sm24: Glad it works!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think it's time to move to the southern hemisphere, although, Julie and Fan are getting awful wet.


LOL. Not overly wet here, I think Spring is finally settling in. Mind you we have extreme weather and problems at this side of the world too... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Checked on the garden just now and see one of the roses has rotted at the stump, so pulled it out and will take a trip to the garden centre for replacement.
> As the bigger ones die off am slowly replacing with smaller compact ones which are easier to prune and maintain. The wet has done some damage to the plants over winter. So it's time to seek out some new pretty flowers to brighten things up.


Oh that's a shame. I do hope your weather dries up soon., you arent having much Spring it seems.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


Great that it is now booked. Wow only next week.. :sm24: Do you have to use public transport to get there?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sherry, wonderful news, glad DD and DGS3 are healthy.


And from me too.... Congratulations. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised till I had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


Looks good Sonja and it's very nice wool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wouldn't that be fun if we could all descend on you and help with the renovations? Poor David, he'd be so glad to see us leave. :sm23:


LOL. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now it's too big! So trying to decide whether to frog or keep for later.
> 
> I bought some white sparkly yarn to do the long sleeved Bolero that Bonnie (I think) posted to go with the smocked dress for Elizabeth. Looked the nicest yarn so went for the bolero as suits it. And another lady and I discussed the options and decided that this was best.


 :sm24: Can we see a photo of it when finished? :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised till I had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


It is going to be lovely even if it is causing you problems. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised till I had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


I just hate it when that happens. Try putting it away until tomorrow? It is too pretty to throw out of the window????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


Congrats on the new grand son. Glad DD is settling down now and you have some time to yourself again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The sparkle bolero is the one I have bookmarked in Raverly...... :sm11:


And is the one I decided on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised till I had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


Just the corner of the room so you can go back to it when it is ready to behave. It does look lovely. But some things just don't want to get knitted do they/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And it's bedtime again for me. See you all tomorrow at the new TP. Gosh where did this week go?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Can we see a photo of it when finished? :sm11:


Probably! Might be a Ravelry link. I put things on there and often the photo I take is straight into Ravelry and so I don't have my own.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful but made me shiver. :sm04:


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just wanted to wish you all Merry Christmas ð³this is what we got up to this morningð©. DS texted me when he got up to go to work last night & they already had 6 inches up there & a snowfall warning for overnightð³


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to be a strong swimmer but certainly not now. It seemed to take me forever to do the 10 laps and I was pooped when I finished!
Suppose to go do weights today but feeling lazy this morning. Have knitting group later (early afternoon) so may just go after that. I've got floors to do today so in all honesty doing the floors just may count as my exercise today. 


Poledra65 said:


> 10 laps is definitely a good start, and more than I can do for sure, I am not a strong swimmer, as much as I'd love to be. :sm12: I sink, like a rock.
> I'd never get a mile in. :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I started Monday and have gone 4 days so far; suppose to go today but we shall see; as posted earlier I may let my cleaning count as my exercise today. Will definitely go next Monday and try for all 5 days again. Not bad for just starting. 


thewren said:


> well at least you swam around the block a couple of times. way to go gwen - are you going every day? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't throw it out the window! It is looking really cute.


Swedenme said:


> Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised till I had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is pretty normal temperature; maybe only a few degrees warmer than usual.


darowil said:


> Is that hot for this time of the year?
> I'm with you on the Sneakers- but do know there is an edible version (thought it was something sweet. ut only know that through KP).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wouldn't that be fun if we could all descend on you and help with the renovations? Poor David, he'd be so glad to see us leave. :sm23:


That would be a lot of fun. Why is it that doing something at someone else's house is more fun than at your own house?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, glad your friends from Howell mountain safe. I hope their winery and home are safe.


We're continuing the prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now it's too big! So trying to decide whether to frog or keep for later.
> 
> I bought some white sparkly yarn to do the long sleeved Bolero that Bonnie (I think) posted to go with the smocked dress for Elizabeth. Looked the nicest yarn so went for the bolero as suits it. And another lady and I discussed the options and decided that this was best.


Looking forward to seeing the dress and sweater together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im off to tidy up instead


A break from knitting sounds like a good idea. I'm sure it will come together well later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, not too bad today. I have been also taking Senega and Ammonia Cough medicine.... it is vile, I think it is so bad that it kills all germs on contact....UGH. I chase it down with teaspoon of honey. LOL.


That does sound awful; but worth it if it works. I know that codeine works well on silencing the cough and helping with sleeping and pain. I can't take it, but DH and DD go to it when it looks like bronchitis is coming on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're continuing the prayers.


Thank you. Me, too. So many lost everything.

Sonja, very pretty sweater, sorry it's being so ornery.

Bonnie, sorry you have snow so early.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Looks good Sonja and it's very nice wool.


Thank you Kate, the picture shoes it a bit more lighter than it is , its more autumn looking colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That looks good- we are trying to decide waht to do for an island. Want a moveable one like I see yours is so when we want the table fully extended we have plenty of room. And David suggested it would good for taking things outside on when we are eating outside. Won't need stools though as will have the dining table. And some bench just of the kitchen where we can eat and watch the garden if we want to. Wonder if we will end up eating most of our meals there when just the two of us?


Thats what I want a moveable one . I quite like the ones were you can store stuff underneath


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, not too bad today. I have been also taking Senega and Ammonia Cough medicine.... it is vile, I think it is so bad that it kills all germs on contact....UGH. I chase it down with teaspoon of honey. LOL.


Think i would rather cough ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


Good news :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our garden centers certainly aren't that nice, wow, I'd love to go wander around yours.


We have some beautiful ones here. They go all out with decorations for the different seasons and at Christmas, they're gorgeous with all the trees decorated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got myself a bargain up at the shopping centre. I was wanting something to wear over the brown sleeveless dress. Found the perfect brown light knitted bolero for it!
> Happy dance!


Good for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Not overly wet here, I think Spring is finally settling in. Mind you we have extreme weather and problems at this side of the world too... :sm19:


20 c here today but not sunny , going to be warm over the weekend , then we are under weather warning as they say we are going to be battered by the end of hurricane Ophelia, although i think the west side per usual (sorry Kate , Norma ) will get the worst of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It is going to be lovely even if it is causing you problems. :sm24:


Thanks Cathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all!
> Caught up to page 52 tonight, never got last week finished.
> DD2 developed complications with her pregnancy requiring early induction - started October 5 with no real progress until Oct 7. Then epidural insertion went through spinal column. Healthy beautiful 6lb 13oz baby boy delivered but DD2 unable to sit or stand up so care of babe and DGS2 as well as DD2 left to her DH, my DH and myself. As of today DD is much better and DGS3 is perfect. I am able to be back on here.
> Trying to remember everything I want to say:
> ...


Congratulations on the safe arrival of the new baby boy. Hope your DD is feeling better very soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you can get New Rx to cover time it will take til reorder comes. Scared to be without. Better yet, I am praying your migraines cease. I'm so very glad you are getting cleaning service! How you could keep up a large 2 story home if you felt well is amazing. And you don't always feel well so this will save your energy for other things.
> I just texted DD as I heard their was mandatory evacuation from Trancas and Silverado Trail north. She lives about 3 miles south of Trancas and 1 block east of Silverado Trail. She said the evac was voluntary. Still scared and sad for those affected.
> My heart breaks for Puerto Rico.
> I hope you get to visit Panama again. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit there.
> Wow, impressed you are watching Spanish t.v. Good job on maintaining weight loss.


Prayers for your DD and everyone in the affected area. Hope all are safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty long drive do cabbage rolls but you are welcome anytime we are home!


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 20 c here today but not sunny , going to be warm over the weekend , then we are under weather warning as they say we are going to be battered by the end of hurricane Ophelia, although i think the west side per usual (sorry Kate , Norma ) will get the worst of it


As per usual! It's been very wet here today (again!) and there's a lot of standing water on the roads. I took DB to his first physio appointment at the hospital gym today and they seem to be pleased with his progress - I got my workout manhandling the wheelchair in and out of the back of my car! He's to go there twice a week and today they had him standing up with a leg support type thing on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised till I had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


You probably need to set it aside for a while.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its so funny when they first go to a barbers / hairdressers ,i used to cut the boys hair myself when they were babies then as they got older off to the barbers , my youngest ran off the first time , the second time i managed to get him in the chair and the apron on , he pulled it up and put it over his head , now he seems to be there every 5 minutes getting his hair cut ????


????????????has to look good for the girls now

When DS2 was about 2 I booked him for a haircut, I got a call saying the woman who was to cut his hair was off sick but another was available, I thought, how can you go too wrong with a 2 yr old???? he came home looking like it was chewed off???? the next week we heard the woman was arrested for dealing & using cocaine????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I just hate it when that happens. Try putting it away until tomorrow? It is too pretty to throw out of the window????


I agree, re:Sonja's coat, but sometimes it's like the yarn doesn't want to become that thing????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound awful; but worth it if it works. I know that codeine works well on silencing the cough and helping with sleeping and pain. I can't take it, but DH and DD go to it when it looks like bronchitis is coming on.


DIL gives the GKs cough medicine with codeine at night. I tried to put onions on GS chest when he was here & sick, he cried & thought I was crazy but they sure help. We also do the Vick on the soles of the feet, GKs don't mind that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what I want a moveable one . I quite like the ones were you can store stuff underneath


I would like an island but there's just no place in my kitchen, my cupboards are in a U shape that was popular when we built the house & im not redoing the kitchen although I do need new counter tops soon. Looked a bit last winter but OMG, the prices, more for Just the counter top than we paid for the whole kitchen when we built & at that time it was a fancy kitchen with the solid oak cupboards.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> As per usual! It's been very wet here today (again!) and there's a lot of standing water on the roads. I took DB to his first physio appointment at the hospital gym today and they seem to be pleased with his progress - I got my workout manhandling the wheelchair in and out of the back of my car! He's to go there twice a week and today they had him standing up with a leg support type thing on.


Good he's doing well. 
Will he continue with the wheelchair or just need it until he gets prosthetics? I've seen a nifty little hydraulic thing for lifting wheelchairs in & out of vehicles here, rather than having to man handle them. I know you won't be transporting him lots but something for him to check for his own vehicle if needed. My uncle had one from the place that sold scooters for seniors


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most of the time I just use the Japanese mint oil, that's what I did last night. If that doesn't work, I have Tylenol 3, I've used that for many years as many of the migraine drugs I tried made me "dopey"& I couldn't take them when I was working. I suspect I stirred up some kind of mould when I was mucking around yesterday, that's what often sets them off


Oh no. Stirring up mould is not good. Hope all is well now. You still amaze me. I'm finding that you and others on here inspire me. Now if I can just get up and get going and actually do things, but thank you for sharing your farming and other skills, such as knitting and sewing and adventures of farming and driving in the Great White North. Well white a good part of the year. I know you work through exhaustion and sometimes pain and just don't know the words "I Can't."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB wrote:
As per usual! It's been very wet here today (again!) and there's a lot of standing water on the roads. I took DB to his first physio appointment at the hospital gym today and they seem to be pleased with his progress - I got my workout manhandling the wheelchair in and out of the back of my car! He's to go there twice a week and today they had him standing up with a leg support type thing on.
-----------------------------------------------------

Kate, it seems all those hurricanes that have been forming head right up to your coast when they are done here and even the ones that don't make it here seem to come to you. I'm just hoping none of them keep their strong hurricane force winds and that this hurricane season will soon be over for all. If only some of that rain was out in California to put out the fires. The death toll just keeps going up and a lot of people missing. I hope Sassafras's DD's home is ok.

How special that you took your brother for his first physic appointment. I know having you there would mean a lot for support on the drive there and back. Those wheelchairs aren't light, that's for sure. I wouldn't be able to load one into my car with my back. Hope you can get one of those lifts that Bonnie mentioned and save your back. May he continue to progress. I will be praying for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. Stirring up mould is not good. Hope all is well now. You still amaze me. I'm finding that you and others on here inspire me. Now if I can just get up and get going and actually do things, but thank you for sharing your farming and other skills, such as knitting and sewing and adventures of farming and driving in the Great White North. Well white a good part of the year. I know you work through exhaustion and sometimes pain and just don't know the words "I Can't."


????????. 
I'm glad you are getting some help with the house, seems like yours is very large & sometimes it just gets too much, with help every couple of weeks for the big stuff, you should be able to keep up with the day to day & not get overwhelmed.

Well, it's a cold grey morning here, -4C/25F & so windy that there's actually a wind chill rating (-8C/15F)in the weather report????too early for that. No sign of our snow leaving but it has settled, it's supposed to warm up after the weekend so I'm sure it's not winter yet.
Well, enough sitting around, I better do SOMETHING ????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you can get New Rx to cover time it will take til reorder comes. Scared to be without. Better yet, I am praying your migraines cease. I'm so very glad you are getting cleaning service! How you could keep up a large 2 story home if you felt well is amazing. And you don't always feel well so this will save your energy for other things.
> I just texted DD as I heard their was mandatory evacuation from Trancas and Silverado Trail north. She lives about 3 miles south of Trancas and 1 block east of Silverado Trail. She said the evac was voluntary. Still scared and sad for those affected.
> My heart breaks for Puerto Rico.
> I hope you get to visit Panama again. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit there.
> Wow, impressed you are watching Spanish t.v. Good job on maintaining weight loss.


Thank you. I checked and they say it was mailed on the 11th. Should get it today or tomorrow. 
It must be so hard to know how close the fire is to DD's home. So glad she is still ok and hoping they get this thing out. If only some of that rain would come their way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????.
> I'm glad you are getting some help with the house, seems like yours is very large & sometimes it just gets too much, with help every couple of weeks for the big stuff, you should be able to keep up with the day to day & not get overwhelmed.
> 
> Well, it's a cold grey morning here, -4C/25F & so windy that there's actually a wind chill rating (-8C/15F)in the weather report????too early for that. No sign of our snow leaving but it has settled, it's supposed to warm up after the weekend so I'm sure it's not winter yet.
> Well, enough sitting around, I better do SOMETHING ????????


I so often fill it with company that it does make me hesitate to downsize, but I know that is in our future. Will fill it with relatives again this coming weekend. Oh my but you are cold. Brrrrrrr, I got colder just hearing your temps. I often wish I lived even further south but they get more hurricanes and tornadoes. We get them too but usually they are tropical storms by the time they get here or just remnants. However, we make up for it in the winter. When I hear of your winters I feel pretty wimpy. Bonnie, what brand of cars do work the best for you? Do you all have 4x4 or all wheel drive?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call about an hour ago- I have an appointment for the MRI Scan next Wednesday- 9a.m., so it will be an early start! School will be back in so traffic will be heavy.


So glad you got scheduled for the MRI but sorry it is in the heavy traffic time with school starting again. I know it is a relief to have this appointment. One more step to finding out what is wrong. Hoping it does show something but nothing serious, just something that can be easily fixed. Hugs and prayers Julie. It's sure not easy getting older. The mind is still young but the parts are wearing out. :sm25: However the mind being young is a real positive. You certainly don't lack in your thinking abilities or sense of humor. Support from New York.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great that it is now booked. Wow only next week.. :sm24: Do you have to use public transport to get there?


At that hour I will go by taxi, certainly for the outward trip- possibly public transport to get home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news :sm24:


 :sm24: yes it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you got scheduled for the MRI but sorry it is in the heavy traffic time with school starting again. I know it is a relief to have this appointment. One more step to finding out what is wrong. Hoping it does show something but nothing serious, just something that can be easily fixed. Hugs and prayers Julie. It's sure not easy getting older. The mind is still young but the parts are wearing out. :sm25: However the mind being young is a real positive. You certainly don't lack in your thinking abilities or sense of humor. Support from New York.


Thank you so much, Daralene!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Prayers for your DD and everyone in the affected area. Hope all are safe.


Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad your meds will be here soon. I’m hoping rains come soon to northern CA. It is scary thinking how close the fires came to DD’s. Yet I feel blessed that they are safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad your meds will be here soon. I'm hoping rains come soon to northern CA. It is scary thinking how close the fires came to DD's. Yet I feel blessed that they are safe.


It must be truly scary for you, Joy. The California fires are rating high in the news broadcasts here. I am glad that you know your family is safe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good he's doing well.
> Will he continue with the wheelchair or just need it until he gets prosthetics? I've seen a nifty little hydraulic thing for lifting wheelchairs in & out of vehicles here, rather than having to man handle them. I know you won't be transporting him lots but something for him to check for his own vehicle if needed. My uncle had one from the place that sold scooters for seniors


Hopefully he will only have the wheelchair until he gets fitted for his prosthetic leg, but that is dependant on how quickly the leg heals. It is doing ok at the moment, but not fast enough for DB!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> KateB wrote:
> As per usual! It's been very wet here today (again!) and there's a lot of standing water on the roads. I took DB to his first physio appointment at the hospital gym today and they seem to be pleased with his progress - I got my workout manhandling the wheelchair in and out of the back of my car! He's to go there twice a week and today they had him standing up with a leg support type thing on.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


His wheelchair is not really heavy, it's just awkward lifting it into the car, but I managed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I just hate it when that happens. Try putting it away until tomorrow? It is too pretty to throw out of the window????


Started the hat to go with it hope this works out better , i want to make a beret with a band that overlaps so i can put a button there , think ive got it figured out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????has to look good for the girls now
> 
> When DS2 was about 2 I booked him for a haircut, I got a call saying the woman who was to cut his hair was off sick but another was available, I thought, how can you go too wrong with a 2 yr old???? he came home looking like it was chewed off???? the next week we heard the woman was arrested for dealing & using cocaine????


Not funny at the time but made me laugh


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> As per usual! It's been very wet here today (again!) and there's a lot of standing water on the roads. I took DB to his first physio appointment at the hospital gym today and they seem to be pleased with his progress - I got my workout manhandling the wheelchair in and out of the back of my car! He's to go there twice a week and today they had him standing up with a leg support type thing on.


Glad to hear your brother is doing well Kate 
Know what you mean about wheelchairs , although they are better than hospital wheelchairs


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Started the hat to go with it hope this works out better , i want to make a beret with a band that overlaps so i can put a button there , think ive got it figured out


I am sure it will be grand.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so often fill it with company that it does make me hesitate to downsize, but I know that is in our future. Will fill it with relatives again this coming weekend. Oh my but you are cold. Brrrrrrr, I got colder just hearing your temps. I often wish I lived even further south but they get more hurricanes and tornadoes. We get them too but usually they are tropical storms by the time they get here or just remnants. However, we make up for it in the winter. When I hear of your winters I feel pretty wimpy. Bonnie, what brand of cars do work the best for you? Do you all have 4x4 or all wheel drive?


I just have a VW Passat but DH has a 4X4 truck if we need to go somewhere in bad weather. All the years I worked I drove cars to work & only a couple of days in 32 yrs I didn't get there although I was storm stayed at work for 3 days once????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Alexandra Palace , there is a knit and stitch show on there every year ,


Yes, it's the largest in Europe, great fun, lots to see , buy and make.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought wool tops, 2 embroidery kits, a bag, a doll, interfacing, hand cream and some chocolates.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute sonja - don't you dare throw it out the window. i ripped my ribbing out six times because i didn't like the way it looked - some days are just like that.
--- sam



Swedenme said:


> Im knitting a single coat but the ammount of knitting ive done on it so far i could have made 3 , Ive never known myself make so many mistakes some imaginary and not realised till I had frogged 2 rows, I've even knit the wrong way 3 times . I must be more tired than i think and its too early for bed not even 12 noon yet ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I bought wool tops, 2 embroidery kits, a bag, a doll, interfacing, hand cream and some chocolates.


Chocolate too , no one told me there was chocolate , will definitely have to get there one year ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like this one. --- sam

http://www.houzz.com/product/93541222-create-a-cart-white-finish-with-cherry-top-oak-transitional-kitchen-islands-and-kitchen-carts



darowil said:


> That looks good- we are trying to decide waht to do for an island. Want a moveable one like I see yours is so when we want the table fully extended we have plenty of room. And David suggested it would good for taking things outside on when we are eating outside. Won't need stools though as will have the dining table. And some bench just of the kitchen where we can eat and watch the garden if we want to. Wonder if we will end up eating most of our meals there when just the two of us?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now gwen - floors can wait - gym is more important - remember -we are try to set a pattern so it becomes a part of your daily routine. off to the gym every morning. 
--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I used to be a strong swimmer but certainly not now. It seemed to take me forever to do the 10 laps and I was pooped when I finished!
> Suppose to go do weights today but feeling lazy this morning. Have knitting group later (early afternoon) so may just go after that. I've got floors to do today so in all honesty doing the floors just may count as my exercise today.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you be taking him all the time? --- sam



KateB said:


> As per usual! It's been very wet here today (again!) and there's a lot of standing water on the roads. I took DB to his first physio appointment at the hospital gym today and they seem to be pleased with his progress - I got my workout manhandling the wheelchair in and out of the back of my car! He's to go there twice a week and today they had him standing up with a leg support type thing on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait to see it completed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Started the hat to go with it hope this works out better , i want to make a beret with a band that overlaps so i can put a button there , think ive got it figured out


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

Too beautiful to heave out the window! I love the color yarn. I've done the same till my husband says I do more ripping out than knitting. LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just please be careful Kate that you don't hurt your back trying to manoeuvre it.



KateB said:


> His wheelchair is not really heavy, it's just awkward lifting it into the car, but I managed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a nice island Sam. I keep trying to get DH to re-do the one he built me because I want to be able to sit at it so that it doubles as a table/bar in the kitchen. Our's currently has doors covering the shelfs inside and I'd like to remove the shelf (along with the contents within) and be able to put stools there like Kaye Jo's. In my mind it would be fairly simple to do but then like I said that's is "in my mind"...LOL.


thewren said:


> i like this one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/product/93541222-create-a-cart-white-finish-with-cherry-top-oak-transitional-kitchen-islands-and-kitchen-carts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes sir!...LOL...(guess who didn't get the floors done NOR get to the gym today!) I WILL get there Monday though. And have you been doing your exercises Sammy??? (hehehehe!)


thewren said:


> now gwen - floors can wait - gym is more important - remember -we are try to set a pattern so it becomes a part of your daily routine. off to the gym every morning.
> --- sam
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Chocolate too , no one told me there was chocolate , will definitely have to get there one year ????


It's hand made chocolate and I love their marzipan best ever.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> will you be taking him all the time? --- sam


Most of it, his wife is working, his son doesn't drive and his daughter has a 2 year old! It's only a 20 minute drive to his house then another 20 minutes to the hospital, so no problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tonight is going to be a date night. DH and I are going to a Korean restaurant/bar for dinner and to watch Lily Hearn perform. She is the wife of a friend of ours (we gave them the piano) and she has a band and has recorded some cds. To be honest, I don't care for her voice nor the music but DH wants to go and since I've only listened to her cd so I'm hoping that it is better in person. And yes....I am taking my knitting with me and tempted to take ear plugs too (I'm so bad). Hannah is probably going to go with us too and she doesn't want to be out late since she has to be at work at 6:30 a.m so that can also be an excuse to leave early. Oh...place isn't Korean but serves Korean food.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you so much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you are so funny. Love that you are taking ear plugs. And that you are a good enough sport to go with DH and even call it date night! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I only walked a mile and fed horses. But, I mopped kitchen floor and more importantly sorted through 8 boxes of DH’s got it down to 1 grocery bag of papers to shred, 1 box to thrift shop and 7 empty boxes to thrift store! Good lord that man is truly a hoarder. We had a come to Jesus talk yesterday as he spent all week trying to find tax papers. He said I need to pare down. I said yes but you don’t seem able to sort things. You just put things from one box to another. He agreed. I said well I will help you with that. So, my aim is to spend time each day decluttering his caca.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...hey, it means I don't have to cook either! Another friend of DH has another band that plays jazz and I like them but where they usually play is a bar that is kind of run down and he occasionally goes to "be supportive"; DH rarely drinks and usually orders "near beer".
Once in a blue moon I will go with him but so infrequently that he usually doesn't even tell me about it until the last minute and no...I'm not so impressed with them and have heard them enough that I'm not going to jump up and go on short notice. The last time (last week)
DH asked me about going about 2 hours before he planned to go and it was actually at a new place rather nice. I told him a little notice would have been nice and he said...(get this now)..."well I thought you say knew cause I posted it on Facebook". Really???? I told him I don't have my nose on FB all the time like he does and if he wants me to go somewhere he needs to actually ask me! Anyway, he asked me on Monday about going tonight so since he LISTENED to me I thought I'd accept his invitation! Besides....like I said I don't have to cook tonight now!


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you are so funny. Love that you are taking ear plugs. And that you are a good enough sport to go with DH and even call it date night! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hahahaha! Sounds like Al files like my DH. Here's his caca, there's his caca, everywhere you look his caca! LOLOLO


sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I only walked a mile and fed horses. But, I mopped kitchen floor and more importantly sorted through 8 boxes of DH's got it down to 1 grocery bag of papers to shred, 1 box to thrift shop and 7 empty boxes to thrift store! Good lord that man is truly a hoarder. We had a come to Jesus talk yesterday as he spent all week trying to find tax papers. He said I need to pare down. I said yes but you don't seem able to sort things. You just put things from one box to another. He agreed. I said well I will help you with that. So, my aim is to spend time each day decluttering his caca.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hopefully he will only have the wheelchair until he gets fitted for his prosthetic leg, but that is dependant on how quickly the leg heals. It is doing ok at the moment, but not fast enough for DB!


Impatience makes him a motivated patient for PT and hopefully good progress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-501093-1.html#11483308


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome swiss miss - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will return whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. you might even bring what you are knitting on and knit while you converse with the rest of us. we'll be looking for you. ---- sam



Swiss Miss said:


> Too beautiful to heave out the window! I love the color yarn. I've done the same till my husband says I do more ripping out than knitting. LOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you caught me - i shouldn't talk when i'm not doing my exercises. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes sir!...LOL...(guess who didn't get the floors done NOR get to the gym today!) I WILL get there Monday though. And have you been doing your exercises Sammy??? (hehehehe!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a commitment and one he appreciates no doubt. that's paying in forward kate. good for you. --- sam



KateB said:


> Most of it, his wife is working, his son doesn't drive and his daughter has a 2 year old! It's only a 20 minute drive to his house then another 20 minutes to the hospital, so no problem.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you gwen - pop in the ear plugs - get out your knitting - don't forget to look up and smile once in a while as though you are enjoying her singing -
you might even clap once in a while. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight is going to be a date night. DH and I are going to a Korean restaurant/bar for dinner and to watch Lily Hearn perform. She is the wife of a friend of ours (we gave them the piano) and she has a band and has recorded some cds. To be honest, I don't care for her voice nor the music but DH wants to go and since I've only listened to her cd so I'm hoping that it is better in person. And yes....I am taking my knitting with me and tempted to take ear plugs too (I'm so bad). Hannah is probably going to go with us too and she doesn't want to be out late since she has to be at work at 6:30 a.m so that can also be an excuse to leave early. Oh...place isn't Korean but serves Korean food.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight is going to be a date night. DH and I are going to a Korean restaurant/bar for dinner and to watch Lily Hearn perform. She is the wife of a friend of ours (we gave them the piano) and she has a band and has recorded some cds. To be honest, I don't care for her voice nor the music but DH wants to go and since I've only listened to her cd so I'm hoping that it is better in person. And yes....I am taking my knitting with me and tempted to take ear plugs too (I'm so bad). Hannah is probably going to go with us too and she doesn't want to be out late since she has to be at work at 6:30 a.m so that can also be an excuse to leave early. Oh...place isn't Korean but serves Korean food.


Korean BBQ is good food; I haven't learned to like kimchi.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> can hardly wait to see it completed. --- sam


Me too Sam????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swiss Miss said:


> Too beautiful to heave out the window! I love the color yarn. I've done the same till my husband says I do more ripping out than knitting. LOL.


Thank you , ive stopped with the mistakes thank goodness , i liked the yarn too made me think of all the autumn colours


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good he's doing well.
> Will he continue with the wheelchair or just need it until he gets prosthetics? I've seen a nifty little hydraulic thing for lifting wheelchairs in & out of vehicles here, rather than having to man handle them. I know you won't be transporting him lots but something for him to check for his own vehicle if needed. My uncle had one from the place that sold scooters for seniors


My DH had one but it was for the van. I have seen others that can be attached to the rear of the vehicle, depending on the kind of chair it is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight is going to be a date night. DH and I are going to a Korean restaurant/bar for dinner and to watch Lily Hearn perform. She is the wife of a friend of ours (we gave them the piano) and she has a band and has recorded some cds. To be honest, I don't care for her voice nor the music but DH wants to go and since I've only listened to her cd so I'm hoping that it is better in person. And yes....I am taking my knitting with me and tempted to take ear plugs too (I'm so bad). Hannah is probably going to go with us too and she doesn't want to be out late since she has to be at work at 6:30 a.m so that can also be an excuse to leave early. Oh...place isn't Korean but serves Korean food.


I hope it won't be so bad and that you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It's hand made chocolate and I love their marzipan best ever.


Now you are just teasing me , I'm a girl who hasnt had even a look at chocolate for two very long weeks now I'll be dreaming about chocolate covered marzipan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight is going to be a date night. DH and I are going to a Korean restaurant/bar for dinner and to watch Lily Hearn perform. She is the wife of a friend of ours (we gave them the piano) and she has a band and has recorded some cds. To be honest, I don't care for her voice nor the music but DH wants to go and since I've only listened to her cd so I'm hoping that it is better in person. And yes....I am taking my knitting with me and tempted to take ear plugs too (I'm so bad). Hannah is probably going to go with us too and she doesn't want to be out late since she has to be at work at 6:30 a.m so that can also be an excuse to leave early. Oh...place isn't Korean but serves Korean food.


Hope its not as bad as you think its going to be , i would be tempted to take ear plugs too ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you are just teasing me , I'm a girl who hasnt had even a look at chocolate for two very long weeks now I'll be dreaming about chocolate covered marzipan


I went out to a wine tasting with friends today and we were going to the Lindt Chocolate Shop in Niagara Falls. We got a special. For $15, we can buy $30 worth of chocolates. Unfortunately, after visiting the wineries and buying peaches and raspberries, we decided to wait until Sunday to go for the chocolate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hahahaha! Sounds like Al files like my DH. Here's his caca, there's his caca, everywhere you look his caca! LOLOLO


Yep!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So I take it that the bunnies have taken over the RV? lol I bet they have a ball running around in there. :sm09:


Yes! Lots of carpet for traction!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Most of it, his wife is working, his son doesn't drive and his daughter has a 2 year old! It's only a 20 minute drive to his house then another 20 minutes to the hospital, so no problem.


Is it common for young people not to drive there? Here everyone seems to try for their liscence the day they are 16 or as soon after as they can get an appointment


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...hey, it means I don't have to cook either! Another friend of DH has another band that plays jazz and I like them but where they usually play is a bar that is kind of run down and he occasionally goes to "be supportive"; DH rarely drinks and usually orders "near beer".
> Once in a blue moon I will go with him but so infrequently that he usually doesn't even tell me about it until the last minute and no...I'm not so impressed with them and have heard them enough that I'm not going to jump up and go on short notice. The last time (last week)
> DH asked me about going about 2 hours before he planned to go and it was actually at a new place rather nice. I told him a little notice would have been nice and he said...(get this now)..."well I thought you say knew cause I posted it on Facebook". Really???? I told him I don't have my nose on FB all the time like he does and if he wants me to go somewhere he needs to actually ask me! Anyway, he asked me on Monday about going tonight so since he LISTENED to me I thought I'd accept his invitation! Besides....like I said I don't have to cook tonight now!


What is "near beer"?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????has to look good for the girls now
> 
> When DS2 was about 2 I booked him for a haircut, I got a call saying the woman who was to cut his hair was off sick but another was available, I thought, how can you go too wrong with a 2 yr old???? he came home looking like it was chewed off???? the next week we heard the woman was arrested for dealing & using cocaine????


Good heavens! :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what I want a moveable one . I quite like the ones were you can store stuff underneath


Thats what I want- maybe with a low pull out shelf for grandies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like this one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/product/93541222-create-a-cart-white-finish-with-cherry-top-oak-transitional-kitchen-islands-and-kitchen-carts


Now that looks really good- will show that one to David. Plenty of ideas in it for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a nice island Sam. I keep trying to get DH to re-do the one he built me because I want to be able to sit at it so that it doubles as a table/bar in the kitchen. Our's currently has doors covering the shelfs inside and I'd like to remove the shelf (along with the contents within) and be able to put stools there like Kaye Jo's. In my mind it would be fairly simple to do but then like I said that's is "in my mind"...LOL.


Whereas I have no need to sit at mine so want cupboards- hence this one Sam posted looks really good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you are so funny. Love that you are taking ear plugs. And that you are a good enough sport to go with DH and even call it date night! Hope you enjoy.


Even if Hannah does go with them!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it common for young people not to drive there? Here everyone seems to try for their liscence the day they are 16 or as soon after as they can get an appointment


It's the same here (although it's 17 to get a provisional license), but my nephew has always been a bit strange (although a lovely boy!) and if he thinks he won't be able to do something straight off, he won't even try. He dropped out of university after 2 weeks (although he is super intelligent) suffers with bouts of depression and hasn't ever had a job - I'm sure he is somewhere on the autistic spectrum although he has never been tested.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats what I want- maybe with a low pull out shelf for grandies.


That would be very handy, the one Sam posted looks great. Could David maybe make one for you..... after he has finished the kitchen though..LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That would be very handy, the one Sam posted looks great. Could David maybe make one for you..... after he has finished the kitchen though..LOL


I showed it to him- and he agreed it looked good and said I could make one. So I think that will be something like what we have anyway. Probably shorter as I know where I want it to fit when we need the extra space in the middle of the kitchen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's the same here (although it's 17 to get a provisional license), but my nephew has always been a bit strange (although a lovely boy!) and if he thinks he won't be able to do something straight off, he won't even try. He dropped out of university after 2 weeks (although he is super intelligent) suffers with bouts of depression and hasn't ever had a job - I'm sure he is somewhere on the autistic spectrum although he has never been tested.


That's sad for him & the family


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi all. I haven't read any of the postings sorry. My laptop crashed and it's taken about 4 days to finally get it up and running. 
we had to take it all the way back to factory settings. I'm sure everyone has been there Yucko! I hope all had a good weekend. 
Have a great day I still have to load more folders and other sites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Sharon, we are all at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-501093-1.html - so you can catch up with the current week!


----------

